# Lace Party, 14th February 2016, with Dogyarns....Steeks and WIPs



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

*Welcome to the Lace Party!*

Just a little note for newcomers...

The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

This will be a Steeks and WIPs party. Throughout the two weeks, we will be working on our WIPs (Wonderfulness-In-Progress). We also will be doing a small steek project to overcome our squeamishness, anxiety, and horror at the prospect of cutting our knitting. With this small project, the loss is minimal if things go awry, and the joy and exuberance of completing this wee bit of a project successfully will score lots of points in self-confidence.

Since I have no pics of fabulous, worldly travel adventures, throughout the two weeks, we will be photo-bombed with yarn bombing around my small berg in Northeast Georgia, USA! Please feel free to post pics of your local yarn bombing for all to enjoy!

We will start with a few days - more or less - sorting through our WIPs and deciding which ones are most deserving of this two weeks of knitting time. Then, we will be diving into that exciting and terrifying Steeking Adventure! To that end, here are the instructions for the 'homework' to have ready for your Steeking Adventure:

*FEBRUARY 14 STEEK CLASS SUPPLY LIST AND HOMEWORK*

Materials Needed:

Approximately 60 yds of worsted or DK weight wool, acrylic, or wool/acrylic blend yarn in a solid color (definition of solid color = the same color all throughout the yarn without shading, variegation, or gradient qualities). Feel free to knit stripes with solid colored yarns to use up bits.

Size 6US/4.00mm needles (or needles 2 sizes smaller than you normally use with worsted/DK weight yarn)  swatch is knitted in the round, so use whichever method works for you (double-pointed needles, two circular needles, Magic Loop technique).

Sewing needle.

Sewing thread of any color  does not need to match the yarn.

Sharp scissors.

Two or three buttons (optional).

*HOMEWORK INSTRUCTIONS*

Loosely CO 55 stitches. Join, for working in the round.

Rnd 1 through 5: K7, *K2, P2; rep from * to the last 2 sts, K2.
Rnds 6 through 16: Knit.
Rnds 17 through 21: K7, *K2, P2; rep from * to the last 2 sts, K2.

Bind off loosely. Weave in all ends, but do not weave any ends into the 7 stitch stockinette stitch section.

Bring your homework, yarn, needles and other supplies to the LP on February 14 to steek your piece.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

*THE GREAT STEEKING ADVENTURE!*

Please note: The pics for each step are at the bottom of this post.

Before beginning, I want to give you the 'small print'. This is _my_ way of steeking as learned from Alice Starmore with whom I was privileged to have a couple of classes. There are other ways of steeking, but this has worked for me time and time again with fabulous results. I have taught this as a 'quick' class several times and the results have always been great for the participants. The instructions are very detailed. This is not because you don't already know a lot of it, but because I am used to working with beginning/intermediate knitters who, I have learned, can become confused at the simplest instructions. So, please bear with me as we joyously maneuver through our Great Steeking Adventure.

*Preparatory note: It is helpful to place a piece of cardboard or paper inside your piece so you do not pin or sew the two sides together or cut through both layers.*

Step 1: Find the center row of your steek area and put pins in it. Be sure the pins are in the same 'ditch' of the stitch. This will be your cutting line. If you are one stitch off from the center either way, it will not affect anything; however, all pins need to be in the same row.

Step 2: Move two complete stitches to the right of your center steek row and put pins in that row, again being sure that the pins are in the same line or 'ditch' of the knitting. Now, move two complete stitches to the left of your center steek line and put pins in that row, again being sure that the pins are in the same line or 'ditch' of the knitting.

You now have three rows of pins. The center row of pins will remain until you are ready to cut the knitting.

Step 3: Get out your sewing thread and needle. The thread color does not matter because it will not show in the finished piece  my thread was orange for my burgundy and pink piece. Thread the needle. For this piece, we don't have far to go, so 18  24 of thread should do the trick.

Step 4: Bring your needle up under the first stitch in the pinned row to the right hand side of the center row of pins.

Step 5: Tie the end in a knot around the stitch so it doesn't come undone.

Step 6: If you spread out the knitting a bit, you should be able to see the 'ladders' of the stitches.

Step 7: Go under the first 'ladder' (stitch) and up again.

Step 8: Now go under the same (first) stitch again and come up from under the next stitch. Continue to do this until you have 'wrapped' each of the stitches (go under the same stitch and come up under the next stitch), removing pins as you come to them. When you get to the top stitch, wrap it several times, then cut the thread.

Repeat Steps 5 through 9 for the pinned row on the left hand side of the center row of pins.

Your piece now has only one row of pins down the center of the steek space. The two rows of thread stitching you did is almost invisible, but even if you can see it, it will not show in the final piece.

Now we are ready to cut our knitting. Oh, the excitement!

If you have not done so already, place a small piece of cardboard or some folded paper in your piece to be sure you do cut only the side with the steek marked with pins.

Take several very deep breaths, in through the nose, out through the mouth, in through the nose, out through the mouth, in through the nose, out through the mouth. You are now ready.

Find your pinned center steek line. Line up your scissors on that line. You will be cutting ONLY in that line, removing the pins as you come to them. GO FOR IT!

Now, sit down. Take some more deep breaths. Relax. Whew! What an accomplishment!
Now look at my piece. You will see that there are bits sticking out from either side. I went 'out of the ditch' in those places (deliberately, so you can see that it will not matter in the long run should this happen accidentally).

Step 9: Ignore all the stitching you have done and fold your end steek sections on each side of the steeked area so the entire steeked area is inside the piece. Here is my piece on the right and wrong sides. If you want to keep them out of your way until you are ready to anchor them down, go ahead and pin them in place.

Step 10: Now that you have a clean edge from folding the steeked edge to the wrong side, you can pick up the stitches along that edge. Grab your working yarn and needles. With the right side facing you and leaving an 18 tail, pick up and knit one stitch for each stitch along that row, being sure to go under both strands of the stitch you are picking up. It does not matter which side you pick up first for our little project. One side will have button holes and the other side will not.

Here are the instructions for the Coffee Cardigan. Check how many stitches you picked up  you will need to pick up the same amount on the other side  and make sure you have enough to work the same ribbing you worked on the top or bottom (multiple of 4 for K2, P2 ribbing, multiple of 2 for K1, P1 ribbing, etc.). Work ribbing for 7 rows increasing or decreasing on the first row, if needed. Bind off. If you put pins in this edge to hold down your steeked section, you can take them out now. It's not going anywhere.

On the 2nd side, do the same: leaving an 18 tail, pick up and knit across the edge. Work your ribbing for 3 rows. On the next row, we are not going into rocket science: Work 3 sts, YO, K2TOG, work to the center of the row, YO, K2TOG, work to the last 5 sts, YO, K2TOG, work the last 3 sts. Work three more rows. Bind off.

You now have a rectangle with ribbing around the edges. If you used a sticky wool yarn, you do not need to do anything else except sew the buttons on the end that does not have the YO holes in it and use the YO holes as button holes. You are finished. Just weave in your ends and you are all set. The yarn will grab onto itself and you will not need to worry about it coming apart.

If you did not use a sticky wool, you will need to use those 18 tails to secure the steek. Please see the illustration in the bottom photo for how to do this. It is much clearer than I could have photographed it and is from _Alice Starmore's Book of Fair Isle Knitting_. Be sure that you stitch the top and bottom edges also.

Now you just need to add buttons and put it around your mug or travel container! Voila! Your perfect steek project is a success!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Letting all y'all know I've spotted this one EARLY. :XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Letting all y'all know I've spotted this one EARLY. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Formal Gardens - I am halfway through Clue 2, but Clue 6 has already been posted, so I need to hustle to get caught up.


Umm, didn't you design this one? Shouldn't you have already finished it??


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth, for getting us going on the next two weeks. Not sure if I'm going to do the steeks right now, but will definitely keep all the information. I really want to focus on my WIPs and, hopefully, get them whittled down. I'll be working on Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, Susanna's Winter, Love Story, Uhura, Sue's Butterflies shawl (which I still need to begin) and hopefully get back to Lace Eater and Dancing Bees, and .... It goes on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Umm, didn't you design this one? Shouldn't you have already finished it??


She started another one remember? - a runner for her freezer chest.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, since I finished two, yes two, WIP's last week and I have already done my steeking homework I am feeling quite full of myself, lol. But then I look at what is still left and reality brings me back to terra firma. I am current on Urquhart and will have clue 4 done in time. I still have to cast on Love Story so technically that one is not a WIP, it is a FWIP - future work in progress  I have done a bit more on Bonnie's Wish so have 10 out of 25 repeats left of the knitted border. I am still on chart 1 of Heads Will Roll (multiple charts in clue 1) and clue 2 came out yesterday so I am behind but not too far behind. My bees in Dancing Bees are hibernating, it is cold out there, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...will definitely keep all the information. I really want to focus on my WIPs ...


Well, Pam, you have been knitting like crazy lately so you're really getting those WIPs under control. I won't list the ones that I have sitting in baskets waiting to be resurrected! Maybe later in the year, I will host a "bringing them back from the dead" party!

I doubt that I wll get to steek at this moment either - too much going & coming & being out of contact. I'll be able to pop in sproadicaly, hopefully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The old dreaded double post!
So I will pretend that didn't happen & say that my planned WIPs for this two weeks are: 
 Love story - more than half way through the final clue
 Winter - clue 5 just arrived - will start that this evening
 Michael's grey Fretboard scarf - about 1/3 done
 Waiting for Rain - approaching the last lace segment


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Umm, didn't you design this one? Shouldn't you have already finished it??


Yes and yes! LOL! I am doing this one in red #20 rayon thread (doubled - I am not _completely_ insane) as a runner to put on the top of my chest freezer. The idea is to have something nice there that will cause me to pause before dumping whatever I am carrying into the house onto the freezer like I normally do. Doubt it will work, but, hey...it's the thought that counts, right? :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, Pam, you have been knitting like crazy lately so you're really getting those WIPs under control. I won't list the ones that I have sitting in baskets waiting to be resurrected!
> I doubt that I wll get to steek at this moment wither - too much going & coming & being out of contact. I'll be able to pop in sproadicaly, hpefully.


Hopefully you will be able to, as we'll miss you greatly if you are away too much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The old dreaded double post!
> So I will pretend that didn't happen & say that my planned WIPs for this two weeks are:
>  Love story - more than half way through the final clue
>  Winter - clue 5 just arrived
> ...


You're making great progress on those WIPs, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....I am still on chart 1 of Heads Will Roll ...


I am trying to be good but every time you mention HWR, I want to CO!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I will be doing any steeking. I did do steeking once on a Norwegian sweater, so I won't participate on any steeking, although I will be watching along. 
As for WIPs, I am on the final few rows of my test knit for Dee, and that should be done by tomorrow. We are going to my oldest daughter, Jennifer's for Valentine's dinner in a couple of hours, so won't get any done tonight, but still have time for a couple more rows this afternoon, then about ready to bind off. Want to do the final clue of Love Story, beginning tomorrow, then current clue Susanna's Winter, then onto Urquhart, and hopefully picking up Butterflies and Waiting For Rain, whenever I have a few minutes. Oh, and I have to cast on for Spring Wood, so I have a little done before the KAL in a couple of weeks. Just remembered I still have to do 2016 BON for February. I think that is enough on my plate for now. Wish me luck.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully you will be able to, as we'll miss you greatly if you are away too much.


So sweet of you to say, Pam.   
I will also miss you guys when I can't check in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So sweet of you to say, Pam.
> I will also miss you guys when I can't check in.


But also very true!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Every time I see "Steeks and WIPs", I am going to be thinking Steak and Chips (UK French fries). Trying not to think food here, but I have given up chocolate for Lent and food is on my mind. In a week or two I will be resigned to it, but for now the best substitutes for my sweet tooth are dried apricots and Turkish delight, and they definitely are not the same as chocolate. At least I didn't give up knitting!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your presence will definitely be missed, Jane.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...We are going to my oldest daughter, Jennifer's for Valentine's dinner in a couple of hours...


Have a good time!


> I think that is enough on my plate for now. Wish me luck.


No rest for the wicked! Good luck!
We are in the midst of a snow storm - been snowing all day. It's really starting to pile up. I am sure that the kids are all disgusted that it is happening on Saturday & not Friday or Monday.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> .... for now the best substitutes for my sweet tooth are dried apricots and Turkish delight, and they definitely are not the same as chocolate. At least I didn't give up knitting!
> 
> Sue


Turkish Delight makes for a pretty good second, Sue. 

My steeking sample is ready to go. I would like to give this a try on a piece that is meant to be steeked and not have to wing on something not prepared for it. 

WIPs will include the commissions, FG, and Winter for now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Every time I see "Steeks and WIPs", I am going to be thinking Steak and Chips


   


> ... At least I didn't give up knitting!


Can you imagine!? They'd be carting us all off to the loony bin.
My devious mind would see this, however, as an opportunity to indulge some other crafty pursuit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Your presence will definitely be missed, Jane.


Thank you, Sue.
I should be able to make an occasional visit - depends on time & access - but I'm not gone yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Can you imagine!? They'd be carting us all off to the loony bin.
> My devious mind would see this, however, as an opportunity to indulge some other crafty pursuit.


Not devious, creative.  (You would have company, I'm sure.)


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I will be doing any steeking. I did do steeking once on a Norwegian sweater, so I won't participate on any steeking, although I will be watching along.
> As for WIPs, I am on the final few rows of my test knit for Dee, and that should be done by tomorrow. We are going to my oldest daughter, Jennifer's for Valentine's dinner in a couple of hours, so won't get any done tonight, but still have time for a couple more rows this afternoon, then about ready to bind off. Want to do the final clue of Love Story, beginning tomorrow, then current clue Susanna's Winter, then onto Urquhart, and hopefully picking up Butterflies and Waiting For Rain, whenever I have a few minutes. Oh, and I have to cast on for Spring Wood, so I have a little done before the KAL in a couple of weeks. Just remembered I still have to do 2016 BON for February. I think that is enough on my plate for now. Wish me luck. Sue


I need a nap after reading this list! Wow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully, it will be all gone before your flight. We are expecting a snowstorm tomorrow night into Monday, but after our January blizzard, what is a little snow?

I am going to give away some of my hearts today and my little Butterflies shawlette. When I finish my current Butterflies, I do plan on keeping that.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No rest for the wicked! Good luck!
> We are in the midst of a snow storm - been snowing all day. It's really starting to pile up. I am sure that the kids are all disgusted that it is happening on Saturday & not Friday or Monday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 2/14; code = SHAWL
Titillating Tessallating Hearts Shawl by Spider Mambo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/titillating-tessallating-hearts-shawl

Summer Lime by MARIA ZILAKOU
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lime

Galaxie by Kokolat de la Kokolatière
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galaxie
She has other free patterns, but this is the only shawl pattern that I see in English. Hortensia is nice but only in French.

Cute for Valentines Day
Be Still My Heart Earrings
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/be-still-my-heart-earrings?mc_cid=cd79a57ecb&mc_eid=64cfadfa1c

Valentines Spike Stitch Heart Pattern by Kara
http://www.petalstopicots.com/2013/01/valentines-spike-stitch-heart-pattern/?mc_cid=cd79a57ecb&mc_eid=64cfadfa1c


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going to get a good start on my brioche scarf for DH. I will be hopefully finishing my second baby sweater and make a grand effort to get my Feb BON clue done. What else, what else?? I'll probably work on my Earl Grey and Shipwreck also.

I would like to do the steeking, but have yet to do my homework. Shame on me.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

http://wasabifilm.dk/

This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show. I have no idea what they are saying in the episode I watched, but it looks like they hold some kind of knitting race. You can see an episode of it at the website. It is the first square at the website called Den Store Strikkedyst. If nothing else, it is fun to see the knitters and the projects they work up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my Jane, I love that Summer Lime pattern. Gorgeous. I will be making that one before summer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> http://wasabifilm.dk/
> 
> This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show. I have no idea what they are saying in the episode I watched, but it looks like they hold some kind of knitting race. You can see an episode of it at the website. It is the first square at the website called Strikkedyst. If nothing else, it is fun to see the knitters and the projects they work up.


Very cool, Elizabeth. Congrats!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like that Hortensia too and Guirlandes. Would be nice to try and translate them.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Free until 2/14; code = SHAWL
> Titillating Tessallating Hearts Shawl by Spider Mambo
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/titillating-tessallating-hearts-shawl
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am going to get a good start on my brioche scarf for DH. I will be hopefully finishing my second baby sweater and make a grand effort to get my Feb BON clue done. What else, what else?? I'll probably work on my Earl Grey and Shipwreck also.
> 
> I would like to do the steeking, but have yet to do my homework. Shame on me.


I just found yarn in my stash to do the Earl Grey! YAY!

We will not be steeking for a few days yet, so you have plenty of time to finish your homework. I promise not to send you to detention...yet. :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting to see the knitted items they are wearing or making. It's great that your snowflakes have come to their attention.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> http://wasabifilm.dk/
> 
> This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show. I have no idea what they are saying in the episode I watched, but it looks like they hold some kind of knitting race. You can see an episode of it at the website. It is the first square at the website called Den Store Strikkedyst. If nothing else, it is fun to see the knitters and the projects they work up.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Like that Hortensia too and Guirlandes. Would be nice to try and translate them.
> 
> Sue


She gives the start of Hortensia in English on the Ravelry pattern page and then the rest of the pattern is charted, so it shouldn't be too difficult to do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Interesting to see the knitted items they are wearing or making. It's great that your snowflakes have come to their attention. Sue


I was wondering if they made those items they are wearing by choice or if they were asked to wear them for the TV episode.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show...


What fun! Did they say when it would be broadcast?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Jane, I love that Summer Lime pattern. Gorgeous. I will be making that one before summer.


I look forward to seeing it. I love it when I find a pattern that someone ends up making!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Like that Hortensia too and Guirlandes. Would be nice to try and translate them.


I wouldn't mind giving it a shot later. Karen has asked me to do a couple as well. When I am in France, my head will be more into that kind of thing.
I just noticed that this one is in English as well.
LAux Anges by Kokolat de la Kokolatière
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laux-anges


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Not devious, creative.  (You would have company, I'm sure.)


I might finish some of the burgeoning sewing pile, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Have fun visiting, Sue.

Congrats Elizabeth. I watched the episode you mentioned, it does look like a game show of sorts.

Off to ride my bike, it is finally warm enough not to have to wear full finger gloves, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, when you are immersed in the language it would come a lot more easily. I would really like to have a go at trying to translate one, just to see that I could do it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I wouldn't mind giving it a shot later. Karen has asked me to do a couple as well. When I am in France, my head will be more into that kind of thing.
> I just noticed that this one is in English as well.
> LAux Anges by Kokolat de la Kokolatière
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laux-anges


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. I am going to take my knitting with me for in the car on the way there. The final rows are all knits. Then hopefully it will be ready for BO tomorrow, and that would be another one out of the way.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Have fun visiting, Sue.
> 
> Congrats Elizabeth. I watched the episode you mentioned, it does look like a game show of sorts.
> 
> Off to ride my bike, it is finally warm enough not to have to wear full finger gloves, lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> http://wasabifilm.dk/
> 
> This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show. I have no idea what they are saying in the episode I watched, but it looks like they hold some kind of knitting race. You can see an episode of it at the website. It is the first square at the website called Den Store Strikkedyst. If nothing else, it is fun to see the knitters and the projects they work up.


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth, for getting us going on the next two weeks. Not sure if I'm going to do the steeks right now, but will definitely keep all the information. I really want to focus on my WIPs and, hopefully, get them whittled down. I'll be working on Formal Gardens, Urquhart Castle, Susanna's Winter, Love Story, Uhura, Sue's Butterflies shawl (which I still need to begin) and hopefully get back to Lace Eater and Dancing Bees, and .... It goes on.


Pam--are you competing with Elizabeth for WIPs? :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--are you competing with Elizabeth for WIPs? :lol:


It certainly seems that way, doesn't it!  Definitely not intentionally.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have no WIPs but did do my homework for steeking. For once I am on time.

Melanie--you are happy to be rid of gloves for riding; I am under an insulated blanket next to my wood stove. Maybe we can mix our weather for greater balance? Wind chill is down to -12*F!

Sue--enjoy your family dinner tonite


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool, Elizabeth. Congrats!!!


Thanks! It came 'out of the blue' this afternoon! What a wonderful weekend surprise!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What fun! Did they say when it would be broadcast?


They are shooting the 3rd season in May and it will be broadcast sometime from September to November. They will send me a link when it airs. They sent me the complete 2nd season link. It is worth it to watch these just to see the host's bow ties! Hilarious!

Here is the link to the 2nd season:

http://www.tvsyd.dk/den-store-strikkedyst/den-store-strikkedyst-sæson-2-18#player


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Have fun visiting, Sue.
> 
> Congrats Elizabeth. I watched the episode you mentioned, it does look like a game show of sorts.
> 
> Off to ride my bike, it is finally warm enough not to have to wear full finger gloves, lol.


Knitting as a game show! Who would have thought? LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...They will send me a link when it airs.


Give us a heads up. 


> It is worth it to watch these just to see the host's bow ties! Hilarious!


Flamboyant comes to mind. Some of those knitters look pretty intense.
I'd like to sign up to get access to that stash.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Just checking in. I am off to bed soon.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Flamboyant comes to mind. Some of those knitters look pretty intense.
> I'd like to sign up to get access to that stash.


Yes, a trip to that stash would be really great!

Flamboyant. Yes, that is definitely the right word for those bow ties!

From the little I got from the lady who contacted me, the knitters are intense because there is a point where some of them are eliminated and the rest get put on another project. She told me that by the time they get to my snowflake in the program, there will have been 10 knitters whittled down to 3 and those 3 will be knitting the snowflakes. No idea how this happens. Maybe I can get my friend, Pia, in Denmark to give me an overview in English.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I need a nap after reading this list! Wow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It would be interesting what we came up with.

Sue


TLL said:


> Not devious, creative.  (You would have company, I'm sure.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I checked it out online (Danish knitting show) and they called it The Great Knit Off. On YouTube With English subtitles.

This one with speed knitting:





Sue



dogyarns said:


> Thanks! It came 'out of the blue' this afternoon! What a wonderful weekend surprise!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> W
> Melanie--you are happy to be rid of gloves for riding; I am under an insulated blanket next to my wood stove. Maybe we can mix our weather for greater balance? Wind chill is down to -12*F!


brrrr I do not miss living in that cold. I am originally from New Hampshire so have had to bundle up. Just a point of note I am rid of full finger gloves, I use fingerless gloves regularly as they help with road chatter. I'll be happy to send you some of our heat, we will be back in the 70's and 80's within a month.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for finishing the test knit. I know you can't show it yet but I bet it is beautiful. Dee has beautiful designs and you are a fabulous knitter.

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: for your DH ailing. Hope he will get some rest and be all good soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Google translate of the description of the show from the second season link:


There are great emotions at play behind Gram Slots thick walls when passionate super - knitters battle through challenges with yarn and needles and one by one separated towards the thrilling finale.

Here you can peek all sections a day before they appear on TV , or revisit previous section, which knits, laughter and tears goes into a higher unity in the Great Knitting Compete .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.
> 
> Sue


So sorry he is ill again. Hope he will be feeling better soon. Nice you were able to finish your test knit, though I know it was not as good as having Indian food for dinner.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, glad your test knit is done. So sorry DH is feeling poorly again. I hope that it clears up quickly.

Elizabeth, this is just sounding better and better.  What fun!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Jane, I love that Summer Lime pattern. Gorgeous. I will be making that one before summer.


That will look very cute on you too!!

Congrats Elizabeth!! what a honor...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am glad you got your test knit done.. but so sorry Paul is not feeling well... maybe he over did it.. Hopefully you will get your dinner out soon


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I checked it out online (Danish knitting show) and they called it The Great Knit Off. On YouTube With English subtitles.
> 
> This one with speed knitting:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Sue! I just watched this episode and it is so cool! The last project they did had everyone crying, me included. Such fabulous creative knitting. I am even more excited now to see how they do with my snowflakes and all those ends.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have my sample made already so I am ready to steek when you are 

We started off with beautiful blue sky's this morning and now it is overcast and getting cold.. Hopefully tomorrow will have some good weather.. probably not though.. we are suppose to get more rain. 

I have my butterfly's to finish and hubby's scarf... probably a few other things.. I am going to get my tension gauge right for the Earl Grey's too... I really really really want a pair of socks that fit!  (that I made)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...the knitters are intense because there is a point where some of them are eliminated...


I figured that since the clip that you directed us to first only had the 4 people in the intro whereas the longer video had the whole group at the start.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave.


I assume this is related to the appendix problem? Is he okay - will it require follow-up??


> I was looking forward to an Indian dinner.


A let down for sure - you've mentioned that your SIL cooks good Indian food.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, a trip to that stash would be really great!
> 
> Flamboyant. Yes, that is definitely the right word for those bow ties!
> 
> From the little I got from the lady who contacted me, the knitters are intense because there is a point where some of them are eliminated and the rest get put on another project. She told me that by the time they get to my snowflake in the program, there will have been 10 knitters whittled down to 3 and those 3 will be knitting the snowflakes. No idea how this happens. Maybe I can get my friend, Pia, in Denmark to give me an overview in English.


Quite the honor!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> They are shooting the 3rd season in May and it will be broadcast sometime from September to November. They will send me a link when it airs. They sent me the complete 2nd season link. It is worth it to watch these just to see the host's bow ties! Hilarious!
> 
> Here is the link to the 2nd season:
> 
> http://www.tvsyd.dk/den-store-strikkedyst/den-store-strikkedyst-sæson-2-18#player


its a version of Project Runway if anyone has ever watched it. this program has young designers who are given a project, taken to a store for materials and allowed a specified amount of time to execute their original design. famous models or designers critique the designs in a very similar way as the knitters are. fun to watch the knitting version.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> brrrr I do not miss living in that cold. I am originally from New Hampshire so have had to bundle up. Just a point of note I am rid of full finger gloves, I use fingerless gloves regularly as they help with road chatter. I'll be happy to send you some of our heat, we will be back in the 70's and 80's within a month.


ASAP please


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Quite the honor!


Thanks! And thanks for all the wonderful tropical island pics. They have warmed me up!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks so much, Sue! I just watched this episode and it is so cool! The last project they did had everyone crying, me included. Such fabulous creative knitting. I am even more excited now to see how they do with my snowflakes and all those ends.


I just watched it, too. It reminds me of The Great British Bake Off, similar format. I love that show. My husband will really think I've lost it if I watch a knitting show while knitting. 😏

Hope your husband feels better soon, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just watched it too, and I have to agree it is cool. I hope to watch more episodes. It beats a lot of the TV shows here now.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Thanks so much, Sue! I just watched this episode and it is so cool! The last project they did had everyone crying, me included. Such fabulous creative knitting. I am even more excited now to see how they do with my snowflakes and all those ends.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello all...on vacation, but wanted to say hello


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

One WIP down: finished my Half Broken Hearted Love Story!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

FREE till end of day February 14, 2016 (Pacific time); Coupon code: Be Mine Valentine
Before Sunrise by Alla Saenko
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/before-sunrise


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> One WIP down: finished my Half Broken Hearted Love Story!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Checking in. 

p.2


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hoppy Birthday to me,
Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,

Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD: 
Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern...


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I am glad you got your test knit done.. but so sorry Paul is not feeling well... maybe he over did it.. Hopefully you will get your dinner out soon


From me too, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


And from me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


Very Happy B'day to you Karen. Hope it is a great day for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--Have a great B'day. Hope your weather allows you some outdoor pleasure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wish that Danish program could have a translation. It would be so much more interesting to hear the critiques. Much more so than the Project Runway which focuses on outlandish clothing--at least in my book.

Elizabeth, I neglected to give you the kudos you deserve for getting spotlighted for this show. Hurrah, hurrah!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Glorious day here so out for my walk soon :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! It came 'out of the blue' this afternoon! What a wonderful weekend surprise!


It is very exciting. Elizabeth :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, sorry to hear that DH is not well again. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just watched it too, and I have to agree it is cool. I hope to watch more episodes. It beats a lot of the TV shows here now.
> 
> Sue


I just become side tracked by it!! Great fun much like our Great British Sewing Bee which is about dreesmaking. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Jane on finishing your Broken Hearted Story. 

DFL, have a wonderful time on vacation!!

Happy Birthday to Karen and Norma!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Jane on finishing your Broken Hearted Story.
> 
> DFL, have a wonderful time on vacation!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Karen and Norma!!!


Ditto


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> One WIP down: finished my Half Broken Hearted Love Story!


Yippee!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all...on vacation, but wanted to say hello


Hello


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


And from me


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Elizabeth for getting us started. I won't be able to do my homework till Thursday as I'm in Mandurah for a few days staying with Carmen and my favourite little guy Jackson. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The attachment didn't attach :evil:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My WIPS are:
Butterfly, Uhuru and the cardigan for my friend. Uhuru is nearly finished, Butterfly below and the cardigan I am half way up the 1st sleeve. I am trying to finish that for St David's Day when I see my friend next (1st March).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Safe travels Jane. &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Yes and yes! LOL! I am doing this one in red #20 rayon thread (doubled - I am not _completely_ insane) as a runner to put on the top of my chest freezer. The idea is to have something nice there that will cause me to pause before dumping whatever I am carrying into the house onto the freezer like I normally do. Doubt it will work, but, hey...it's the thought that counts, right? :lol:


The thought definitely counts Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully you will be able to, as we'll miss you greatly if you are away too much.


Yes we will miss you Jane!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I will be doing any steeking. I did do steeking once on a Norwegian sweater, so I won't participate on any steeking, although I will be watching along.
> As for WIPs, I am on the final few rows of my test knit for Dee, and that should be done by tomorrow. We are going to my oldest daughter, Jennifer's for Valentine's dinner in a couple of hours, so won't get any done tonight, but still have time for a couple more rows this afternoon, then about ready to bind off. Want to do the final clue of Love Story, beginning tomorrow, then current clue Susanna's Winter, then onto Urquhart, and hopefully picking up Butterflies and Waiting For Rain, whenever I have a few minutes. Oh, and I have to cast on for Spring Wood, so I have a little done before the KAL in a couple of weeks. Just remembered I still have to do 2016 BON for February. I think that is enough on my plate for now. Wish me luck.
> 
> Sue


I wish you luck Sue. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like it is going to be a fun 2 weeks. I might have to splurge and buy a new pair of scissors as none of mine are sharp and I do want to be able to make a clean cut :mrgreen: 

I will be continuing to work on Formal Garden clue 6 and Susanna's Winter. Maybe I will be able to get back to the entrelac hat that I didn't get to the last 2 weeks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Every time I see "Steeks and WIPs", I am going to be thinking Steak and Chips (UK French fries). Trying not to think food here, but I have given up chocolate for Lent and food is on my mind. In a week or two I will be resigned to it, but for now the best substitutes for my sweet tooth are dried apricots and Turkish delight, and they definitely are not the same as chocolate. At least I didn't give up knitting!
> 
> Sue


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool, Elizabeth. Congrats!!!


Congrats from me too Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.
> 
> Sue


I hope your husband is feeling better now Sue. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Just heard the Christchurch area (New Zealand) has been hit with another quake. It was centered 17 miles east of Christchurch. Some cliffs collapsed, not much damage has been reported but that. But those poor people still not recovered from the one 5 years ago. Sending prayers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hello all...on vacation, but wanted to say hello


Hi DFL, I hope you have a really wonderful vacation. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> One WIP down: finished my Half Broken Hearted Love Story!


That's great Jane, looking forward to seeing it. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Beautiful yarns Norma. And beautiful shawl--big project this one.

As for pics not loading-I often, no usually find the multiple upload feature does not work here. Have to do each one separately.

Need to also add how much I like your Butterflies. It is such a wonderful color for this project. Very Springlike.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


Happy birthday to you Karen. 💞
Happy birthday to Norma. 💞
I hope you both had a lovely day!!! 💞💐💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well I just finished my test knit, so that is off the list. I intended to knit in the car, but we didn't make it out after all, as my husband got sick whilst we were getting ready to leave. He is sleeping now, and I just got back to my knitting. Of course I have to think about dinner, which will just be for me. I was looking forward to an Indian dinner. Think it will just be something very simple now.
> 
> Sue


So sorry to hear this Sue. Sure hope resting will help him and that he feels better soon. That is disappointing, but what can you do but make the best of it. Glad you were able to finish your test knit. I bet it's another lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Beautiful birthday goodies Norma. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Butterfly below ...


Lovely butterfly in the making!
Good luck with the cardigan for March 1st.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Safe travels Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> My WIPS are:
> Butterfly, Uhuru and the cardigan for my friend. Uhuru is nearly finished, Butterfly below and the cardigan I am half way up the 1st sleeve. I am trying to finish that for St David's Day when I see my friend next (1st March).


Looking very pretty Norma. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


I do feel envious Norma- beautiful yarns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make ...karakorum-2...


Lovely birthday presents! 
I noticed the Karakorum the other day. Another part of your present?
Are you stating with the light of the dark & where will the blue be used?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yes we will miss you Jane!! 💞


Hopefully, I won't be totally out of touch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Just heard the Christchurch area (New Zealand) has been hit with another quake. It was centered 17 miles east of Christchurch. Some cliffs collapsed, not much damage has been reported but that. But those poor people still not recovered from the one 5 years ago. Sending prayers.


My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully, I won't be totally out of touch.


Yes, Hopefully.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Hopefully, I won't be totally out of touch.


That's great Jane. Have a wonderful visit with Michael. I've had a wonderful day with Pete, Carmen, Pedro and darling Jackson. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad to hear your family are all ok, Julie. That is a relief for you I am sure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


I'm glad your family are ok. The earthquakes are dreadful Julie. 💞💐💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

A Very Happy Birthday to you, Karen, and to Norma. 

Jane, kudos for getting a wip done already!

Hi DFL, hope you are having a nice vacation. 

Sure hope the FL weather stays warm, Melanie. I am looking forward to some warmth. It is in the 20s here and we are also expecting snow and ice today and tomorrow. 

Beautiful color butterfly Norma. Looks so pretty. Well done so far.
Oh and what a wonderful birthday and valentines gift. Love the pattern you have chosen for the gradients. 

Glad your family is safe Julie. That is such a tragedy and so scary for the people who are affected , yet again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice bright color for Butterfly Norma. And great B-Day loot. Your chosen shawl will look great in the gradient. If you cannot find anything to do with the green... 

Glad your family is ok Julie. Prayers for the other families.

I have almost finished clue 4 of Urquhart but have posted a question on the transition rows so still have two rows to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad to hear your family are all ok, Julie. That is a relief for you I am sure.


I knew fairly soon they were mostly ok, because DGD had posted on Facebook. But it is a relief to have confirmation from Bronwen. My brother had chosen that day to shift a large rock -over 400kg- from one end of his garden to the other. So he was very aware of ground effects.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm glad your family are ok. The earthquakes are dreadful Julie. 💞💐💞


So far as I know it's just houses that are the problem, any cliff dwellers and there's a lot, will be in trouble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> A Very Happy Birthday to you, Karen, and to Norma.
> 
> Jane, kudos for getting a wip done already!
> 
> ...


It has been a nasty reminder for people, so close to the anniversary of the deadly quake February22nd, 2011, when about 180 died. People had hoped the quakes were coming to an end.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful yarns Norma. And beautiful shawl--big project this one.
> 
> As for pics not loading-I often, no usually find the multiple upload feature does not work here. Have to do each one separately.
> 
> Need to also add how much I like your Butterflies. It is such a wonderful color for this project. Very Springlike.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad everyone is OK, Julie. Terrifying photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice bright color for Butterfly Norma. And great B-Day loot. Your chosen shawl will look great in the gradient. If you cannot find anything to do with the green...
> 
> Glad your family is ok Julie. Prayers for the other families.
> 
> I have almost finished clue 4 of Urquhart but have posted a question on the transition rows so still have two rows to go.


One is naturally worried for one's own, Melanie, but I think this one has shattered nerves, although the early news won't be broadcast yet awhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad everyone is OK, Julie. Terrifying photo.


Especially when you know just how many houses are built on that Cliff!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely birthday presents!
> I noticed the Karakorum the other day. Another part of your present?
> Are you stating with the light of the dark & where will the blue be used?


Thank you. Yes, I had the Explorers Club as well. I was going to start dark to light and the blue at the bottom. She uses different beads which I need to order. I am looking forward to such a big challenge but need to knit more of the cardigan first


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed...


Some good news at least.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I am looking forward to such a big challenge but need to knit more of the cardigan first


You will knit the cardigan faster now so as to get at the shawl.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.

My active WIPs are 2 cardigans (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/state-fair-cardigan and a fisherman's rib), Wingspan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2), and Dreambird (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal). The Wingspan is only worked on while I'm waiting for hubby at dr appts and on bus trips, so I guess it really doesn't count--and I always start another one as soon as I finish one. I'm really trying to get the fisherman's rib finished. I'm working on button bands now and then sew it all together before finishing the neck band. The State Fair Cardigan also has all the main parts done waiting for the finishing but I thought I'd practice on the other one first since it's just for wearing around the house and I haven't sewn together a sweater in years. I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the worst results of this quake will be felt in a kind of mental hopelessness that the quakes will never end. Before this, the people were having trouble dealing with what happened 5 years ago.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.


Welcome to the Lace Party, ufoquilter 


> I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good!


This is pretty much our motto. Good luck with the WIPs - especially the sewing together bit - the part that I like least!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some good news at least.


 :thumbup: Thanks, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free today only; code = Hearts
Warming Hearts Hat by Kathrin Steinhauer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/warming-hearts-hat

Free - limited but no time specified
Retro Steps Baby Cardigan by Fiona Oliver
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/retro-steps-baby-cardigan
A good way to use up leftovers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think the worst results of this quake will be felt in a kind of mental hopelessness that the quakes will never end. Before this, the people were having trouble dealing with what happened 5 years ago.


Sadly probably only too true Bev- the mental anguish will be the big cost. And they were just saying this week on the news that all the insurance claims for that one would be sorted by the end of this year. Now this to set people on edge again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> A Very Happy Birthday to you, Karen, and to Norma.
> 
> Jane, kudos for getting a wip done already!
> 
> ...


Caryn--awoke to temps outdoors -27*F wind chill. Indoors the temp was reading 46*F. Cannot seem to warm my hands except when standing right at the wood stove. Fortunately we are not due any rain or snow till late Monday and the temps rising on Tues. Hope the temps rise as predicted as I have a panel discussion that I sit on and will not be able to drive if it is icy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I just watched it, too. It reminds me of The Great British Bake Off, similar format. I love that show. My husband will really think I've lost it if I watch a knitting show while knitting. 😏
> 
> Hope your husband feels better soon, Sue.


I love that show too!!! I just by chance ran into it on a rerun on PBS and then it wasn't too long that the first run, maybe second season ran and I recorded it every week... my Son and I would watch it and just loved it!!!

My hubby reads golf magazines while watching golf so he would probably think it would be the perfect thing to do.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday to you! Happy Birthday dear Karen, Norma and all others... Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!   and many more.........


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.
> 
> My active WIPs are 2 cardigans (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/state-fair-cardigan and a fisherman's rib), Wingspan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2), and Dreambird (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal). The Wingspan is only worked on while I'm waiting for hubby at dr appts and on bus trips, so I guess it really doesn't count--and I always start another one as soon as I finish one. I'm really trying to get the fisherman's rib finished. I'm working on button bands now and then sew it all together before finishing the neck band. The State Fair Cardigan also has all the main parts done waiting for the finishing but I thought I'd practice on the other one first since it's just for wearing around the house and I haven't sewn together a sweater in years. I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good!


Welcome UFOquilter. I tried to open your pattern links but the Wingspan and Dreambird links are not working. The pic for the Wingspan was too funny and gave me a good and needed laugh.

Btw, there is never any pressure to finish anything here. It is all about being supportive but you will work at your own pace.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I just become side tracked by it!! Great fun much like our Great British Sewing Bee which is about dreesmaking. :thumbup:


Oh I'd like to see that one too!!! there is only a few sewing shows here on Saturdays but they are sold old and don't hold my interest... I wish they would bring back Knit and Crochet Now but for some reason my PBS station doesn't carry it


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love that show too!!! I just by chance ran into it on a rerun on PBS and then it wasn't too long that the first run, maybe second season ran and I recorded it every week... my Son and I would watch it and just loved it!!!
> 
> My hubby reads golf magazines while watching golf so he would probably think it would be the perfect thing to do.. LOL


I may have seen that show, too, or something similar. It seems to be a very popular format for hands on skills.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think the worst results of this quake will be felt in a kind of mental hopelessness that the quakes will never end. Before this, the people were having trouble dealing with what happened 5 years ago.


Think about San Francisco where they learn to live with quakes. My DD was out there once during a quake and it shook her to the core but most people living there learn to live with them. It seems if you live in a region with peculiar geology or weather patterns you learn to adjust to them. Of course no one ever adjusts to death.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma those are beautiful yarns!!! I have 2 skeins coming and I'm on pins and needles..  your yarn choices are great!! and will look amazing in that shawl... congrats.. now what are you going to do with that other stunning yarn?? something fun I am sure


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY Jane one more WIP done!! your on a roll now.... I'd take them to France with you so you can block them  LOL 

Ros have a great time with Carmen and Jackson.. 

Julie I am so sorry that your family is going through so much.. I know those nerves... I lived in earthquake country and was in shell shock when I moved to Arizona, I lived in a little trailer and every time the air conditioner clicked on the place shook!! it took me a long time to get over it.. 
I hope that this is the last of the quakes... maybe one last jolt with some settling?? one can hope


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Welcome UFOquilter. I tried to open your pattern links but the Wingspan and Dreambird links are not working. The pic for the Wingspan was too funny and gave me a good and needed laugh.
> 
> Btw, there is never any pressure to finish anything here. It is all about being supportive but you will work at your own pace.


Yes Ufoquilter welcome and I am sure this 'Steeking' party will benefit you and will be a lot of fun!! We move pretty quickly in here... some of us scan the pages to make sure we don't miss anything... We are a chatty and friendly bunch 

Tanya I saw that the ). were added into the link.. I just deleted those in the search bar and hit enter and they came up.. it is the wingspan and dreambird  two we all love!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY Jane one more WIP done!! your on a roll now.... I'd take them to France with you so you can block them  LOL ...


Thanks, Ronie 
I am debating blocking Love Story today & leaving it until I get back from Ottawa - should hold that block for a while!
Butterflies might have to wait until June. Depends on how busy I am before I leave.
Finally - a nice sunny day with only a light wind. Gotta go get some pics. Gotta talk to my model...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Think about San Francisco where they learn to live with quakes. My DD was out there once during a quake and it shook her to the core but most people living there learn to live with them. It seems if you live in a region with peculiar geology or weather patterns you learn to adjust to them. Of course no one ever adjusts to death.


I was born and raised in that area and I never got use to it!! but I also didn't freak out like some visitor do.. so I guess that is a bit of getting use to it.. but when you see the floor rolling and the windows breaking.. nothing can prepare you for that.. also we were told from the mid to early 60's that California is going to fall into the ocean you always wonder if it's 'The Big One' LOL

Now when we feel one.. we have to worry about tsunami's that is very scary too!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Ronie
> I am debating blocking Love Story today & leaving it until I get back from Ottawa - should hold that block for a while!
> Butterflies might have to wait until June. Depends on how busy I am before I leave.
> Finally - a nice sunny day with only a light wind. Gotta go get some pics. Gotta talk to my model...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


*Hippo Birdie Two Ewe!*


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is very exciting. Elizabeth :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma! And a very happy and fun birthday to you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thanks Elizabeth for getting us started. I won't be able to do my homework till Thursday as I'm in Mandurah for a few days staying with Carmen and my favourite little guy Jackson. 💞


Jackson beats steeking any day!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Beautiful yarns, Norma.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Congrats from me too Elizabeth. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


This is so scary, Julie. I hope it will settle soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> *Hippo Birdie Two Ewe!*


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.
> 
> My active WIPs are 2 cardigans (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/state-fair-cardigan and a fisherman's rib), Wingspan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2), and Dreambird (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal). The Wingspan is only worked on while I'm waiting for hubby at dr appts and on bus trips, so I guess it really doesn't count--and I always start another one as soon as I finish one. I'm really trying to get the fisherman's rib finished. I'm working on button bands now and then sew it all together before finishing the neck band. The State Fair Cardigan also has all the main parts done waiting for the finishing but I thought I'd practice on the other one first since it's just for wearing around the house and I haven't sewn together a sweater in years. I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good!


Glad you can join us! Yes, the steeking will be a piece of cake with this wee piece, so no worries!

Sounds like a good line up of WIPs. Any pics of that Fisherman's Rib? I love those!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Caryn!!! It is my Anniversary too  26 yrs today... I hope you have a amazing day with your sweetheart


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Happy Anniversaries, Ronie and Caryn!


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I saw that the ). were added into the link.. I just deleted those in the search bar and hit enter and they came up.. it is the wingspan and dreambird  two we all love!!


Thanks, Ronie! I missed that.

Elizabeth, the Fisherman's Rib is from "Simply Beautiful Knitting Pack" copyrighted by Odhams Leisure Group Ltd. in 1987. I guess I've had it for a while! This is the second time I've knit this sweater. I gave the first one away since I didn't do a swatch and it was too big. I swatched this time so I did learn. It looks like this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishermans-rib-cardigan except it has a round neck not a vee. The stitch is not a brioche but a "knit one below". Mindless, unless I forget which side I'm on!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Ronie.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Happy Anniversary Caryn!!! It is my Anniversary too  26 yrs today... I hope you have a amazing day with your sweetheart


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

ufoquilter said:


> Thanks, Ronie! I missed that.
> 
> Elizabeth, the Fisherman's Rib is from "Simply Beautiful Knitting Pack" copyrighted by Odhams Leisure Group Ltd. in 1987. I guess I've had it for a while! This is the second time I've knit this sweater. I gave the first one away since I didn't do a swatch and it was too big. I swatched this time so I did learn. It looks like this one http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fishermans-rib-cardigan except it has a round neck not a vee. The stitch is not a brioche but a "knit one below". Mindless, unless I forget which side I'm on!


Swatching is a pain, but does produce the correct results.  This is going to be a lovely, warm sweater.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.
> 
> My active WIPs are 2 cardigans (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/state-fair-cardigan and a fisherman's rib), Wingspan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2), and Dreambird (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal). The Wingspan is only worked on while I'm waiting for hubby at dr appts and on bus trips, so I guess it really doesn't count--and I always start another one as soon as I finish one. I'm really trying to get the fisherman's rib finished. I'm working on button bands now and then sew it all together before finishing the neck band. The State Fair Cardigan also has all the main parts done waiting for the finishing but I thought I'd practice on the other one first since it's just for wearing around the house and I haven't sewn together a sweater in years. I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good!


Welcome ufoquilter! You will fit right in with your WIP list, lol. I love the cardigan and have added it to my library. I might have the Interweave e-mag so may already have the pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Ronie!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... It is my Anniversary too  26 yrs today... .


Happy Anniversary, Ronie 
Lots of celebrating for LPers today!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone... hubby is out trying to find a gift.. LOL he is my last minute guy!! I'm happy with the top I bought yesterday and the birdcage.. but he has other ideas..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


🎁🎉🎂🎂


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Beautiful yarns, love love love the turquoise gradient. Very nice birthday and Valentine gifts!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


That looks pretty frightening. Glad all are ok.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--awoke to temps outdoors -27*F wind chill. Indoors the temp was reading 46*F. Cannot seem to warm my hands except when standing right at the wood stove. Fortunately we are not due any rain or snow till late Monday and the temps rising on Tues. Hope the temps rise as predicted as I have a panel discussion that I sit on and will not be able to drive if it is icy.


Oh, I cannot imagine being that cold. I grew up by Lake Erie and I think the coldest temp I ever experienced was -22F. No one was allowed to go out. Hope the temps rise enough to be comfortable in your home.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love that show too!!! I just by chance ran into it on a rerun on PBS and then it wasn't too long that the first run, maybe second season ran and I recorded it every week... my Son and I would watch it and just loved it!!!
> 
> My hubby reads golf magazines while watching golf so he would probably think it would be the perfect thing to do.. LOL


That is funny about the golf. Mine does that too!

There was an American version of the baking show not long ago. Mary Berry, from the British one, was one of the judges and Nia Vardolos, from the movie My Big Fat Greek Wedding, was a host. It was pretty good but I prefer the British one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh I'd like to see that one too!!! there is only a few sewing shows here on Saturdays but they are sold old and don't hold my interest... I wish they would bring back Knit and Crochet Now but for some reason my PBS station doesn't carry it


We get Knit and Crochet now in NM but not Knitting Daily. I really liked it when Euny Jang was the host. Talk about a fast knitter!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK..


I definitely need to make one of these. It looks like just the thing to drape over my shoulders while knitting. Looks great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I definitely need to make one of these. It looks like just the thing to drape over my shoulders while knitting. Looks great!


Thanks. Being crocheted - there is so much more fabric to it than a knit version. I am wearing it now, actually. I am half tempted not to block it because it is denser &, I assume, warmer like this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY Jane one more WIP done!! your on a roll now.... I'd take them to France with you so you can block them  LOL
> 
> Ros have a great time with Carmen and Jackson..
> 
> ...


It is hard to tell, Ronie- they are close to a major Alpine Fault, and the Alpine Uplift in the last few decades is known to have been faster than any scientist thought possible- also the edge of two Tectonic Plates- there is no part of New Zealand that is not potentially an earthquake risk- here we are also on a Volcano Field. It will be the first major quake my little grandson will really have been aware of- I have yet to hear how he handled it. I never ring in the morning! It will be very tough on a lot of people, in one part of town people had just settled into new housing and sink-holes have opened up with the liquefaction - they are talking of moving right out. There comes a point when people have had enough- government has been slow to react- and council not much better, let alone the Insurance Companies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> This is so scary, Julie. I hope it will settle soon.


I am sure the whole of Christchurch would say 'amen' to that one, Elizabeth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy Anniversary Ronie!!


From me too, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That looks pretty frightening. Glad all are ok.


I think the whole country will be heaving a sigh of relief- but for those living there, they will be on guard again for the warning rumble. Apparently this one had very little warning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


I always like the 3 dimensionality of the blobs, Jane! But they do look fantastic once they are blocked- you have a point that the butterflies shawl might be warmer as is.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free today only; code = valentine 
Initial Heart Scarf by Crochet Couch
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/initial-heart-scarf
Another C2C project

Free until Midnight tomorrow (15th Feb); CODE: LoveU 
Pearly Princess Party Shoes by Hennie's Nimbleneedles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pearly-princess-party-shoes
So cute.

Ripples Scarf by Emily Dormier
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ripples-scarf-5


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


The colors are really rich! Looks good now, but will be stunning when blocked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The colors are really rich! Looks good now, but will be stunning when blocked!


Thanks, Elizabeth.
I am so rotted that I didn't get to use all of the skein - another rep would have been so nice. No way of knowing beforehand but I always use less than predicted. Better than running out, for sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes Ufoquilter welcome and I am sure this 'Steeking' party will benefit you and will be a lot of fun!! We move pretty quickly in here... some of us scan the pages to make sure we don't miss anything... We are a chatty and friendly bunch
> 
> Tanya I saw that the ). were added into the link.. I just deleted those in the search bar and hit enter and they came up.. it is the wingspan and dreambird  two we all love!!


guess i missed the url error. thanx


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Two lovely shawls Jane .My butterfly was very small and blocked but I certainly felt warmer when I tried it .
Norma ...lovely yarn and that pattern is gorgeous .
Sue ...so sorry about DH .Hope it is a short spell of sickness .Satisfying that your test knit is finished .
Julie ..thank goodness the family are OK .I am now worried about my neighbours .They are in Christchurch visiting their daughter who was affected last time .
I saw the version of the Danish Knitting with sub titles .Very much on the lines of British Bake Off and Sewing Bee .Think they are searching for the Top Knitter .Think there would be a few in contention from LP .
Hello ufoquilter ...hope you enjoy being here .
I am ready to try the steeking Elizabeth .Need to do FG clue 6 ,more on Voodoo ,waiting for chest measurement to knit Gansey for youngest GS and your 2016 scarf .Not much compared with others I know .
Karen ...have a lovely Day on your birthday


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Ufoquilter. Love that state fair cardigan. You will fit right in here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, I cannot imagine being that cold. I grew up by Lake Erie and I think the coldest temp I ever experienced was -22F. No one was allowed to go out. Hope the temps rise enough to be comfortable in your home.


My feet are still cold with 2 pairs of wool socks and padded shoes but my hands are finally cool but comfortable. Just took temp readings on the surfaces and floors still about 58* but walls and ceilings around 60-64*. Still too cold for comfort but hoping my firewood lasts till morning as I don't want to go out at all. Fortunately we have bright sun today and that really helps warm the house. This is really a bitter spell we are going thru. Am so glad I repaired the insulation and sheathing on the east and south of the house. Wish I had done it all at once but will be getting the NW side of the house done next Sunday. That would have helped get thru this frigid spell a lot better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We get Knit and Crochet now in NM but not Knitting Daily. I really liked it when Euny Jang was the host. Talk about a fast knitter!


Oh yes, Euny Jang is terrific. She left Knitting Daily at least 2 years ago and I forget where she turned up again. She had the best written tutorial on grafting but that seems removed from the KD web site last I looked. Also used her tutorial on Entrelac which was great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So many celebrations today. Birthdays and anniversaries. 

Happy anniversary Ronie and Caryn. Hope your celebrations are warm and fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love your butterfly shawl and Love Story. They will be amazing when blocked.

Happy Anniversary, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Two lovely shawls Jane .My butterfly was very small and blocked but I certainly felt warmer when I tried it .
> Norma ...lovely yarn and that pattern is gorgeous .
> Sue ...so sorry about DH .Hope it is a short spell of sickness .Satisfying that your test knit is finished .
> Julie ..thank goodness the family are OK .I am now worried about my neighbours .They are in Christchurch visiting their daughter who was affected last time .
> ...


There have not been any major injuries reported, Ann- it would just be their nerves if they are unused to quakes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


Happy Birthday, Karen and Norma!!! Have a wonderful day! 

Happy Valentines Day, everyone. 

p.7


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> I am ready to try the steeking Elizabeth .Need to do FG clue 6 ,more on Voodoo ,waiting for chest measurement to knit Gansey for youngest GS and your 2016 scarf .Not much compared with others I know .


That sounds like you have plenty on your plate to keep you going, Ann. You will have a few days before we start steeking to give others time to complete their homework.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love your butterfly shawl and Love Story. They will be amazing when blocked...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Not much compared with others I know .
> ...


Maybe you are more disciplined than those others of whom you speak. Can't think who that might be.
We'll make sure that you CO something new as soon as you have an FO. Never fear!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


And a huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Karen and Norma from me, too! I hope you're both having a wonderful day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My WIPS are:
> Butterfly, Uhuru and the cardigan for my friend. Uhuru is nearly finished, Butterfly below and the cardigan I am half way up the 1st sleeve. I am trying to finish that for St David's Day when I see my friend next (1st March).


Your Butterflies is looking good, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Lovely yarns, Norma! Those colors will work well with that pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


So glad your family is okay, Julie. The photo makes quite a statement about the damage these earthquakes cause.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Happy Anniversary Caryn!!! It is my Anniversary too  26 yrs today... I hope you have a amazing day with your sweetheart


Happy Anniversary to you and your DH, Ronie!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


That looks lovely, Jane! A good size, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


It's beautiful, Jane. It should grow very nicely when it's blocked. Love the colors in it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe you are more disciplined than those others of whom you speak. Can't think who that might be.
> We'll make sure that you CO something new as soon as you have an FO. Never fear!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks lovely, Jane! A good size, too.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Jane. It should grow very nicely when it's blocked. Love the colors in it.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Free today only; code = valentine
> Initial Heart Scarf by Crochet Couch
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/initial-heart-scarf
> Another C2C project
> ...


The princess party shoes are just adorable. My little granddaughter is 5 now, too big for those but there was a time I would have made them.

Your Love Story is splendid!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My feet are still cold with 2 pairs of wool socks and padded shoes but my hands are finally cool but comfortable. Just took temp readings on the surfaces and floors still about 58* but walls and ceilings around 60-64*. Still too cold for comfort but hoping my firewood lasts till morning as I don't want to go out at all. Fortunately we have bright sun today and that really helps warm the house. This is really a bitter spell we are going thru. Am so glad I repaired the insulation and sheathing on the east and south of the house. Wish I had done it all at once but will be getting the NW side of the house done next Sunday. That would have helped get thru this frigid spell a lot better.


At least it is warming a bit and that you repaired insulation on part of the house. You could fill the bathtub with yarn and sit in there to stay warm. 😁 No water, of course!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


Yours has such a different feel from mine. I love yours. It is close to the same size as mine but I added size when I doubled the strands and increased the hook size. Yours has a very warm feel to it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Hoppy Birthday to me,
> Hoppy Birthday to Normaedern,
> 
> Hoppy BIRTH----DAY to Uuuu--SSSSS! :XD:
> Hoppy 14th to US! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you are enjoying your vacation.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Hello all...on vacation, but wanted to say hello


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great. I started mine last night.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> One WIP down: finished my Half Broken Hearted Love Story!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope it has been a great birthday and that you enjoyed your walk, too.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you for all the birthday wishes. Glorious day here so out for my walk soon :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. He is a little better now.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, sorry to hear that DH is not well again. Prayers for you both.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> At least it is warming a bit and that you repaired insulation on part of the house. You could fill the bathtub with yarn and sit in there to stay warm. 😁 No water, of course!


Well I could do that if I had a bathtub  
Did have a visitor today. A small mouse came toddling across my living room where I was sitting. Almost reached down to catch it but thought better of doing that. Stinker got into a bag of yarn and settled in ala your suggestion. Took that bag and tossed it outside into the cold. Will retrieve it tomorrow when I find the courage to step outside. Some things just cross boundaries in an unacceptable way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your visit.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thanks Elizabeth for getting us started. I won't be able to do my homework till Thursday as I'm in Mandurah for a few days staying with Carmen and my favourite little guy Jackson. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma. Love how your Butterflies looks.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> My WIPS are:
> Butterfly, Uhuru and the cardigan for my friend. Uhuru is nearly finished, Butterfly below and the cardigan I am half way up the 1st sleeve. I am trying to finish that for St David's Day when I see my friend next (1st March).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:
 

> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


Bev--that looks great on him and he seems so happy in it.

Yes, glad for whatever help the insulation work provided. It has been a very rough winter at times.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely yarn, and great pattern too.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I am glad your family are unharmed.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


That sweater looks great on him, Bev, and he looks like a very happy camper!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome ufoquilter. Glad you have joined us[.

Suequote=ufoquilter]Well, this sounds like the perfect time to try steeking! Not much too lose if it doesn't work out correctly.

My active WIPs are 2 cardigans (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/state-fair-cardigan and a fisherman's rib), Wingspan (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wingspan-2), and Dreambird (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreambird-kal). The Wingspan is only worked on while I'm waiting for hubby at dr appts and on bus trips, so I guess it really doesn't count--and I always start another one as soon as I finish one. I'm really trying to get the fisherman's rib finished. I'm working on button bands now and then sew it all together before finishing the neck band. The State Fair Cardigan also has all the main parts done waiting for the finishing but I thought I'd practice on the other one first since it's just for wearing around the house and I haven't sewn together a sweater in years. I probably won't finish anything in the next 2 weeks but any progress is good![/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Jane. It should be lovely and warm.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane. I love the colour.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that looks great on him.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


A stunner. Now the will bloom even more when blocked :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your projects look great, Jane. I bet you will be so glad to get to the blocking when you have time. :thumbup:

Julie, are you feeling any of the aftershocks where you are? My DD's roommate and a friend are visiting NZ right now. I don't know if anyone has heard from them yet.

Happy Anniversaries, Ronie and Caryn!!! This is a special day here. 

Congratulations, Elizabeth! What an honor to be featured on a program like that. 

Sue, I hope your DH is feeling better soon. Is this left over from his appendix? 

Bev, your Gansey looks great on your GS! He looks like he really likes it. 

Welcome to our, newbies! Pick up your needles and stay awhile. 

I hope you can figure out a way to stay warm, Tanya. There is more cold weather heading your way from here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


Great gansey and a handsome young man!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> The princess party shoes are just adorable. My little granddaughter is 5 now, too big for those but there was a time I would have made them.


Aren't they sweet?


> Your Love Story is splendid!


Thank you 

I just finished blocking it & had a couple of surprises. 
First, as I was knitting, I thought that it wanted to be more of a crescent than a triangle. When I started blocking, it was obvious that it wanted to be a triangle - although my dimensions are not the traditional ratio. It is 35" down the spine & 58" across. Pre-block measurements were 19"x40" so it did grow quite well.
Secondly, I had 2 ideas ideas about how to block: scallops or long sharp points. As I started blocking, I came upon a third choice which I think shows the hearts off nicely. You'll have to wait & see if you agree, though, because I won't be able to show you all until I return from Ottawa.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ufoquilter, I feel the same about this opportunity to learn steeking. Not too much to lose and lots of confidence to gain. 
Your wips sound great. Welcome to lp. 

Tanya, that is really ridiculously cold. It is good you at least have the fire for some warmth. I am hoping the temperatures rise enough tomorrow to turn all the precipitation to rain!
I saw the picture on the wrong link to the wingspan pattern too. It was good for a laugh. 

Ros, so glad for you that you are feeling better and getting to visit your loves

Thanks Ronie, and Happy Anniversary to you too. I saw your parrot cage and it is a beauty. Will love to see how you end up decorating it. Love the idea of a knitted parrot. 

What a beautiful butterfly Jane. I love how big it looks and how the variegated yarn ended up patterning. Your Love story is also luscious. Really lovely yarn and will be even more showy when blocked. Guess Tango decided he didn't want to model today? 

Bev, What a great picture of your happy gs and that fabulous Gansey. It fits him perfectly and looks like there is room to grow as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yours has such a different feel from mine. I love yours. It is close to the same size as mine but I added size when I doubled the strands and increased the hook size. Yours has a very warm feel to it.


Thank you, Tanya. The colours are really nice & the pattern will probably show a bit better when blocked. I am still not sure what to do - maybe block it very lightly just to open it up a bit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the comments on my Butterfly. This is the first big project in crotchet. I have a real sense of achievement. Thank you Sue for your guidance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


Wonderful photo, Bev. The gansey is beautiful and he's a handsome young guy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Finally got a picture of my GS in his gansey.


How sweet! It looks great on him!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That looks great, Jane. It should be lovely and warm.


Thanks, Sue. I've been testing it out today. It is meeting expectations.  You did a great job of picking the pattern for our crochet adventure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane. I love the colour.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma 
The rust & blues go really well together - they would suit both Bev & Tanya's palettes, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A stunner. Now the will bloom even more when blocked :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.
It has grown quite well in blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your projects look great, Jane. ...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...What a beautiful butterfly Jane. I love how big it looks and how the variegated yarn ended up patterning. Your Love story is also luscious. Really lovely yarn and will be even more showy when blocked. .


Thank you, Caryn 


> Guess Tango decided he didn't want to model today? .


I generally only get him to show the pieces when they are blocked. He did model for two other items which I am not at liberty to show you just yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ufoquilter, I feel the same about this opportunity to learn steeking. Not too much to lose and lots of confidence to gain.
> Your wips sound great. Welcome to lp.
> 
> Tanya, that is really ridiculously cold. It is good you at least have the fire for some warmth. I am hoping the temperatures rise enough tomorrow to turn all the precipitation to rain!
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya. The colours are really nice & the pattern will probably show a bit better when blocked. I am still not sure what to do - maybe block it very lightly just to open it up a bit.


Sounds good. Your yarn is heavier wt then mine and perhaps also more loosely spun, so blocking should open the pattern nicely. When blocking you can get a sense of how you like it and if not stretch a bit more.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I generally only get him to show the pieces when they are blocked. He did model for two other items which I am not at liberty to show you just yet.


Oh, okay, I can understand his preference for only modeling finished works  I will be keeping an eye out for those others when they are revealed!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ....He did model for two other items which I am not at liberty to show you just yet.


Oh, that is just not right - making us wait and tantalizing us like that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I checked my trusty old atlas, the girls are north of you on the north island, far away from the earthquakes. I am so glad for you that your family is ok!!! :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

We'll make sure that you CO something new as soon as you have an FO. Never fear! That's what worries me !&#128521;
Hope you are right Julie ,about my neighbours .
Bev ...great little lad wearing a lovely Gansey .As I said bedore he looks like you .
Hope Ros has a happy time .
I would imagine Tango has some kind of contract for these modelling sessions .Perhaps a few extra treats or similar .Bless him .
Meant to say how lovely your Butterflies was looking Norma .A really rich looking colour .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Elizabeth! What an honor to be featured on a program like that.


Thanks, Toni. Just heard from the TV lady and she said they are already working up the two snowflakes and translating them into Danish as they go. Too fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Norma
> The rust & blues go really well together - they would suit both Bev & Tanya's palettes, I think.


Think Fall rust colors against the robin's egg blue sky. Perfect!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Toni. Just heard from the TV lady and she said they are already working up the two snowflakes and translating them into Danish as they go. Too fun!


That is fun and validating of your talents. Wish we could get a translation of the program


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, that is just not right - making us wait and tantalizing us like that.


Sorry ;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane, your Butterflies looks good as it is. Will you be able to block Love Story before your trip? Well I read further and have my answer - post-Ottawa.

Good job on the Gansey Bev. He looks quite pleased.

That is way too cold Tanya.

DH and I went to visit family today so I took Bonnie's Wish as my car project and was able to get another repeat done, yay!

Back to the kitchen to finish cooking, hope all have a good night.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too


I like the Left- and Right-most color-graduated yarns.



dogyarns said:


> Hippo Birdie Two Ewe!


<<G>> Someone who spotted my enthusiasm!

And Norma spotted it too. <<<G>>>



annweb said:


> Karen ...have a lovely Day on your birthday


I was noshing on my free pastry from Panera Bread...triple chocolate cookie with walnuts! Num, Num, Num, NUM!
Had 2 % milk to offset it.

Also had 1/2 of a full-sized Italian sandwich...ate the dill pickle (and the potato chips)! I don't have my $10 USD gift card anymore...but I put it to good use as the $3 off was for an online order...but I had 3+ remaining on my gift card...win!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Jane, your Butterflies looks good as it is. Will you be able to block Love Story before your trip? Well I read further and have my answer - post-Ottawa.
> 
> Good job on the Gansey Bev. He looks quite pleased.
> 
> ...


That's what I say, too: waaaay too cold! Hopefully only a couple more days before some warmer temps.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I was noshing on my free pastry from Panera Bread...triple chocolate cookie with walnuts! Num, Num, Num, NUM!
> Had 2 % milk to offset it.
> 
> Also had 1/2 of a full-sized Italian sandwich...ate the dill pickle (and the potato chips)! I don't have my $10 USD gift card anymore...but I put it to good use as the $3 off was for an online order...but I had 3+ remaining on my gift card...win!


It sounds like you have enjoyed your day, Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Well I could do that if I had a bathtub
> Did have a visitor today. A small mouse came toddling across my living room where I was sitting. Almost reached down to catch it but thought better of doing that. Stinker got into a bag of yarn and settled in ala your suggestion. Took that bag and tossed it outside into the cold. Will retrieve it tomorrow when I find the courage to step outside. Some things just cross boundaries in an unacceptable way.


Oh, my, Tanya. He was probably feeling the cold as much as you, but that was quite unacceptable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The rust & blues go really well together - they would suit both Bev & Tanya's palettes, I think.


Did you hear that Tanya, we get to share. 

Thanks, so for your lovely comments on my GS and his gansey. I was very pleased to see that it fits him with room to grow. Yes, I think he is quite handsome also 

Sounds like a lovely day, Karen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is funny about the golf. Mine does that too!
> 
> There was an American version of the baking show not long ago. Mary Berry, from the British one, was one of the judges and Nia Vardolos, from the movie My Big Fat Greek Wedding, was a host. It was pretty good but I prefer the British one.


I had to watch that too... and I agree the British one is better... but I do like Mary Berry


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! We are getting ready to leave for dinner here.. our reservations are in a hour so I have time to spruce up and get dressed... I got 4 tops yesterday! and had to try them all on... and have made a decision.. I am wearing nice jeans a black peasant top and my Lace Eater .. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the day!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Butterfly's Jane.. I don't think I'll go to 17 shells if yours is this big... I am using Chrome and it fluctuates so much it seems to knit bigger than fingering 

The Love Story is stunning... Such a beautiful shawl!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That sweater looks great on him, Bev, and he looks like a very happy camper!


Yes I agree... what a sweet looking boy too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just finished blocking it & had a couple of surprises.
> First, as I was knitting, I thought that it wanted to be more of a crescent than a triangle. When I started blocking, it was obvious that it wanted to be a triangle - although my dimensions are not the traditional ratio. It is 35" down the spine & 58" across. Pre-block measurements were 19"x40" so it did grow quite well.
> Secondly, I had 2 ideas ideas about how to block: scallops or long sharp points. As I started blocking, I came upon a third choice which I think shows the hearts off nicely. You'll have to wait & see if you agree, though, because I won't be able to show you all until I return from Ottawa.


What a tease!!! LOL and what a treat to see it when you can actually share


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Tanya at least you saw where he went!! The one Ranch house we lived in had a mouse problem.. I am so terrified of mice it was a real growing experience for me... although on night I did sit up in the rocking chair all night after one crawled across hubby's face while he was sleeping!! We got a bunch of kittens and that is how Wild Thing got his name.. he caught one and it was so big and his little mouth was so tiny that the tail hanged out!!! LOL cute now.. not so much back then


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone!! We are getting ready to leave for dinner here.. our reservations are in a hour so I have time to spruce up and get dressed... I got 4 tops yesterday! and had to try them all on... and have made a decision.. I am wearing nice jeans a black peasant top and my Lace Eater ..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. He was probably feeling the cold as much as you, but that was quite unacceptable.


Had to laugh at myself tho--the conflict btw grabbing this thing which actually was cute and my anger at it being in my house and then my yarn? No way!!!! After my cat transitioned about 18 months ago (can't believe it has been that long), I went crazy placing poison traps wherever these rodents seemed to run and got rid of them all. So imagine my horror at the thought of another infestation. Then the deer were out today, 3 of them, and so close to the house. If it wasn't so cold I would have opened the door to take some pics. I think they may have found a pile of apples that froze and rotted. Maybe they did me a favor and cleaned them up for me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Did you hear that Tanya, we get to share.
> 
> Thanks, so for your lovely comments on my GS and his gansey. I was very pleased to see that it fits him with room to grow. Yes, I think he is quite handsome also
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day, Karen.


I like sharing with you. i think we would do good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Tanya at least you saw where he went!! The one Ranch house we lived in had a mouse problem.. I am so terrified of mice it was a real growing experience for me... although on night I did sit up in the rocking chair all night after one crawled across hubby's face while he was sleeping!! We got a bunch of kittens and that is how Wild Thing got his name.. he caught one and it was so big and his little mouth was so tiny that the tail hanged out!!! LOL cute now.. not so much back then


I am familiar with that pose. My cats seemed to forage outdoors but rarely in the house. My last cat refused to forage in the house because "it was unfair." The house was not the natural terrain of the mouse. Personally, I think it was a pure case of projection on my cat's part as he never felt at home indoors. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad your family is okay, Julie. The photo makes quite a statement about the damage these earthquakes cause.


I saw another video, Pam of the headland further around to the east- substantial parts of the cliffs were just disintegrating and falling into the sea, must be very scary for the people living above. There is quite a lot of houses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


The family resemblance is strong Bev- and the Gansey looks great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I am glad your family are unharmed.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your projects look great, Jane. I bet you will be so glad to get to the blocking when you have time. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, are you feeling any of the aftershocks where you are? My DD's roommate and a friend are visiting NZ right now. I don't know if anyone has heard from them yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your concern, Toni! No the shocks have not been felt this far north.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I checked my trusty old atlas, the girls are north of you on the north island, far away from the earthquakes. I am so glad for you that your family is ok!!! :thumbup:


I am glad to hear that, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> We'll make sure that you CO something new as soon as you have an FO. Never fear! That's what worries me !😉
> Hope you are right Julie ,about my neighbours .
> Bev ...great little lad wearing a lovely Gansey .As I said bedore he looks like you .
> Hope Ros has a happy time .
> ...


I have just heard the afternoon news- the earthquakes didn't even make a ripple!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I also have a bag full of expensive tasting dark chocolate. Dove Dark included!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane, your Butterflies looks good as it is.


Thank you, Bev


> Will you be able to block Love Story before your trip? Well I read further and have my answer - post-Ottawa.


Well it is blocking now - won't release it until I get back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Beautiful Butterfly's Jane.. I don't think I'll go to 17 shells if yours is this big... I am using Chrome and it fluctuates so much it seems to knit bigger than fingering
> 
> The Love Story is stunning... Such a beautiful shawl!!


Thank you, Ronie.
My yarn is heavier than Chroma but I also wanted it to be nice & big.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all. It's been a week or more since I've been on due to back pain, upper and lower which is not usual. I can't sit at the computer for more than about 10 minutes, but did check in because of the steeking. I'll look in every day, but won't be saying much. 

I only have about 10 rows left on Uhura and I'll be trying to finish the grey shawl seeing that we are doing WIPs again. 

Happy birthdays to you two and Happy Anniversary also.

I do miss you all and will contribute as much as I can.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I saw another video, Pam of the headland further around to the east- substantial parts of the cliffs were just disintegrating and falling into the sea, must be very scary for the people living above. There is quite a lot of houses.


Oh, Julie, that must be horribly frightening for them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Hi all. It's been a week or more since I've been on due to back pain, upper and lower which is not usual. I can't sit at the computer for more than about 10 minutes, but did check in because of the steeking. I'll look in every day, but won't be saying much.
> 
> I only have about 10 rows left on Uhura and I'll be trying to finish the grey shawl seeing that we are doing WIPs again.
> 
> ...


I hope you're feeling much better soon, Dodie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ... It's been a week or more since I've been on due to back pain....


I was wondering where you were but figured that this was probably the case. Sorry that this is a chronic condition, Dodie. I am hoping for longer pain free periods for you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. He was probably feeling the cold as much as you, but that was quite unacceptable.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just heard the afternoon news- the earthquakes didn't even make a ripple!


Do you think that would mean that there hasn't been any other damage beside the cliff?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The family resemblance is strong Bev- and the Gansey looks great.


Thanks so much, Julie. You are the only reason I attempted a gansey. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry, Dodie, to hear of your pain. I am with Jane, praying for more pain free times for you. Just jump in when you can.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you are in pain Dodie, we will be here whenever you can check in  Good luck on your last 10 rows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Julie, that must be horribly frightening for them.


The video had an awful lot of bleeps where the men swore!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you're feeling much better soon, Dodie.


I know Dodie has to wait rather a long time to see her doctor- a matter of lying low I guess till then. I think Dodie is a very brave lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Do you think that would mean that there hasn't been any other damage beside the cliff?


They are saying that most structures seem to have survived okay, and no major injuries, there were some incredibly lucky children at Taylor's Mistake who had rocks falling around them, but none was hit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much, Julie. You are the only reason I attempted a gansey. Looking forward to the next one.


I am finding Ganseys a really interesting knit, Glad you are enjoying it too. Don't recall did you post on the Gansey Parade?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!*


From me too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, wishing that your husband feels better soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are saying that most structures seem to have survived okay, and no major injuries, there were some incredibly lucky children at Taylor's Mistake who had rocks falling around them, but none was hit.


Oh my gosh!!! Their guardian angels were busy!!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Their guardian angels were busy!!! :shock:


I would imagine they may have a few sleepless nights!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..poor little mousie being thrown into the cold .&#128512; i read recently that dog hair around the plants will put the deer off. Hope they cleared your apples to save you a job.
Dodie..sorry you are in pain .Have you got an i pad ? You can use it while in a normal chair .
Julie ...there has not been a word about the quake over here .lots about 5 young men who went over a barrier into water in Denmark .So sad that these young men should perish .
Sue...hope DH is better .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..poor little mousie being thrown into the cold .😀 i read recently that dog hair around the plants will put the deer off. Hope they cleared your apples to save you a job.
> Dodie..sorry you are in pain .Have you got an i pad ? You can use it while in a normal chair .
> Julie ...there has not been a word about the quake over here .lots about 5 young men who went over a barrier into water in Denmark .So sad that these young men should perish .
> Sue...hope DH is better .


I would guess because there's no injury! I heard about the Danish deaths- some performing group I've never heard of till then- I gather all the warning systems were working.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..poor little mousie being thrown into the cold .😀 i read recently that dog hair around the plants will put the deer off. Hope they cleared your apples to save you a job.
> Dodie..sorry you are in pain .Have you got an i pad ? You can use it while in a normal chair .
> Julie ...there has not been a word about the quake over here .lots about 5 young men who went over a barrier into water in Denmark .So sad that these young men should perish .
> Sue...hope DH is better .


Yes, dog hair, human hair, dog urine and other wild animal urine from natural predators repels deer. Still pitch dark here so will check in about an hour for apple clean up and whether the mouse I have to empty a mouse from the yarn bag. Fortunately the yarn was not an expensive or favorite yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--you have been on mind lately. Feel so bad for your painful condition. I have been there too much in my life and know how frustrating it is to have your life so limited. Fortunately your DH is supportive and provides such good company. Be with us whenever you can.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, I do hope you improve soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am finding Ganseys a really interesting knit, Glad you are enjoying it too. Don't recall did you post on the Gansey Parade?


Didn't know there was one. I did post it on Picture in the main KP.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine they may have a few sleepless nights!


Oh, my, what an experience. Enough to bring nightmares.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Didn't know there was one. I did post it on Picture in the main KP.


I am having difficulty getting to the Digest! what did you call your thread? The Parade is part of Shirley's Workshop set-up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, what an experience. Enough to bring nightmares.


Exactly!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, this is the link. I posted it before Christmas, before I had a picture of Ben in it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376568-1.html

The gansey looks so much better with Ben in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, this is the link. I posted it before Christmas, before I had a picture of Ben in it.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-376568-1.html
> 
> The gansey looks so much better with Ben in it.


And the link to the Parade of Fishermen's Ganseys is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265324-1.html

It would be lovely if you could post him wearing it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would imagine they may have a few sleepless nights!


Quite probably for a long time. That would be so terrifying.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of all your pain, Dodie. I do hope that it will get better soon. We did miss you.

Sue



Dodie R. said:


> Hi all. It's been a week or more since I've been on due to back pain, upper and lower which is not usual. I can't sit at the computer for more than about 10 minutes, but did check in because of the steeking. I'll look in every day, but won't be saying much.
> 
> I only have about 10 rows left on Uhura and I'll be trying to finish the grey shawl seeing that we are doing WIPs again.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I hope so too. It is hard to say how much is from the appendix and how much from the after effects from his radiation treatment in the Fall. We should get a better idea re how successful the radiation was at the end of this month and then after he sees his oncologist at the end of March. As for the appendix, he sees that surgeon on Thursday and hopefully will get an idea if the antibiotics are working, and maybe a better idea of when they will remove the appendix. Sounded like that will be in a couple of months, which is a while. I am trying to get him to take it easy, which isn't always the easiest thing.

We had snow last night and it is still snowing, but we have not had more than two or three inches, but I will have to get outside shoveling. At least it is not two plus feet!

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, wishing that your husband feels better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until midnight; Code LoveU2
Two Tone T-Bar Baby Shoes by Hennie's Nimbleneedles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-tone-t-bar-baby-shoes
Same designer as the Pearly Princess Party Shoes

Norwood by Laura Miller
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/norwood

Floating Checks by Robyn Schrager
http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5658&key=KDNL&tp=i-H43-6o-HQh-1kyerL-1o-HixL-1c-1kyLD0-l3CpN


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norwood is very pretty... and the Floating Checks looks a lot like the same yarn I used for my Oaklet.. only mine had more teals in it.. and theirs has more yellows.. 

I am at 9 shells per section right now... on my Butterflies I can see the yarn ball getting smaller and smaller... I won't worry about running out because I think I'll stop at 15 shells... but you never know until your at the very end of the ball of yarn if you will have enough  I do have a partial ball if needed.. 

I have been playing with my #1US needles. and love them.. I want a nice tight material for my gloves and socks (if we do gloves) and I think they will be perfect.. I can't believe how much more I enjoy using them over the Knitters Pride #1US I have.. I may just have to get on a mailing list for those who sell Addi Lace needles.. I certainly cannot afford to buy a whole set... and I really don't need a whole set.. just a few 

Dodie I really hope you can find some relief! I'm not sure what your treatment is but I do know a flare up can immobilize you  and unfortunately with back problems exercise will help and make it hurt worse until the core muscles can support you  I am going walking today for the first time in over a year.. with these ladies that is.. I go walking with hubby and the dogs every weekend.. but these ladies are fast walkers and we were walking over 3 miles a day.. I hear that they have shorten it a little... fine by me.. I need to work up to a daily 3 miles..  It seems like everyone has gained their weight back.. I have gained a few but nothing like the others  it is a sign of a cold winter.. ours being more wet and windy than cold.. 

We had a very nice dinner... very very expensive even with the gift certificate and the discount card!!! but we were stuffed and the food amazing.. I brought home a rosemary roll and a small piece of prime rib!! the most affordable item on the menu!  I also got the balloons that were attached to a small bottle of Champagne  I put one balloon and the Champagne in my cage the other one didn't fit!! everyone around us was very nice and we had great conversations.. No desert though.. we were too full.. but the 2 glasses of wine were nice and tasty and got me in a giggly mood... and the sunset was stunning!

Have a great Monday all... Jane have a safe trip!! enjoy to the max your visit with Micheal


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like a luxurious night out on the town.

Those Addis really are tops. I like my Knit Picks but Addis are far better. That goes for the Hiya Hiyas that I have but rarely even remember to use. That set is the larger size tips. FYI, I bought my Addi set from Love Knitting in the UK when they had a tremendous sale on them. My issue is that the set did not include a #5 and instead had a #10.75. When I posted them about this they said in the UK #5 is not popular but the 10.75 is. Perhaps our Brits here can comment on that reality. But the set as a whole was well worth it and there was free shipping when I bought mine. So keep your eyes open for such sales; they don't happen often.

Sue--Right now I would almost prefer 2-3" of snow. My winter woes know no bounds. Saturday winds were about 20-30 MPH with very frigid temps. No water problems. The winds died down yesterday and the temps increased a couple of degrees. Today the water froze and so did the sump pump in the basement. Then I think the water pump lost its prime. Thank goodness for my generous neighbor who has some younger guests. She put them to work sending over 20 gallons of water and offered me her shower for my Tues night event if I cannot get the water working today. And of course I need today to work on my presentation for Tues. I am looking forward to the freezing rain which is to turn into warm weather by Wed. I quit. I want off this merry-go-round!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> http://wasabifilm.dk/
> 
> This TV company in Denmark just contacted me for permission to use my Annie or Emma Snowflakes on their show. I have no idea what they are saying in the episode I watched, but it looks like they hold some kind of knitting race. You can see an episode of it at the website. It is the first square at the website called Den Store Strikkedyst. If nothing else, it is fun to see the knitters and the projects they work up.


Oh, congratulations. What fun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--Right now I would almost prefer 2-3" of snow. My winter woes know no bounds. Saturday winds were about 20-30 MPH with very frigid temps. No water problems. The winds died down yesterday and the temps increased a couple of degrees. Today the water froze and so did the sump pump in the basement. Then I think the water pump lost its prime. Thank goodness for my generous neighbor who has some younger guests. She put them to work sending over 20 gallons of water and offered me her shower for my Tues night event if I cannot get the water working today. And of course I need today to work on my presentation for Tues. I am looking forward to the freezing rain which is to turn into warm weather by Wed. I quit. I want off this merry-go-round!


You can have some of my Indianapolis, IN snow! I had to walk in some of it during laundry duty. But I'm glad I had tennis shoes! I don't want to think what my feet and toes would have looked like in house slippers! :shock:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those baby party shoes are so adorable and look like fun to make but for whom? I have never seen a baby who couldn't do an escape from shoes or socks better than Houdini. Thus, I have never made them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You can have some of my Indianapolis, IN snow! I had to walk in some of it during laundry duty. But I'm glad I had tennis shoes! I don't want to think what my feet and toes would have looked like in house slippers! :shock:


You know I didn't really mean that. Your mid-west snow is all yours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> How sweet! It looks great on him!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: the gansey that is. What a cute grandson.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hers are my birthday goodies. The gradient and the blue which are together I am going to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/karakorum-2
> Some of these are for Valentine's day too :thumbup:


Nice yarn, Norma. I really like that pattern. Happy Birthday.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My family, both my brother and my daughter have come through unscathed- but I will post the foto I have of the dust from the falling cliffs at Sumner which is the beach to the east of the main city. It must be very worrying because there's a lot of houses there, and coincidentally it is where we buried my daughter's ashes. (Mwyffanwy). There has been an absolute raft of after shakes.


I'm glad your family are safe, Julie. It must be worrying if not terrifying for the people who live in the area.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Happy Anniversaries, Ronie and Caryn!


From me too. xxx


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a pre-block pic of Butterflies.
> It is about 23 x 45 with 17 shells per section in a light DK.


It looks warm and practical, Jane - a workhorse of a shawl, but pretty too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Love Story pre-block. It is looking small - but Vampire was like that as well before it was blocked. I am thinking that it will grow nicely. I could easily have made it one rep larger - 24g left.


Nice now - will be stunning blocked.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Tanya. You are having a time staying warm today. So glad you got some of the insulation done.


He looks great and very happy with his gansey.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the link to the Parade of Fishermen's Ganseys is:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265324-1.html
> 
> It would be lovely if you could post him wearing it!


Done, Julie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: the gansey that is. What a cute grandson.


Thanks, Babalou! 

Thanks, to you also, Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--Right now I would almost prefer 2-3" of snow. My winter woes know no bounds. Saturday winds were about 20-30 MPH with very frigid temps. No water problems. The winds died down yesterday and the temps increased a couple of degrees. Today the water froze and so did the sump pump in the basement. Then I think the water pump lost its prime. Thank goodness for my generous neighbor who has some younger guests. She put them to work sending over 20 gallons of water and offered me her shower for my Tues night event if I cannot get the water working today. And of course I need today to work on my presentation for Tues. I am looking forward to the freezing rain which is to turn into warm weather by Wed. I quit. I want off this merry-go-round!


I do hope you can get it sorted, Tanya. We are without hot water at the moment due to a boiler fault. It wasn't ideal when the gks were here but we managed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Family left for home yesterday leaving us with tummy upsets which started in the middle of the night. They are all fine, thank goodness, but we are fit for nothing. I'm feeling a little better, hubby very sorry for himself.


Here is a pic of the start of the butterflies shawl. I am going to frog and do it again in a yarn with more substance. This is in cotton.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Oh, congratulations. What fun.


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Done, Julie!


And looking good!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...please clarify re needles .I looked up that US5 is 3.75 mm so Is that what you are looking to get and is it fixed if so what length ?
I had a job finding the ones I wanted too .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm glad your family are safe, Julie. It must be worrying if not terrifying for the people who live in the area.


It has been a nasty reminder of the deadly quake that was also in February, and again in full daylight. From the perspective of my own family, the two GK's have taken it pretty matter of fact, if they can look at it scientifically, well and good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Done, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do hope you can get it sorted, Tanya. We are without hot water at the moment due to a boiler fault. It wasn't ideal when the gks were here but we managed.


Unfortunately I have been here before in one way or another. It is always so disruptive and energy draining and the timing always is the worst. It will get sorted out as you say, but getting there is a bear. So got the ice broken around the sump pump but the water is not pumping. Cannot find a freeze point in the line. Next is to get the water pump opened to check the prime: that has its own hassle as the nut to open the pump is somewhat rusted into place. I suspect nothing good will happen till later in the week after my events are finished.

Hope you had the means to heat water for washing while you get the boiler fixed. My wood stove is great for that which saves gas usage on the stove.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...please clarify re needles .I looked up that US5 is 3.75 mm so Is that what you are looking to get and is it fixed if so what length ?
> I had a job finding the ones I wanted too .


Yes, you are correct. I would like the Addi lace long tip interchangeable. I can find them but they are costly and am hoping a nice sale shows up one day. I do have #5 in my Knit Pick set so it is not an emergency. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Family left for home yesterday leaving us with tummy upsets which started in the middle of the night. They are all fine, thank goodness, but we are fit for nothing. I'm feeling a little better, hubby very sorry for himself.
> 
> Here is a pic of the start of the butterflies shawl. I am going to frog and do it again in a yarn with more substance. This is in cotton.


Nice Linda. I think this pattern lends itself well to a cotton and even thought of that myself but had so much of they alpaca/bamboo which I used. Maybe you want to work with a heavier cotton or work double strand?????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind. 

I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


Belle, it is so beautiful! I hope you are getting to wear it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful Belle. That pattern really pops out.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have been playing with my #1US needles. and love them.. I want a nice tight material for my gloves and socks (if we do gloves) and I think they will be perfect.. I can't believe how much more I enjoy using them over the Knitters Pride #1US I have.. I may just have to get on a mailing list for those who sell Addi Lace needles.. I certainly cannot afford to buy a whole set... and I really don't need a whole set.. just a few


Good luck with just buying what you 'need', lol



Ronie said:


> We had a very nice dinner... very very expensive even with the gift certificate and the discount card!!! but we were stuffed and the food amazing.. I brought home a rosemary roll and a small piece of prime rib!! the most affordable item on the menu!  I also got the balloons that were attached to a small bottle of Champagne  I put one balloon and the Champagne in my cage the other one didn't fit!! everyone around us was very nice and we had great conversations.. No desert though.. we were too full.. but the 2 glasses of wine were nice and tasty and got me in a giggly mood... and the sunset was stunning!


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, I love the cashmere merino blend shawl. It is gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice Linda. I think this pattern lends itself well to a cotton and even thought of that myself but had so much of they alpaca/bamboo which I used. Maybe you want to work with a heavier cotton or work double strand?????


I really don't have enough to work double strand. I'm treating this as learning the pattern. I do understand what is going on with it now, which is something.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Family left for home yesterday leaving us with tummy upsets which started in the middle of the night. They are all fine, thank goodness, but we are fit for nothing. I'm feeling a little better, hubby very sorry for himself.
> 
> Here is a pic of the start of the butterflies shawl. I am going to frog and do it again in a yarn with more substance. This is in cotton.


It looks good, why would you frog? Just make a second one 

Hope all the tummies settle soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


And it is totally stunning.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


Beautiful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It looks good, why would you frog? Just make a second one
> 
> Hope all the tummies settle soon.


It is very small - too small to be useable but it was good practice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good happy birthday time at Paneras, Karen. 

Yay Melanie for your progress on Bonnies Wish. It is good you can knit in the car. 

Ronie, what a wonderful celebration you had. And you got to wear your Lace Eater shawl. That must have felt great. 

Tanya, hope you got that mouse out of your wool. So sorry about your heating and water pump problems. What a mess! It is good you have nice neighbors to help you out. 

Julie, it is amazing no one was hurt in the earthquake. But it must have frazzled a lot of nerves. Glad your gks took it all in stride. 

Dodie, glad to hear from you, but sorry you are hurting. Stop in whenever you can, and let us know how you are doing and how your projects are going. It sounds like you are almost finished with Uhura- yay!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


Belle--that is gorgeous and heroic work. I thought using #1 for a pair of socks was a challenge but your shawl makes my little project pale in comparison. You seem to really like these large and finely detailed projects. Big Kudos to you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty start to your butterfly shawl Linda. You can really see the stitches with the light cotton. It would make a nice wrap for spring when you just need something to cover shoulders. Maybe you could keep this one and make another one with the heavier yarn. 

Belle, your work is so beautiful. It would take me a lifetime to make a shawl like that. Sounds like you are making good progress on your tablecloth. More needles are always good


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I really don't have enough to work double strand. I'm treating this as learning the pattern. I do understand what is going on with it now, which is something.


There is a learning to this pattern. It took me about 10-15 rows to take it in and I am sure there are a few missed errors in those rows. But once understood it is easy to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


That is a beautiful shawl, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It looks good, why would you frog? Just make a second one
> 
> Hope all the tummies settle soon.


Me, too, Linda! And I, too, think it looks good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a good happy birthday time at Paneras, Karen.
> 
> Yay Melanie for your progress on Bonnies Wish. It is good you can knit in the car.
> 
> ...


Yes, that mouse hi-tailed it out of the bag and didn't damage the yarn. My neighbor has been very helpful to me in many ways over the years. We reciprocate well with each other. I have a little fear that she will move one of these days and I will be lost without her.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with that. It took a while for it to click with me too.i still have to get back to it, but I have other WIPs with time constraints to do before it, but I am slowly getting there.

Sue


tamarque said:


> There is a learning to this pattern. It took me about 10-15 rows to take it in and I am sure there are a few missed errors in those rows. But once understood it is easy to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those baby party shoes are so adorable and look like fun to make but for whom? I have never seen a baby who couldn't do an escape from shoes or socks better than Houdini. Thus, I have never made them.


I don't tempt fate!! I don't want any great grandchildren for a long time yet... but will love any new bundle that comes my way!! I agree they are adorable...

I have a re-born and a very cute outfit to make for it but I feel if I start putting out the ideas of baby's I may get a phone call... like I said ... I don't want to tempt fate..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: the gansey that is. What a cute grandson.


he looks just like his Nana... she's very cute too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle this is so beautiful! I love white.. I seem to get in a rut with it though.. Your stitches are perfect and I love how tiny they are... I am a tiny needle lover and the beautiful results that come from them


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is very small - too small to be useable but it was good practice.


I think we all had many false starts with this shawl.. but it is very pretty in the white and looks very delicate! I am with the rest that it would make a perfect little spring shawl.. or maybe a nice shawl for a flower girl or Easter Sunday for a young girl.. I know you have grandsons do you have any granddaughters? 

I need to get off of here and finish up my 3 row repeat I started earlier...

I went for a really nice walk with the same friend who I went shopping with on Saturday.. she just got a new fitbit and its fun to have someone to help with those 10,000 steps... I have a little over 3000 to go today.. it is a good possibility  I plan on doing it every Monday until my work schedule picks up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


Your work is exquisite Belle!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Belle, it is so beautiful! I hope you are getting to wear it.


I think it is wonderful, too. Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a good happy birthday time at Paneras, Karen.
> 
> Yay Melanie for your progress on Bonnies Wish. It is good you can knit in the car.
> 
> ...


Extreme good fortune- and very true that some are finding it a very nasty shock- they had hoped things has settled down, ridiculously Government and Council claim it is due to them that no-one was injured.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Belle, it is so beautiful! I hope you are getting to wear it.


Yes, I do wear this. It is light and cuddly warm. It is a square so I usually wear it folded. I think it still looks pretty good for its age.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful Belle. That pattern really pops out.
> 
> Sue


I should have included that this is one of Marianne Kinzel's patterns. I can't remember if it is in her 1st or 2nd book -- 2nd I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I must have missed about your water trouble. I do hope you can sort it as it must be miserable for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I do hope all with tummy trouble feel much better soon.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle-- You seem to really like these large and finely detailed projects. Big Kudos to you.


I think you are correct Tanya -- Anything above a US 7 seems exceptionally large. Now that I think about it, I can see a trend in reduction of yarn weight in my stash. I have very little worsted, some DK weight, a fair amount of fingering weight and a lot of lace weight. I recently succumbed to some cobweb weight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extreme good fortune- and very true that some are finding it a very nasty shock- they had hoped things has settled down, ridiculously Government and Council claim it is due to them that no-one was injured.


How come they figure that out?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Belle. I think I have both those books, so will check it out.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I should have included that this is one of Marianne Kinzel's patterns. I can't remember if it is in her 1st or 2nd book -- 2nd I think.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> he looks just like his Nana... she's very cute too


Awww, Ronie. Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ridiculously Government and Council claim it is due to them that no-one was injured.


Say what????????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to agree with that. It took a while for it to click with me too.i still have to get back to it, but I have other WIPs with time constraints to do before it, but I am slowly getting there.
> 
> Sue


I think you are doing very well with it. A new skill to learn, lots of WIPs, lots of family angst and other doings.....I don't know that 'slow' is a good word to use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't tempt fate!! I don't want any great grandchildren for a long time yet... but will love any new bundle that comes my way!! I agree they are adorable...
> 
> I have a re-born and a very cute outfit to make for it but I feel if I start putting out the ideas of baby's I may get a phone call... like I said ... I don't want to tempt fate..LOL


Ummm? 're-born?' was that a typo or a new concept?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I must have missed about your water trouble. I do hope you can sort it as it must be miserable for you.


Certainly not fun but aggravated by the non-stop cold. I am so counting on warmer weather this week even if it is raining.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are correct Tanya -- Anything above a US 7 seems exceptionally large. Now that I think about it, I can see a trend in reduction of yarn weight in my stash. I have very little worsted, some DK weight, a fair amount of fingering weight and a lot of lace weight. I recently succumbed to some cobweb weight.


Funny how we can sneak up on ourselves.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I recently succumbed to some cobweb weight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, that looks great!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


Looks great, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> How come they figure that out?


Because their strict new building codes seem to have held up okay, I gather! But a bit crazy when you look at what happened to the cliffs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Say what????????


I know- it is a rather startling claim!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, that looks great!!!


It certainly does!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


Wowza! Great bead and yarn combo. Beautiful pattern!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


That is really quite nice.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
ridiculously Government and Council claim it is due to them that no-one was injured.

*eshlemania wrote:*
Say what????????

???


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Bev, Pam, Julie, Elizabeth, Tanya and Toni. I am enjoying the pattern. Only one clue left which must be the mesh center. I am hoping there will be opportunity to use more beads, a/k/a hairy spider eyes, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> After reading all the challenges that Tanya is facing, my little comments seem rather trite, but I just wanted to check in. We've had a couple of what I would call gorgeous days; we even had one night before last that didn't get down to below freezing. I think today may make it up to the high 40s(F). Guess like many of you, I'm just about ready to leave winter and its challenges behind.
> 
> I've made some progress on the tablecloth. Just move it to a 40" needle this morning. Currently have about 675 stitches on it. Have enough done to know that I'm getting about 10 stitches to the inch (sounds like gas mileage doesn't it!!!!). The pattern adds 8 stitches every other round so it is growing pretty rapidly although last night I realized it was taking a fair amount of time to get one round. Based on rough calculations it looks like it will take at least 1470 stitches to get to the edge of the table and then whatever else I do for drop and edging. When I ordered the needles the other day in varying lengths, I certainly wasn't using my best brain because I didn't order the longer 47 and 60" lengths. I ended up doing that over the weekend. I'm assuming that by the time I get to the end I'll probably be working on 3 or 4 circs just like you would on double pointed needles. I had to do that once before when I did the shawl in the picture below. This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


I am in awe. That is beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


So pretty. Love the color.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 26-27

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll even share the snow with the West Coast U.S. members of our crew. Add the New York, MN, MI, MO, and any other Mid-West/East Coast snow...and we'll get them out of their "drought".


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all so much. I'm going to my medical people every week and looking into other people also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Dodie..sorry you are in pain .Have you got an i pad ? You can use it while in a normal chair .


You've given me a great idea. I do have a laptop, will see if that works! Thanks for the idea. My mind is not in a good place and as you can see, I'm not really thinking very well!

Thank you and hugs to all,

Dodie


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is hard to say how much is from the appendix and how much from the after effects from his radiation treatment in the Fall. We should get a better idea re how successful the radiation was at the end of this month and then after he sees his oncologist at the end of March. As for the appendix, he sees that surgeon on Thursday and hopefully will get an idea if the antibiotics are working, and maybe a better idea of when they will remove the appendix. Sounded like that will be in a couple of months, which is a while. I am trying to get him to take it easy, which isn't always the easiest thing.


I had missed the fact that your dh had so many medical problems. I will certainly send lots of good thoughts to him.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said: "Dodie I really hope you can find some relief! I'm not sure what your treatment is but I do know a flare up can immobilize you and unfortunately with back problems exercise will help and make it hurt worse until the core muscles can support you I am going walking today for the first time in over a year.. with these ladies that is.. I go walking with hubby and the dogs every weekend.. but these ladies are fast walkers and we were walking over 3 miles a day.. I hear that they have shorten it a little... fine by me.. I need to work up to a daily 3 miles.. It seems like everyone has gained their weight back.. I have gained a few but nothing like the others it is a sign of a cold winter.. ours being more wet and windy than cold."

My physical therapist (only one of a group of medical people helping me!) is having me do exercises to increase 'core muscle strength'. So I'm trying. I've not been able to walk more than about 200 ft in a couple of years.

I hope you were able to make the 3 miles. Did the ladies slow down for you after all? The dinner sounds wonderful. Too bad about the dessert though. That's generally my favorite part of the meal.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is a pic of the start of the butterflies shawl. I am going to frog and do it again in a yarn with more substance. This is in cotton.


That is very pretty, Linda. It will be wonderful when you finish, whatever you decide to do with this one.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, you are correct. I would like the Addi lace long tip interchangeable. I can find them but they are costly and am hoping a nice sale shows up one day. I do have #5 in my Knit Pick set so it is not an emergency. Thanx


I bought the ChaioGoo lace interchangeable needles. They are similar to Addis but are a bit less expensive. I bought mine from Handsome Fibers. If you buy something, for the first sale they will give you a 10% coupon for the next sale. I really love mine. Just a thought.

The minis are coming out sometime this spring and I have my name in for them also. The lace run from 2.75 mm (US 2) to 4.5 mm (US 7) and the minis will be from US 000 to US 1.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> This shawl is made with a cashmere/merino blend and had over 2000 stitches in the final rounds. I think I did this one on size US1 (2.25mm). And now that I think about it I did in 1993.


That is a beautiful shawl. If the tablecloth is anywhere near as nice, it'll be gorgeous.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


This is beautiful and one of my favorite colors (the other is teal, well most of the blues!)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I bought the ChaioGoo lace interchangeable needles. They are similar to Addis but are a bit less expensive. I bought mine from Handsome Fibers. If you buy something, for the first sale they will give you a 10% coupon for the next sale. I really love mine. Just a thought.
> 
> The minis are coming out sometime this spring and I have my name in for them also. The lace run from 2.75 mm (US 2) to 4.5 mm (US 7) and the minis will be from US 000 to US 1.


I have one ChaioGoo circular needle. I think it is my favorite. Enjoy your set, Dodie!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I bought the ChaioGoo lace interchangeable needles. They are similar to Addis but are a bit less expensive. I bought mine from Handsome Fibers. If you buy something, for the first sale they will give you a 10% coupon for the next sale. I really love mine. Just a thought.
> 
> The minis are coming out sometime this spring and I have my name in for them also. The lace run from 2.75 mm (US 2) to 4.5 mm (US 7) and the minis will be from US 000 to US 1.


Everyone seems to love their ChaioGoo needles. Will have to try some one day. REcently found out they have metal ones which would be my preference.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> I have one ChaioGoo circular needle. I think it is my favorite. Enjoy your set, Dodie!!!


I only have the one LOOOONG US 4 size. ENJOY!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I only have the one LOOOONG US 4 size. ENJOY!


You, too!

Mine is a lace metal circular. I love the smooth join and the flexible cable. It is great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Page 26-27
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll even share the snow with the West Coast U.S. members of our crew. Add the New York, MN, MI, MO, and any other Mid-West/East Coast snow...and we'll get them out of their "drought".


It certainly would help. Although we here in Washington state are getting our fair share of rain these days.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


 :thumbup: love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Because their strict new building codes seem to have held up okay, I gather! But a bit crazy when you look at what happened to the cliffs.


Mmmm! I think they are tad big headed :roll:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> You, too!
> 
> Mine is a lace metal circular. I love the smooth join and the flexible cable. It is great!


With all of the reviews from other KP/Lace Party members...and the fact that my 60 inch circular was a bamboo--> Absolute *must* purchase item!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Mmmm! I think they are tad big headed :roll:


 :-( :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With all of the reviews from other KP/Lace Party members...and the fact that my 60 inch circular was a bamboo--> Absolute *must* purchase item!


I fully agree, I love my bamboo ChiaoGoos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


It looks lovely, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree, I love my bamboo ChiaoGoos.


I like the US 0-2.5 entries...and I need quite a few of the US 2.5 (3mm)!: http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles

If I can get a guarantee through people who've ordered the US 0-2.5 circulars through handsome fibers...I'll be MORE than willing to get me a pair or four-some. Must do those socks! Having 4 reliable US 2.5 bamboo will insure I have a smooth knitting experience!

I can't use less than US 2.5 in bamboo...I snap the needles. But thanks for the mention for the cables!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, I love my ChiaoGoo Red Lace also! They are wonderful. So glad you have found away to be able to be here.  It will help pass the time.

Tanya, the Red Lace are metal with metal cables covered in a supple plastic. The ChiaoGoo Spin interchangables are bamboo with a clear plastic cable. Personally, I like the Red Lace Cables better. The sets are interchangable also, so I have picked up a few of the Spin Needles and cables.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, you have lovely culprits in your photo.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Extreme good fortune- and very true that some are finding it a very nasty shock- they had hoped things has settled down, ridiculously Government and Council claim it is due to them that no-one was injured.


Wouldn't you know that they would take credit when things go well, but probably would blame everything and everyone else if things did not go well!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


Well done Melanie. It is shaping up so beautifully.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


Glad your tummies are feeling better. Those culprits are awfully cute


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


And mighty fine looking culprits they are! I am glad to hear that you are all feeling better today. 

My son had a wooden train set similar to that one. He loved it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, you have lovely culprits in your photo.


They are cute, aren't they in spite of sharing the bug? That was little one who became my shadow for 4 days.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad your tummies are feeling better. Those culprits are awfully cute


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


He is looking robust now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And mighty fine looking culprits they are! I am glad to hear that you are all feeling better today.
> 
> My son had a wooden train set similar to that one. He loved it!


Thank you, Toni. That trainset has been worth its wait in gold, especially since Max is old enough to play nicely with it instead of destroying his brother's complicated systems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I like the US 0-2.5 entries...and I need quite a few of the US 2.5 (3mm)!: http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles
> 
> If I can get a guarantee through people who've ordered the US 0-2.5 circulars through handsome fibers...I'll be MORE than willing to get me a pair or four-some. Must do those socks! Having 4 reliable US 2.5 bamboo will insure I have a smooth knitting experience!
> 
> I can't use less than US 2.5 in bamboo...I snap the needles. But thanks for the mention for the cables!!! :thumbup:


Do you have a problem with metal tips? I love them


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> He is looking robust now.


 :thumbup: He seemed totally unaffected by the bug - ate and played as normal but just horrid nappies. The bug wiped hubby and I out for most of yesterday.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ...lovely work on your U ..It will be finished before you know it .
Linda ..great laddies .Pleased you feel better .B'fly looks good but o use if you are unhappy with it .I don't like using cotten at all .
Belle ...absolutely beautifull work .
Ronie ...can understand you not wanting to tempt fate . Small children are very wearing I find .
Bev. I like those same needles .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, I love my ChiaoGoo Red Lace also! They are wonderful. So glad you have found away to be able to be here.  It will help pass the time.
> 
> Tanya, the Red Lace are metal with metal cables covered in a supple plastic. The ChiaoGoo Spin interchangables are bamboo with a clear plastic cable. Personally, I like the Red Lace Cables better. The sets are interchangable also, so I have picked up a few of the Spin Needles and cables.


And you find the metal cables flexible enough? I have a cheap set of circs from China with a braided stainless steel that are so-so but that may be because of the genera quality of the tool.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Melanie ...lovely work on your U ..It will be finished before you know it .
> Linda ..great laddies .Pleased you feel better .B'fly looks good but o use if you are unhappy with it .I don't like using cotten at all .
> Belle ...absolutely beautifull work .
> Ronie ...can understand you not wanting to tempt fate . Small children are very wearing I find .
> Bev. I like those same needles .


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: He seemed totally unaffected by the bug - ate and played as normal but just horrid nappies. The bug wiped hubby and I out for most of yesterday.


A good probiotic often helps and quickly.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And you find the metal cables flexible enough? I have a cheap set of circs from China with a braided stainless steel that are so-so but that may be because of the genera quality of the tool.


Yes, I don't do magic loop, but I think you could do it with the Red lace cables. I like having a little substance to my cables. The Spin cables, are supposed to spin when you turn your work and work somewhat. The Spin cables have to be warmed up to get the curls out of them from storage, but I never have the patience to do that.  So, I struggle a bit with those curls, but they are not terrible and I am able to use them without annoyance. I love both my metal tips and bamboo tips.

You should purchase a single ChiaoGoo Red Lace circular needle and see how you like them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are a couple of Spring-type freebie patterns  :

Diamonds and Pearls http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-and-purls-parlor-och-paljetter

Daisy Garden Blanket http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-garden-blanket


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Dodie, Norma, Linda, Caryn, and Ann. Since I am not a big fan of mesh I might do the math to add another cable band to break up the mesh. But I have to wait until the clue comes out on the 26th. It might be a pretty mesh.

Glad you might have an online solution Dodie. I love to walk so not being able to would be awful.

The culprit is not looking very guilty Linda, lol.

I have one Chiaogoo red lace metal fixed circular in US 6. It has really smooth tips. Almost too smooth, I keep dropping stitches, lol. But they are nice needles and cable.

Sometimes one should just accept the design element and move on. I joined a new ball about six rows down from the current row on Bonnie's Wish. The single purl column had a wonky bit right at the join so I decided to ladder down and rework it. Ha Ha. Bad choice. I spent forty minutes on it last night and another thirty this morning and it is still not right. I have laddered the two knit columns next to it, removed almost all of the woven ends, and it is still odd looking. It would have been faster to tink the six rows and re-knit them. Sigh. All to fix one purl stitch. Which is still not fixed. Criminy.

Back to work, hope all have a good day / night,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Butter wouldn't melt!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh dear! What a lot of hassle. Melanie, I hope it comes out straight in the end.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I think you are correct Tanya -- Anything above a US 7 seems exceptionally large. Now that I think about it, I can see a trend in reduction of yarn weight in my stash. I have very little worsted, some DK weight, a fair amount of fingering weight and a lot of lace weight. I recently succumbed to some cobweb weight.


Oh I envy your eyesight!!! I struggle with the lace weight! but like your stash I have less worsted than I do DK or Fingering..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Awww, Ronie. Thanks.


Your welcome!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ummm? 're-born?' was that a typo or a new concept?


not a typo and not all that new... this one looks a lot like mine... I got mine in a consignment shop for a lot less than what they sell for... http://www.ashtondrake.com/products/301651001_sweet-dreams-baby-jacob-so-truly.html?cm_ven=GPS&cm_cat=Google|ProductAds&cm_pla=ADG&cm_ite=301651001&gclid=CPea4JjL_MoCFYsAaQod-lsM6Q this one looks a lot like mine!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Clue 4 of Urquhart is done, yay! And it is done before clue 5 comes out. I am enjoying these short clues and long time between clues.


Beautiful Melanie!!! I love the body of this... and the lace edge is very nice!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Page 26-27
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll even share the snow with the West Coast U.S. members of our crew. Add the New York, MN, MI, MO, and any other Mid-West/East Coast snow...and we'll get them out of their "drought".


We are to get hit with a new snow storm tomorrow... so maybe we will get ourselves out of this drought soon .. I am going to bet that it will take a few years of weather like this though ...

Dodie it ended up just being 2 of us and we walked and looked for glass floats and agates for 1.5 hours... it was a lot of fun.. they are out there now... too cold and too early for me.. I will most likely put a video on later and get my exercise for the day with that...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda your 'little bug' carrier couldn't be more adorable.. I'd want to carry him all over.. I know baby's don't like that he is growing up and wanting his independence... it must of felt great to have him shadow you  they grow up so fast.. I always welcomed any attention they wanted to give me! 

Melanie I sure hope you got it fixed!! that is such a hassle but seems like a great idea at the time!!  I am always nervous when I drop down like that... 

I hope everyone is staying dry and warm... since yesterday was my housecleaning day and went out and played I have to clean today..I am going to tackle that end table with my work on it!! yes it would be nice to have most of what I need at my finger tips but the truth is if I would just put it away I'd find it faster than digging though the baskets!! LOL Some how Fritz got a hold of my left over yarn from the Oaklet shawl!! it isn't much and I grabbed it up but it needs untangled... maybe I can save it! it was on my desk and I saw where lots of stuff had been knocked off the desk.. I am thinking the cat is the culprit there... so I didn't scold Fritz he was just playing with what he thought was his toy ... 

Tricia what ever happened to the skein that fell into the laundry?? did you save it????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wouldn't you know that they would take credit when things go well, but probably would blame everything and everyone else if things did not go well!


 :thumbup: Never their responsibility when things go wrong!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sometimes one should just accept the design element and move on. I joined a new ball about six rows down from the current row on Bonnie's Wish. The single purl column had a wonky bit right at the join so I decided to ladder down and rework it. Ha Ha. Bad choice. I spent forty minutes on it last night and another thirty this morning and it is still not right. I have laddered the two knit columns next to it, removed almost all of the woven ends, and it is still odd looking. It would have been faster to tink the six rows and re-knit them. Sigh. All to fix one purl stitch. Which is still not fixed. Criminy.
> 
> Back to work, hope all have a good day / night,
> 
> Melanie


I can't begin to tell you how many times I have tried to fix something with what I think is the easy way to only end up tinking to do it the right way anyway. Hope you get it fixed this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear! What a lot of hassle. Melanie, I hope it comes out straight in the end.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, I thought I mentioned how cute your culprit was, but can't find the post now. I do hope you get your mistake fixed without too much more hassle. Been there, done that.

Tanya, I meant to say you *could* purchase a circular needle, not you should.  Don't want to sound too bossy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A good probiotic often helps and quickly.


I had some live yogurt today. Feeling fine now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of Spring-type freebie patterns  :
> 
> Diamonds and Pearls http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-and-purls-parlor-och-paljetter
> 
> Daisy Garden Blanket http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-garden-blanket


I like the Diamonds and Pearls, Toni. Got it saved, thanks for the link.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The culprit is not looking very guilty Linda, lol.
> 
> Melanie


  No he isn't, is he?
Is your Urquhart the triangular version, Melanie?

ETA so sorry you have had such a job with that purl stitch. Step back, take a break before deciding what to do next.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Butter wouldn't melt!! Gorgeous.


 :thumbup: He is a cute little monkey.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda your 'little bug' carrier couldn't be more adorable.. I'd want to carry him all over.. I know baby's don't like that he is growing up and wanting his independence... it must of felt great to have him shadow you  they grow up so fast.. I always welcomed any attention they wanted to give me!
> 
> quote]
> I loved having a shadow. He likes to sit on the worktop while I prepare breakfast. Looks very smug too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Linda your 'little bug' carrier couldn't be more adorable.. I'd want to carry him all over.. I know baby's don't like that he is growing up and wanting his independence... it must of felt great to have him shadow you  they grow up so fast.. I always welcomed any attention they wanted to give me!
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia what ever happened to the skein that fell into the laundry?? did you save it????


Yes, saved it with one cut. Finished the last of the tangle last night and wound it into balls. I was amazed at the inside of the skein. Instead of being wound for center pull it looked like the yarn was looped an batches then laid together. Outside edges folded to the center then wound to hold it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


Glad you're feeling better. Hope it continues!  Your little ones are so adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Do you have a problem with metal tips? I love them


I love them, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Oh dear! What a lot of hassle. Melanie, I hope it comes out straight in the end.


Ditto from me, Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, saved it with one cut. Finished the last of the tangle last night and wound it into balls. I was amazed at the inside of the skein. Instead of being wound for center pull it looked like the yarn was looped an batches then laid together. Outside edges folded to the center then wound to hold it.


Glad you were able to save it, Tricia. It looks good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Is your Urquhart the triangular version, Melanie?
> 
> ETA so sorry you have had such a job with that purl stitch. Step back, take a break before deciding what to do next.


Yes, medium triangle for Urquhart.

And thanks, I'll be back to the pesky purl stitch after work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you were able to save it, Tricia. It looks good.


 :thumbup: pretty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I don't do magic loop, but I think you could do it with the Red lace cables. I like having a little substance to my cables. The Spin cables, are supposed to spin when you turn your work and work somewhat. The Spin cables have to be warmed up to get the curls out of them from storage, but I never have the patience to do that.  So, I struggle a bit with those curls, but they are not terrible and I am able to use them without annoyance. I love both my metal tips and bamboo tips.
> 
> You should purchase a single ChiaoGoo Red Lace circular needle and see how you like them.


thanx for the feedback on these needles. one day will have to order a set of those needles in metal. i am not a great fan of bamboo except in very limited situations: prefer the slickness of the metal.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are a couple of Spring-type freebie patterns  :
> 
> Diamonds and Pearls http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-and-purls-parlor-och-paljetter
> 
> Daisy Garden Blanket http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-garden-blanket


Nice patterns Toni. That blanket would be a very sunny piece for a child.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thank you Dodie, Norma, Linda, Caryn, and Ann. Since I am not a big fan of mesh I might do the math to add another cable band to break up the mesh. But I have to wait until the clue comes out on the 26th. It might be a pretty mesh.
> 
> Glad you might have an online solution Dodie. I love to walk so not being able to would be awful.
> 
> ...


Have been there, done that with mistakes, too. A real Grrrrrr moment. Sometimes what is needed is to tighten or loosen stitches adjacent to each other to create a more even fabric.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> not a typo and not all that new... this one looks a lot like mine... I got mine in a consignment shop for a lot less than what they sell for... http://www.ashtondrake.com/products/301651001_sweet-dreams-baby-jacob-so-truly.html?cm_ven=GPS&cm_cat=Google|ProductAds&cm_pla=ADG&cm_ite=301651001&gclid=CPea4JjL_MoCFYsAaQod-lsM6Q this one looks a lot like mine!!


Got it now!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I thought I mentioned how cute your culprit was, but can't find the post now. I do hope you get your mistake fixed without too much more hassle. Been there, done that.
> 
> Tanya, I meant to say you *could* purchase a circular needle, not you should.  Don't want to sound too bossy.


No problem--your wording didn't even phase me as I knew where you were coming from. :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I had some live yogurt today. Feeling fine now.


Glad to hear that you can find live culture yogurt and that it helped. So many yogurts here no longer have live cultures. Have just realized that my last 4 attempts to make yogurt using yogurt as a starter totally failed. The yogurts listed them containing live cultures but I think not.

In case my may not be thinking of it, other probiotic foods include sauerkraut, fermented vegetables, and many vegetables that are pre- biotic such as cabbage and other cole veggies. There are lists available online. I have been making fermented veggies for about a year now and it is sooooo simple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, saved it with one cut. Finished the last of the tangle last night and wound it into balls. I was amazed at the inside of the skein. Instead of being wound for center pull it looked like the yarn was looped an batches then laid together. Outside edges folded to the center then wound to hold it.


Yea for your success here. Definitely a challenge for your patience. I find many skeins with the center a nasty tangle. They don't do it the way they used to do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


Those are adorable!  :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.[/quote
> 
> Very cool!!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tricia19 said:


> Yes, saved it with one cut. Finished the last of the tangle last night and wound it into balls. I was amazed at the inside of the skein. Instead of being wound for center pull it looked like the yarn was looped an batches then laid together. Outside edges folded to the center then wound to hold it.


Pretty colors! I'm glad you were able to save the yarn so easily, Tricia. That is an interesting way to wind it.



tamarque said:


> .... That blanket would be a very sunny piece for a child.


I was thinking that also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


How fun! They are great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is the method I learned as a child. It makes a center pull ball and can be as large as you can hold. Keep it loose so the yarn is not stretched. I wrap it over my fingers then move them to the outside of the ball frequently. My thumb holds the starting tail and keeps the opening to the center. (Poor man's center-pull ball winder) :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


Pretty adorable there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> This is the method I learned as a child. It makes a center pull ball and can be as large as you can hold. Keep it loose so the yarn is not stretched. I wrap it over my fingers then move them to the outside of the ball frequently. My thumb holds the starting tail and keeps the opening to the center. (Poor man's center-pull ball winder) :lol:


Have used the same tactic. Works just fine, better than the ball winder I bought which crapped up the balls something awful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are adorable!  :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> dogyarns said:
> 
> 
> > I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.[/quote
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> How fun! They are great!


Thanks! I would make me some, but I don't have pierced ears! LOL!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Pretty adorable there.


Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


Cute!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I like the US 0-2.5 entries...and I need quite a few of the US 2.5 (3mm)!: http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles
> 
> If I can get a guarantee through people who've ordered the US 0-2.5 circulars through handsome fibers...I'll be MORE than willing to get me a pair or four-some. Must do those socks! Having 4 reliable US 2.5 bamboo will insure I have a smooth knitting experience!
> 
> I can't use less than US 2.5 in bamboo...I snap the needles. But thanks for the mention for the cables!!!





tamarque said:


> Do you have a problem with metal tips? I love them


Anything less than US 2.5 *HAS to be* metal. I have the US 2.5 in metal...but want another pair of US 2.5 to speed up my sock making.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, saved it with one cut. Finished the last of the tangle last night and wound it into balls. I was amazed at the inside of the skein. Instead of being wound for center pull it looked like the yarn was looped an batches then laid together. Outside edges folded to the center then wound to hold it.


Nice save, Tricia. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


I think they look great :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Glad to hear that you can find live culture yogurt and that it helped. So many yogurts here no longer have live cultures. Have just realized that my last 4 attempts to make yogurt using yogurt as a starter totally failed. The yogurts listed them containing live cultures but I think not.
> 
> In case my may not be thinking of it, other probiotic foods include sauerkraut, fermented vegetables, and many vegetables that are pre- biotic such as cabbage and other cole veggies. There are lists available online. I have been making fermented veggies for about a year now and it is sooooo simple.


I've never tried fermented veggies, what do they taste like? I can't stomach sauerkraut at any price and am not a fan of pickles. The only time I could eat pickled onions was when I was pregnant. Do the veggies taste anything like pickles? I have to be circumspect with raw veg especially of the cabbage family as I have an underactive thyroid - something to do with phyto -oestrogen.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


So cute!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've never tried fermented veggies, what do they taste like? I can't stomach sauerkraut at any price and am not a fan of pickles. The only time I could eat pickled onions was when I was pregnant. Do the veggies taste anything like pickles? I have to be circumspect with raw veg especially of the cabbage family as I have an underactive thyroid - something to do with phyto -oestrogen.


Fermented veggies are like pickles--sour, so you may not like them. You can ferment almost any veggies. Not sure about the thyroid and whether the fermented version would have a different impact. Would have to do a bit of research on that. I did a great green bean & carrot ferment last year. Always like to add my garlic to them, too. It is turning into a great way to preserve my garden produce when I have no place to store it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Cute!!


Thanks, Melanie!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I think they look great :thumbup:


Thanks,Norma!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I have the Addi lace tips set that are metal and I really like the tips. I have been having trouble with getting the stitches to move smoothly over the join though. Maybe I just knit too tightly, especially with lace yarn. It really slows things down when I have to stop and push the yarn over the bump! I have a few Chiaogoo that are fixed and when I can, I prefer to use them. 

Melanie, Sure hope you can get that pesky pearl stitch to do what you want without too much more trouble. I got stuck on row 49 of FG for awhile - just couldn't get the right count and kept counting and counting. Finally remembered there was an update that I hadn't looked at, duh. Sure enough that fixed it and I was able to finish clue 6 - yay!

Ronie, glad to hear you had a good walk with your friends. Your doll is so realistic. What fun it must be to knit things for it. 

Pretty yarn Tricia. Good save and thanks for the explanation of how you wind into a center pull ball. 

Those earrings are adorable Elizabeth. What a nice swap gift. 

I've been eating Kimchee lately and love it. It is kind of like sauerkraut. My dh doesn't like it too much.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> So cute!


Thanks, Linda!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Those earrings are adorable Elizabeth. What a nice swap gift.


Thanks, Caryn! We have to send a mini sock, so I figured I would send socks that would actually _do_ something. :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I would make me some, but I don't have pierced ears! LOL!


I do!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> This is the method I learned as a child. It makes a center pull ball and can be as large as you can hold. Keep it loose so the yarn is not stretched. I wrap it over my fingers then move them to the outside of the ball frequently. My thumb holds the starting tail and keeps the opening to the center. (Poor man's center-pull ball winder) :lol:


I have done something similar. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I would make me some, but I don't have pierced ears! LOL!


You could do dangly clip-ons.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. &#128563;

Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you &#128517; She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop. 

The colors I selected are in the picture below.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> You could do dangly clip-ons.


or those cuffs that hook on the shell (of the ear)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


Your brioche is looking great, Bev! Those are wonderful photos, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. 😳
> 
> Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you 😅 She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop.
> 
> The colors I selected are in the picture below.


Lovely yarns, Babalou.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely yarn choice Babalou.

Caryn, sounds like one of those 'Doh!' moments I have had. re: the missed update

Bev, the brioche looks good. And I love the shy woodpecker.

I have done the best I can (or am willing to keep working at) with the wonky purl stitch and am moving on. It won't be noticeable to most people (I hope). I have a bit of clean up to do on the back side but will take care of that when I next do some end-weaving. Each ball has only 136 yards so there are plenty of chances, lol. I do most of the ends as I work so that there are not a bunch to take care of at project completion. I am working with ball eleven and expect to definitely use one more, possibly part of a second (thirteenth) ball. Only seven repeats left (out of twenty-five).

Off to go get some knitting done, or possibly some sewing. I am making a galabeya dress for a belly dance routine my group plans to do this summer. I found some interesting fabric in my stash (yes, I have a fabric stash, and it is bigger than my yarn stash) and need to design a pattern. It is a simple dress so should not be too hard. I need to buy paillettes as I don't have any in a suitable color, lots of regular sequins though in the sparkly stash. All of my belly dance costumes show too much skin for the intended audience, well actually too much for the promoter, she equates belly dancing to stripping, so we are all covering up (only a couple of us would bare torsos anyways) thus I am making a more modest costume. We are doing a cane routine so the galabeya is appropriate.

Hope all have a nice night / day,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. 😳
> 
> Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you 😅 She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop.
> 
> The colors I selected are in the picture below.


Pretty colors, Babalou! You are so right - real knitters find yarn!  It sounds like you found a really nice place.

Here is the link to Eden Prairie: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eden-prairie

Those yarns are going to be wonderful in this pattern!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I have the Addi lace tips set that are metal and I really like the tips. I have been having trouble with getting the stitches to move smoothly over the join though. Maybe I just knit too tightly, especially with lace yarn. It really slows things down when I have to stop and push the yarn over the bump! I have a few Chiaogoo that are fixed and when I can, I prefer to use them. ...


I too have the Addi lace tips and in general like them, but some of the joins are rougher than I like. Catches on fine, fluffy yarns -- same as with you.

A couple of years ago I tried the ChiaGoo fixed lace needles and very much like them. Although I have Addi Turbo fixed length needles, I find that I prefer the ChiaGoo -- I think because I like the flexibility of the cord and the joins are very smooth.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options.


Oh, I want.......... I need to keep repeating to myself, "No, you don't need any more yarn"


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks! I would make me some, but I don't have pierced ears! LOL!


You can get the parts for non-pierced ears too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, love your yarn choices. Gorgeous colors. 

Thanks, Pam and Melanie, for your comments on the brioche and photos.  The brioche is one of those things that after you learn it, you wonder why it took you so long.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Norwood is very pretty... and the Floating Checks looks a lot like the same yarn I used for my Oaklet.. only mine had more teals in it.. and theirs has more yellows..
> 
> I am at 9 shells per section right now... on my Butterflies I can see the yarn ball getting smaller and smaller... I won't worry about running out because I think I'll stop at 15 shells... but you never know until your at the very end of the ball of yarn if you will have enough  I do have a partial ball if needed..
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't counted the number of shells, but I just started my second ball. My goal was to do 3 rows a day, but that just hasn't happened, but I am trying to do a little each.

My LS is taking a little longer than I expected. I misread an instruction to start a repeat on row 79, instead of which I started at row 75, so had to rip out 8 rows. I am back on track now. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow so I can start on the next clue for Winter.
Sue



Ronie said:


> I am at 9 shells per section right now... on my Butterflies I can see the yarn ball getting smaller and smaller... I won't worry about running out because I think I'll stop at 15 shells... but you never know until your at the very end of the ball of yarn if you will have enough  I do have a partial ball if needed..
> 
> I have been playing with my #1US needles. and love them.. I want a nice tight material for my gloves and socks (if we do gloves) and I think they will be perfect.. I can't believe how much more I enjoy using them over the Knitters Pride #1US I have.. I may just have to get on a mailing list for those who sell Addi Lace needles.. I certainly cannot afford to buy a whole set... and I really don't need a whole set.. just a few
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


Great fotos, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pretty colors, Babalou! You are so right - real knitters find yarn!  It sounds like you found a really nice place.
> 
> Here is the link to Eden Prairie: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eden-prairie
> 
> Those yarns are going to be wonderful in this pattern!!!


I agree, Babalou - it's going to be wonderful in those yarns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely yarns, Babalou.


I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, love your yarn choices. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Thanks, Pam and Melanie, for your comments on the brioche and photos.  The brioche is one of those things that after you learn it, you wonder why it took you so long.


I completely agree. My first project was a hat with cables in it -- all in brioche. It was so confusing at first but I've done so many hats in that pattern, that I probably could do it in my sleep.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I haven't counted the number of shells, but I just started my second ball. My goal was to do 3 rows a day, but that just hasn't happened, but I am trying to do a little each.
> 
> My LS is taking a little longer than I expected. I misread an instruction to start a repeat on row 79, instead of which I started at row 75, so had to rip out 8 rows. I am back on track now. Hopefully I will get it done tomorrow so I can start on the next clue for Winter.
> Sue


Sorry you had to tink on your LS, Sue. I've just begun this last clue for my LS and am on row 77. I finished up the latest clue for Winter this afternoon. So am making some progress. When I finish up LS, will then work on FG and the Urquhart.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better today, Linda. lLooks like they feel quite well enough for them to play.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Our tummies feel better this morning and I've tried a little porrage for breakfast - will see how that sits. Here is a pic of the culprit who gifted the bug.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems like we are all juggling our WIPs. I hope to start Urquhart at the weekend. Thank goodness for those clues only coming every two weeks.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you had to tink on your LS, Sue. I've just begun this last clue for my LS and am on row 77. I finished up the latest clue for Winter this afternoon. So am making some progress. When I finish up LS, will then work on FG and the Urquhart.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look really cute.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I finally finished something. These are for a swap partner and look a lot better IRL than in the pic. The dark green ones are from some of my handspun that I added Stellina to for some sparkle, but it doesn't show much in the pic.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, Bev. The brioche is coming along nicely.

Sue

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have some lovely colours there, Babalou.

Sue


Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. 😳
> 
> Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you 😅 She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop.
> 
> The colors I selected are in the picture below.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, love your yarn choices. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Thanks, Pam and Melanie, for your comments on the brioche and photos.  The brioche is one of those things that after you learn it, you wonder why it took you so long.


I'm sorry, Bev! I meant to comment on your post. Your photos are wonderful and the brioche looks so soft. I bet it will be very warm when you are done. Congratulations on your accomplishment!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It's good to hear that you are back on track, Sue. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I have the Addi lace tips set that are metal and I really like the tips. I have been having trouble with getting the stitches to move smoothly over the join though. Maybe I just knit too tightly, especially with lace yarn. It really slows things down when I have to stop and push the yarn over the bump! I have a few Chiaogoo that are fixed and when I can, I prefer to use them.
> 
> Melanie, Sure hope you can get that pesky pearl stitch to do what you want without too much more trouble. I got stuck on row 49 of FG for awhile - just couldn't get the right count and kept counting and counting. Finally remembered there was an update that I hadn't looked at, duh. Sure enough that fixed it and I was able to finish clue 6 - yay!
> 
> ...


Have a bit of the same problem with the smoothness of the join on Addis lace tips but love the tips. I try to monitor the tightness of my knitting to avoid this problem but the tips are so smooth and easy that the little inconvenience with the join is tolerable to me.

Kimchee is nice. We have a Korean woman who makes her own and sells it at the farmer's market when it is operable. Very good stuff but hers if very hot. If you have your own hot peppers it is easy to make.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. 😳
> 
> Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you 😅 She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop.
> 
> The colors I selected are in the picture below.


Babalou--what beautiful colors you have chosen. I love Nancy Whitman's designs. Some of them are very Frank Lloyd Wright-ish in design--a lot like his Craftsman stained glass. Have been wanting to do one of her patterns. One of her patterns, Mind Over Miter was a free download that I had snagged awhile back. It is in a similar vein as Eden Prairie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


Great pics again Bev. Those pilated woodpeckers are something else except when they target your house. Have them on my property, too. I once heard this horrific ratatatat sound like it was coming right near me. Finally saw him on an old poplar tree working his damage at about 6 or 7 feet above grade. The sound telescoped straight across the lawn. And then there was the time one flew into my house and that was a trip catching and removing him. Fortunately it wasn't such as large as the one you photo'd.

Forgot to say how much I like your brioche. Great color combo. It is a little mind bending at first but then you get into the rhythm of it and it goes pretty well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Seems like we are all juggling our WIPs. I hope to start Urquhart at the weekend. Thank goodness for those clues only coming every two weeks.
> 
> Sue


I agree - it definitely is helping me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Pretty colors, Babalou! You are so right - real knitters find yarn!  It sounds like you found a really nice place.
> 
> Here is the link to Eden Prairie: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eden-prairie
> 
> Those yarns are going to be wonderful in this pattern!!!


Thank you and thanks for adding the link for me. Thanks, too to Miss Pam and Miss Melba.

Can't wait to get started on that one...in March.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, love your yarn choices. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Thanks, Pam and Melanie, for your comments on the brioche and photos.  The brioche is one of those things that after you learn it, you wonder why it took you so long.


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You have some lovely colours there, Babalou.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue and Lurker2.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your brioche is !looking fine. The stream is so pretty and I have never seen that type of woodpecker before. Wonderful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, such gorgeous yarn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am sorry you had to rip but glad you are back on track now!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Sue,Toni and Tanya-re: brioche and photos. Yes, Toni, I can tell already it is going to be wonderfully warm. The yarn is 50% wool and 50% alpaca. Tanya, Gary picked the colors. They are Gryffendor colors. 

My lands, Tanya, how did you ever manage to get him out of your house? I like getting him on a photo, but I would NOT like trying to get him out of my house. We had a squirrel in our other house once and we opened all the doors, then the cat and I chased him around until he went out of one of the doors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma.  I am pleased with the brioche. If you get the first two stitches of a row right, you know what to do for the whole row. I am getting pretty close to having the whole pattern memorized. I would like to try some of the pattern brioche-with a variegated and solid colorway. Just a cowl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma.  I am pleased with the brioche. If you get the first two stitches of a row right, you know what to do for the whole row. I am getting pretty close to having the whole pattern memorized. I would like to try some of the pattern brioche-with a variegated and solid colorway. Just a cowl.


Well done. That is brilliant!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Sue,Toni and Tanya-re: brioche and photos. Yes, Toni, I can tell already it is going to be wonderfully warm. The yarn is 50% wool and 50% alpaca. Tanya, Gary picked the colors. They are Gryffendor colors.
> 
> My lands, Tanya, how did you ever manage to get him out of your house? I like getting him on a photo, but I would NOT like trying to get him out of my house. We had a squirrel in our other house once and we opened all the doors, then the cat and I chased him around until he went out of one of the doors.


Your yarn sounds wonderful. I know how you like alpaca and cashmere--me, too. What brand yarn and wt are you using?

I guess my experience with a parakeet when a child helps me feel comfortable going after birds, of which several different kinds have entered my house. I tend to let them exhaust themselves and wait till they settle down a bit and then try to sneak up on them and firmly grab them. Sometimes I can open all the windows and hope they will find their way out. Crazy creatures, they come in the door but can never find their way back. It is actually fun to watch them land on my plants and settle down.

The one time a squirrel came down the chimney it was a real problem to get him out. That time I called a wild life rescuer who brought over a hav-a-heart trap which we put in the wood stove with peanut butter. Needless to say could not do a fire that nite. Released it in the morning outside. Another time one got in upstairs and it made dinner for one of my cats. All that I found was a tail piece when cleaning which told me what happened.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Fermented veggies are like pickles--sour, so you may not like them. You can ferment almost any veggies. Not sure about the thyroid and whether the fermented version would have a different impact. Would have to do a bit of research on that. I did a great green bean & carrot ferment last year. Always like to add my garlic to them, too. It is turning into a great way to preserve my garden produce when I have no place to store it.


It does sound like a good preserving technique but I haven't found a pickle I like yet. I don't even like vinegar on fish and chips(not that I eat much fried food anymore).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, so glad you saved your yarn. Your balls look so neat.


Lovely brioche - nice warm colours and looks really cushy. Beautiful ice lace and well done with the woodpecker.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My friend and I went to Island Yarns today. The shop owner was tremendously helpful in selecting colors and spent close to an hour helping me with color options. I needed four complimentary colors with one that would make the shawl "pop". I was trying to find colors for Eden Prairie by Namcy Whitman on Ravelry. I think it was a free selection posted by one of you kind ladies during one of the LP sessions. It has a Frank Lloyd Wright look to it. I'd send a link to the pattern but haven't mastered that on the iPad yet. 😳
> 
> Our husbands said that shop is in kind of an out of the way place, and I told them real knitters find yarn, it doesn't need to pop out at you 😅 She had really beautiful yarn and also taught weaving classes at her shop.
> 
> The colors I selected are in the picture below.


Lovely colours and how nice to find a really helpful owner.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely yarn choice Babalou.
> 
> Caryn, sounds like one of those 'Doh!' moments I have had. re: the missed update
> 
> ...


Blocking will help even more with the purl stitch, Melanie. I hope we get to see your costume.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pretty colors, Babalou! You are so right - real knitters find yarn!  It sounds like you found a really nice place.
> 
> Here is the link to Eden Prairie: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eden-prairie
> 
> Those yarns are going to be wonderful in this pattern!!!


I really like the pattern. I have a couple of colour block shawls queued - just need the right yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you and thanks for adding the link for me. Thanks, too to Miss Pam and Miss Melba.
> 
> Can't wait to get started on that one...in March.


You will have so much fun with this one!  March is coming.  (You are welcome.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Blocking will help even more with the purl stitch, Melanie. I hope we get to see your costume.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It does sound like a good preserving technique but I haven't found a pickle I like yet. I don't even like vinegar on fish and chips(not that I eat much fried food anymore).


I don't use vinegar to ferment. Salt is what is added. You can also use a lacto starter which improves the probiotic content but I work with salt and water only as it does the trick for me. But it is a sour taste that results.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


Linda--that is exquisite! Love the braid detail around the neck and wrists. I would not add the neck rib unless you want to close the neck in for comfort. As is, the neck/wrist edges match and are in balance.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very lovely brioche work Bev. Glad you got it and all is going smoothly. The colors work really well together. 
Love your new pictures. My eye is attracted to the water that the lace is framing. Very subtle colors and I even see an every face in there when turned sideways. :wink: The bird is great also. 

What a wonderful choice of colors Babalou. That is going to be a gorgeous shawl. Nice you found a helpful yarn store person so far from home!

Melanie, I bet that stitch will not be noticed by anyone but you in the end. That belly dancing costume sounds like it will be beautiful. Would love to see when done. It seems that there is a belly dancing has a language all of its own. I will google to see what galabeya is. 
34


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


It is stunning as is, Linda!!! Like Tanya, I would only add the ribbing if you want it for warmth. It is beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been stalling getting my day going and found a couple of patterns on Ravelry that are free for a short time.

A brioche scarf with the code: GLEN http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glen-scarf

And a crescent shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/semi-formal

And a Gansey-style cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/northfarthing-cowl

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here are some more free patterns:

Use up your scrap stash mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-mittens

Use some more scrap stash Celtic headband
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/headband-celtic-knots

A Russian style crescent lace shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anjeli

A crochet shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sands-by-the-sea-shore

Too cute not to add
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-ugg-style-booties

Ok, I'm out of here.  Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


What a superb piece of knitting, Linda, you must be feeling pleased with this! I have forgotten, is it for yourself?
I tend to like the look of the neck finished with the cable- but ribbing would draw the neck in, was my first impression, but now I've looked it up in my book, I'm inclined to say that I am uncertain exactly what one is gaining with the ribbing. It probably is better without. JMO.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


Linda, this is gorgeous! You did this pretty fast. I remember when you bought the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are some more free patterns:
> 
> Use up your scrap stash mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-mittens
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni, I've added a couple to my library!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I am glad you were able to save the yarn.. it is very pretty yarn and I am sure you will do something really neat with it.. 

Elizabeth those are so cute!! I have a sock stretcher/blocker but it is only for the 'Key Chain' size  I also have the pattern.. I couldn't resist it when I bought it.. hmmmm about 4 years ago...LOL maybe 5 and it is still in the bag! I keep coming across it thinking one of these days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I have the Addi lace tips set that are metal and I really like the tips. I have been having trouble with getting the stitches to move smoothly over the join though. Maybe I just knit too tightly, especially with lace yarn. It really slows things down when I have to stop and push the yarn over the bump! I have a few Chiaogoo that are fixed and when I can, I prefer to use them.
> 
> Melanie, Sure hope you can get that pesky pearl stitch to do what you want without too much more trouble. I got stuck on row 49 of FG for awhile - just couldn't get the right count and kept counting and counting. Finally remembered there was an update that I hadn't looked at, duh. Sure enough that fixed it and I was able to finish clue 6 - yay!
> 
> ...


I am finding the join on my Addi Lace not as smooth as other needles.. but I love how my tension is much tighter with them.. I have not played with lace weight yarn yet... I should give it a try 

I have not knitted for him yet.. it feels too much like putting out fib's for new family members..LOL silly I know... what I should do is knit for charity and use him as a model then I will know some deserving babies will get new outfits!

My nephew was in Desert Storm and came home with a Korean wife... she would make Kimchee and bury it in the backyard! I suppose she still does.. but they are no longer married so I have lost touch with her..

I am not a fan of pickles either... and it is funny that you mention how hard it was to start some yogurt from store bought yogurt... I had a holistic dr who said to use only Fage yogurt. it may just be what we can get and why he suggested that brand... but I know live cultures are important and some are made with them but then they are no longer live cultures once we get to them... I would love to make my own!!

I use to always wind my balls with a center pull.. but when I tried last weekend I totally forgot how..LOL I have a nostenpin that I use it works great (its not a real one.. just a spindle that looks like one) I have also gotten spoiled by my ball winder.. mine works really well... some do not.. and Tanya I am sorry your's isn't working out for you..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Aargh! Sue, sorry you had to tink.

Wonderful cable work Linda, they really pop! I would not do the ribbing, just have the recipient wear a turtle-neck 

Thanks for filling in with the patterns while Jane is in Ottowa Toni.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I love the brioche!!! it is looking great! 

Babalou those yarns are beautiful! so happy you were able to get some... 

Sue I was planning on 3 rows a day too... but it hasn't happened completly anyway.. I have 11 repeats so far.. I was thinking that it gave us 2 extras per set... because of how row 10 starts and finishes.. but it doesn't... so I have about 4 more days if I keep to my schedual.. I don't see me getting them done today unless I can sneak out of work early... Wednesdays are my only day I can leave early with no problem... unless like the last few weeks we have piles of work to do..LOL this time of year is very quiet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am finding the join on my Addi Lace not as smooth as other needles.. but I love how my tension is much tighter with them.. I have not played with lace weight yarn yet... I should give it a try
> 
> I have not knitted for him yet.. it feels too much like putting out fib's for new family members..LOL silly I know... what I should do is knit for charity and use him as a model then I will know some deserving babies will get new outfits!
> 
> ...


I always made yogurt when the kids were babies--every week along with ww bread. Used store bought yogurt for a starter and never had a problem. Life & food have changed a bunch since then and even with yogurts listing live cultures, I am not sure they are given my recent 4 failures this past year. May have to break down and buy some starter which is lot more than a cup of yogurt. The goat yogurt I love is not available any more it seems as the woman who makes it is not selling locally now.

The ball winder was just a momentary frustration; I have gone back to my hand winding and have no issue with doing it that way. One way or the other I needed to hold the yarn and turn something to make the ball.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--some nice patterns but the Glen Scarf is spectacular and is a motivator. thanx.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I meant to mention your woodpecker pic.. I love it!! we have some around here.. but since I don't have trees in my yard I don't see them anymore!

Melanie I am afraid my material stash is bigger than my yarn stash too... I just need to get it out and make something  
My attempt at a top a few years back was a disaster.. it is too big  and the patterns are so complicated.. it isn't necessary for them to do that but for some reason it was.. I will simplify it and make more tops... in a smaller size 

Have a great day everyone.. I am sure I missed someone.. I need some hot coffee and a hand or two of solitaire  then off to work!! see ya all later..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


I knew I would miss someone.. this turned out really nice Linda... great job!! and I think if it fits around the neck nicely I'd leave it as is..  great color too


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


Linda -- this is gorgeous, just wonderful. I can't see where it needs ribbing, but it probably would pull the neck in tighter, but it is just great the way it is. Congrats.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie I am afraid my material stash is bigger than my yarn stash too... I just need to get it out and make something
> My attempt at a top a few years back was a disaster.. it is too big  and the patterns are so complicated.. it isn't necessary for them to do that but for some reason it was.. I will simplify it and make more tops... in a smaller size
> 
> Have a great day everyone.. I am sure I missed someone.. I need some hot coffee and a hand or two of solitaire  then off to work!! see ya all later..


Lol, if the pattern is too simple I get bored. But as I tend to make fitted items that does not happen all that often. Too big is easier to fix than too small  Stay away from most Vogue and all Marfy patterns and most anything from earlier than 1960, much more complicated patterns. Marfy does not come with instructions, you are expected to know what to do with all the pieces, lol. Vogue does have some lines that are easy to sew and will be noted as such.

My DH calls my solitaire playing 'quality time', as in we (DH and I) are spending quality time together - me on my PC and he on his, lol! Enjoy


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


great color!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


That is looking nice and warm, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie and Toni! It is a lovely soft and warm yarn, and the colour goes very well with my denim blues, of which I have quite a few!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Sue,Toni and Tanya-re: brioche and photos. Yes, Toni, I can tell already it is going to be wonderfully warm. The yarn is 50% wool and 50% alpaca. Tanya, Gary picked the colors. They are Gryffendor colors. .


Our yarn store offered a class in brioche and my friend and I took it. It was a bit tricky to get your head around it but the result and your's are so pretty. In the end, we decided it was too warm a knit for where we live.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, such gorgeous yarn :thumbup:


Thank you! I was happy to find a mix I thought I would like.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Lovely colours and how nice to find a really helpful owner.


She really was great. We were the only two in the shop and she came up with all kinds of color combinations. Nice to experience that.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Linda--that is exquisite! Love the braid detail around the neck and wrists. I would not add the neck rib unless you want to close the neck in for comfort. As is, the neck/wrist edges match and are in balance.


Couldn't agree more, that sweater is perfect as is. Love the cable around the neckline.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie and Toni! It is a lovely soft and warm yarn, and the colour goes very well with my denim blues, of which I have quite a few!


It is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


Will blocking reduce some of the curl? In any case, I like the reverse side and it would look good worn that way.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am not a fan of pickles either... and it is funny that you mention how hard it was to start some yogurt from store bought yogurt... I had a holistic dr who said to use only Fage yogurt. it may just be what we can get and why he suggested that brand... but I know live cultures are important and some are made with them but then they are no longer live cultures once we get to them... I would love to make my own!!.


I made yogurt using Fage and it tasted just like Fage. I got a fairly inexpensive yogurt maker that has a solid mesh draining part that you put the yogurt in after curing. It strains some of the whey out to make the consistency more like green yogurt. I didn't use any cultures other than that. Was really pleased with the result. We can get a giant tub of Fage at Costco ridiculously cheap. Hardly worth it to make your own other than knowing you are using milk free of pesticides. I originally got the yogurt maker to try to make coconut milk yogurt but haven't been too successful with that. The kind made by Silk just isn't that good to me, it has an "off" taste.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I made yogurt using Fage and it tasted just like Fage. I got a fairly inexpensive yogurt maker that has a solid mesh draining part that you put the yogurt in after curing. It strains some of the whey out to make the consistency more like green yogurt. I didn't use any cultures other than that. Was really pleased with the result. We can get a giant tub of Fage at Costco ridiculously cheap. Hardly worth it to make your own other than knowing you are using milk free of pesticides. I originally got the yogurt maker to try to make coconut milk yogurt but haven't been too successful with that. The kind made by Silk just isn't that good to me, it has an "off" taste.


I always buy organic yogurt and the cultures are listed as live, meaning they should make a new batch of yogurt. Have even bought a candy thermometer to monitor the temp of the milk. It used to be so easy to do. Cannot figure out what is now happening with my technique and I have consulted with some people who make their living doing this. Making my own yogurt interests me as i can then use raw, unpasteurized milk which the farm around the corner sells.

As for coconut yogurt, just saw a recipe for it in Cultures for Health online. They are a very good resource for cultures of all sorts and information on using them. Have used their online Chat feature several times and they are very good; you can email your conversation with them to yourself to remember the information discussed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie and Toni! It is a lovely soft and warm yarn, and the colour goes very well with my denim blues, of which I have quite a few!


What would we do without our denim blues? :?

It/they are my favorite color/s.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Will blocking reduce some of the curl? In any case, I like the reverse side and it would look good worn that way.


I am inclined just to let it curl, Belle- that way it doesn't show the mistakes that crept in as I got further along!

The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.
Can't get any more help from the Ministry- so Ringo and I are out on our own- the only suggestion the lady could come up with was 'get a boarder' but with my experience last year of the young Indian girl- I am not going to be rushed into that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What would we do without our denim blues? :?
> 
> It/they are my favorite color/s.


And Denim is such a sturdy fabric! I like how it washes and washes and fades!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always buy organic yogurt and the cultures are listed as live, meaning they should make a new batch of yogurt. Have even bought a candy thermometer to monitor the temp of the milk. It used to be so easy to do. Cannot figure out what is now happening with my technique and I have consulted with some people who make their living doing this. Making my own yogurt interests me as i can then use raw, unpasteurized milk which the farm around the corner sells.
> 
> As for coconut yogurt, just saw a recipe for it in Cultures for Health online. They are a very good resource for cultures of all sorts and information on using them. Have used their online Chat feature several times and they are very good; you can email your conversation with them to yourself to remember the information discussed.


I got a candy thermometer too and find it helps with monitoring the milk temp. Thanks for the tip with Cultures for Health. I'll check that out. I switched to using mostly canned organic coconut milk and like to make it for my drinking milk because I only add filtered water, with no other additives. I think it is cheaper that way, too. I add 4 cups of water to a can of milk and have my milk for smoothies for a week. No raw milk around me that I know of. My friend said, you could probably get milk from grass fed beef around Albuquerque. Smart alec that I am, I said the problem with that in New Mexico is that you don't have grass. Not true, but I couldn't resist the quip.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined just to let it curl, Belle- that way it doesn't show the mistakes that crept in as I got further along!
> 
> The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.
> Can't get any more help from the Ministry- so Ringo and I are out on our own- the only suggestion the lady could come up with was 'get a boarder' but with my experience last year of the young Indian girl- I am not going to be rushed into that one.


I like both sides which I think is okay, since you often see both sides when wearing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I got a candy thermometer too and find it helps with monitoring the milk temp. Thanks for the tip with Cultures for Health. I'll check that out. I switched to using mostly canned organic coconut milk and like to make it for my drinking milk because I only add filtered water, with no other additives. I think it is cheaper that way, too. I add 4 cups of water to a can of milk and have my milk for smoothies for a week. No raw milk around me that I know of. My friend said, you could probably get milk from grass fed beef around Albuquerque. Smart alec that I am, I said the problem with that in New Mexico is that you don't have grass. Not true, but I couldn't resist the quip.


Cute. FYI, there are efforts to prevent/stop bans of selling raw milk cross state lines. I support all of them.

My issue with canned coconut milk is the cans. Even the ones that say no BPA are highly suspect because they may be using BPI which is even more toxic. If I wasn't so lazy I would make my own coconut milk from scratch but I doubt that will happen. I have been keeping my eye open for a less toxic container.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks beautiful as it is, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Every now and then people ask about blocking mats and where to find them. I was at Costco this morning and found some of the flooring on sale for just $10.99 for 8 mats. I already have two sets, but they only came in sets of 4 for about twice the cost. My DH wanted me to buy two sets, but I stuck at just the one, as I don't really need any more, although some of the interlocking pieces have broken, but I thought it was a really good deal, and I certainly do use them.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I like both sides which I think is okay, since you often see both sides when wearing.


Thanks, Belle!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


Linda, it's wonderful and I like the neckline the way you've done it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Denim is such a sturdy fabric! I like how it washes and washes and fades!


And gets richer and richer in color, maybe richer isn't the right word, but I sure like what it does. 

Your DD's traveling vine scarf is very pretty, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


It looks lovely, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined just to let it curl, Belle- that way it doesn't show the mistakes that crept in as I got further along!
> 
> The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.
> Can't get any more help from the Ministry- so Ringo and I are out on our own- the only suggestion the lady could come up with was 'get a boarder' but with my experience last year of the young Indian girl- I am not going to be rushed into that one.


Julie - that's beautiful. Sorry to help the Ministry isn't going to help you out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Every now and then people ask about blocking mats and where to find them. I was at Costco this morning and found some of the flooring on sale for just $10.99 for 8 mats. I already have two sets, but they only came in sets of 4 for about twice the cost. My DH wanted me to buy two sets, but I stuck at just the one, as I don't really need any more, although some of the interlocking pieces have broken, but I thought it was a really good deal, and I certainly do use them.
> 
> Sue


That is a good deal, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Every now and then people ask about blocking mats and where to find them. I was at Costco this morning and found some of the flooring on sale for just $10.99 for 8 mats. I already have two sets, but they only came in sets of 4 for about twice the cost. My DH wanted me to buy two sets, but I stuck at just the one, as I don't really need any more, although some of the interlocking pieces have broken, but I thought it was a really good deal, and I certainly do use them.
> 
> Sue


They do look like a good buy. Are they a harder rubber than the interlocking tiles they sell for kids to play on?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure. They are basically the same as the ones I have been using for the last four years. My DH had some of the children's ones and I think they seemed the same.

Sue


tamarque said:


> They do look like a good buy. Are they a harder rubber than the interlocking tiles they sell for kids to play on?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Elizabeth..the ear rings are very novel .I don't have my ears pierced either .Was on the verge once but chickened out .
Tricia. The untangled yarn is pretty.
Babalou ...lovely yarns .
Bev..you did well with the Brioche and exquisite photos .
Julie ..the cowl looks very good and the scarf is so pretty .Sorry about your interview not going so well.
Had visitors for lunch .Was very pleasant but tiring.Now expecting GS to stay a few days .
My dear little puppy .....grrrrrr managed to get the bag with FG in and before I got to him had broken one of my needles .I thought it was all well away and tidy (not like me at all ) but there we are .I need to check but think it is the same size that he broke before so hopefully now have a pair instead of a trio .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ...your aran is superb .Why did I think it was something you were making for one of the boys ? You could try wearing it as is and perhaps put a fine scarf on if you need it higher then decide about a few rows of ribbing after a few test wears .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Not sure. They are basically the same as the ones I have been using for the last four years. My DH had some of the children's ones and I think they seemed the same.
> 
> Sue


thanx. was wondering if they were harder to push the pins into.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And gets richer and richer in color, maybe richer isn't the right word, but I sure like what it does.
> 
> Your DD's traveling vine scarf is very pretty, Julie!


It does it well, doesn't it!

Thanks Toni!
I am rather glad to have got that little WIP out of the way! Took an absolute age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie - that's beautiful. Sorry to help the Ministry isn't going to help you out.


Thank you Pam!
As with all governmental depts, they are bound by their red tape! I must ring Nasir again- a little bit early Shakila will be driving Mujib their youngest to school, right now, or more accurately probably fighting the traffic on her way home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth..the ear rings are very novel .I don't have my ears pierced either .Was on the verge once but chickened out .
> Tricia. The untangled yarn is pretty.
> Babalou ...lovely yarns .
> Bev..you did well with the Brioche and exquisite photos .
> ...


Thanks Ann.
I am sorry to hear of Hector's exploit into the FG, rather expensive potentially- hoping you do have a pair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ...your aran is superb .Why did I think it was something you were making for one of the boys ? You could try wearing it as is and perhaps put a fine scarf on if you need it higher then decide about a few rows of ribbing after a few test wears .


There is one on Ravelry that has been knitted with the ribbing but it has been folded under, I think that looks better than it does in Starmore's original.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma.  I am pleased with the brioche. If you get the first two stitches of a row right, you know what to do for the whole row. I am getting pretty close to having the whole pattern memorized. I would like to try some of the pattern brioche-with a variegated and solid colorway. Just a cowl.


The first search I did for brioche was all pastry. I was beginning to think I did something wrong until I typed brioche knit. There are some beautiful designs/patterns.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't like the very hot Kimchee. I buy the milder version and am happy to eat it every now and then. 
I made yogurt also many years ago when my daughter was a baby and had the special machine to keep it at the correct temperature, but now I have been buying it. I buy a plain, organic one from the lhfs. It is unhomogenized, but not raw milk. It was rated as one of the healthier yogurts on some list from Mercola. I haven't tried to make new yogurt from it.

Linda the sweater is stunning and such perfect workmanship. I am with the others and like the collar just as it is. 

Thanks Toni for all the patterns. I too added a few more to my library. 

Julie, that is a nice pattern for a cowl. I like the puffy stitch and the texture of it on the reverse side. Your scarf for Bronwen is very delicate and soft looking, such a pretty stitch. That is too bad that the ministry didn't do anything to help you. 

That is a good deal on those mats Sue. I don't belong to Costco though. I do need more mats. Guess I should check out the places that sell those flooring ones. 

Ann, sorry that Hector got into the knitting bag and broke a needle. He sure is a little mischievous fellow. Hope you do at least get a pair from the ones not broken.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for double post. computer doing kookoo things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I don't like the very hot Kimchee. I buy the milder version and am happy to eat it every now and then.
> I made yogurt also many years ago when my daughter was a baby and had the special machine to keep it at the correct temperature, but now I have been buying it. I buy a plain, organic one from the lhfs. It is unhomogenized, but not raw milk. It was rated as one of the healthier yogurts on some list from Mercola. I haven't tried to make new yogurt from it.
> 
> I think it was Cornucopia that did the rating of commercial yogurts. Mercola probably ran this on his newsletter. I tend to buy Seven Stars or Maple Hill Creamery. Unfortunately neither is raw milk but both are good. I like the full fat versions and think them healthier with the butterfat. If you make yogurt again from commercial yogurt i would love to know if it works for you as my problem with making it is a mystery to me.
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the very hot Kimchee. I buy the milder version and am happy to eat it every now and then.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, that is the one I saw and I get 7 Stars. My gs goes to Hawthorne Valley school and they have a biodynamic farm. Their yogurt is wonderful and they make a product called Quark that is like Greek yogurt, but even creamier. Can't get any of that here though.


I have heard of Hawthorne Valley and it may get sold around here. If I don't buy it, it most likely is too expensive for my budget. Another reason for me to get it together and make my own. Raw milk around the corner, so to speak, at $5/half gallon and a good starter would be the perfect way to go.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ann.
> I am sorry to hear of Hector's exploit into the FG, rather expensive potentially- hoping you do have a pair!


Ditto from me, Ann.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> My dear little puppy .....grrrrrr managed to get the bag with FG in and before I got to him had broken one of my needles .I thought it was all well away and tidy (not like me at all ) but there we are .I need to check but think it is the same size that he broke before so hopefully now have a pair instead of a trio .


Was the grrrr from you or Hector?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I don't like the very hot Kimchee. I buy the milder version and am happy to eat it every now and then.
> I made yogurt also many years ago when my daughter was a baby and had the special machine to keep it at the correct temperature, but now I have been buying it. I buy a plain, organic one from the lhfs. It is unhomogenized, but not raw milk. It was rated as one of the healthier yogurts on some list from Mercola. I haven't tried to make new yogurt from it.
> 
> Linda the sweater is stunning and such perfect workmanship. I am with the others and like the collar just as it is.
> ...


We can get a mix of milk powder and yoghurt cultures, which you mix up, and put in a specially designed thermos flask with boiling water, and 8 to 9 hours later you have yoghurt- I always buy the full cream Greek one. It is just so much easier than fiddling around scalding the milk and cooling it to the right temperature but when my girls were growing we had quite a production line- with blankets around my largest kitchen pot, keeping the water at the right temperature. 
I am quite happy with the reverse side, Caryn! 
Just hoping Bronwen will like her scarf- she did not sound very enthusiastic!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I have never had a problem with them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> thanx. was wondering if they were harder to push the pins into.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Was the grrrr from you or Hector?


LOL!!! I saw a "Hector" as I watched a little of the Westminster Kennel Club show. He sure was a cutie! I hope you are able to rescue your FG and have a pair of needles, Ann.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am sorry the ministry were not helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am sorry the ministry were not helpful.


I was not very hopeful that they could help, Norma- but legally I am pretty safe because the name on the invoices/statements is the owner, not me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--that is exquisite! Love the braid detail around the neck and wrists. I would not add the neck rib unless you want to close the neck in for comfort. As is, the neck/wrist edges match and are in balance.


Thanks, Tanya. I was leaning that way. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is stunning as is, Linda!!! Like Tanya, I would only add the ribbing if you want it for warmth. It is beautiful!!!


Thank you , Toni. I'm thinking that leaving the neck as is would give me the option of adding a cowl or scarf.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Here are some more free patterns:
> 
> Use up your scrap stash mittens http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-mittens
> 
> ...


A lovely selection of patterns, Toni. I've saved several.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a superb piece of knitting, Linda, you must be feeling pleased with this! I have forgotten, is it for yourself?
> I tend to like the look of the neck finished with the cable- but ribbing would draw the neck in, was my first impression, but now I've looked it up in my book, I'm inclined to say that I am uncertain exactly what one is gaining with the ribbing. It probably is better without. JMO.


Thank you, Julie. I have decided to leave the neck as it is. A few of you seem to think so too. I really enjoyed knitting this - but you know that feeling don't you?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Elizabeth.
I think I started in October but worked on it in fits and starts. I loved knitting it - all those intricate cables, very absorbing.



dogyarns said:


> Linda, this is gorgeous! You did this pretty fast. I remember when you bought the yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Page 41-42. I don't know if, or when, I'll get to most of them...TLL and jscaplen...HMMMM!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth.
> I think I started in October but worked on it in fits and starts. I loved knitting it - all those intricate cables, very absorbing.


It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Aargh! Sue, sorry you had to tink.
> 
> Wonderful cable work Linda, they really pop! I would not do the ribbing, just have the recipient wear a turtle-neck
> 
> Thanks for filling in with the patterns while Jane is in Ottowa Toni.


Thanks, Melanie. Quite a few of us in agreement. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I knew I would miss someone.. this turned out really nice Linda... great job!! and I think if it fits around the neck nicely I'd leave it as is..  great color too


 :thumbup: Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- this is gorgeous, just wonderful. I can't see where it needs ribbing, but it probably would pull the neck in tighter, but it is just great the way it is. Congrats.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have finished the cowl that I've been working on in the simple leaf design that I also knitted the Shrug I did recently, will almost certainly use it 'inside out'!


It looks really pretty, Julie. I like it inside out.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fantastic!!!


 :thumbup: Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Couldn't agree more, that sweater is perfect as is. Love the cable around the neckline.


Thank you, Babalou.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Your yarn sounds wonderful. I know how you like alpaca and cashmere--me, too. What brand yarn and wt are you using?


I am using Valley Yarns Stockbridge worsted weight. It's going to be so warm.  I got it on Webs on sale for about $5 a skein. I had to buy 4. Still not bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. I have decided to leave the neck as it is. A few of you seem to think so too. I really enjoyed knitting this - but you know that feeling don't you?


It is really good to have that sort of a challenge! I was not awfully impressed with the ribbing sitting up and floppy! (As in the foto in Starmore's book)


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined just to let it curl, Belle- that way it doesn't show the mistakes that crept in as I got further along!
> 
> The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.
> Can't get any more help from the Ministry- so Ringo and I are out on our own- the only suggestion the lady could come up with was 'get a boarder' but with my experience last year of the young Indian girl- I am not going to be rushed into that one.


I love that dreamy aqua colour- always supposing the colour is true of course.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks really pretty, Julie. I like it inside out.


Thanks Linda- I am tending to feel that is how I will leave it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love that dreamy aqua colour- always supposing the colour is true of course.


It is pretty much what I would call a powder blue- wretched monitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks beautiful as it is, Linda.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. It is staying as is. You have all helped convince me though I was leaning towards that anyway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Linda, it's wonderful and I like the neckline the way you've done it.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Pam. everyone agrees, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ...your aran is superb .Why did I think it was something you were making for one of the boys ? You could try wearing it as is and perhaps put a fine scarf on if you need it higher then decide about a few rows of ribbing after a few test wears .


Thank you, Ann. I think the light scarf or cowl will work well - possibly Toni's Forest Paths cowl will work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am using Valley Yarns Stockbridge worsted weight. It's going to be so warm.  I got it on Webs on sale for about $5 a skein. I had to buy 4. Still not bad.


Love WEBS--such great yarns and great prices. Will have to look at that Stockbridge. Wonder if I have any in my stash as I super indulged a couple of years ago and bought out half their store (LOL) and did buy a bunch of Valley Yarns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda, for your comment on the brioche and the photos.  Oh, that scarf is nice and cushy. I love working it.

Also, Linda, love your aran. Lovely color and some great stitching. 

Thanks, Caryn, for you lovely comment on the brioche and photos.  I am having so much fun doing the brioche and of course, taking the pictures. 

Thanks, Toni, for the brioche glen scarf. I save it to my library. Would like to make a cowl with that pattern. Will have to see how it will work.  Are you stepping in for Jane while she is gone??? Heaven forbid if we did not save a pattern or two every day. 

Tnanks, Roni, on the brioche. 

p 38


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one on Ravelry that has been knitted with the ribbing but it has been folded under, I think that looks better than it does in Starmore's original.


I think the original would look better on a younger person. I've seen the one with the folded ribbing and it is an option but I'll leave it for a while and see how it feels after a few wearings.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Ann. I think the light scarf or cowl will work well - possibly Toni's Forest Paths cowl will work.


Or, forget who suggested it, a turtle neck so the braided neckline will not be lost. I love my thin silk turtlenecks and they look so good under low neck sweaters.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The first search I did for brioche was all pastry. I was beginning to think I did something wrong until I typed brioche knit. There are some beautiful designs/patterns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda the sweater is stunning and such perfect workmanship. I am with the others and like the collar just as it is.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good to have that sort of a challenge! I was not awfully impressed with the ribbing sitting up and floppy! (As in the foto in Starmore's book)


I feel that my chin would tuck into it every time I looked down and that would be really irritating. And yes, a challenge is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think the original would look better on a younger person. I've seen the one with the folded ribbing and it is an option but I'll leave it for a while and see how it feels after a few wearings.


 :thumbup: possibly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is pretty much what I would call a powder blue- wretched monitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I love powder blue too, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I feel that my chin would tuck into it every time I looked down and that would be really irritating. And yes, a challenge is good.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda, for your comment on the brioche and the photos.  Oh, that scarf is nice and cushy. I love working it.
> 
> Also, Linda, love your aran. Lovely color and some great stitching.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev. Toni is making sure Jane is not missed too much, I think - at least in the recommendation department.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Or, forget who suggested it, a turtle neck so the braided neckline will not be lost. I love my thin silk turtlenecks and they look so good under low neck sweaters.


I agree that turtle necks look good and silk sounds really luxurious but I don't like anything to fit too closely to my neck. I think it will have to be a light scarf or cowl. A little bit of lace froth might make a good contrast to the cables.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree that turtle necks look good and silk sounds really luxurious but I don't like anything to fit too closely to my neck. I think it will have to be a light scarf or cowl. A little bit of lace froth might make a good contrast to the cables.


My silks are very loose as i buy extra big sizes. I, too, don't like things tight on my neck. These silks are so soft and feel like there is nothing there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't made it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't make it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


Sounds like great fun. Your baking looks exceptional.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*linda09 wrote:
Thank you, Ann. I think the light scarf or cowl will work well - possibly Toni's Forest Paths cowl will work.*

I am honored. Thank you, Linda!!!

*eshlemania wrote:
.....Thanks, Toni, for the brioche glen scarf. I save it to my library. Would like to make a cowl with that pattern. Will have to see how it will work. Are you stepping in for Jane while she is gone??? Heaven forbid if we did not save a pattern or two every day. *

I thought of you and a cowl when I saw that pattern.

I could never take Jane's place! I'm just going through withdrawals from new patterns. There is no way I would EVER be able to make everything that catches my eye, but it sure is fun to look.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't made it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


It is beautiful! No wonder everyone wants to come to your house!  That was very wise of you send the leftovers with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like great fun. Your baking looks exceptional.


Ditto from me, Belle! Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, that scarf for Bronwyn looks so light and airy. Love the color. Beautiful pattern. Sorry to hear you will get no help from the Ministry. That will make things quite tight for you, I'm sure. 

Tanya, thanks for the Cultures for Health. I found and bookmarked the site for future perusal.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, your afternoon sounds quite lovely. And that cake looks so scrumptious!! Heavenly. Will we get to see some pictures of your Mom's crochet??


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Belle, your afternoon sounds quite lovely. And that cake looks so scrumptious!! Heavenly. Will we get to see some pictures of your Mom's crochet??


Since I didn't know what was in the box until this afternoon, I haven't figured out yet how to display it, but I would like to get a photographic records of it. Likewise, my Mom was an extraordinary hand-quilter. I have 12-15 of her full-sized quilts which I plan on photographing this summer. Once I get these things recorded, then I need to disperse them since I'm the last in the line I need to find homes for all of this gorgeous handwork. And then at some point, I need to tackle her stash of cotton quilting fabric -- believe me when I say there is a lot of it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


Well done, Sue! Looking forward to seeing it blocked.  Still working on mine. Finally getting a chance to sit down and get some knitting done.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I think the raid, er visit, to Jane's will definitely require a detour to Belle's. Third Wednesdays?

Lovely stitchwork Sue. This is going to look wonderful with blocking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lol, if the pattern is too simple I get bored. But as I tend to make fitted items that does not happen all that often. Too big is easier to fix than too small  Stay away from most Vogue and all Marfy patterns and most anything from earlier than 1960, much more complicated patterns. Marfy does not come with instructions, you are expected to know what to do with all the pieces, lol. Vogue does have some lines that are easy to sew and will be noted as such.
> 
> My DH calls my solitaire playing 'quality time', as in we (DH and I) are spending quality time together - me on my PC and he on his, lol! Enjoy


The pattern was a new one.. I do think it was a Simplicity but the instructions were very vague and I was left to figure out what they were talking about.. I guess with everything there are some designers that are better than others... It will be easy to modify and make useful I am just waiting for warmer weather


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am inclined just to let it curl, Belle- that way it doesn't show the mistakes that crept in as I got further along!
> 
> The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.
> Can't get any more help from the Ministry- so Ringo and I are out on our own- the only suggestion the lady could come up with was 'get a boarder' but with my experience last year of the young Indian girl- I am not going to be rushed into that one.


That turned our very pretty!! I love the color too.. part of the yarn that I am using has this pretty mint green in it... almost a seafoam color 

I hope your saying that you are out on your own doesn't mean you loose your place! Maybe you can find a border that is better suited to you... I pray you find a solution


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Every now and then people ask about blocking mats and where to find them. I was at Costco this morning and found some of the flooring on sale for just $10.99 for 8 mats. I already have two sets, but they only came in sets of 4 for about twice the cost. My DH wanted me to buy two sets, but I stuck at just the one, as I don't really need any more, although some of the interlocking pieces have broken, but I thought it was a really good deal, and I certainly do use them.
> 
> Sue


Very nice Sue!! sometimes I wish I had gotten another set.. although I paid twice this much.. I got 8 I think in my set..

Julie I meant to mention that I like your cowl very much.. I agree it will go great with denim


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was not very hopeful that they could help, Norma- but legally I am pretty safe because the name on the invoices/statements is the owner, not me.


This could be a blessing in disguise Julie.. certainly they would of let the owner know if the bill hadn't been paid in such a long time.. maybe the owner can make it right with the water company and you could find a way to repay it slowly.. I wish you all the best with this...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that scarf for Bronwyn looks so light and airy. Love the color. Beautiful pattern. Sorry to hear you will get no help from the Ministry. That will make things quite tight for you, I'm sure.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the Cultures for Health. I found and bookmarked the site for future perusal.


My pleasure


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


That is a beautiful shawl and a blocking challenge.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that looks so yummy!! you did a beautiful job decorating it.. I also would love to see your Mom's crochet outfits from the 70's.. My Mom also did a lot of crochet in those days.. along with sewing. She was more into sewing garments than quilts. I had to teach myself to sew quilts  along with most of the ladies in Mitchell..  very close knit community 

Sue that is so pretty!! It looks very complicated... and I know those picot's will take you most of the day to get blocked out.. but your shawls are always so nicely done.. it will be a stunner !!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got my sock yarn today !!! YAY that was fast.. I'll take a picture of it tomorrow.. I do like the color a lot! 
It will go perfect for the 'Earl Grey' socks.. 

It is taking me longer and longer to get a repeat of 3 rows done on the Butterfly shawl.. I need to finish up the last half of the last row for tonight!! I am also getting complacent with it and finding myself making mistakes.. so I am looking over each section to make sure it is right before going to the next one.. I do love this pattern though and it is looking really nice in the yarn I chose...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think the raid, er visit, to Jane's will definitely require a detour to Belle's. Third Wednesdays?


I certainly think so! 



> Lovely stitchwork Sue. This is going to look wonderful with blocking.


I'm sure you will figure out how to block all of those picots and it will be stunning!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I got my sock yarn today !!! YAY that was fast.. I'll take a picture of it tomorrow.. I do like the color a lot!
> It will go perfect for the 'Earl Grey' socks..
> 
> It is taking me longer and longer to get a repeat of 3 rows done on the Butterfly shawl.. I need to finish up the last half of the last row for tonight!! I am also getting complacent with it and finding myself making mistakes.. so I am looking over each section to make sure it is right before going to the next one.. I do love this pattern though and it is looking really nice in the yarn I chose...


Hang in there, Ronie! You must be getting really close to the end of that shawl.

Those socks are going to be great!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


I'll be interest in how you are going to do. I suppose with individual pins? Maybe you can use wires just above the picot motif to open the piece and then individually pin it. It will be a fair amount of work, but I suspect it will be well worth the effort. Anxious to see it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Belle ...tasty looking sweet. And how lovely to share the experience of looking at your moms' work .
Ronie ...look forward to seeing your new yarn .
Sue ..good luck blocking LS . Beautiful piece .
Melanie .......grrr was me being cross both with myself and H .
FG is now on a circular and well on the way .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that looks divine. The whole afternoon sounds right up my street!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


Lovely work. I can't wait to see how you block it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My silks are very loose as i buy extra big sizes. I, too, don't like things tight on my neck. These silks are so soft and feel like there is nothing there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't made it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


A lovely way to spend an afternoon. Can we all come to the next one please?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


It is going to be gorgeous, Sue. I seem to remember one of Dee's patterns with a picot edging and each picot needed pinning. :shock: But it was worth it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


It is looking really pretty, Ann.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think the raid, er visit, to Jane's will definitely require a detour to Belle's. Third Wednesdays?
> 
> Lovely stitchwork Sue. This is going to look wonderful with blocking.


Oh, I quite agree on the detour to Belle's. 

Sue, your LS is amazing. Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.

Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.

Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant, Ann. Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


Such good news and it sounds like an interesting job. Congrats to him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I got my sock yarn today !!! YAY that was fast.. I'll take a picture of it tomorrow.. I do like the color a lot!
> It will go perfect for the 'Earl Grey' socks..
> 
> It is taking me longer and longer to get a repeat of 3 rows done on the Butterfly shawl.. I need to finish up the last half of the last row for tonight!! I am also getting complacent with it and finding myself making mistakes.. so I am looking over each section to make sure it is right before going to the next one.. I do love this pattern though and it is looking really nice in the yarn I chose...


That is what happened to me, too. It was what motivated me to change color and yarn wt. I was getting so bored that it was becoming a major effort to pick it up and complete. If I am going to do something very repetitive I would prefer it to plain SS where I can just zone out and knit, practicing my knitting blind. These repetitive lace patterns require attention so cannot do as with SS. Had this happen, too, when working on that Moogly shawl crochet pattern last summer. Nice results, but once the pattern stitch is learned, they become trying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


Ann--FG coming out so well. Love the variegated green. So glad you rescued it from the demon dog.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so happy for your son. I can tell he is excited to begin. Some good challenges for him and opportunity to meet many interesting people. I can feel your pride, like a little puffed up robin :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


Beautiful, Ann! I am glad that Hector didn't do too much damage. Whew!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


Congratulations to your son, Bev!!! :thumbup:

Thanks for giving us the head's up about Julie's computer. Computer viruses are such a pain.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Free pattern offering for today:

From Sweater Babe, click on "buy now" comes up free, features Julie's favorite traveling vine pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/64-romantic-cable-and-lace-vest

Another beautiful baby blanket or lap throw:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/levis-baby-blanket

Free Pattern Thursday from Fiesta Yarns with code *LBS1621FB*:
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1802/la_boheme_shrug/

Have a great day!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cable Earflap Hat/Hat/Headband is not free, but free with purchase and is an unique pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kolmen-earflap-hat


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni. I grabbed the vest from Sweater Babe! 

THanks all for the congrats for my DS. Your little reference to a little puffed up Robin made me smile, Tanya. Yep, my chest puffed out a little bit more.  Linda, I think it will be very interesting for him. He's looking forward to getting started.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay Ronie! new yarn!

That looks lovely Ann, nice bead placement. Glad you were able to rescue it from Hector.

Congrats to your son Bev, sounds like he is looking forward to his new career. Really great news (pun intended).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ...wonderful news re DS .Sure he will do well now his feet are on the rungs .
Thank you Bev,Linda,Norma ,Melanie ,Toni and Tanya .I say he is the devil in a dogs' body Tanya so demon dog fits perfectly .
GS and I Took H for a walk in a nature reserve this morning but it was very dirty underfoot .It is one of those bright ,crisp days and quite pleasant to be out .
Thank you for passing on a message from Julie .She will be worried that she is going to have even more expense .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Cable Earflap Hat/Hat/Headband is not free, but free with purchase and is an unique pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kolmen-earflap-hat


What an interesting hat pattern. Too bad the yarn is so expensive but it sounds beautiful. I would try to reverse engineer the pattern if I wanted to make it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. I grabbed the vest from Sweater Babe!
> 
> THanks all for the congrats for my DS. Your little reference to a little puffed up Robin made me smile, Tanya. Yep, my chest puffed out a little bit more.  Linda, I think it will be very interesting for him. He's looking forward to getting started.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A lovely way to spend an afternoon. Can we all come to the next one please?


Yes, Yes, Yes. It is such a joy to spend an afternoon doing in person what happens among us here online -- encouragement of efforts, enjoyment of sharing, pleasure in each others company.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


Ann -- if this is the last clue, what comes next. Is it a repeat for the other half? Looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed.


Wonderful news about your son -- big sigh of relief!!!! Sorry to hear about Julie's computer -- that isn't good. Will look forward to hearing from her soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What an interesting hat pattern. Too bad the yarn is so expensive but it sounds beautiful. I would try to reverse engineer the pattern if I wanted to make it.


I was thinking along the same lines. It is a very nice hat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I was thinking along the same lines. It is a very nice hat.


I like the baby blanket, too, but the pattern is a mess both to find and to open. Finally opened a spread sheet format which will be a bit of a challenge to print out. It would have to be printed panel by panel and enlarged for readability. Someone had a nice idea but lacked adequate skills for writing them up me thinks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


That's looking good, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


Great news, Bev!! Congratulations to him!  Thanks for letting us know about Julie. Hope the computer is virus free soon.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


YAY Ann!!! I'm so happy you were able to save it!! was the needle a match to the last one?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


I'm so happy for him!!! a great job the first year he is married is quite a nice beginning to the rest of his life!  Plus it sounds like a great job 

Thanks for letting us 'worriers' know.. it is true we would of worried  I run 2 anti virus programs on my computer regularly and it seems they catch the bugs when I forget to turn off my computer at night... just boggles me because hubby only has his sleep over night and never turns his off.... my laptop will auto sleep when I put the lid down but they still get in  His is a Vista.. maybe the crooks aren't interested in a machine that old..LOL
Our 'Geek' said don't upgrade to Windows 10! they are just doing this to get information from us.. and millions of people have done it and have given all kinds of personal information over just for the free upgrade... truth is you shouldn't ever need to give over personal information for a computer... it is sounding like the "Great American Sting" to me...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is what happened to me, too. It was what motivated me to change color and yarn wt. I was getting so bored that it was becoming a major effort to pick it up and complete. If I am going to do something very repetitive I would prefer it to plain SS where I can just zone out and knit, practicing my knitting blind. These repetitive lace patterns require attention so cannot do as with SS. Had this happen, too, when working on that Moogly shawl crochet pattern last summer. Nice results, but once the pattern stitch is learned, they become trying.


Plus the fact that I had to put it down 3 times last night for various reason didn't help... I do love crocheting it... but I keep thinking about how you did the treble crochet towards the end and am thinking that might look nice LOL!! I am not going to get another 3 row repeat out of the yarn I have left so I will get the other yarn I have and use it up and then I'll be done.. I am pretty sure I have a partial skein in my stash  I have a full one too but I want to keep it full if at all possible.. that way I know how much I have for something else


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This has been a week of Everything-that-can-go-wrong" has. Fortunately the repairs so far have been not too bad. Just discovered the plug in for the Macbook completely fell apart. The good news was it was easy to reach Apple. They no longer sell parts for my computer but Amazon had a replacement piece for less than $5.00. There are still some inexpensive repairs in the world. Amazing. If I wanted to wait and wanted to order from China, the part would have been $.01 with free shipping. Unreal.

My water woes are still but I had to pay someone to open my pump for repriming as the nut was too rusted in for my bad shoulder to bully open. He charged me $100.00 to apply a wrench on a joint that had been soaking in a penetrating rust remover overnight! But he wanted $352.00 to prime the pump. I refused to pay that ridiculous fee and he knew it was ridiculous. The day is warm enough to stand running up and down to the basement with water from my neighbor. 

Next is to get the car oil change and engine check and pick up a new drop light so I can work in the basement and hopefully get water back today. 4 days without water really makes you feel like you are not part of the world around you.

Will be crocheting while at the auto mechanic. It will be such a pleasure to have an hour to just sit and play with yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm so happy for him!!! a great job the first year he is married is quite a nice beginning to the rest of his life!  Plus it sounds like a great job
> 
> Thanks for letting us 'worriers' know.. it is true we would of worried  I run 2 anti virus programs on my computer regularly and it seems they catch the bugs when I forget to turn off my computer at night... just boggles me because hubby only has his sleep over night and never turns his off.... my laptop will auto sleep when I put the lid down but they still get in  His is a Vista.. maybe the crooks aren't interested in a machine that old..LOL
> Our 'Geek' said don't upgrade to Windows 10! they are just doing this to get information from us.. and millions of people have done it and have given all kinds of personal information over just for the free upgrade... truth is you shouldn't ever need to give over personal information for a computer... it is sounding like the "Great American Sting" to me...


My IBM computer person says the same--don't upgrade to 10, not needed and too many problems with the switchover.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Plus the fact that I had to put it down 3 times last night for various reason didn't help... I do love crocheting it... but I keep thinking about how you did the treble crochet towards the end and am thinking that might look nice LOL!! I am not going to get another 3 row repeat out of the yarn I have left so I will get the other yarn I have and use it up and then I'll be done.. I am pretty sure I have a partial skein in my stash  I have a full one too but I want to keep it full if at all possible.. that way I know how much I have for something else


I treated myself to a kitchen scale last year and love it for yarn as well as food. It was an inexpensive thing that seems to work just fine down to tenths of an oz.

Will share that after the Butterfly was done I thought about how easy it would have been to insert a break in the pattern with a solid band or a combo of solid rows with a different lace in the middle of it. I think this pattern lends itself to some good experimenting. I think you have the crochet skills and imagination to do something like this.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is a beautiful cake, Belle. It must have been a lovely party looking at your mother's things. Sounds like a special time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful work, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


Congratulations to your son on getting the job! That is wonderful news.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Congratulations to your son, Bev!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for giving us the head's up about Julie's computer. Computer viruses are such a pain.


.....and congratulations from me. I am pleased for you all :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes. It is such a joy to spend an afternoon doing in person what happens among us here online -- encouragement of efforts, enjoyment of sharing, pleasure in each others company.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This has been a week of Everything-that-can-go-wrong" has. Fortunately the repairs so far have been not too bad. Just discovered the plug in for the Macbook completely fell apart. The good news was it was easy to reach Apple. They no longer sell parts for my computer but Amazon had a replacement piece for less than $5.00. There are still some inexpensive repairs in the world. Amazing. If I wanted to wait and wanted to order from China, the part would have been $.01 with free shipping. Unreal.
> 
> My water woes are still but I had to pay someone to open my pump for repriming as the nut was too rusted in for my bad shoulder to bully open. He charged me $100.00 to apply a wrench on a joint that had been soaking in a penetrating rust remover overnight! But he wanted $352.00 to prime the pump. I refused to pay that ridiculous fee and he knew it was ridiculous. The day is warm enough to stand running up and down to the basement with water from my neighbor.
> 
> ...


And I'm complaining about a week without just hot water - you put it into perspective, Tanya. Our problem should have been fixed today but the engineer's van broke down. I hope they get here tomorrow because the downstairs central heating has failed now - all part of the same problem. Luckily we also have a gas fire. All inconvenient but nothing compared to your problem. I hope you can get it sorted asap.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I like the baby blanket, too, but the pattern is a mess both to find and to open. Finally opened a spread sheet format which will be a bit of a challenge to print out. It would have to be printed panel by panel and enlarged for readability. Someone had a nice idea but lacked adequate skills for writing them up me thinks.


Too bad. I didn't look that far into it. The photo caught my eye and that was as far as I went.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> And I'm complaining about a week without just hot water - you put it into perspective, Tanya. Our problem should have been fixed today but the engineer's van broke down. I hope they get here tomorrow because the downstairs central heating has failed now - all part of the same problem. Luckily we also have a gas fire. All inconvenient but nothing compared to your problem. I hope you can get it sorted asap.


I hope you can both get your water problems sorted soon. :?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, glad you were able to save that skein of yarn.

Tanya, I have to confess that I can't stand the smell of Kimchee. I even had to go out of the room whenever my DH opened the jar.
Julie, your cowl looks good. That is such a pretty colour. Bronwen's scarf looks good too. What yarn did you use for it?
Ann, sorry about Hector and FG. I guess he is being a pup.

Belle, your strawberry mousse cake looks yummy. I can see why it would be a big hit. How wonderful to find that box of your Mom's crocheted garments and to share with your friends.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I really enjoyed knitting it. There is always something special about Lily's designs. I think it will be lovely and warm. Will look forward to seeing yours too when it is finished.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Sue! Looking forward to seeing it blocked.  Still working on mine. Finally getting a chance to sit down and get some knitting done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I think the raid, er visit, to Jane's will definitely require a detour to Belle's. Third Wednesdays?
> 
> Lovely stitchwork Sue. This is going to look wonderful with blocking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I can imagine it will take a while to do.

Sue


tamarque said:


> That is a beautiful shawl and a blocking challenge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Roni. That will be my afternoon task.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Belle that looks so yummy!! you did a beautiful job decorating it.. I also would love to see your Mom's crochet outfits from the 70's.. My Mom also did a lot of crochet in those days.. along with sewing. She was more into sewing garments than quilts. I had to teach myself to sew quilts  along with most of the ladies in Mitchell..  very close knit community
> 
> Sue that is so pretty!! It looks very complicated... and I know those picot's will take you most of the day to get blocked out.. but your shawls are always so nicely done.. it will be a stunner !!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ...wonderful news re DS .Sure he will do well now his feet are on the rungs .
> 
> Thank you for passing on a message from Julie .She will be worried that she is going to have even more expense .


Thanks, Ann for your well wishes for DS. And Julie said, there is someone she needs to stay in email contact with and they are paying for the repair. I am sure she will appreciate your concern.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ann, I think Hector is trying to tell you he wants it for himself and he is getting impatient, waiting. Maybe if he has a blankie to snuggle.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I really shouldn't even be sitting here at the computer, but look what I just found! They are stunning!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-mood-mittens


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Melanie, for your pun!!! We are a punny family. 

What??? $100 to take a screw off and $350 to prime the pump. Wow!! That is highway robbery Tanya. 

Thanks all for the congrats on DS's job. I think I finally fully realized that my job is done.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> .... I think I finally fully realized that my job is done.


You can relax and enjoy his success.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, those are very pretty. I put the pattern in my library. Thank you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great news, Bev. It sounds a very interesting job. I can imagine you are really excited and happy for him.

Sorry about Zjulie's computer. Hope she gets it fixed soon.

Suequote=eshlemania]

Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.

Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers). [/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann. That looks really good. I like the colour. I am glad it survived Gectir's playtime.

Sue


annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Babalou. I am hoping to get to blocking it shortly.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Beautiful work, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. They really are beautiful. Once you get started looking at patterns, it is hard to get away from the computer.

Sue

Sue


TLL said:


> I really shouldn't even be sitting here at the computer, but look what I just found! They are stunning!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-mood-mittens


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, those are very pretty. I put the pattern in my library. Thank you.


You are welcome, Norma. I thought they were also.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really shouldn't even be sitting here at the computer, but look what I just found! They are stunning!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-mood-mittens


They are beautiful, Toni.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni. They really are beautiful. Once you get started looking at patterns, it is hard to get away from the computer.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


That is so true! It is amazing how varied the pattern and creative people are.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What an interesting hat pattern. Too bad the yarn is so expensive but it sounds beautiful. I would try to reverse engineer the pattern if I wanted to make it.


That would not be nice to the designer.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> 4 days without water really makes you feel like you are not part of the world around you.


Been there, done that, sadly. Hurricane aftermaths. Luckily I can take a bucket of water from the pool to flush the toilets so at least that part is ok, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> I really shouldn't even be sitting here at the computer, but look what I just found! They are stunning!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-mood-mittens


Neither should I, am at work, lol.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh Linda, I thinks a light lace scarf would look beautiful with your Aran. 

What a great time you had Belle. How nice to be able to reveal your moms work with friends around who could also appreciate it! And your cake looks scrumptious. 

Sue, LS pre blocked is gorgeous. Bet it will be incredible when blocked with all those picots, even though that will be quite the task. 

Looking forward to seeing your new sock yarn Ronie. What kind did you get? You probably have said, but my brain is like a sieve. 

Nice FG rescue Ann. It is looking great and I love your beads- I can really see them well. What kind are they? 

46


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Pam Sue Toni and Caryn .The beads are miyuki Sparkling Peony lined crystal ...sounds a bright pink but are very pale .
Belle it is the latest clue not last .I suspect the next part will be the break between the different gardens which previously looked like a path and hedges .
Ronie ..i was wrong about the needle .Murphys'Law but had some circulars which I transferred to .
Tricia ..this young fellow will not get this for his blanket .He actually prefers to lie on the granite of the hearth .He has thick ,long hair and gets hot .
Toni ...lovely mitts and a great cherry colour.
I have been making a jumper for GS teddy .now to do another for the other one .The psych said he should carry the teddies about in a bag if it makes him happier ...they are twins ! He uses a rucksack and carries all his tech stuff in it as well .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those mittens are quite charming.

Well day 4 and no water. Pump is working but problem with distribution to house. My knees prevent crawling into crawl space to check water lines so once again am forced to call for some help and will not pay emergency rates so another nite without. However, car is oiled and tires taken care of; not problem with engine so have no idea why check engine lite was on. Truck is running so that is good for a dump run tomorrow and plywood due for delivery tomorrow for Sundays siding work. And the house us comfortable despite the freezing temps. Hoping it holds the heat tonite. Keep counting the +'s to keep from going bonkers with the water problems. This winter needs to be over quick!

Did get 1.5 hours of crochet time at the mechanic's today and that was just about all my hand could take at the time. That felt nice to have that time away from all the other problems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, what wonderful mittens. Gorgeous. 

Tanya, I hope your water gets sorted out soon. You have had a rough winter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, How wonderful for your son that he landed that great job. Definitely a proud time for you all. 
Thanks for letting us know about Julie too. Hope that virus gets taken care of and it won't be costly! 

Tanya, what a terrible time you are having! I can't believe how much that guy wanted to prime the pump. Truly outrageous. Being without water is a downer. Sure hope you get it soon. Glad you at least got your cars fixed and got some crocheting done too. 

Linda, hoping you get your hot water fixed soon!

Toni, love those red mittens. Added them to the library. 

This morning I woke up and discovered a huge watery lump at the end of my elbow. I have found out that it is bursitis and I have to take anti inflammatories. It doesn't hurt, but it looks really weird. The Dr. said I may have bumped my elbow or from some repetitive motions-hmmm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, what wonderful mittens. Gorgeous.
> 
> Tanya, I hope your water gets sorted out soon. You have had a rough winter.


Me, too, Bev. Takes me back to the 1980's when we had 10 yrs of winter catastrophes. Every winter something really disruptive and stressful happened. It took a long time to turn that energy around and thought I was done with it. This winter takes me back to that period with everything that has gone awry. It just takes twice as much energy to get anything done and moving forward and it is so tiring fighting discouragement. I am sure this is part of why knitting has become so difficult for me to get into. But I am still working on getting things to work better. It will feel better once the water is back in service.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, How wonderful for your son that he landed that great job. Definitely a proud time for you all.
> Thanks for letting us know about Julie too. Hope that virus gets taken care of and it won't be costly!
> 
> Tanya, what a terrible time you are having! I can't believe how much that guy wanted to prime the pump. Truly outrageous. Being without water is a downer. Sure hope you get it soon. Glad you at least got your cars fixed and got some crocheting done too.
> ...


Hang in there, everyone. Goodness! This will eventually pass.

"repetitive motions"


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those mittens are quite charming.
> 
> Well day 4 and no water. Pump is working but problem with distribution to house. My knees prevent crawling into crawl space to check water lines so once again am forced to call for some help and will not pay emergency rates so another nite without. However, car is oiled and tires taken care of; not problem with engine so have no idea why check engine lite was on. Truck is running so that is good for a dump run tomorrow and plywood due for delivery tomorrow for Sundays siding work. And the house us comfortable despite the freezing temps. Hoping it holds the heat tonite. Keep counting the +'s to keep from going bonkers with the water problems. This winter needs to be over quick!
> 
> Did get 1.5 hours of crochet time at the mechanic's today and that was just about all my hand could take at the time. That felt nice to have that time away from all the other problems.


S, some positives, Tanya. Hope you get the water sorted tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you can both get your water problems sorted soon. :?


Me, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, sorry about all your water problems. Hope that'll get resolved soon.

I am glad at least you got to relax with some crocheting. I had a little session with Butterflies whilst watching the news tonight until I found I had missed a stitch. I think I pretty much ripped out everything I had done today. Have put it away for the day now. Hope to work on Winter tonight. I did block Love Story this afternoon, so that is about all done.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Those mittens are quite charming.
> 
> Well day 4 and no water. Pump is working but problem with distribution to house. My knees prevent crawling into crawl space to check water lines so once again am forced to call for some help and will not pay emergency rates so another nite without. However, car is oiled and tires taken care of; not problem with engine so have no idea why check engine lite was on. Truck is running so that is good for a dump run tomorrow and plywood due for delivery tomorrow for Sundays siding work. And the house us comfortable despite the freezing temps. Hoping it holds the heat tonite. Keep counting the +'s to keep from going bonkers with the water problems. This winter needs to be over quick!
> 
> Did get 1.5 hours of crochet time at the mechanic's today and that was just about all my hand could take at the time. That felt nice to have that time away from all the other problems.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> You can relax and enjoy his success.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> This morning I woke up and discovered a huge watery lump at the end of my elbow. I have found out that it is bursitis and I have to take anti inflammatories. It doesn't hurt, but it looks really weird. The Dr. said I may have bumped my elbow or from some repetitive motions-hmmm.


Oh, Caryn, I hope that gets better soon. Glad it doesn't hurt. Repetitive motions, huh? Wonder what that could be?!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> This morning I woke up and discovered a huge watery lump at the end of my elbow. I have found out that it is bursitis and I have to take anti inflammatories. It doesn't hurt, but it looks really weird. The Dr. said I may have bumped my elbow or from some repetitive motions-hmmm.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--that happened to me once. It was never diagnosed other than a possible injury. No pain either as I recall. Never took any drugs--you know I would have to be at death's door before that happens, and maybe not even then. :-D I think I did chiro. Might suggest acupuncture. For bursitis which I had one attack in my shoulder years ago, I used magnesium, twice as much as calcium and that did the trick almost overnite. My choices for anti-inflamatories would include mag, bromelain and mega Vit C amongst others. I think you may find as the swelling goes down that there may be a sore point on the funny bone which, if so, tells you where the damage occurred. If there was an injury, the swelling is there for a reason; ie, for protection. You might just keep in mind doctors like to prescribe drugs; that is their business and medical model but not necessarily the only or best way. Regardless, I do hope it heals quickly.

Here is what I have been making the past 2 days. Somewhat mindless which is what I needed. And it gave me a chance to use some of that acrylic yarn I was gifted last year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Goodness, Caryn. I hope that clears up for you soon.  Thanks for your comments about DS and his job. He is off and running. 

We are taking off at noon tomorrow to spend the weekend with our DD in Chicago. I am taking my brioche and Earl Gray. So we will play games, knit, visit the thrift store and SIL is going to take us to see his pottery studio and make something so we get to see some of the process involved. It is his hobby, but he does sell alot.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What colorful draft stoppers, Tanya. They look great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> What colorful draft stoppers, Tanya. They look great!


Hmmm...I have fiber fill...

Just about 3-7 inches round? I may use the toe-up start...and maybe a hat-top finish. I have quite a bit of acrylic mis-matched colors...and it doesn't matter what's at the base of a door.

I'm losing weight at a modest rate...but I wish I could just wriggle my nose and gift the unwanted weight to those who need it for recovering from whatever is wrong health-wise. Having TOO little doesn't give you reserves to overcome the illness.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I like your draught excluder, Tanya - bright and cheerful as well as practical.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Goodness, Caryn. I hope that clears up for you soon.  Thanks for your comments about DS and his job. He is off and running.
> 
> We are taking off at noon tomorrow to spend the weekend with our DD in Chicago. I am taking my brioche and Earl Gray. So we will play games, knit, visit the thrift store and SIL is going to take us to see his pottery studio and make something so we get to see some of the process involved. It is his hobby, but he does sell alot.


Have a lovely relaxing time, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm losing weight at a modest rate...but I wish I could just wriggle my nose and gift the unwanted weight to those who need it for recovering from whatever is wrong health-wise. Having TOO little doesn't give you reserves to overcome the illness.


Now that is an interesting idea, Karen. Wish I could do the same.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Me, too, Bev. Takes me back to the 1980's when we had 10 yrs of winter catastrophes. Every winter something really disruptive and stressful happened. It took a long time to turn that energy around and thought I was done with it. This winter takes me back to that period with everything that has gone awry. It just takes twice as much energy to get anything done and moving forward and it is so tiring fighting discouragement. I am sure this is part of why knitting has become so difficult for me to get into. But I am still working on getting things to work better. It will feel better once the water is back in service.


The more I read about it the grimmer it becomes! Prayers and positive energy coming your way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is a cheerful knit :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I hope you improve soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, do have a wonderful weekend! Sounds fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a wonderful day in Chicago planned. I love pottery and always wanted to do some. I am sure visiting the studio will be an exciting venture, especially if he has you get your hands into the mud. How close to the windy city are you?

Sue--the only good about frogging crochet is that you don't have to worry about dropping extra stitches and it seems to go faster than with knitting. However,I do sympathize with the loss of time and frustration. As Jane would say, now is the time for a nice glass of wine and some little goodie to go with it.

Karen--glad your weight is coming down if this is an issue for you. It really is another arena of success to celebrate. Sometimes I think to save the money I would have spent on food in a separate pot for yarn or supplies for a treat and reward.

Thank you Bev/Caryn/Norma/Linda for your comments on the draft stopper. It was a fun little thing to do, bright and useful. Karen, I began with 4 or 5 stitches, working HDC crochet, size H hook. Increased to 38 stitches and after about 20 rows lost 3 stitches to 35 which seemed more than enough. I thought if I wanted to be whimsical the wider end could get some eyes and tongue added, or maybe a kitten nose but think I don't want to see an animal at my door all the time. The diameter is about 3-4" but you can make it any size that seems useful to you. It is a great stash buster, especially for yarns that you would not want to wear on your body. I happen to have several bags of fiberfill in stash that I got from Freecycle about 3 yrs ago. This was a great use for some of it. And I think it will all go into the washing machine being acrylic.

I also want to thank everyone for listening to my woes and being so supportive. It does help to have good people who will send good thoughts my way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all, we are looking forward to this weekend. We always have such fun. Tanya, we are about 3 hours from Chicago. We probably won't get our hands in the clay, but see our SIL in action.

I agree with Norma. Your winter has been harsh this year. Hoping it gets better soon-like spring! We are having 50's today and 60's tomorrow. Is that kind of warmer weather coming your way this weekend? Praying that water saga has a quick and lovely ending.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a great way to use up odd yarns, Tanya! I have a couple of doors that could use one of them and plenty of yarn. Now to prioritize the time. 

Have a great weekend, Bev! It sounds like a very special family time coming up. 

That is so true about weight distribution, Karen. It is so good that you are loosing at a healthy rate.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all, we are looking forward to this weekend. We always have such fun....... Praying that water saga has a quick and lovely ending.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all, we are looking forward to this weekend. We always have such fun. Tanya, we are about 3 hours from Chicago. We probably won't get our hands in the clay, but see our SIL in action.
> 
> I agree with Norma. Your winter has been harsh this year. Hoping it gets better soon-like spring! We are having 50's today and 60's tomorrow. Is that kind of warmer weather coming your way this weekend? Praying that water saga has a quick and lovely ending.


It is 15* right now but due to hit 50* tomorrow so tonite won't be as cold. Can't wait for the warming spell this week coming. However, you are definitely warmer than here.
Didn't realize how close you were to Chicago--a little further than I am from NYC. That makes for some good city outings without having to live with the noise and congestion close by.

Hoping to hear from a plumber this a.m. Not that happy with their service as I used them in the past, but they will be able to get someone over here and hopefully not as expensive as this other one was. It seems the new business model is to charge by the job item, not by time so hard to get a comparison of costs over the phone and they all charge hefty just to come and take a look. Even the garages, who quote based on a diagnosed item, will charge by the hour and list their hourly rates prominently. Fortunately, if my neighbor is home, I can get a shower if no water again today and some more water. We have well water around here and hers is not sulphur'd. She has been very supportive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great way to use up odd yarns, Tanya! I have a couple of doors that could use one of them and plenty of yarn. Now to prioritize the time.
> 
> Have a great weekend, Bev! It sounds like a very special family time coming up.
> 
> That is so true about weight distribution, Karen. It is so good that you are loosing at a healthy rate.


Karen--Totally agree with Toni about slower weight loss. It gives the body a chance to become accustomed to the new weight which will then become the standard for you.

Toni--that draught chaser is a good project whenever you need a de-stresser and using bright colors is good energy to work with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ....Toni--that draught chaser is a good project whenever you need a de-stresser and using bright colors is good energy to work with.


And crochet would be a totally different approach. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Goodness, Caryn. I hope that clears up for you soon.  Thanks for your comments about DS and his job. He is off and running.
> 
> We are taking off at noon tomorrow to spend the weekend with our DD in Chicago. I am taking my brioche and Earl Gray. So we will play games, knit, visit the thrift store and SIL is going to take us to see his pottery studio and make something so we get to see some of the process involved. It is his hobby, but he does sell alot.


Have a wonderful weekend, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now that is an interesting idea, Karen. Wish I could do the same.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a great way to use up odd yarns, Tanya! I have a couple of doors that could use one of them and plenty of yarn. Now to prioritize the time.


Ditto from me, Tanya. Clever idea!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I treated myself to a kitchen scale last year and love it for yarn as well as food. It was an inexpensive thing that seems to work just fine down to tenths of an oz.
> 
> Will share that after the Butterfly was done I thought about how easy it would have been to insert a break in the pattern with a solid band or a combo of solid rows with a different lace in the middle of it. I think this pattern lends itself to some good experimenting. I think you have the crochet skills and imagination to do something like this.


I got one a few years back too and love it... just the other day I was thinking if I got it out I would know how much is half of what I have left!!  but I was lazy and with 2 dogs and cat in my lap plus getting out of that recliner is difficult I just sat there and eyeballed it!! LOL I need to stop being so lazy... I have a hubby who waits on me...it is very queen like but has caused me to develop some lazy habits 

I can believe that plumbers prices!! we got hosed (pun intended) by our local guy also... one little washer type piece delivered to our house.. cost us 100.00 too... and the guy and his partner sat and drank several beers with hubby... and he didn't need to come to the house but he wanted to see it.. it was when we first moved in.. he had done a lot of the work on the old place that the landlord paid for.. my hubby ran into him in the store a few weeks later and told him not to wait for another call because he is going to learn to do it all himself..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I really shouldn't even be sitting here at the computer, but look what I just found! They are stunning!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-mood-mittens


thanks Toni!!! they are in my library.... when is (ever changing name I can't remember now) doing her LP she said she was doing mittens?  we can learn from her and then make a more!! they take less than 200yds in DK weight yarn.. seem pretty quick to me


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Been there, done that, sadly. Hurricane aftermaths. Luckily I can take a bucket of water from the pool to flush the toilets so at least that part is ok, lol.


I have had to do that too!!! on one of the ranches we worked on if the electicity went out we lost our pump and that meant no water either... I would walk down to the river and carry up the water to flush the toilet.. luckily the river was quite close to the back door


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Hmmm...I have fiber fill...
> 
> Just about 3-7 inches round? I may use the toe-up start...and maybe a hat-top finish. I have quite a bit of acrylic mis-matched colors...and it doesn't matter what's at the base of a door.
> 
> I'm losing weight at a modest rate...but I wish I could just wriggle my nose and gift the unwanted weight to those who need it for recovering from whatever is wrong health-wise. Having TOO little doesn't give you reserves to overcome the illness.


you are very right about the reserves.. when I was caregiving I liked them to have a few extra pounds incase they got sick.. it really helped.. because a stay in the hospital can drop several pounds on a person.. I think only 1 should of had extra weight on her... but she was a former full figured gal and didn't want to gain any... 

I love the draft stopper Tanya I need one for in here(the office) for some reason the door wasn't fitted right and you can see outside under it!! but you know who would think it was his toy and unless it was nailed to the door it would end up in other places of the house!!  Like hubby's slippers.. he has a thing about his slippers and will run through the house with one then go and get the other! if he would bring them back it would be nice but he doesn't think about that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev have fun in the big city!! some of those studio's have premade items that you can glaze.. We have one that has opened up here, I have not been but am thinking it would be fun to make a yarn bowl  or some nice heavy mixing bowls.. I have to see just how this shop is set up!

I over slept today.. it felt so good this time.. it is dark out and stormy so it just lulled me back to sleep every time I woke up.. I really didn't intend to sleep in quite so late but I don't have to be to work until noon!!

I hope to get some more of my Butterfly's done today.. I need to get the next skein of yarn out.. I also want to play with my 'cloudborn' sock yarn.. and get the right gauge.. I am really looking forward to the sock LP that Bev is going to do!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your getaway Bev 

Cool idea to make a yarn bowl Ronie (for Bev). I use a plastic take-a-way bowl (no cut out though) and it has been working just fine. Not pretty, but serviceable. 

Re plumber service calls - they are around $75 to $100 just to come out, even if the repair is minor, because the company has to pay for the technician's time including travel to your home hence the minimum charge. I know it seems like highway robbery but having worked from the company's perspective I understand. Weekends are higher as we had to pay a minimum of three hours pay to the plumber (or electrician) and that was usually at overtime rate (he would have worked during the week as well). Apologies for being pedantic 

Knitting update: almost done with clue 1 of Heads Will Roll, only two clues behind, lol. Finished another repeat on Bonnie's Wish so have only 6 to go, yay!

Has anyone heard from Elizabeth? Not that I am itching to cut my knitting, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Caryn, I hope that gets better soon. Glad it doesn't hurt. Repetitive motions, huh? Wonder what that could be?!!! :wink: :wink:


Yes, let's all hope for a quick recovery. That must have been odd to wake up with the bump.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Me, too, Bev. Takes me back to the 1980's when we had 10 yrs of winter catastrophes. Every winter something really disruptive and stressful happened. It took a long time to turn that energy around and thought I was done with it. This winter takes me back to that period with everything that has gone awry. It just takes twice as much energy to get anything done and moving forward and it is so tiring fighting discouragement. I am sure this is part of why knitting has become so difficult for me to get into. But I am still working on getting things to work better. It will feel better once the water is back in service.


It would be bad enough to have this problem when the weather is normal but when in the dead of winter, and then to be fleeced by the repairman. Hang in there, I hope it is all resolved very soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have had to do that too!!! on one of the ranches we worked on if the electicity went out we lost our pump and that meant no water either... I would walk down to the river and carry up the water to flush the toilet.. luckily the river was quite close to the back door


When we lived I VA and were warned of storms causing electricity outages, we filled the bathtub with water to use as a reserve for flushing the toilet. We had a well pump there but the entire house was electric.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for your kind commiserations with my new malady. I am icing it and taking natural anti inflammatories and I think the swelling is getting smaller. Thanks Tanya for your advice too. I increased my vitamin c and magnesium. 

Bev, sounds like you will be having s great weekend. Be safe and enjoy all your adventures. 

Tanya, love that draft stopper. Great idea. I have one that is filled with cedar chips and it smells wonderful. 

Karen, it is good you are losing weight slowly. They say that way it stays off. 

Melanie, good progress on your projects. I was wondering about Elizabeth too. I hope all is okay. I do have my little cozy ready to be cut  

I am caught up with clues for FG and Winter, for the moment and I am trying to give my elbow a rest!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We are off and running, Knitting is packed for the car and destination. 

Have a great weekend, everyone. 

Tanya, I hope you stay warm and get wet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, Hey All, some good news. I have water again. Feels like I have been running water for over an hour just to feel it on my hands. Made a big cabbage salad for lunch where I could wash the vegetables, run them thru a processor and clean the fool machine when it was all done. Yea!!!
The plumber who came was $70 to just walk in the door and, again, a price per job quote which for him was $250.00. I felt so stupid as the problem was so minimal and he wound up using my torch to address it. The basement freeze went much deeper into the basement and froze the bottom of the water tank so it would not take any water. It took less than a 1/2 hour to diagnose and 'fix' the problem. Having paid $100 2 days ago to have a nut opened up and no diagnosis, not question about freezing issues, I really felt stupid and p.o'd. I told the plumber it was like being called about an electric problem and me asking whether they changed the light bulb. Fortunately, he understood where I was coming from and charged me under $200.00 but it still meant I spent $300.00 for a simple freeze problem that I could have done myself if I was thinking clearly. Grrrrrrr.

I happened to have the auction guy at the house while this chaos was going on and he understood my stress having had plumbers charge $100 for a 10" fix. I let him take a couple dozen paintings and he offered to advance me a chunk of money. This bodes well for his expectations at the auction in March, 3 weeks from now. He will drop off a check tomorrow. He also knows my sense of being burned by the 1st auction guy I tried to work with and saw the house conditions over which I am struggling. So that was very nice and unexpected.

So happy to share something positive about this mess finally.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, good news at last :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hey, Hey All, some good news. I have water again. Feels like I have been running water for over an hour just to feel it on my hands. Made a big cabbage salad for lunch where I could wash the vegetables, run them thru a processor and clean the fool machine when it was all done. Yea!!!
> The plumber who came was $70 to just walk in the door and, again, a price per job quote which for him was $250.00. I felt so stupid as the problem was so minimal and he wound up using my torch to address it. The basement freeze went much deeper into the basement and froze the bottom of the water tank so it would not take any water. It took less than a 1/2 hour to diagnose and 'fix' the problem. Having paid $100 2 days ago to have a nut opened up and no diagnosis, not question about freezing issues, I really felt stupid and p.o'd. I told the plumber it was like being called about an electric problem and me asking whether they changed the light bulb. Fortunately, he understood where I was coming from and charged me under $200.00 but it still meant I spent $300.00 for a simple freeze problem that I could have done myself if I was thinking clearly. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> I happened to have the auction guy at the house while this chaos was going on and he understood my stress having had plumbers charge $100 for a 10" fix. I let him take a couple dozen paintings and he offered to advance me a chunk of money. This bodes well for his expectations at the auction in March, 3 weeks from now. He will drop off a check tomorrow. He also knows my sense of being burned by the 1st auction guy I tried to work with and saw the house conditions over which I am struggling. So that was very nice and unexpected.
> ...


All such really good news. Enjoy the day -- you earned it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, good news at last :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya..sorry you had a costly repair but at least you now have water .
Sue..what a pain undoing Butterflies.It is easier than saving stitches in knitting when I usually miss picking one or two up .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... when is (ever changing name I can't remember now) doing her LP she said she was doing mittens? we can learn from her and then make a more!! they take less than 200yds in DK weight yarn.. seem pretty quick to me


Amigurumi will be hosting March 13th. She did point out some crochet mittens on the main forum, but I'm not sure what we will be doing.



MissMelba said:


> Has anyone heard from Elizabeth? Not that I am itching to cut my knitting, lol.


I saw she posted a couple of times on ravelry this morning....


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn ..hope your elbow goes down .I have bursitis in both hips .It is painful .I once had an injection of my own blood in the right and what an improvement .
Melanie ...when I asked about the steeking I got the idea it was starting yesterday or to-day .Elizabeth is busy doing something connected with the dog racing in her group .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great new, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Hey, Hey All, some good news. I have water again. Feels like I have been running water for over an hour just to feel it on my hands. Made a big cabbage salad for lunch where I could wash the vegetables, run them thru a processor and clean the fool machine when it was all done. Yea!!!
> The plumber who came was $70 to just walk in the door and, again, a price per job quote which for him was $250.00. I felt so stupid as the problem was so minimal and he wound up using my torch to address it. The basement freeze went much deeper into the basement and froze the bottom of the water tank so it would not take any water. It took less than a 1/2 hour to diagnose and 'fix' the problem. Having paid $100 2 days ago to have a nut opened up and no diagnosis, not question about freezing issues, I really felt stupid and p.o'd. I told the plumber it was like being called about an electric problem and me asking whether they changed the light bulb. Fortunately, he understood where I was coming from and charged me under $200.00 but it still meant I spent $300.00 for a simple freeze problem that I could have done myself if I was thinking clearly. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> I happened to have the auction guy at the house while this chaos was going on and he understood my stress having had plumbers charge $100 for a 10" fix. I let him take a couple dozen paintings and he offered to advance me a chunk of money. This bodes well for his expectations at the auction in March, 3 weeks from now. He will drop off a check tomorrow. He also knows my sense of being burned by the 1st auction guy I tried to work with and saw the house conditions over which I am struggling. So that was very nice and unexpected.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!

It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hey, Hey All, some good news. I have water again. Feels like I have been running water for over an hour just to feel it on my hands. Made a big cabbage salad for lunch where I could wash the vegetables, run them thru a processor and clean the fool machine when it was all done. Yea!!!
> The plumber who came was $70 to just walk in the door and, again, a price per job quote which for him was $250.00. I felt so stupid as the problem was so minimal and he wound up using my torch to address it. The basement freeze went much deeper into the basement and froze the bottom of the water tank so it would not take any water. It took less than a 1/2 hour to diagnose and 'fix' the problem. Having paid $100 2 days ago to have a nut opened up and no diagnosis, not question about freezing issues, I really felt stupid and p.o'd. I told the plumber it was like being called about an electric problem and me asking whether they changed the light bulb. Fortunately, he understood where I was coming from and charged me under $200.00 but it still meant I spent $300.00 for a simple freeze problem that I could have done myself if I was thinking clearly. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> I happened to have the auction guy at the house while this chaos was going on and he understood my stress having had plumbers charge $100 for a 10" fix. I let him take a couple dozen paintings and he offered to advance me a chunk of money. This bodes well for his expectations at the auction in March, 3 weeks from now. He will drop off a check tomorrow. He also knows my sense of being burned by the 1st auction guy I tried to work with and saw the house conditions over which I am struggling. So that was very nice and unexpected.
> ...


Thank goodness you have some good news at last, Tanya.
We still have no hot water and now no central heating either. The fitting of the valve went well but now the boiler keeps cutting out. The man who came out thinks an air block is causing the problem together with radiators needing to be degunked. He has been working for hours. Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


It is a real beauty, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your Love Story is so beautifully done. The picot blocking is excellent. Such patience you have.

Belle--yes, I am sitting practicing breathing again (LOL). Am somewhat numb from these past couple of weeks. Much more overwhelming than I realized. And the money drain never stops. A new email says I still over $547 on water/sewer bills on the house that just sold--they forgot to include that cost in the closing costs.

Thank you again everyone for your caring support. Am sitting and wanting to do something and cannot figure out what. Just got a new Knitting Nuances newsletter and am thinking to just play with their raised rib technique and maybe some others of theirs. I do like that newsletter. She also has a hat and blanket that are swirl designs with the raised rib--both are terrific and for sale as a duo on Ravelry.

http://blog.knittingnuances.com/2015/09/25/create-this-beautiful-star-pattern-with-the-showy-decrease/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Linda09 said:


> ....Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


Thank goodness!



britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story.....


:thumbup: Stunning, Sue!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you have some good news at last, Tanya.
> We still have no hot water and now no central heating either. The fitting of the valve went well but now the boiler keeps cutting out. The man who came out thinks an air block is causing the problem together with radiators needing to be degunked. He has been working for hours. Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


Oh drat, as they say. We need to bleed radiators regularly here with hot water base board heat. It is a typical step whenever working on these types of units. Usually a home owner can bleed their own lines as it is not a difficult thing to do. As to degunking them? Why are they filled with gunk? I rarely, if ever, ran into that problem. People here, also, will set up an annual contract with their fuel supplier or some company to ensure someone will be available to provide service. I have always told people, when I do home inspections, to have the boilers professionally cleaned, balanced for exhausts and air intake and sign a contract for service as one of the very first things to do on going to closing. It can be very difficult to get service people in heating season without such a contract. Hope your guy comes back and gets the problems taken care of for you. It is so disruptive when these basic services konk out on you.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


Wow, Sue! Looks great! Hope you have a lot of pins for those picots.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


 :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, that is magnificent!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm here! Busy getting ready for Arctic Blast with the discount ending tomorrow night and everyone signing up fast even though the cast on will not happen until March 5. Then Spring came in and bopped me upside the head with my first sinus migraine this year to take me out of action for a couple of days. GRRRR! Back in action now, though. 

Let's steek our knitting homework on Monday. That gives anyone who needs a bit more time to finish homework a chance to do that. Pics will help walk you through the process. A glass of wine or a Valerian Root capsule might be handy to have available.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, good news at last :thumbup:


Ditto, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I'm here! Busy getting ready for Arctic Blast with the discount ending tomorrow night and everyone signing up fast even though the cast on will not happen until March 5. Then Spring came in and bopped me upside the head with my first sinus migraine this year to take me out of action for a couple of days. GRRRR! Back in action now, though.
> 
> Let's steek our knitting homework on Monday. That gives anyone who needs a bit more time to finish homework a chance to do that. Pics will help walk you through the process. A glass of wine or a Valerian Root capsule might be handy to have available.


So sorry about your seasonal migraine but glad you are are back again. Was wondering about you and when we would do the steeking and now I know


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Love Story is fabulous. I am not surprised you are keeping it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you have some good news at last, Tanya.
> We still have no hot water and now no central heating either. The fitting of the valve went well but now the boiler keeps cutting out. The man who came out thinks an air block is causing the problem together with radiators needing to be degunked. He has been working for hours. Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


I do hope he can fix it. Miserable!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue  What color is it? The prior photos looked brown, this one looks lavender.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


Truly lovely. Isn't it amazing what blocking does -- your project just glows.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Elizabeth ..please feel up to the mark very soon .You have so much going on .
Sue ...your LS is so very beautiful. 
Linda ...boiler contract is the best thing .Mine was serviced then the day after I had to keep re setting so rang up .They said they would come 2 days later so I played the age card ( not ace ) and they came 2 hours later .Hope yours is sorted soon .
Tanya ..hope you are all warmed up and you soon get your knitting mojo back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--your Love Story is so beautifully done. The picot blocking is excellent. Such patience you have.
> 
> Belle--yes, I am sitting practicing breathing again (LOL). Am somewhat numb from these past couple of weeks. Much more overwhelming than I realized. And the money drain never stops. A new email says I still over $547 on water/sewer bills on the house that just sold--they forgot to include that cost in the closing costs.
> 
> ...


Just playing sounds like a very good idea, Tanya. "Stay calm and play with yarn."


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:



> Oh drat, as they say. We need to bleed radiators regularly here with hot water base board heat. It is a typical step whenever working on these types of units. Usually a home owner can bleed their own lines as it is not a difficult thing to do. As to degunking them? Why are they filled with gunk? I rarely, if ever, ran into that problem. People here, also, will set up an annual contract with their fuel supplier or some company to ensure someone will be available to provide service. I have always told people, when I do home inspections, to have the boilers professionally cleaned, balanced for exhausts and air intake and sign a contract for service as one of the very first things to do on going to closing. It can be very difficult to get service people in heating season without such a contract. Hope your guy comes back and gets the problems taken care of for you. It is so disruptive when these basic services konk out on you.


It looks like we need a new pump, Tanya. Nothing will be done til next week. Luckily we can go to my sister for showers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely stunning, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you have some good news at last, Tanya.
> We still have no hot water and now no central heating either. The fitting of the valve went well but now the boiler keeps cutting out. The man who came out thinks an air block is causing the problem together with radiators needing to be degunked. He has been working for hours. Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


That definitely helps! Hope he gets it completely fixed soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope he can fix it. Miserable!


I am refusing to fret about it. It will get done at some point. We have a gas fire and the means to heat water, even if in small amounts. After all, hot running water is a comparatively recent invention. There are people with far worse problems to contend with


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I am refusing to fret about it. It will get done at some point. We have a gas fire and the means to heat water, even if in small amounts. After all, hot running water is a comparatively recent invention. There are people with far worse problems to contend with


That's a great way to look at it and, really, about the only way to look at it and keep your sanity.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great way to look at it and, really, about the only way to look at it and keep your sanity.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Elizabeth ..please feel up to the mark very soon .You have so much going on .


I'm definitely up to the mark, again, Ann. I have to go into Atlanta (yuck, yuck, and triple yuck) in the morning, but will be back in the afternoon. You are right that I have so much going on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your water woes are repaired early early early next week Linda.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I'm definitely up to the mark, again, Ann. I have to go into Atlanta (yuck, yuck, and triple yuck) in the morning, but will be back in the afternoon. You are right that I have so much going on.


It is so good to hear that you are feeling better, Elizabeth. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is so good to hear that you are feeling better, Elizabeth. :thumbup:


Thanks, Toni! I get them all the time, so have learned to pop right back once they are gone!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--glad you finally know what is wrong with your system It took long enough for the service people to figure it out. When you said next week I thought why so long to get a pump? Then realized it was the weekend and supply houses may be closed. So hopefully Monday for you and not too cold weather over the weekend.

At least you have heat and water and a place to comfortably go for showers. I have gone without services so many times in my life and it is never fun. It is good to stay calm and be philosophical about it when you can. For me this round it was just too many things piling on one after the other.

Now just sitting here this afternoon decompressing from all the stressers over the past couple of weeks and trying to feel grounded without them: they seemed to have become a way of life. Pretty sad, huh. Time to readjust and move forward. And as Ann noted, maybe my knitting mojo will begin to return--sure hope so.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is a real beauty, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Actually it wasn't too bad to do after all.
Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--your Love Story is so beautifully done. The picot blocking is excellent. Such patience you have.
> 
> Belle--yes, I am sitting practicing breathing again (LOL). Am somewhat numb from these past couple of weeks. Much more overwhelming than I realized. And the money drain never stops. A new email says I still over $547 on water/sewer bills on the house that just sold--they forgot to include that cost in the closing costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> :thumbup: Stunning, Sue!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your migraine, Elizabeth. It is good to see you back.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> I'm here! Busy getting ready for Arctic Blast with the discount ending tomorrow night and everyone signing up fast even though the cast on will not happen until March 5. Then Spring came in and bopped me upside the head with my first sinus migraine this year to take me out of action for a couple of days. GRRRR! Back in action now, though.
> 
> Let's steek our knitting homework on Monday. That gives anyone who needs a bit more time to finish homework a chance to do that. Pics will help walk you through the process. A glass of wine or a Valerian Root capsule might be handy to have available.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your Love Story is fabulous. I am not surprised you are keeping it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, hope you enjoy your weekend away.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, hope you get your water problems resolved next week.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. It is called Velveteen. I didn't realize it looked lavender in the pics until you mentioned it. It is more a cross between dusty pink and mauve.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Beautiful Sue  What color is it? The prior photos looked brown, this one looks lavender.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Yes I used a lot of pins.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Wow, Sue! Looks great! Hope you have a lot of pins for those picots.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> Oh, Sue, that is magnificent!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> .... Time to readjust and move forward. And as Ann noted, maybe my knitting mojo will begin to return--sure hope so.


I sure hope so, too. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Thanks, Toni! I get them all the time, so have learned to pop right back once they are gone!


You go, girl!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, good news at last :thumbup:


Absolutely! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely gorgeous. I would keep it too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> It looks like we need a new pump, Tanya. Nothing will be done til next week. Luckily we can go to my sister for showers.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a great way to look at it and, really, about the only way to look at it and keep your sanity.


Exactly!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> I'm definitely up to the mark, again, Ann. I have to go into Atlanta (yuck, yuck, and triple yuck) in the morning, but will be back in the afternoon. You are right that I have so much going on.


Sorry to hear you are suffering but I am glad you are feeling better!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope your water woes are repaired early early early next week Linda.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--glad you finally know what is wrong with your system It took long enough for the service people to figure it out. When you said next week I thought why so long to get a pump? Then realized it was the weekend and supply houses may be closed. So hopefully Monday for you and not too cold weather over the weekend.
> 
> At least you have heat and water and a place to comfortably go for showers. I have gone without services so many times in my life and it is never fun. It is good to stay calm and be philosophical about it when you can. For me this round it was just too many things piling on one after the other.
> 
> Now just sitting here this afternoon decompressing from all the stressers over the past couple of weeks and trying to feel grounded without them: they seemed to have become a way of life. Pretty sad, huh. Time to readjust and move forward. And as Ann noted, maybe my knitting mojo will begin to return--sure hope so.


When I feel myself getting het up, I try to do a yoga breathing practice. It just helps me get everything back in perspective. Your knitting mojo will return - just don't try to force it. Let it happen in its own good time and try something else, losing yourself in a good book, perhaps. You will get there, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, hope you get your water problems resolved next week.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank goodness you have some good news at last, Tanya.
> We still have no hot water and now no central heating either. The fitting of the valve went well but now the boiler keeps cutting out. The man who came out thinks an air block is causing the problem together with radiators needing to be degunked. He has been working for hours. Thank goodness we have an annual contract with the firm.


It has been awhile since my Dad was stationed in Nuremberg! I could not remember the name of those heating items that feel SOO good when you are damp and need to warm up. RADIATOR!

As to the sediment in the Radiators...you may have to arrange some kind of filtration as the "source" water may not be cleaned for consumption. I have to clean up our "humidifier" dutch oven (5-10 quart size...you tell me the regional name and I'll learn new names). It's a WearEver brand item and is the smallest "soup pot" you can have before being able to water bathe fruit jars for jellies, etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> When I feel myself getting het up, I try to do a yoga breathing practice. It just helps me get everything back in perspective. Your knitting mojo will return - just don't try to force it. Let it happen in its own good time and try something else, losing yourself in a good book, perhaps. You will get there, Tanya.


Roving Crafters had a focus on Elizabeth Zimmerman yesterday and they ran this quote from her:

Properly practiced, knitting soothes the troubled spirit, and it doesnt hurt the untroubled spirit either.

The writer of the yesterdays blog apparently had a very difficult week herself and was trying to reground herself with knitting and wrote about it. Like her, my knitting now will be of very small and non-demanding things that can be done as a meditation. That draft stopper was one such project--joyful color, repetitive as a mantra and relaxing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> It has been awhile since my Dad was stationed in Nuremberg! I could not remember the name of those heating items that feel SOO good when you are damp and need to warm up. RADIATOR!
> 
> As to the sediment in the Radiators...you may have to arrange some kind of filtration as the "source" water may not be cleaned for consumption. I have to clean up our "humidifier" dutch oven (5-10 quart size...you tell me the regional name and I'll learn new names). It's a WearEver brand item and is the smallest "soup pot" you can have before being able to water bathe fruit jars for jellies, etc.


Well, the large stainless steel or aluminum pots without long handles are usually called soup pots. The heavy ones out of cast iron are usually called Dutch Ovens. Wearever brand makes a lot of stainless steel or clad cookwear.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay, Tanya. Glad you have water again after all the hassle, and that you got some things to go to auction! 

Ann sorry to hear about the bursitis in your hips. Mine is uncomfortable, but not painful. I have not heard about having an injection with your own blood. Glad it worked for you. 

Sue, your LS is absolutely gorgeous. Great knitting and blocking. Enjoy wearing it and don't let dd wrangle it away  

Sorry about your migraine Elizabeth. Glad that you were able to bounce back quickly though and are enjoying your new Artic Race projects. Happy to have you back and I still have time to summon up my courage for the cutting.  

Oh bother Linda. It sure would have been nice if it could have been fixed right away. But you have a great attitude about it and at least a place to go to get a hot shower! 

Tanya, sounds like you have the right idea for knitting comfort too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay, Tanya. Glad you have water again after all the hassle, and that you got some things to go to auction!
> 
> Ann sorry to hear about the bursitis in your hips. Mine is uncomfortable, but not painful. I have not heard about having an injection with your own blood. Glad it worked for you.
> 
> ...


I think I have the next mindless project. My neighbor gave me a big bag of eyelash yarn for a shawl for her. Never worked with it before and don't really like it but I did promise to do this. Maybe now is the time and then begin to plan that coat project. Don't want to do that when the temps climb too high. Does anyone have any words of wisdom for working the eyelash yarns?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't made it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


LOL! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I would love to try such decadence! Great that all went well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, that scarf for Bronwyn looks so light and airy. Love the color. Beautiful pattern. Sorry to hear you will get no help from the Ministry. That will make things quite tight for you, I'm sure.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the Cultures for Health. I found and bookmarked the site for future perusal.


Thank you, Bev. It is a very delicate blue!
I had hoped the Ministry might have had some extra help- but their not really prepared to accept the realities of life in Auckland- yet so many of their policies encourage what is happening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots.
> 
> Sue


This looks so lovely as a blob, Sue, but I can see those picots exercising some ingenuity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That turned our very pretty!! I love the color too.. part of the yarn that I am using has this pretty mint green in it... almost a seafoam color
> 
> I hope your saying that you are out on your own doesn't mean you loose your place! Maybe you can find a border that is better suited to you... I pray you find a solution


Thanks for that Ronie.
The least I can do, is declare that I am looking for a boarder- that will mollify them a little. It is going to be a tight squeak being here- I am prepared to sacrifice a lot for Ringo's sake. Love my dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice Sue!! sometimes I wish I had gotten another set.. although I paid twice this much.. I got 8 I think in my set..
> 
> Julie I meant to mention that I like your cowl very much.. I agree it will go great with denim


Thank you! I am working on another one for the Temple, my own design, pleased with how it is working out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> This could be a blessing in disguise Julie.. certainly they would of let the owner know if the bill hadn't been paid in such a long time.. maybe the owner can make it right with the water company and you could find a way to repay it slowly.. I wish you all the best with this...


I am fairly sure it is, Ronie, I aim on small payments- and a kind friend in Utah has gifted an amount that will ease the burden a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


I love that colour Ann!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, your FG is looking good. None the worse for the little Hector detour.  I am loving your colorway.
> 
> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


Thanks, Bev for passing the message on, I am so glad to be back online!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations to your son, Bev!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for giving us the head's up about Julie's computer. Computer viruses are such a pain.


Costed $160 for the fixing- fortunately Seniors Club agreed to pay it for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ...wonderful news re DS .Sure he will do well now his feet are on the rungs .
> Thank you Bev,Linda,Norma ,Melanie ,Toni and Tanya .I say he is the devil in a dogs' body Tanya so demon dog fits perfectly .
> GS and I Took H for a walk in a nature reserve this morning but it was very dirty underfoot .It is one of those bright ,crisp days and quite pleasant to be out .
> Thank you for passing on a message from Julie .She will be worried that she is going to have even more expense .


Fortunately, Ann, the repair has been picked up by the Seniors Club. But thanks for your concern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm so happy for him!!! a great job the first year he is married is quite a nice beginning to the rest of his life!  Plus it sounds like a great job
> 
> Thanks for letting us 'worriers' know.. it is true we would of worried  I run 2 anti virus programs on my computer regularly and it seems they catch the bugs when I forget to turn off my computer at night... just boggles me because hubby only has his sleep over night and never turns his off.... my laptop will auto sleep when I put the lid down but they still get in  His is a Vista.. maybe the crooks aren't interested in a machine that old..LOL
> Our 'Geek' said don't upgrade to Windows 10! they are just doing this to get information from us.. and millions of people have done it and have given all kinds of personal information over just for the free upgrade... truth is you shouldn't ever need to give over personal information for a computer... it is sounding like the "Great American Sting" to me...


Sad to say, I think you have a very valid point there, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tricia, glad you were able to save that skein of yarn.
> 
> Tanya, I have to confess that I can't stand the smell of Kimchee. I even had to go out of the room whenever my DH opened the jar.
> Julie, your cowl looks good. That is such a pretty colour. Bronwen's scarf looks good too. What yarn did you use for it?
> ...


Sue, it is Cascade Yarns, Cascade Kid Seta, shade 22- really a gossamer weight, I think.- beautiful to work with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Back again, Sue! A bit of relearning to do- but all in all I am happy!


britgirl said:


> Great news, Bev. It sounds a very interesting job. I can imagine you are really excited and happy for him.
> 
> Sorry about Zjulie's computer. Hope she gets it fixed soon.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your getaway Bev
> 
> Cool idea to make a yarn bowl Ronie (for Bev). I use a plastic take-a-way bowl (no cut out though) and it has been working just fine. Not pretty, but serviceable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insite to the 'Plumbing' issue.. I can see how it would add up, even so it is a shock.. and usually at a very unexpected time 

I was wondering where Elizabeth was too... I am all ready to learn to steek!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think I have the next mindless project. My neighbor gave me a big bag of eyelash yarn for a shawl for her. Never worked with it before and don't really like it but I did promise to do this. Maybe now is the time and then begin to plan that coat project. Don't want to do that when the temps climb too high. Does anyone have any words of wisdom for working the eyelash yarns?


I made a couple of teddy bears with the eyelash yarn and a couple of prayer shawls. When you are done knitting your project, lightly "brush" it to bring out the lashes. I used my fingers and a thicker comb, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darn! I have forgotten what page I was on- if I've failed to answer anyone, my apologies- time to do breakfast for me and Ringo.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Costed $160 for the fixing- fortunately Seniors Club agreed to pay it for me.


Welcome back, Julie! That was so nice of your SC to cover the cost for you. :thumbup: What a wonderful blessing.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ...good to see you back and that the club were forthcoming with payment .Ringo is worth every penny I am sure ,a faithful friend who will bring you comfort .
Caryn ...they put your blood in a centrifuge and inject some of the results back into your joint which hurts like mad but worth it .Apparently it was a method used in Germany for treating horses .
Tanya ..advice about eyelash yarn .....get it cast on ,knit furiously and cast off ASAP ! Not pleasant IMHO .You may like it of course .
Linda ...I Often think how nesh I am having lived,as a small child in a house with a black lead grate ,outside toilet and a weekly bath in front of the fire in a tin bath with water heated on the fire in a kettle then other members would use the same bath water in order of age the oldest getting the dirtiest water . Oh how things have changed . ...thank goodness !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that is great news! and it was nice he was understanding... also that you are getting some money just as you needed it!! that really is nice. 
Just think of it as a lesson learned.. next time you could investigate this first.. (I hope there isn't a next time )

Caryn I hope your elbow continues to improve.. do as little as possible!!! I got bursitis on my hip last year about this time.. and because I had to work and walk it just got worse and worse.. every once in a while I feel a twinge but it is much better now!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Julie! That was so nice of your SC to cover the cost for you. :thumbup: What a wonderful blessing.


It is indeed! Thanks Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Look what I found - cables and lace together! It is a pretty simple shawl and is very similar to Elizabeth's January 2016 edge. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiltons-edge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ringo is the delight of my life! His one drawback is he defends me against all the world, especially other dogs- he is much better tempered when I'm not around! And thanks Ann, it is good to be back online!



annweb said:


> Julie ...good to see you back and that the club were forthcoming with payment .Ringo is worth every penny I am sure ,a faithful friend who will bring you comfort .
> Caryn ...they put your blood in a centrifuge and inject some of the results back into your joint which hurts like mad but worth it .Apparently it was a method used in Germany for treating horses .
> Tanya ..advice about eyelash yarn .....get it cast on ,knit furiously and cast off ASAP ! Not pleasant IMHO .You may like it of course .
> Linda ...I Often think how nesh I am having lived,as a small child in a house with a black lead grate ,outside toilet and a weekly bath in front of the fire in a tin bath with water heated on the fire in a kettle then other members would use the same bath water in order of age the oldest getting the dirtiest water . Oh how things have changed . ...thank goodness !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is so beautiful!! I can fully understand why it isn't going anywhere but around your shoulders  I'd love to know what yarn you used! It shows your perfect stitches so well


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> ....Tanya ..advice about eyelash yarn .....get it cast on ,knit furiously and cast off ASAP ! Not pleasant IMHO .You may like it of course .....


*LOL!!!* Good one, Ann!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--glad you finally know what is wrong with your system It took long enough for the service people to figure it out. When you said next week I thought why so long to get a pump? Then realized it was the weekend and supply houses may be closed. So hopefully Monday for you and not too cold weather over the weekend.
> 
> At least you have heat and water and a place to comfortably go for showers. I have gone without services so many times in my life and it is never fun. It is good to stay calm and be philosophical about it when you can. For me this round it was just too many things piling on one after the other.
> 
> Now just sitting here this afternoon decompressing from all the stressers over the past couple of weeks and trying to feel grounded without them: they seemed to have become a way of life. Pretty sad, huh. Time to readjust and move forward. And as Ann noted, maybe my knitting mojo will begin to return--sure hope so.


I think playing with yarn is the best decompressor there is... I love looking through all my patterns.. and magazines.. I also love just casting on and trying new stitches.. sometimes I get inspired and turn it into something....


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think playing with yarn is the best decompressor there is... I love looking through all my patterns.. and magazines.. I also love just casting on and trying new stitches.. sometimes I get inspired and turn it into something....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *LOL!!!* Good one, Ann!!! :thumbup:


Toni--nice shawl pattern. It has a very clean and calming feel to it.

Toni/ Ann--thanks for the heads up one the eyelash yarn. Ann, I think my experience will feel like yours. :thumbup: I have been avoiding this project for several months but it seems like the time to do it now when nothing else is pulling at me knitwise.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I have the next mindless project. My neighbor gave me a big bag of eyelash yarn for a shawl for her. Never worked with it before and don't really like it but I did promise to do this. Maybe now is the time and then begin to plan that coat project. Don't want to do that when the temps climb too high. Does anyone have any words of wisdom for working the eyelash yarns?


I have been told by GypsyCream that you need to use a carrier yarn with it.. something like crochet thread or a thin yarn works. I would also put a sheet or blanket over you lap because it can shed depending on the brand. Ros works with it a lot and if she was back she could give you some first hand advice!  always better than second hand advice..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ...I Often think how nesh I am having lived,as a small child in a house with a black lead grate ,outside toilet and a weekly bath in front of the fire in a tin bath with water heated on the fire in a kettle then other members would use the same bath water in order of age the oldest getting the dirtiest water . Oh how things have changed . ...thank goodness !


That is where the saying "don't throw out the baby with the bath water" comes from... in our house it was the same only we had a tub and Mom would get us in and out as fast as possible.. then came out Mr. Bubbles and I think times changed, we were allowed to play in the bath because the box said it cleaned the tub too!! LOL one by one we all moved from baths to showers..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Funny. I was looking at that last night. I like it, but really prefer the lighter weight yarns.

Sue


TLL said:


> Look what I found - cables and lace together! It is a pretty simple shawl and is very similar to Elizabeth's January 2016 edge. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiltons-edge


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome back Julie! I am glad your issues are getting sorted out.. they sure have some nice services for you  It does help with the stress I am sure... I agree with you on Ringo's count.. he is such good company for you.. I dread the day I loose one of mine.. they are so much work at times and just amazing other times


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. It is KnitPicks Gloss fingering in Velveteen colour way. It was a nice yarn to work with.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that is so beautiful!! I can fully understand why it isn't going anywhere but around your shoulders  I'd love to know what yarn you used! It shows your perfect stitches so well


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Julie. It is good of your Senior club to help out.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Welcome back Julie! I am glad your issues are getting sorted out.. they sure have some nice services for you  It does help with the stress I am sure... I agree with you on Ringo's count.. he is such good company for you.. I dread the day I loose one of mine.. they are so much work at times and just amazing other times


Hopefully I have a good few years to go before losing Ringo- he's not yet five. Good to be back, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Julie. It is good of your Senior club to help out.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue- it has been a huge help!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have been told by GypsyCream that you need to use a carrier yarn with it.. something like crochet thread or a thin yarn works. I would also put a sheet or blanket over you lap because it can shed depending on the brand. Ros works with it a lot and if she was back she could give you some first hand advice!  always better than second hand advice..


Oh, I forgot about the carrier yarn. Good for you for remembering, Ronie! The weight of that yarn can vary, depending on the end results you are looking for.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Roving Crafters had a focus on Elizabeth Zimmerman yesterday and they ran this quote from her:
> 
> Properly practiced, knitting soothes the troubled spirit, and it doesnt hurt the untroubled spirit either.
> 
> The writer of the yesterdays blog apparently had a very difficult week herself and was trying to reground herself with knitting and wrote about it. Like her, my knitting now will be of very small and non-demanding things that can be done as a meditation. That draft stopper was one such project--joyful color, repetitive as a mantra and relaxing.


That all sounds like good sense, Tanya, take the pressure off yourself.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think I have the next mindless project. My neighbor gave me a big bag of eyelash yarn for a shawl for her. Never worked with it before and don't really like it but I did promise to do this. Maybe now is the time and then begin to plan that coat project. Don't want to do that when the temps climb too high. Does anyone have any words of wisdom for working the eyelash yarns?


I found I had to take it slowly and make sure every stitch was clean - I was making teddy bears.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I made a couple of teddy bears with the eyelash yarn and a couple of prayer shawls. When you are done knitting your project, lightly "brush" it to bring out the lashes. I used my fingers and a thicker comb, I think.


Yes, I did that too. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ...good to see you back and that the club were forthcoming with payment .Ringo is worth every penny I am sure ,a faithful friend who will bring you comfort .
> Caryn ...they put your blood in a centrifuge and inject some of the results back into your joint which hurts like mad but worth it .Apparently it was a method used in Germany for treating horses .
> Tanya ..advice about eyelash yarn .....get it cast on ,knit furiously and cast off ASAP ! Not pleasant IMHO .You may like it of course .
> Linda ...I Often think how nesh I am having lived,as a small child in a house with a black lead grate ,outside toilet and a weekly bath in front of the fire in a tin bath with water heated on the fire in a kettle then other members would use the same bath water in order of age the oldest getting the dirtiest water . Oh how things have changed . ...thank goodness !


That kind of upbringing makes you very appreciative of modern plumbing and heating, Ann. We didn't have to live like that though my grandparents did. I can remember sitting on the step to the outside toilet talking to my granddad - I must have been about 2 I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Look what I found - cables and lace together! It is a pretty simple shawl and is very similar to Elizabeth's January 2016 edge. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiltons-edge


That looks good and in a heavier weight yarn too. Should knit up really quickly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> That looks good and in a heavier weight yarn too. Should knit up really quickly.


That's what I was thinking, too. Or it could be very light weight in lace. - not sure about the cables though.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have been told by GypsyCream that you need to use a carrier yarn with it.. something like crochet thread or a thin yarn works. I would also put a sheet or blanket over you lap because it can shed depending on the brand. Ros works with it a lot and if she was back she could give you some first hand advice!  always better than second hand advice..


It really does shed. My husband, very picky about the floors, will point out pieces on the floor. When I have knitted with it, a ladder yarn works nicely it is thin and still allows the eyelash to show well. I used to crochet a mesh from thin crochet yarn and then thread the eyelash through with several other yarns. Once you have the mesh made, it is really fast to make the scarf or shawl. Good way to use up interesting leftovers, too.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry about your migraine, Elizabeth. It is good to see you back.
> 
> Sue


No worries! They come all the time in Spring and I am used to them. They are an interruption, but not as bad as having a day of 'let the dog out - let the dog in - let the dog out - let the dog in....' :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry to hear you are suffering but I am glad you are feeling better!


Was suffering, but made it to Atlanta and back without having to commit murder due to insane drivers, so all is well! :roll:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Look what I found - cables and lace together! It is a pretty simple shawl and is very similar to Elizabeth's January 2016 edge. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hiltons-edge


It does look almost like the January pattern. Cute shawl!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Was suffering, but made it to Atlanta and back without having to commit murder due to insane drivers, so all is well! :roll:


I hear you girlfriend, I used to drive to Miami daily. :::shudder:::


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I hear you girlfriend, I used to drive to Miami daily. :::shudder:::


Yes, Miami would be the same nightmare. I still can't figure out how I made that drive every day for so many years. I LOVE working at home!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yes, Miami would be the same nightmare. I still can't figure out how I made that drive every day for so many years. I LOVE working at home!


I had a 55 mile one way drive to the Wash DC area when I worked. It is when I began listening to books from Audible. Made the slow downs tolerable. My company let me work at home in Friday's which saved me as it was the worst day, everyone trying to get out of DC. Makes me shudder to think of it and how I managed to spend close to 3 hours on the road daily. Too bad I couldn't knit and drive 😂. When people in Albuquerque complain about the traffic, I think they just have no idea of how bad it can be. Of course it is all relative to what you are used to.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Was suffering, but made it to Atlanta and back without having to commit murder due to insane drivers, so all is well! :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ..... I LOVE working at home!


So do I! I love being home, now to make more money at it.

I don't think anyone will have to remind me that custom knitting is NOT the way to go, at least for me. I'm not even getting a $1 an hour. The advertising might be good though once they get these shawls. Just one more stitch, just one more stitch.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> So do I! I love being home, now to make more money at it.
> 
> I don't think anyone will have to remind me that custom knitting is NOT the way to go, at least for me. I'm not even getting a $1 an hour. The advertising might be good though once they get these shawls. Just one more stitch, just one more stitch.....


If we charged a living amount per hour, we could never compete with all the machine produced garments! JMO.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Back again, Sue! A bit of relearning to do- but all in all I am happy!


Welcome back, Julie! You've been missed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Welcome back, Julie! You've been missed.


Thank you Pam! it is good to be back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I hear you girlfriend, I used to drive to Miami daily. :::shudder:::


The traffic here in the major Seattle area (which includes cities to the north and south of us for about a 90 mile or more stretch) is just horrendous a good deal of the time. It's like the people get behind the wheel of their car and think anything goes. I never personally drive on the freeway here, but am often a passenger and it gets to be quite terrifying at times. Makes me shudder to think about it. When I was working, I always commuted to work on the bus as we have a really good transit system and I have a short walk to get the bus, so didn't have to deal with it at all. Just read my book and ignored what was going on around me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pam! it is good to be back!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Having a bit of a giggle about the travelling tales as daughter and I were jesting earlier about her 5 minute commute to work and saying how it ruined her day !


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If we charged a living amount per hour, we could never compete with all the machine produced garments! JMO.


That is a very honest opinion, Julie. When we set the price for these shawls, I assured her that she was getting a very good deal. It wasn't until I figured out the time it takes per row and the number of rows that I realized how good of a deal she is getting. Oh well. They will totally enjoy them, and that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> .... Just read my book and ignored what was going on around me.


That is a great way to travel.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a very honest opinion, Julie. When we set the price for these shawls, I assured her that she was getting a very good deal. It wasn't until I figured out the time it takes per row and the number of rows that I realized how good of a deal she is getting. Oh well. They will totally enjoy them, and that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


I think the only way to make money with hand knits is to use a knitting machine  even then I have no idea how to use one so maybe I wouldn't even help.. all you can do is just enjoy the process and take pride in your work.

I'd love to make money from home.. but I don't have a clue as to what would sell  I have lots of ideas though


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone looked at the sock pattern we were going to do?? I just looked so I could get my tension right and realized they are Men's Large! I don't have large feet so I wonder how hard they would be to alter for women's?? I might just do a different pair of socks.. I have Elizabeth's pattern.. it might work better.. I'll see what Bev has in store for us she might have some ideas.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think the only way to make money with hand knits is to use a knitting machine  even then I have no idea how to use one so maybe I wouldn't even help.. all you can do is just enjoy the process and take pride in your work.


Thank you, Ronie. You are so right.



> I'd love to make money from home.. but I don't have a clue as to what would sell  I have lots of ideas though


Maybe you need to give some of these ideas more thought?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Has anyone looked at the sock pattern we were going to do?? I just looked so I could get my tension right and realized they are Men's Large! I don't have large feet so I wonder how hard they would be to alter for women's?? I might just do a different pair of socks.. I have Elizabeth's pattern.. it might work better.. I'll see what Bev has in store for us she might have some ideas.


I have looked at the pattern enough to know that it is divided into sections for easy presentation, but that is it. It seems like a different pair of socks following the idea of these pattern parts would work. We could compare notes while we are doing them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi every body!!! It seems I can get back on KP on my tablet and phone. I received a notification the other day for the Parade of DreamBird shawls and here I am. How is everyone? Good I hope. 
You know there is no way that I am going to read through 60 pages. I may come visit from time to time, but I doubt that I will be reading through all the LPs any more. I just don't have enough time in the day to knit all I want . . . . Etc.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Having a bit of a giggle about the travelling tales as daughter and I were jesting earlier about her 5 minute commute to work and saying how it ruined her day !


  My current employer called me and her first question was if I wanted to work in the same county I lived in, lol. Now I get cranky if my commute goes over fifteen minutes. Side story: I was at a training in New Orleans and met the other warehouse reps: Los Angeles, New York, Dallas, and Vancouver. The host was driving us somewhere and apologized for the bad traffic - we were doing about 25 mph on a highway. The Vancouver guy was agreeing how bad it was while LA, NY, Dallas, and myself (Miami) all asked 'what bad traffic'. lol

Knitting update: only two repeats, plus the half repeat (to close the cables), and the short kitchener section to go on Bonnie's Wish. Looks like she will be done this weekend, yay!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's what I have been working on lately.
First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi every body!!! It seems I can get back on KP on my tablet and phone. I received a notification the other day for the Parade of DreamBird shawls and here I am. How is everyone? Good I hope.
> You know there is no way that I am going to read through 60 pages. I may come visit from time to time, but I doubt that I will be reading through all the LPs any more. I just don't have enough time in the day to knit all I want . . . . Etc.


Welcome back Chris! Quickie summary: Linda and Tanya have to go to a neighbors to take showers as both are without water. Bev is away in Chicago for the weekend. Jane is in Ottowa visiting with Michael (it is his swearing in ceremony as a page). Elizabeth has survived her drive to Atlanta and will be starting her steeking lesson on Monday. Julie is back on line after a computer virus problem. Ros is sick. Caryn damaged her elbow and is working through a bout of bursitis. Karen is losing weight (intentional). Toni is working on her commission shawls. Ronie is looking for a way to decorate a bird cage. Norma had a recent visit with the grands and has survived. Sue is tending to her DH who is down with appendicitis but has finished a couple of knits. I know I am missing someone, criminy, brain access is faulty.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick update Mel. Hope everyone is back to normal soon.

ETA - there's so much going on that I don't know what to say. I hope the best for everyone.



MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Chris! Quickie summary: Linda and Tanya have to go to a neighbors to take showers as both are without water. Bev is away in Chicago for the weekend. Jane is in Ottowa visiting with Michael (it is his swearing in ceremony as a page). Elizabeth has survived her drive to Atlanta and will be starting her steeking lesson on Monday. Julie is back on line after a computer virus problem. Ros is sick. Caryn damaged her elbow and is working through a bout of bursitis. Karen is losing weight (intentional). Toni is working on her commission shawls. Ronie is looking for a way to decorate a bird cage. Norma had a recent visit with the grands and has survived. Sue is tending to her DH who is down with appendicitis but has finished a couple of knits. I know I am missing someone, criminy, brain access is faulty.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I had a 55 mile one way drive to the Wash DC area when I worked. It is when I began listening to books from Audible. Made the slow downs tolerable. My company let me work at home in Friday's which saved me as it was the worst day, everyone trying to get out of DC. Makes me shudder to think of it and how I managed to spend close to 3 hours on the road daily. Too bad I couldn't knit and drive 😂. When people in Albuquerque complain about the traffic, I think they just have no idea of how bad it can be. Of course it is all relative to what you are used to.


I was performing with puppets for certain venues part of that time, so I would put on a hand puppet, crank up my tape, and practice my routines while driving. I got a lot of double takes from people while we would be stopped waiting for traffic to move. No worries about it interfering with driving - it was just like wearing a very thick mitten and I could grab the wheel at any time. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> So do I! I love being home, now to make more money at it.


From your lips to God's ears!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If we charged a living amount per hour, we could never compete with all the machine produced garments! JMO.


Agree, agree, agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great way to travel.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> The traffic here in the major Seattle area (which includes cities to the north and south of us for about a 90 mile or more stretch) is just horrendous a good deal of the time. It's like the people get behind the wheel of their car and think anything goes. I never personally drive on the freeway here, but am often a passenger and it gets to be quite terrifying at times. Makes me shudder to think about it. When I was working, I always commuted to work on the bus as we have a really good transit system and I have a short walk to get the bus, so didn't have to deal with it at all. Just read my book and ignored what was going on around me.


I LOVED using mass transit when I was in New Orleans. Got so much reading and knitting done then. No driving worries, just sit back and relax. AHHHHH!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Having a bit of a giggle about the travelling tales as daughter and I were jesting earlier about her 5 minute commute to work and saying how it ruined her day !


LOL! I used to have a 10 minute commute once and complained just like that. I think I just prefer that someone else do the driving.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here's what I have been working on lately.
> First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


Your socks are wonderful, Chris! We miss you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> They will totally enjoy them, and that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


That's the best way to look at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I LOVED using mass transit when I was in New Orleans. Got so much reading and knitting done then. No driving worries, just sit back and relax. AHHHHH!


Exactly!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> LOL! I used to have a 10 minute commute once and complained just like that. I think I just prefer that someone else do the driving.


I definitely do, especially in heavy traffic.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Has anyone looked at the sock pattern we were going to do?? I just looked so I could get my tension right and realized they are Men's Large! I don't have large feet so I wonder how hard they would be to alter for women's?? I might just do a different pair of socks.. I have Elizabeth's pattern.. it might work better.. I'll see what Bev has in store for us she might have some ideas.


There were a LOT of women knitting that pattern when it was the MKAL on Ravelry. Surely there are instructions for adjusting the pattern. Surely.

_Don't call me Shirley. Hmph._


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Hi every body!!! It seems I can get back on KP on my tablet and phone. I received a notification the other day for the Parade of DreamBird shawls and here I am. How is everyone? Good I hope.
> You know there is no way that I am going to read through 60 pages. I may come visit from time to time, but I doubt that I will be reading through all the LPs any more. I just don't have enough time in the day to knit all I want . . . . Etc.


YAY! KittyChris is back! Missed you!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here's what I have been working on lately.
> First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


Chris, the bottom socks are sooooo fun! The upper socks are stupendous!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Chris! Quickie summary: Linda and Tanya have to go to a neighbors to take showers as both are without water. Bev is away in Chicago for the weekend. Jane is in Ottowa visiting with Michael (it is his swearing in ceremony as a page). Elizabeth has survived her drive to Atlanta and will be starting her steeking lesson on Monday. Julie is back on line after a computer virus problem. Ros is sick. Caryn damaged her elbow and is working through a bout of bursitis. Karen is losing weight (intentional). Toni is working on her commission shawls. Ronie is looking for a way to decorate a bird cage. Norma had a recent visit with the grands and has survived. Sue is tending to her DH who is down with appendicitis but has finished a couple of knits. I know I am missing someone, criminy, brain access is faulty.


ROTFL! I read that and then heard myself say, "P.S. Your cat is dead." :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a very honest opinion, Julie. When we set the price for these shawls, I assured her that she was getting a very good deal. It wasn't until I figured out the time it takes per row and the number of rows that I realized how good of a deal she is getting. Oh well. They will totally enjoy them, and that is a very good thing. :thumbup:


I hope you've not sold yourself too short!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi every body!!! It seems I can get back on KP on my tablet and phone. I received a notification the other day for the Parade of DreamBird shawls and here I am. How is everyone? Good I hope.
> You know there is no way that I am going to read through 60 pages. I may come visit from time to time, but I doubt that I will be reading through all the LPs any more. I just don't have enough time in the day to knit all I want . . . . Etc.


Lovely to see you posting again, Chris, I've missed you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Agree, agree, agree!


It's a sad state of affairs, though.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Here is the aran. The colour on my monitor looks close. Still debating whether to pick up around the neck and do some ribbing as per the original pattern.


The aran is just wonderful. You did a superb job on it. I agree with everyone else about the neckline. I think it is beautiful as is.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks for the quick update Mel. Hope everyone is back to normal soon.
> 
> ETA - there's so much going on that I don't know what to say. I hope the best for everyone.


We're just glad you could pop in on us, Chris! We have missed you. 

Those are great socks!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you sure you are looking at the right one? There were two. I think the one we are doing was called Tea.Earl Grey.Hot. It was a KAL last year, and does come in Women's S,M and L, not the Stephanie Pearl McPhee one, which is a Men's Large size.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Has anyone looked at the sock pattern we were going to do?? I just looked so I could get my tension right and realized they are Men's Large! I don't have large feet so I wonder how hard they would be to alter for women's?? I might just do a different pair of socks.. I have Elizabeth's pattern.. it might work better.. I'll see what Bev has in store for us she might have some ideas.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Chris! Quickie summary: Linda and Tanya have to go to a neighbors to take showers as both are without water. Bev is away in Chicago for the weekend. Jane is in Ottowa visiting with Michael (it is his swearing in ceremony as a page). Elizabeth has survived her drive to Atlanta and will be starting her steeking lesson on Monday. Julie is back on line after a computer virus problem. Ros is sick. Caryn damaged her elbow and is working through a bout of bursitis. Karen is losing weight (intentional). Toni is working on her commission shawls. Ronie is looking for a way to decorate a bird cage. Norma had a recent visit with the grands and has survived. Sue is tending to her DH who is down with appendicitis but has finished a couple of knits. I know I am missing someone, criminy, brain access is faulty.


Great memory, Melanie!!!



dogyarns said:


> I was performing with puppets for certain venues part of that time, so I would put on a hand puppet, crank up my tape, and practice my routines while driving. I got a lot of double takes from people while we would be stopped waiting for traffic to move. No worries about it interfering with driving - it was just like wearing a very thick mitten and I could grab the wheel at any time.


Elizabeth, the multi-tasking driver! 



> From your lips to God's ears!


Amen!!!



> That's the best way to look at it.


Thank you, Elizabeth.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> My DH calls my solitaire playing 'quality time', as in we (DH and I) are spending quality time together - me on my PC and he on his, lol! Enjoy


My dh and I do the same thing. Then if I find something wonderful, like the aran, I share with him. He loves to see all the beautiful things that we knit. I have trained him well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see you back, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope you've not sold yourself too short!


The yarn will be more than paid for, so I am ok that way. I just had to grump about the number of hours and now I have figure skating on the TV. This is not a good idea when "speed" knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Good to see you back, Julie!


It is very good to be back, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The yarn will be more than paid for, so I am ok that way. I just had to grump about the number of hours and now I have figure skating on the TV. This is not a good idea when "speed" knitting.


Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Was suffering, but made it to Atlanta and back without having to commit murder due to insane drivers, so all is well! :roll:


How restrained you are :wink:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The other WIP, that is now an FO, is Bronwen's scarf, in Cascade Kid Seta- the Traveling Vine that took far too long to complete, and now I must save my pennies to get posted down to her.


That is very nice. I'm sure Bronwen will love it. I certainly would!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris, glad to see you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That is very nice. I'm sure Bronwen will love it. I certainly would!


My daughter is unpredictable Dodie- you get used to it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has been a very frustrating afternoon. I had a problem with a shawl I am knitting. First time I had an extra stitch. Read the previous row, then ripped down a couple of rows. Then next time I was short a stitch. Of course I should have given up then and just put it aside but didn't. I'm glad it worked finally, but felt like I wasted all my afternoon. Then a stitch marker fell off and I looked all over and couldn't find it. I was down on my hands and knees to no avail. You have to wonder how a pesky little thing like that can just disappear? Then one of my dogs was sick twice today. As soon as I heard him, I shot up out of my chair, dropped my knitting and ran trying to get him out the door, shooing him along. My jazzercise instructor is sick at present, so there was no class today, so I was just improvising to get some sort of exercise in.

Now am I brave enough to try and knit that last row that will let me reach today's goal, and then put it aside, or should I stop whilst I am ahead?

Sue


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Every now and then people ask about blocking mats and where to find them. I was at Costco this morning and found some of the flooring on sale for just $10.99 for 8 mats. I already have two sets, but they only came in sets of 4 for about twice the cost. My DH wanted me to buy two sets, but I stuck at just the one, as I don't really need any more, although some of the interlocking pieces have broken, but I thought it was a really good deal, and I certainly do use them. Sue


I bought mine when I had the shop, so I got them wholesale. That was many moons ago, so I don't remember what they cost. I have 16 individual items and have never used more than about 8 or 9. I don't know what I'd do without them.

When I was crocheting tablecloths I used the kingsize bed. It wasn't fun getting it off of the bed at night if it wasn't dry. I'd set it over my table until the morning. The tableclothes were round and my table was rectangulr. Not a good fit!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> The party/get-together just broke up. A number of us who live in somewhat close proximity get together on the 3rd Wednesday of each month. We spend the afternoon sharing our projects, talking, commiserating, talking and then finish up with tea and a goodie. Usually, the girls meet at my house; I suspect because it is easier for me to host since I live alone and have lots of space, etc and because that means that I make the goodie. Today, we had a special treat (no not the food). A couple of weeks ago, I found a box of crochet garments that my Mom made in the 1970s. I had never seen them although I had heard of them; so I saved the box till this afternoon and we went through it together. There were 2 dresses (2 piece) and I think 4 or 5 separate tops in a variety of colors ranching from lavender to bold pinks, greens, aquas, etc. I think it is fair to say we all enjoyed looking at Mom's work. And then we had the food. So over a cup of Earl Grey Tea we each had a piece of this decedent Strawberry Mousse Cake. I hadn't made it before, but it was easy to make. The mousse was light and airy and the flavors all combined well. This is not a calorie-reduced recipe -- I really don't want to know how bad it was. Of course, being a reasonably smart individual, I sent the left overs of both the cake and the chocolate wafer cookies that I made for the crust home with the other ladies for their men.


That is absolutely decadent! Your baking is very beautiful. I think I'll move next door to you!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Love Story. I have to think about how am going to block the edging tomorrow with all those picots. Sue


Beautiful work, Sue. It'll be even better when blocked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that was quite an overview. Very impressive.

Hey Chris--really good to hear from you. Your socks are just stupendous. Love your colors and the patterning are marvelous. Astounding work.

Chris, if you can find Linda's Aran, it is a must see. Maybe she or someone else can remember the page on which it was shown. Also, Sue's Love Story which was just finished.

Ronie/Toni--thanks for the pointers on working with eyelash yarn. Have started--4 times. After the 3rd knitting trial I switched to crochet as I am now just stabbing the work for stitches and not worrying about dropping them. If I lose the stitch off the hook, it is a nitemare to try and pick it up. The yarn is silky soft which feels nice, but Ann is so right--best to work as fast as possible and be done with it.

Linda/Ann--knew a Brit who grew up outside of London whose family lived without running water and still may. I used to live in a tenement apartment with a toilet out in the hall and tub in the kitchen. Actually several of those apartments. Outhouses offered more privacy! Amazing how much has changed in our cultures in our lifetimes. What a bevy of kaleidoscopic memories we all hold.

I left Poughkeepsie, a city of 30-35,000, in part because of the traffic and that was after living in NYC with its traffic. It gets aggravating driving the 1 mile thru the town traffic at rush hour these years. We sure can spoil ourselves. And I love it. But still drive down to NYC rather than hassle with trains and buses. Maybe I would feel different if I could handle all the walking and steps. Used to walk the city from one end to the other when younger and living there.

Toni--you are now feeling a lot of my frustration about selling my work. Trying to make things that I enjoy and have some quality to them while being able to sell cheaply enough that people will buy. We need to figure out how to reach financially well off people who love handmade art/crafts and will pay the price. It is also true that knit and crochet work is some of the most time consuming work and good quality materials are not cheap. And we are also in competition with all the people who do these crafts for family and make them seem unvaluable. I have found that when many people seem to be able to do something, the public places a low value on it. This has been true in my construction where mechanicals get top dollar but people who paint, and do carpentry are down graded as many homeowners feel that can do it themselves. Totally not true, but such is bias we experience.

However, it is so true that working out home is so much easier than having to go out to work.

The auction guy here yesterday told me about an estate sale where the owner had inherited many tubs of yarn. The auction guy was stunned at the prices of the yarn and the clamor of women who came to that auction. It sure would have fun to be at that auction. I tried to get him to take my higher end items to sell but he said no. Oh, well, it was worth the question. 

Oh, Btw, my Clara Parkes book arrived couple of days ago. Haven't had a chance to get into it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..hope you managed the next row .
Chris ..good to see what you have made .Beautiful socks .Hope you manage to show some more soon.
Good you have managed to pop by Dodie .
Having been very reticent about binding off Voodoo I took the bull by the horns and gave it a go .Well it seems to be turning out alright and is as easy as abc .I think the things I have made since joining here have been a great help over all and they are mainly designs by you know who ,not forgetting Toni and the cowl of course .
Making money from any handi work seems nigh to impossible .People just don't appreciate the hours designated to hand made items .A friend ,who does a few craft fairs always adds a few small toys and finds those sell well if people take their children .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, so glad you were able to get the computer fixed and you are back on line. Nice that the senior's club was able to help with the cost of the repair too. Would love to see your new cowl that you are doing with your own design, when you get a chance. 

Thanks Ronie, re my elbow bursitis. I am trying not to use the arm too much, but it is my right arm. I haven't knit any yesterday or so far today. But I think I will try a bit tonight on the new Susanna Winter clue. Glad to hear yours did get better. 

One thing about being retired is you don't have to worry about traffic. Just have to go out when you know there is less. But I always worked in small towns and close to home anyway, so I can't complain. 

Chris, glad to "see" you back again. What great socks you have gotten done while away! Wonderful color work and wonderful happy colors!

Sue, glad you got things to work out. I have done that dance with the dog too in order to get them out before the big mess needs to be cleaned up from the carpet!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> That is absolutely decadent! Your baking is very beautiful. I think I'll move next door to you!


Funny -- My Mom's house is vacant and a really nice home. So, come on down then we can knit together.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I got my sock yarn today  It is taking me longer and longer to get a repeat of 3 rows done on the Butterfly shawl.. I need to finish up the last half of the last row for tonight!! I am also getting complacent with it and finding myself making mistakes.. so I am looking over each section to make sure it is right before going to the next one.. I do love this pattern though and it is looking really nice in the yarn I chose...


Ronie, which Butterfly shawl are you making. I looked through the ones on Ravelry and I found this shawl:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavy-leaves-and-butterflies-shawl

and think I'll do it next. It is really light and airy and the pattern is free as soon as I'm done with Uhura (only 2 more pattern rows to go) and the grey one.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Ronie, which Butterfly shawl are you making. I looked through the ones on Ravelry and I found this shawl:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavy-leaves-and-butterflies-shawl
> 
> and think I'll do it next. It is really light and airy and the pattern is free as soon as I'm done with Uhura (only 2 more pattern rows to go) and the grey one.


Dodie -- that's a good looking shawl. Should be fun for you. What are you going to use for yarn?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Rescued and completed the latest clue of F . G .


This is really looking good. The color is just great for the Formal Garden. I'm going to make mine brown in remembrance of the Pacific coast drought!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Dodie -- that's a good looking shawl. Should be fun for you. What are you going to use for yarn?


I have a lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread running through it from ColourMart. That's the only one that's colorful and yet not too much, I don't think. I didn't realize there was the metallic when I bought it, but it will be very pretty I think.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> This morning I woke up and discovered a huge watery lump at the end of my elbow. I have found out that it is bursitis and I have to take anti inflammatories. It doesn't hurt, but it looks really weird. The Dr. said I may have bumped my elbow or from some repetitive motions-hmmm.


Caryn, I hope the elbow won't cause any problems with your knitting or crocheting, that would be really terrible. Did the doctor say it would go down by itself? I sure hope so.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Or it could be very light weight in lace. - not sure about the cables though.


I think the cables would look better I a heavier weight but fingering/sport/dk would work as well as aran weight.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well all, my DS got his job! He is so excited. He will start on March 3rd. It is full time and a definite boost to their budget. He will be going out to breaking news, taking pictures and working right on scene and posting on a laptop right there. He will be doing research and such at the office. He looking forward to growing into the job. I am quite excited and proud of him.
> 
> Julie contacted me last night. Her computer has gotten a virus and is out to be fixed. She is thinking she will be offline for a day or two. She wanted us all to know, since we are all worriers (my word not hers).


It's wonderful that your son got the job. The job market here is not over "the Great Recession" yet, I don't think.

I hope Julie will be back soon. We'll all miss her, I'm sure.

I certainly glad I'm feeling better. I've missed all of your chit chat and it's fun to read even though I'm 20 - 30 pages behind..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> My dh and I do the same thing. Then if I find something wonderful, like the aran, I share with him. He loves to see all the beautiful things that we knit. I have trained him well!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
my DH training so far has gotten him to say 'are you counting'


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi every body!!! It seems I can get back on KP on my tablet and phone. I received a notification the other day for the Parade of DreamBird shawls and here I am. How is everyone? Good I hope.
> You know there is no way that I am going to read through 60 pages. I may come visit from time to time, but I doubt that I will be reading through all the LPs any more. I just don't have enough time in the day to knit all I want . . . . Etc.


Nice to see you back, Chris.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here's what I have been working on lately.
> First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


I love your socks , Chris. Fantastic colours.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This has been a week of Everything-that-can-go-wrong" has. Fortunately the repairs so far have been not too bad. Just discovered the plug in for the Macbook completely fell apart. The good news was it was easy to reach Apple. They no longer sell parts for my computer but Amazon had a replacement piece for less than $5.00. There are still some inexpensive repairs in the world. Amazing. If I wanted to wait and wanted to order from China, the part would have been $.01 with free shipping. Unreal.
> 
> My water woes are still but I had to pay someone to open my pump for repriming as the nut was too rusted in for my bad shoulder to bully open. He charged me $100.00 to apply a wrench on a joint that had been soaking in a penetrating rust remover overnight! But he wanted $352.00 to prime the pump. I refused to pay that ridiculous fee and he knew it was ridiculous. The day is warm enough to stand running up and down to the basement with water from my neighbor.
> 
> ...


That is so funny (not funny ha ha) that you can get the plug from China for one cent and Apple is charging you $5.00 for the exact same thing.

I think that plumber should be shot. His fees are unbelievable.

I'm glad you got in your crocheting for the day. What a nice way to spend a really boring time at the mechanics.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I was performing with puppets for certain venues part of that time, so I would put on a hand puppet, crank up my tape, and practice my routines while driving. I got a lot of double takes from people while we would be stopped waiting for traffic to move. No worries about it interfering with driving - it was just like wearing a very thick mitten and I could grab the wheel at any time. :lol:


I would love to have seen that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The aran is just wonderful. You did a superb job on it. I agree with everyone else about the neckline. I think it is beautiful as is.


Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a very frustrating afternoon. I had a problem with a shawl I am knitting. First time I had an extra stitch. Read the previous row, then ripped down a couple of rows. Then next time I was short a stitch. Of course I should have given up then and just put it aside but didn't. I'm glad it worked finally, but felt like I wasted all my afternoon. Then a stitch marker fell off and I looked all over and couldn't find it. I was down on my hands and knees to no avail. You have to wonder how a pesky little thing like that can just disappear? Then one of my dogs was sick twice today. As soon as I heard him, I shot up out of my chair, dropped my knitting and ran trying to get him out the door, shooing him along. My jazzercise instructor is sick at present, so there was no class today, so I was just improvising to get some sort of exercise in.
> 
> Now am I brave enough to try and knit that last row that will let me reach today's goal, and then put it aside, or should I stop whilst I am ahead?
> 
> Sue


Quite an eventful day, Sue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry you had a disappointing afternoon with your knitting Sue. We here all certainly understand. And I think many of us also understand the doggie issue.

Good to see you Dodie  That is a pretty shawl (the link). Can't wait to see your Uhura.

Your socks are great Chris. Other than Dodie who is updating her goings-on right now, Belle is back online and is making a spiral patterned tablecloth, and Babalou is enjoying a vacation in Hawaii for the month (she is hosting friends so if you *happen* to show up...). Anyone elses? My memory is not as good as it should be so speak up, lol. A few people who check in once or twice a month have stopped by too.

I don't have any eyelash yarn but was gifted some ribbon a la eyelash yarn. It is basically thread that with bits of ribbon (lengthwise) along it every couple of inches. I was searching Ravelry for ideas last night as no projects are listed for this particular yarn. But I did find something similar and found a great idea. Someone made a sweater and used the ribbon-y yarn (it is not ribbon yarn) for accent stripes. Yay! I can do that. I have some basic pullover sweater patterns somewhere that I can modify. Now I need time. And yarn to match the weird yarn (it does have pretty colors) to use as the base for the sweater.

Bike ride done, no where near the 175 I'll be doing in two weeks but exercise is good for the soul. Off to cook dinner and do a few more rows on Bonnie's Wish. Hope all have a good night / day,

Melanie


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I have a lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread running through it from ColourMart. That's the only one that's colorful and yet not too much, I don't think. I didn't realize there was the metallic when I bought it, but it will be very pretty I think.


The yarn sounds lovely, Dodie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well day 4 and no water. Pump is working but problem with distribution to house. My knees prevent crawling into crawl space to check water lines so once again am forced to call for some help and will not pay emergency rates so another nite without.


I am really sorry to hear that your on day 4. Hope it was fixed before I read about it.

It reminds me of a bad electrical storm we had one winter. It took out our tv, refrigerator and every other electronic thing we had in the house. It taught us to have surge protectors for everything! It was a very expensive lesson on an enlisted military family's budget.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> my DH training so far has gotten him to say 'are you counting'


Mine says that too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here's what I have been working on lately.
> First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


Love them both. I am terrible at socks. Once I finish one I never seem to get back to making the second.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is what I have been making the past 2 days. Somewhat mindless which is what I needed. And it gave me a chance to use some of that acrylic yarn I was gifted last year.


Door snakes are always good for drafts. I hadn't even thought of that for my front door. Thanks for the great idea. I have lots of odds and ends of acrylics from the hats I make for charity.

My middle daughter was down from Washington state and I gave her about 40 hats to take back to the kids at her hospital. She's a nurse and worked in the oncology children's ward for a very long time. She's finally gotten into neurology as she burned out. She would fall in love with the kids and then some of them would pass and it got to be too much for her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> My dh and I do the same thing. Then if I find something wonderful, like the aran, I share with him. He loves to see all the beautiful things that we knit. I have trained him well!


Way to go, Dodie!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Love them both. I am terrible at socks. Once I finish one I never seem to get back to making the second.


You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We are taking off at noon tomorrow to spend the weekend with our DD in Chicago. I am taking my brioche and Earl Gray. So we will play games, knit, visit the thrift store and SIL is going to take us to see his pottery studio and make something so we get to see some of the process involved. It is his hobby, but he does sell alot.


That really sounds like you'll have a lovely time. I envy you seeing your SIL's shop, I used to collect pottery. This house is too small so I've taken to giving to my children for their homes. I still stop to see the shops and every once in a while I'll buy a piece. But now, it really has to be special.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Quite an eventful day, Sue.


 :shock: I would say!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Quite an eventful day, Sue.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


TAAT sounds like a great skill to learn, Chris. I still have a single mitt floating around here waiting for the second one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


That's exactly how I do socks. Makes it nice to finish both at the same time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I also want to play with my 'cloudborn' sock yarn.. and get the right gauge.. I am really looking forward to the sock LP that Bev is going to do!


When is Bev going to do a sock workshop? I would really enjoy that. I've knitted a lot of socks but not with patterns, so that would be really fun.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> How restrained you are :wink:


I do manage it occasionally. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has been a very frustrating afternoon. I had a problem with a shawl I am knitting. First time I had an extra stitch. Read the previous row, then ripped down a couple of rows. Then next time I was short a stitch. Of course I should have given up then and just put it aside but didn't. I'm glad it worked finally, but felt like I wasted all my afternoon. Then a stitch marker fell off and I looked all over and couldn't find it. I was down on my hands and knees to no avail. You have to wonder how a pesky little thing like that can just disappear? Then one of my dogs was sick twice today. As soon as I heard him, I shot up out of my chair, dropped my knitting and ran trying to get him out the door, shooing him along. My jazzercise instructor is sick at present, so there was no class today, so I was just improvising to get some sort of exercise in.
> 
> Now am I brave enough to try and knit that last row that will let me reach today's goal, and then put it aside, or should I stop whilst I am ahead?
> 
> Sue


STOP! It is not you. It is a full moon. At least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hey, Hey All, some good news. I have water again. Feels like I have been running water for over an hour just to feel it on my hands. Made a big cabbage salad for lunch where I could wash the vegetables, run them thru a processor and clean the fool machine when it was all done. Yea!!!
> 
> I happened to have the auction guy at the house while this chaos was going on and he understood my stress having had plumbers charge $100 for a 10" fix. I let him take a couple dozen paintings and he offered to advance me a chunk of money. This bodes well for his expectations at the auction in March, 3 weeks from now. He will drop off a check tomorrow. He also knows my sense of being burned by the 1st auction guy I tried to work with and saw the house conditions over which I am struggling. So that was very nice and unexpected.
> 
> So happy to share something positive about this mess finally.


Tanya, thank goodness it's over now. What a terrible amount of money they charged for such simple things. It's probably because they have the knowledge, and we don't.

It's also good to hear about the auctioneer, also. I hope he's as good as he appears.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I have a lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread running through it from ColourMart. That's the only one that's colorful and yet not too much, I don't think. I didn't realize there was the metallic when I bought it, but it will be very pretty I think.


Looking forward to seeing it in progress. It sounds like it should do nicely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Love Story. I really love it and am planning keeping it. It seems like most of my other LilyGo's designs have been given away. I have one daughter who really likes the shawls and scarves. She is coming in the morning to pick up her son, our GS. She can look at this, but hands off!
> 
> It is good to finish something else. Well I did finish the test knit too this week, but that has to stay under covers for now.
> 
> Sue


That is absolutely wonderful. What was the yarn you used. It certainly is a beautiful color and the knitting is superb.

I bought the pattern, I may have to knit it myself after I see how beautiful it is.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Love them both. I am terrible at socks. Once I finish one I never seem to get back to making the second.


Have you never heard my Single Sock Syndrome Solution? You forget about doing the second sock and make a really, really cool puppet from the first one. Much more fun than 'knit a sock, rinse, repeat'. :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Off to start my pic process for the steeking on Monday. I am so excited! In the meantime, here is a pic of some of my yarnbombing. This is Brer Rabbit. Our local library system is the Uncle Remus Library System. Conyers has Brer Fox and Madison has Brer Bear.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in progress. It sounds like it should do nicely.


I still haven't been able to get anything up on the pictures since the first one I had, so I don't know if I can or not. I no longer know what we did to get the grey up. I will keep trying though.

As I think I already said, I have four more rows to finish Uhura. It is so very slow going with the beads. I ran out of the beads I had picked out the first time and now just have a mishmash of beads on it. So I'll go ahead and finish it, but won't be showing it off. I don't think I'll be doing any more knitting with beads. They are just way too time consuming for me.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I'm definitely up to the mark, again, Ann. I have to go into Atlanta (yuck, yuck, and triple yuck) in the morning, but will be back in the afternoon. You are right that I have so much going on.


I'm glad your feeling better. I had them most of my adult life. They have tapered off after menopause. They are no fun. My doctor at the time told me they were stress related.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I think I have the next mindless project. My neighbor gave me a big bag of eyelash yarn for a shawl for her. Never worked with it before and don't really like it but I did promise to do this. Maybe now is the time and then begin to plan that coat project. Don't want to do that when the temps climb too high. Does anyone have any words of wisdom for working the eyelash yarns?


Tanya, your best bet is to work with large needles, at least US 10.5 (7.0 mm) or larger. And do a straight garter or ss in a triangle. You won't be able to see a pattern if, you try to make it with one. Do a couple of swatches to see what size needle you need. I've made as lot of chemo caps with the eyelash. Not my favorite yarn, but it is generally really soft.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I had a 55 mile one way drive to the Wash DC area when I worked. It is when I began listening to books from Audible. Made the slow downs tolerable.


I know how you felt. I worked in Crystal City for 3 years which was just past the Pentagon and about the same mileage from Annapolis and later when in grad school in DC northeast, the drive was about the same. It was never any fun.

So I certainly don't envy anyone having to go to the city, whichever one it is!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--so good to see you back as I know you are feeling better. A little added clarity--The cost of the computer part from Apple would have been about $70 but they would not even service my computer! The $5 piece is from a 3rd party vendor in the US as opposed to the $.01 piece from China with several weeks delivery time. I opted for the American distributor. Still a pretty cheap fix and free shipping to boot.

The plumbers are even worse. The first guy for $100 only opened a nut on top of the pump. I asked him what else might be the problem if not the priming of the pump and he said nothing. Realty was was it was not the priming but a freeze problem at a point that I did not expect it to be. If the first guy even suggested it, I would have fixed the problem myself. The second plumber, who was actually a bit cheaper, still charged me almost $200 and used my equipment to thaw out the pipe. And that was a discounted price. So it would be very easy to be enraged at any of these guys except they are all the same. I was most angry at myself because I should have been able to figure it out myself but the ongoing stress of the past few weeks with so many things going wrong was overwhelming and I just wasn't able to think it thru. However, the auction guy came by today with the promised check which was terrific and the weather was stunningly warm and sunny today. Did a dump run and emptied the truck and verified the carpenters coming tomorrow to do the other side of my house sheathing. That will really help a lot as we still have some cold weather ahead of us and my wood pile is seriously depleted and too late in the year to get anymore. It will be wonderful to have no more air conditioning in winter. I laugh but it has very cold and not fun.

It must be so nice to have you DH so in synch with your interests. I have been around people who like to watch me work and are admiring but they really have no understanding.

The Butterflies pattern we have been working on is a crocheted piece. Although the one you found is quite nice and your gold cashmere sounds very nice for it. Here is the link for the one we were doing on LP. Several of us have finished ours and posted pics, a few others are in the finishing lane.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-5

It really was great to be able to sit and crochet for a length of time stress free. It really helped to relax and get something finished shortly afterwards. And that did feel good.

Sue--girl do I sympathize with all the problems you encountered. Some days it just doesn't pay to try anything.
I am sure tomorrow will be better once you take a breather and reground yourself.

Elizabeth--so all this trouble is because of a full moon? Usually someone says Mercury is in retrograde: that seems to happen with incredible frequency!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> The traffic here in the major Seattle area (which includes cities to the north and south of us for about a 90 mile or more stretch) is just horrendous a good deal of the time. It's like the people get behind the wheel of their car and think anything goes. I never personally drive on the freeway here, but am often a passenger and it gets to be quite terrifying at times. Makes me shudder to think about it. When I was working, I always commuted to work on the bus as we have a really good transit system and I have a short walk to get the bus, so didn't have to deal with it at all. Just read my book and ignored what was going on around me.


It;s the same as going to Portland. I've learned to read or knit in the car as I'm also the passenger for more than about 20 miles. DH drives rather fast, so I put my nose in that book and don't look up for anything! He's a good driver, but those other guys are something else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, your best bet is to work with large needles, at least US 10.5 (7.0 mm) or larger. And do a straight garter or ss in a triangle. You won't be able to see a pattern if, you try to make it with one. Do a couple of swatches to see what size needle you need. I've made as lot of chemo caps with the eyelash. Not my favorite yarn, but it is generally really soft.


Thanks for the info Dodie. Gave up on knitting and picked up a hook and then went up a size to an I hook. Tried to do a garter st but it was a nightmare if a stitch fell off the needle as i cannot find the loop. With crochet there is another problem that occurred which I never saw before. I think I have worked a stitch and keep on going. Then 1 or 2 rows later it turns out that the yarn has just been getting caught in the eyelash and not the stitch so there is a long thread of yarn hanging in the wind. Am trying to develop better perception of the stitches. Using my fingers to feel for them is helping a bit. What a pain this is. I am seeing that working loose is necessary with this yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Off to start my pic process for the steeking on Monday. I am so excited! In the meantime, here is a pic of some of my yarnbombing. This is Brer Rabbit. Our local library system is the Uncle Remus Library System. Conyers has Brer Fox and Madison has Brer Bear.


Totally missed your yarnbombing. What fun the library lets you do this.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Good you have managed to pop by Dodie .
> 
> Having been very reticent about binding off Voodoo I took the bull by the horns and gave it a go .Well it seems to be turning out alright and is as easy as abc .


Thank you, Anne. It's good to be back and be in less pain. I am enjoying my knitting again!

The Voodoo is beautiful. I just looked at it on Ravelry. Will be anxious to see your photos of it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> I have looked at the pattern enough to know that it is divided into sections for easy presentation, but that is it. It seems like a different pair of socks following the idea of these pattern parts would work. We could compare notes while we are doing them.


Toni, what is the sock pattern we are going to do? I must have missed it when I was scanning all the pages.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here's what I have been working on lately.
> First pair of color work socks that was the January mystery sock in SKA on Ravelry. The second pair is a warmup sock to prepare for Sock Madness in March.


Those are really fun socks. I like all the different colors and patterns.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Funny -- My Mom's house is vacant and a really nice home. So, come on down then we can knit together.


My dh just laughed when I told him what you said. It is tempting, but I really like him, so I think I'll stay here!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> my DH training so far has gotten him to say 'are you counting'


That's so funny, my DH says the same thing! And now he's laughing also.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in progress. It sounds like it should do nicely.


It will be awhile. I have to finish the grey pattern first, it only has the edging left to knit, so it shouldn't take too long. I will try to get a picture of that up. I'm not sure of the Uhura. I'll take a picture and if it doesn't look too bad with all the different beads, I'll try to put it up. If it looks bad, I'll just lay it over the house and not show anyone!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for welcoming me back. The pain is again more or less under control, so I will be on daily. Glad to know that Elizabeth hasn't done the steek yet. I really need the confidence with someone looking over my shoulder and answering my questions (if there are any). I've read about it and had a class that included steeking, but every time I just freeze when I get to that point.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Clue 5 of Susanna's Winter. I'm not ready to start the next clue, so think I may try and do BON 2016 February clue and get that one finished. I still have to the current clue of Urquhart. I am just not 'feeling' the design right now and may just put it aside and concentrate on those I am into it.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> I still have a single mitt floating around here waiting for the second one.


One of my first knitting projects was mittens. Somehow I went awry and made two rights, lol. I did make a left so I do have a pair, and a spare (unless I ruin the left, but as this is Florida they don't get much use, lol).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the info Dodie. Gave up on knitting and picked up a hook and then went up a size to an I hook. Tried to do a garter st but it was a nightmare if a stitch fell off the needle as i cannot find the loop. With crochet there is another problem that occurred which I never saw before. I think I have worked a stitch and keep on going. Then 1 or 2 rows later it turns out that the yarn has just been getting caught in the eyelash and not the stitch so there is a long thread of yarn hanging in the wind. Am trying to develop better perception of the stitches. Using my fingers to feel for them is helping a bit. What a pain this is. I am seeing that working loose is necessary with this yarn.


I didn't think to tell you because it's been a long while since I have used any eyelash, but I usually knit it with a sport weight yarn with it. That helps to keep the eyelash at the same place. I wish I had remembered before you started. I am sorry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Have you never heard my Single Sock Syndrome Solution? You forget about doing the second sock and make a really, really cool puppet from the first one. Much more fun than 'knit a sock, rinse, repeat'. :lol:


Love it!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya said, "The Butterflies pattern we have been working on is a crocheted piece. Although the one you found is quite nice and your gold cashmere sounds very nice for it. Here is the link for the one we were doing on LP. Several of us have finished ours and posted pics, a few others are in the finishing lane.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-5

It really was great to be able to sit and crochet for a length of time stress free. It really helped to relax and get something finished shortly afterwards. And that did feel good."

It's very pretty. I bet you all have enjoyed doing it. I'm looking forward to all of the pictures


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Susanna's Winter. I'm not ready to start the next clue, so think I may try and do BON 2016 February clue and get that one finished. I still have to the current clue of Urquhart. I am just not 'feeling' the design right now and may just put it aside and concentrate on those I am into it.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is really lovely. I put aside a large circle shawl I started in '02 and haven't gotten back to it, yet. It is sitting in a bag by my chair so I will pick it up. I have about half the edging to do. Don't know why I put it down, but it's hard to pick back up as there are so many other wonderful things to make. I may pick it back up at one of the other WIPs parties here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou, I missed your 55 mile commute to DC post. Egad! 55 miles and a traffic nightmare city, you are a stronger woman than me. I was only twenty two miles one way and even in the car pool lane it still took an hour to do eleven miles, the eleven miles close to my house only took ten minutes, it was the miles near work that made me want to put used tires around my car so I could knock the morons into the retaining walls and out of my way, lol.

Glad your water woes have come to an end Tanya.

I think it is Ann who is casting off Voodoo?? Congrats, and don't forget to share a photo.

Your Winter looks good Sue. I am thinking you should have a cup of tea and call Amy for a chat instead of knitting 

Gotta go look for my Tea, Earl Grey, Hot socks pattern. Wish I could have Earl Grey, but I am caffeine free. I miss tea. But I can have socks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thanks everyone for welcoming me back. The pain is again more or less under control, so I will be on daily. Glad to know that Elizabeth hasn't done the steek yet. I really need the confidence with someone looking over my shoulder and answering my questions (if there are any). I've read about it and had a class that included steeking, but every time I just freeze when I get to that point.


Working on the sample we are doing should take the anxiety out of the experiment. If it doesn't go perfectly, no issue. I think the first snip is the hardest and we will all be doing it together.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't think to tell you because it's been a long while since I have used any eyelash, but I usually knit it with a sport weight yarn with it. That helps to keep the eyelash at the same place. I wish I had remembered before you started. I am sorry.


No apology needed. Ronie mentioned using a carry along but I didn't. I have some lace carry along thread but was afraid that it would have made it even more complicated to see what I was doing. Your idea of using a dk wt might have dealt with my concern. What seems to be happening is that the triangle shape doesn't have much stretch horizontally and was just thinking to turn it on its side. It is strange yarn indeed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Linda ...I Often think how nesh I am having lived,as a small child in a house with a black lead grate ,outside toilet and a weekly bath in front of the fire in a tin bath with water heated on the fire in a kettle then other members would use the same bath water in order of age the oldest getting the dirtiest water . Oh how things have changed . ...thank goodness !


I have similar memories of bath night. We did have an oblong tub that took 2 of us to carry out. Running water was when one of us ran back to the house from the pump (especially at night) with a bucket of water, outhouse far enough away from the house to not smell it and what a luxury to get our first cast tub even though we still had to heat water on the stove. But clean water for each bath! Our first running hot water was in the mid-1990's. We had a new well dug that produced more water. 
There wasn't even electricity in the house when we moved in.

Central heat, running hot and cold water and other luxuries are wonderful and make life so much easier. Good old days? I think it was the absence of instant bad news. And good news of local events.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It;s the same as going to Portland. I've learned to read or knit in the car as I'm also the passenger for more than about 20 miles. DH drives rather fast, so I put my nose in that book and don't look up for anything! He's a good driver, but those other guys are something else.


I know. It's exactly the same with us. Portland, or any large city, traffic makes me very nervous.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Totally missed your yarnbombing. What fun the library lets you do this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Clue 5 of Susanna's Winter. I'm not ready to start the next clue, so think I may try and do BON 2016 February clue and get that one finished. I still have to the current clue of Urquhart. I am just not 'feeling' the design right now and may just put it aside and concentrate on those I am into it.
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue. I'm finishing up my Love Story tonight. Tomorrow I plan to work on my FG and then Urquhart before moving on to the next clue of Winter. At some point I'll get back to Uhura. Have to keep revolving them.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--so all this trouble is because of a full moon? Usually someone says Mercury is in retrograde: that seems to happen with incredible frequency!


Yep. Full moon will get you every time. :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Chris, so good to see you. Please visit when you can. Love your socks. I have yet to make even 1. 

Julie glad your computer problems are resolved. Hope the rest get resolved in your favor. Like you I give up things to keep my dogs. Can't imagine life without them.

Current projects are a need for prayer shawls for members of our Celebrate Rdvovery group. I have 2 in progress and will start the other shortly. One is using the January BON pattern in a lap robe, one is another butterlies shawl using Unforgettable yarn in dragonfly colorway. I pretty purple to green colorway. These 2 are for a couple struggling to get their life straightened out, attending school and raising their daughter who is about 4-5.

So 2 lap robes and a prayer shawl plus the other projects that keep getting put aside for these "rush" despirate need projects (Catch a Falling Star, the fingerless kal from Elizabeth in January plus pjojects waiting for a hook or needles to be freed up.

At least the weather is nice so I can get some things done outside but I worry about a late freeze damaging the spring flowers and fruit trees. Jonquils, daffodils and others are up about 6 inches.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> When is Bev going to do a sock workshop? I would really enjoy that. I've knitted a lot of socks but not with patterns, so that would be really fun.


Your question may have been answered by now, but Bev is hosting the LP, March 27, for two weeks and leading us on a sock knitting adventure then. We had orginially talked about an Earl Grey pattern. It was a KAL on ravelry that caught our attention, but we had other things we were working on. (Imagine that!  )http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Yep. Full moon will get you every time. :lol:


That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


Oh, no! That is not good at all.

I finished LS and began clue VI of FG. Progress!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry. My tablet was messing up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry. My tablet was messing up.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


If, or should I say when, I try them again, that does sound like the solution.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Have you never heard my Single Sock Syndrome Solution? You forget about doing the second sock and make a really, really cool puppet from the first one. Much more fun than 'knit a sock, rinse, repeat'. :lol:


Perfect! I love that idea.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I know how you felt. I worked in Crystal City for 3 years which was just past the Pentagon and about the same mileage from Annapolis and later when in grad school in DC northeast, the drive was about the same. It was never any fun.
> 
> So I certainly don't envy anyone having to go to the city, whichever one it is!


I was in the midst of the horrible logjam when that guy drove his tractor into DC, around 2003. Horrible. My friend and I jumped off I95 in Crystal City in despiration for a bathroom. Sure do not miss those days.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> The yarn will be more than paid for, so I am ok that way. I just had to grump about the number of hours and now I have figure skating on the TV. This is not a good idea when "speed" knitting.


Watch it with the captioning on...but the main sound off! I don't like TOO many numbers mentioned in either crochet or knitting!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Babalou, I missed your 55 mile commute to DC post. Egad! 55 miles and a traffic nightmare city, you are a stronger woman than me. I was only twenty two miles one way and even in the car pool lane it still took an hour to do eleven miles, the eleven miles close to my house only took ten minutes, it was the miles near work that made me want to put used tires around my car so I could knock the morons into the retaining walls and out of my way,)


At least I had a decent job and gphave commuting war stories to tell. I knew about every short cut there was. We had to live in the county we did because my husband was the school supt and it was a requirement test he live in the school district. I was glad to finally get a job closer to home - only 30 miles away. 😜


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


Funny how different we can be, isn't it? I don't like TAAT but then I don't get second sock syndrome either. I do often decide there is something I could do differently/better? on the second sock so have learned to do the first to the heel, catch up with the second and then go back to the first so I don't have too much to tink if my "improvement" looks very different from the first. I'm trying out gussets on a pair of socks for my daughter at the moment. Love the way yours fit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Have you never heard my Single Sock Syndrome Solution? You forget about doing the second sock and make a really, really cool puppet from the first one. Much more fun than 'knit a sock, rinse, repeat'. :lol:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Off to start my pic process for the steeking on Monday. I am so excited! In the meantime, here is a pic of some of my yarnbombing. This is Brer Rabbit. Our local library system is the Uncle Remus Library System. Conyers has Brer Fox and Madison has Brer Bear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Central heat, running hot and cold water and other luxuries are wonderful and make life so much easier. Good old days? I think it was the absence of instant bad news. And good news of local events.


I so agree.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


Oh, no! Nightmare!

I live in fear of that happening with this Susannah Winter, the yarn is so slippery.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know. It's exactly the same with us. Portland, or any large city, traffic makes me very nervous.


City traffic generally doesn't make me nervous, but it is aggravating. The one city that does makes me somewhat anxious is Boston. There is absolutely no rhyme or reason to the way the streets run and getting from one lane to another for turns is harrowing and their signage is not always very clear. And there are all these traffic circles or complicated intersections to navigate. It even makes Wash DC simple. It is one place where a GPS makes sense.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have similar memories of bath night. We did have an oblong tub that took 2 of us to carry out. Running water was when one of us ran back to the house from the pump (especially at night) with a bucket of water, outhouse far enough away from the house to not smell it and what a luxury to get our first cast tub even though we still had to heat water on the stove. But clean water for each bath! Our first running hot water was in the mid-1990's. We had a new well dug that produced more water.
> There wasn't even electricity in the house when we moved in.
> 
> Central heat, running hot and cold water and other luxuries are wonderful and make life so much easier. Good old days? I think it was the absence of instant bad news. And good news of local events.


The scale of our lives was definitely smaller and simpler. Getting hot water was pretty late for you. Why was that?

I learned that if everyone around you lived the same way you didn't notice the lack of running water. It was just a way of life. But when you have to work so much harder than the world around you is when it adds so much stress. It is hard to function competitively when you lose facilities. After my fire in 1985 we lived for 2 winters without running water and that caused lots of stress for us, hauling water in and out. We had to go elsewhere for showers. I joined a gym then to have regular access to hot showers. I also drove about 18 mile to a Truck Stops of America because they had free showers if you bought $5 of gas. That was a of extra time spent just trying to maintain hygiene at a common level. My kids were miserable and very angry a lot of the time because they felt so different.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Chris, so good to see you. Please visit when you can. Love your socks. I have yet to make even 1.
> 
> Julie glad your computer problems are resolved. Hope the rest get resolved in your favor. Like you I give up things to keep my dogs. Can't imagine life without them.
> 
> ...


Oh my, how warm your weather is. Yesterday we hit 60* and this week we will be above freezing but cold weather still on the horizon. Walked the garden and lawn yesterday and noticed a couple of teeny things beginning to sprout like a few garlics. I think the deer ate the tops that began to grow during the winter. That is what has me concerned--losing my garlic crop. Deer never eat garlic--they must have been super hungry.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Your question may have been answered by now, but Bev is hosting the LP, March 27, for two weeks and leading us on a sock knitting adventure then. We had orginially talked about an Earl Grey pattern. It was a KAL on ravelry that caught our attention, but we had other things we were working on. (Imagine that!  )http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


Have you looked at her other sock designs? She has some beautiful ones. Unfortunately it seems most of them are top down and I would have to refigure that. I need to work toe up in order to control the leg of the sock for my strangely shaped feet/legs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


So sorry this happened. Big Bummer! Take a breathe and relax and you will get it back on track.

Elizabeth blames the moon; I think a lot of it is the end of winter and changing energies around us that always affects our well being. That is why people tend to get sick when the weather/seasons change. Our bodies need to adjust which is a stresser and affects our immune system and susceptibility. Good reason to focus more on getting sun (Vit D) and vit C and B vitamins. It is the time of year when our Vit D levels are the lowest for us who live in the northern hemisphere. The changing energies around us also make us feel off balanced, which we often don't notice as it can be very subtle, and so we have little accidents and mishaps as an expression of that shifting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> If, or should I say when, I try them again, that does sound like the solution.


I find TAAT goes much slower for me, but it certainly solves the problem and makes is much easier getting both socks done equally.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After crocheting almost an entire ball of eyelash yarn, and not being that happy with the problems, decided to try a carry along with something on hand and it does make a difference. Think a visit to the frog pond is in order and a delay while I try to find a sport wt black yarn to work with. My friend is a really hot person so adding this extra yarn will make for a much warmer shawl which may be counter productive. Hmmmmm. Always choices to make. Trying to be philosophical about wasting an entire evening, thinking that is what it took for me to come to grips with what this yarn was about. I can be a slow learner, or just plain obstinate trying to make something work that doesn't.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, DH and I are watching a programme with an ex Cabinet Minister travelling up the Hudson by train. The last one we watched was the Catskills. It is a most interesting trip and with stunning scenery. I did realise it is your home turf.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Off to start my pic process for the steeking on Monday. I am so excited! In the meantime, here is a pic of some of my yarnbombing. This is Brer Rabbit. Our local library system is the Uncle Remus Library System. Conyers has Brer Fox and Madison has Brer Bear.


 :thumbup: love it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Winter is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pam, wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. &#128158;&#128144;&#128158; Ros


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


That is a tragedy. I do hope byou get it fixed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Pam, wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. 💞💐💞 Ros


...and from me. Very best wishes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, DH and I are watching a programme with an ex Cabinet Minister travelling up the Hudson by train. The last one we watched was the Catskills. It is a most interesting trip and with stunning scenery. I did realise it is your home turf.


Yes, it is my region. It is a huge region, too. I am at the foot of the Catskills. NYS is a gorgeous region with every kind of environment except dessert.

What was the reason for the Cabinet member's trip? Where did he stop along the way?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--it is your B'day today. Yea, Happy Birthday. Have a great day and hope the weather is good for getting out for something special.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it is my region. It is a huge region, too. I am at the foot of the Catskills. NYS is a gorgeous region with every kind of environment except dessert.
> 
> What was the reason for the Cabinet member's trip? Where did he stop along the way?


He is a train buff and he is using an old tourists guide from 1800s. He as done the same in the UK and Europe. I didn't think much of him as a politician but he makes an interesting travelling companion. He started in NY and then Montauk. Garrison was next and Poughseekie, Albany Rochester and Buffalo. He does stops off to places of interest. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ......I finished LS and began clue VI of FG. Progress!!


Yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Pam!!!  Have a wonderful day. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He is a train buff and he is using an old tourists guide from 1800s. He as done the same in the UK and Europe. I didn't think much of him as a politician but he makes an interesting travelling companion. He started in NY and then Montauk. Garrison was next and Poughseekie, Albany Rochester and Buffalo. He does stops off to places of interest. :thumbup:


Ah, yes. I am sure you were given some good images of the State. I will say the State is quite different than it was in the 19c but still informative and beautiful. NYS, I am sure he noted, has great historic presence for this country. New York harbor was a major seaport entrance and of course the Hudson River begins at the far north of the State. Montauk is the tip of Long Island, historically farm land but mainly developed today. Big potato farms and poultry. Also, big military bioweapons lab off the island. Probably didn;t mention that little detail. Poughkeepsie is directly across the river from the area in which I live. When I moved here in the early 1970s, Dutchess Cty was heavily dairy/beef farms and I recall the local milk and meat sold. All that is gone now. Poughkeepsie was IBM land and they instituted Blue Laws which existed until recently, and may still do (have lost track). The head of IBM was a religious tee totaler with lots of money. A great deal of American history is grounded in this region. Kingston, the county seat of my county once was the Capital of NYS and there are many old stone houses, now used for business & govt interests in the center of the city. There is also an old stockade area where the European invaders built stockade walls; ie Wall Street, to keep Native Americans out. We have lots of reminders of the Native American culture in all the names that came from them. Poughkeepsie is one of them, altho it is a bastardized Native American word. We also have lots from the Dutch who came up the Hudson an settled. There remnants exist in many names such as the Walkill River, the -kill suffix meaning river. There are also many buildings with Dutch style architecture. And of course many historically recognized places from the American revolution in the region. And this is just my particular area. Further, north you get different agriculture such as sunflower fields which are so much fun to watch as the heads literally track the sun through out the day. We also have lots of garlic farms. NYS is the second biggest apple producing state int he country, Washington, on the other side of the country, being the first. Apples and corn are 2 big mono-culture crops in my county. Of course there are many other vegetable farms. And we have numerous colleges and universities. Every county has a community college as part of the SUNY system. In my town we have a SUNY university that is a major teaching college as well as other liberal arts schools. It used to be one of the best art schools around. Now most money goes into science buildings and business. We also have prestigious schools like Bard and Vassar in Dutchess Cty and Marist, all considered top end institutions. Lots of diversity of interests and people who are very active on many issues, both serious and cultural.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tanya. That has added to it tremendously. He did go to Vasser and West Point, too. I shall look forward to watching the next one. We record then to savour them :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pam!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pam ...all the best on your birthday .
Thank you Dodie .My migraines ,which used to lie me low for a few days ,would happen after stress had been resolved .I get a very very mild session still but only last about 10 mins .
Elizabeth ,..Scarf wearing Brer Rabbit is cute .
Tricia ...your neighbours must have seen smoke coming from your home .The needles must be on fire .A huge amount of work there .
Sue ...you seem to get through a lot too.
Toni ...what a pity you lost those sts .Always hard to get all those yo's back up.
Just finished Voodoo .Just hope I did the bind off right .Am debating about leaving the blocking until tomorrow .&#128533;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pam. I hope you have a wonderful day.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my February BON 2016 clue.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> That must have been what happened to me this afternoon. Almost half (well, it feels like that much, more like 1/4th) of my 134 stitches popped off the end of the needle - lots of YO's. I got part of it straightened out, I will get the rest tomorrow.


OUCH! Lots of YOs off the needle = not fun. :thumbdown:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your Winter is very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Hippo Birdie Two Ewe, Pam! Hope it is filled with yarny goodness!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ack! Toni, sorry to hear you had a gazillion stitches drop off your needles.

Woo Hoo! Congrats on finishing LS Pam.

Lots of knitting going on at your place Tricia, needles on fire 

Barbara, I had a chuckle thinking of you and your friend getting off the highway for a bathroom. That has happened to my girlfriend and I a couple of times, but we were in the air flying, lol. Unplanned landing at the nearest airport.

Linda, that is the way I have done the last pair of socks. I was able to make the changes needed more easily. And I have sufficient DPN's in smaller sizes.

Happy birthday Pam!!!

I lived in Albany NY for a spell. Interesting city, although I do not miss living in the Hudson valley wind tunnel. Spring was pretty with tulips blooming everywhere.

Nice work on the 2016 BON Sue.

Welcome back Ros. Hope you are feeling well.

I spent a bit of time tinking several rows on Bonnie's Wish as there was a wonky cable. It is fixed now, but I really should not cook and knit at the same time, lol. I also found a cable crossed in the wrong direction about 25 rows back. Unless someone is running their fingers along the multiple cables of the border I am the only one who will notice it so it stays. 

Will check in with ya'll later,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. That has added to it tremendously. He did go to Vasser and West Point, too. I shall look forward to watching the next one. We record then to savour them :thumbup:


How wonderful that this is a series. There really is a very rich environment and history to the State and this region in particular. One thing he may look at is the mansions of the wealthy that were built in the 19c. Hyde Park, about 15" north of Vassar College was the FDR estate. Sort of across the road Eleanor Roosevelt had her own much more modest place. Every year there is a knitting day held as a fund raiser there. She was such an ardent knitter. Did you see the picture I posted of her knitting? There are several other estates up the east side of the Hudson all the way up into Columbia County, just above Dutchess County where Vassar college/Poughkeepsie are located. One of the lines of the Underground Railroad also ran up the East side of the Hudson all the way up to Canada. Research is still ongoing identifying houses that hid runaway slaves on their journey to freedom.
In Ulster County, where I live across from Dutchess, Sojourner Truth lived enslaved and then free for many years. The library at SUNY New Paltz is named after her. We have a small river side park in town that was also named after her. I worked on putting up the signage for that park. We also have a slave burial ground identified about 14 yrs ago in town. I worked with an ad hoc committee that discovered it while researched the history of enslavement in the area. For that we raised funds and put up an official historic marker. Then we raised funds to design a bench using local stone and a local sculpture artist. I have photos on one of my computers of that site. For a number of years we did annual commemorative events at that site in February, Black History Month when whether is typically cold and wet. Some photos show us under umbrellas and dripping with frigid rain. Groups that I have worked with successfully got the Historic Society to begin to focus on the history of local enslavement. There have been a few momentous events regarding this history such as the donation of a slave collar to the Historic Society which they allowed us to use as a center piece of one of our commemorative events. Another one was the archeological uncovering of a skull of an enslaved person. In 2014 it was interred at a very old French Huguenot church in their gravesite. The French Huguenots were some of the earliest Europeans that came to this area. Many of the stone houses were built by them, or more accurately, by their enslaved Africans. This was the first time that church had been integrated and it was such a moving ceremony. Every summer an archeology professor runs digs on our historic street with students. They do turn up many Native American artifacts as well as those from enslaved peoples. 
I could go on about just this small region alone with its rich history and beautiful geography.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back Chris! Quickie summary: Linda and Tanya have to go to a neighbors to take showers as both are without water. Bev is away in Chicago for the weekend. Jane is in Ottowa visiting with Michael (it is his swearing in ceremony as a page). Elizabeth has survived her drive to Atlanta and will be starting her steeking lesson on Monday. Julie is back on line after a computer virus problem. Ros is sick. Caryn damaged her elbow and is working through a bout of bursitis. Karen is losing weight (intentional). Toni is working on her commission shawls. Ronie is looking for a way to decorate a bird cage. Norma had a recent visit with the grands and has survived. Sue is tending to her DH who is down with appendicitis but has finished a couple of knits. I know I am missing someone, criminy, brain access is faulty.


Great job Melanie!!!  I love your summery!!

And amazing socks Chris.. I am so happy to see you back.. I do understand the need to live your life with out being tied down to a web site for such long periods of time.. I do think most of us can skim it and respond quickly... most of the time anyway.. I do enjoy my days off when I can keep on top of it  Yesterday was a day off but I didn't get to the computer after 10am so I am now 10 pages behind


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> There were a LOT of women knitting that pattern when it was the MKAL on Ravelry. Surely there are instructions for adjusting the pattern. Surely.
> 
> _Don't call me Shirley. Hmph._


LOL I love that line!!!  I do hope it will be adjustable.. I am sure we will get it figured out.. I have my yarn for it.. and I know my stitch count with US1 needles.. now I am going to check my stitch count for US2 needles.. and see what I like best


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Your BON 2016 looks so good in gray, at least that is what shows on my computer. Seems we don't use a lot of gray yarn but it has its own richness.

Melanie--I imagine it is quite a feat to make a pit stop when in the air! (LOL)

The Hudson Valley as well as all of NYS can be a bit windy at times. We had one of those days last weekend which is part of what caused my water problem. But Spring is spectacular here and Fall colors, to die for. And Albany has some wonderful 18-19c buildings if you like architecture and history.

Ros--so glad to see you back with us again. Hopefully your health is improving.

Pam--did I see that you finished LS? Congratulations. Did we see it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the right one? There were two. I think the one we are doing was called Tea.Earl Grey.Hot. It was a KAL last year, and does come in Women's S,M and L, not the Stephanie Pearl McPhee one, which is a Men's Large size.
> 
> Sue


Oh I don't know.. It is very possible.. Yes I was looking at the McPhee one.. I am going to go and see if I can find the other one... Here it is... thank you so much Sue... I was thinking we could all knit for some guy in our lives..LOL but I really wanted them to be for me.. I have made 2 pairs and wanted another  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> My dh and I do the same thing. Then if I find something wonderful, like the aran, I share with him. He loves to see all the beautiful things that we knit. I have trained him well!


in my house too... as of right now I am here at my desk he is next to me at his desk.. He also loves all the projects we do.. everytime I finish one he says 'That is the best one yet!! don't give this one away'! LOL of course I normally do give them away..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread yarn - sounds so pretty Dodie. The thing on my elbow is still there. I have slowed my knitting down even more than usual, but was not told to restrict any activities. 

Cute little yarn bombed bunny Elizabeth. Do you have to get permission to do that? 

Your Winter shawl is looking super Sue. It is so interesting to see the difference in the pattern from the small. 

68


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

All this talk about traffic has me laughing.. I remember the gas wars.. and getting up a hour early to sit in lines and not getting in trouble if we were late for work because of it.. they were the worst.. I learned to drive in the S.F. Bay Area so I pretty much thought it was normal.. then I moved to the Phoenix AZ area and it was the same..it wasn't until I moved to Oregon that I was no longer in bumper to bumper traffic.. then we moved to the country and I had (still do) to be more on a watch for deer and cows on the road..  Just this week my town has started a 'Treasure Hunt' if you shop in certain shops and spend $25 you can get a free float.. if you find a hidden float you get entered into a drawing and if you comb the grasses along the beach you can find a free float.. so you can imagine our traffic has more than doubled and there is 1 road that goes through town!!! so to have to wait more that a few seconds to get on that road has us all upset!! LOL during out busy season we can sit for a good 2 or 3 minutes waiting for a break to get out on the main road.. nothing compared to the City's for sure.. but it still gets under our skin..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Ronie, which Butterfly shawl are you making. I looked through the ones on Ravelry and I found this shawl:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavy-leaves-and-butterflies-shawl
> 
> and think I'll do it next. It is really light and airy and the pattern is free as soon as I'm done with Uhura (only 2 more pattern rows to go) and the grey one.


Oh that one is pretty!!! but I am still doing the one that Sue did a LP on... it is crochet and I am doing it in fingering so it is taking a lot of repeats.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shawl-5
IRL it is much prettier than the pattern shows..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Tricia. You have lots of wonderful projects on the needles again. My daffodils are sprouting too, but I think the squirrels have eaten the tulip bulbs I planted in the fall. 

Oh no Toni. That's a lot of stitches and yarn overs. Yegads! It makes one feel like making that grrrr noise!

Linda, I like doing socks singly too and I usually end up with one slightly different then the other. I think it is a good idea to knit part of the first and then part of the second, but you have to have that second set of needles then. I have also started to make sure to take lots of notes with the first to make sure undo hue same with the next. 
69


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> You need to do them TAAT (two at a time - in case you're not up to speed on all the acronyms around - I know I'm not). I work TAAT until I get to the heel gusset. Work them separately and then finish them TAAT again. This way no second sock syndrome.


ahhh the dreaded second sock syndrome   I learned to do mine TAAT too just for that very reason...

Dodie I am not sure when the KAL is.. I just like to be prepared.. I am sure when Bev gets back we will know more... Toni is the keeper of the list!!  She knows all the schedules...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that sounds like a very frustrating time!!! I do hope you got it all sorted out by now and have finished your rows...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread yarn - sounds so pretty Dodie. The thing on my elbow is still there. I have slowed my knitting down even more than usual, but was not told to restrict any activities.
> 
> Cute little yarn bombed bunny Elizabeth. Do you have to get permission to do that?
> 
> ...


Caryn--when I had that condition, I just ignored it. It was something very slow to heal itself. My recommendation is do whatever you need to do and watch to see what it does, if anything. It does not hurt and the body needed to create it for some reason.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the info Dodie. Gave up on knitting and picked up a hook and then went up a size to an I hook. Tried to do a garter st but it was a nightmare if a stitch fell off the needle as i cannot find the loop. With crochet there is another problem that occurred which I never saw before. I think I have worked a stitch and keep on going. Then 1 or 2 rows later it turns out that the yarn has just been getting caught in the eyelash and not the stitch so there is a long thread of yarn hanging in the wind. Am trying to develop better perception of the stitches. Using my fingers to feel for them is helping a bit. What a pain this is. I am seeing that working loose is necessary with this yarn.


are you using a carrier yarn like I suggested?? then you only concentrate on the carrier yarn and not the eyelash yarn.. the eyelash yarn will follow along... it is the only way I know to use this kind of yarn.. also going up a few needle sizes.. helps a lot!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> My dh just laughed when I told him what you said. It is tempting, but I really like him, so I think I'll stay here!


but we could all go for a visit


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I didn't think to tell you because it's been a long while since I have used any eyelash, but I usually knit it with a sport weight yarn with it. That helps to keep the eyelash at the same place. I wish I had remembered before you started. I am sorry.


That would work even better than the crochet thread that I was thinking..  great tip!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue this looks beautiful!! after a time of it that you have been having I think I would only knit what I am enjoying.. all the others should be set aside!!  I like Melanies idea... hot cup of tea and a nice conversation will relax you  

Oh no Toni!! I am so sorry.. I know that terror! I hope you can sort it all out easily.. I have found that tinking a few rows back just to make sure I know where I am helps a lot!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> are you using a carrier yarn like I suggested?? then you only concentrate on the carrier yarn and not the eyelash yarn.. the eyelash yarn will follow along... it is the only way I know to use this kind of yarn.. also going up a few needle sizes.. helps a lot!!!


I did not use a carrier yarn because I didn't want the extra warmth and didn't have what I wanted--only a wool light fingering wt. But after a couple of hours knitting it seemed I knew enough about this eyelash and was not happy. I then added a carrier yarn just to see how it felt. That is when I decided to frog and find an acrylic carrier yarn to work with. Dodie, I think it was she, suggested a dk wt. I was thinking to find a sport wt. What wt carrier yarn did you use?

Correction: I see that Dodie did recommend a Sport wt which is what felt right to me. My only sport wt is some Bernat Satin but only in lighter colors and this eyelash is a coppery brown and black. Don't think yellow or green or red would do (LOL).

Edit 2: just did some stash diving as I want to do something NOW and found 4 balls of Black LB Microspun acrylic in sport weight. Unbelievable!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Cute little yarn bombed bunny Elizabeth. Do you have to get permission to do that?


The idea behind yarn bombing is that you just 'do it'. I tied the scarf around Brer Rabbit, took the pics and walked away. However, the library staff knows me well and once they spotted it (Brer Rabbit is in a place not easily seen unless you are coming up the front walk instead of the side entrance that is usually used, so it took them a couple of days), they accosted me and told me they loved it. I was then asked to knit a sweater for their shelf elf. :lol:

There is a really weird piece of 'art' on the front lawn of the library that I am itching to cover with yarn bombing and another knitter has told me she wants to yarn bomb the bench in the library's lobby.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--when I had that condition, I just ignored it. It was something very slow to heal itself. My recommendation is do whatever you need to do and watch to see what it does, if anything. It does not hurt and the body needed to create it for some reason.


Thanks Tanya. That sounds right to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very pretty Sue (BON) it worked up very quickly for you.. of course I just read where you were thinking of doing this ... I am pretty sure I have at least a page of just my responses.. 

Good to see you Ros.. I hope you are home and feeling great!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

For those who will be steeking with us tomorrow, here is an 'irritation saver' tip: If your steek area curls at the top and/or bottom, pin it to an ironing board and steam that area. Leave the pins in and let it dry. It will be ready by tomorrow and will save the frustration of trying to keep it uncurled while you work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The idea behind yarn bombing is that you just 'do it'. I tied the scarf around Brer Rabbit, took the pics and walked away. However, the library staff knows me well and once they spotted it (Brer Rabbit is in a place not easily seen unless you are coming up the front walk instead of the side entrance that is usually used, so it took them a couple of days), they accosted me and told me they loved it. I was then asked to knit a sweater for their shelf elf. :lol:
> 
> There is a really weird piece of 'art' on the front lawn of the library that I am itching to cover with yarn bombing and another knitter has told me she wants to yarn bomb the bench in the library's lobby.


Oh okay, I get it now. That is so much fun😄 There is a bike that is yarnbombed downtown, but it is in front of the yarn store, so they probably did it and that wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did not use a carrier yarn because I didn't want the extra warmth and didn't have what I wanted--only a wool light fingering wt. But after a couple of hours knitting it seemed I knew enough about this eyelash and was not happy. I then added a carrier yarn just to see how it felt. That is when I decided to frog and find an acrylic carrier yarn to work with. Dodie, I think it was she, suggested a dk wt. I was thinking to find a sport wt. What wt carrier yarn did you use?
> 
> Correction: I see that Dodie did recommend a Sport wt which is what felt right to me. My only sport wt is some Bernat Satin but only in lighter colors and this eyelash is a coppery brown and black. Don't think yellow or green or red would do (LOL).


the red might give it some added interest.. I was only giving you the ideas that were given to me.. I have not knitted with it.. I have had enough to make a bear twice in it but have not gotten the courage to make anything with it.. I sewed a beard on my gnome with a little bit of it.. LOL


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh okay, I get it now. That is so much fun😄 There is a bike that is yarnbombed downtown, but it is in front of the yarn store, so they probably did it and that wouldn't be the same.


I LOVE this tricycle!

It is still considered yarn bombing even though it is approved. Yarn bombing began as a social or political statement and was done 'on the sly'. It is becoming more widely accepted and some places even encourage it, meeting with knitters and giving them a 'theme' to work with. I doubt our town is quite advanced enough for that, though. :lol:

There are books written about it and they even have patterns for masks to wear while yarn bombing and arm bands with pockets to hold your supplies (many pieces are knitted or crocheted and then need to be sewn to bike stands, tree limbs, parking meters, etc., so the extra bits of yarn and needles need to be handy to use quickly).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So do you have to sneak around and watch over your shoulder and plan to make a hasty exit. I picture you with hat pulled down, collar up and dark glasses! Elizabeth incognito!
Sue


dogyarns said:


> I LOVE this tricycle!
> 
> It is still considered yarn bombing even though it is approved. Yarn bombing began as a social statement and was done 'on the sly'. It is becoming more widely accepted and some places even encourage it, meeting with knitters and giving them a 'theme' to work with. I doubt our town is quite advanced enough for that, though. :lol:
> 
> There are books written about it and they even have patterns for masks to wear while yarn bombing and arm bands with pockets to hold your supplies (many pieces are knitted or crocheted and then need to be sewn to bike stands, tree limbs, parking meters, etc., so the extra bits of yarn and needles need to be handy to use quickly).


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The yarn bombing looks like fun! I don't think my town would embrace it either... I remember watching 'Knitty Gritty' and they did some yarnbombing on the show.. it was several years back now.. 

Norma that show sounds very interesting.. I'd love to see it. I wonder if it show's over here. We do get some PBS type shows on several channels now.. I guess to save the sanity of us who don't like reality tv..LOL 

I hope you have a very happy birthday Pam!! It was so beautiful yesterday I hope today is beautiful too!! 

I have daffodils popping up.. and I even transplanted some bulbs a few weeks ago and they are popping up too!! I would of given them a year..  but then the deer are in my yard now too.. I need some yard art that will deter them..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So do you have to sneak around and watch over your shoulder and plan to make a hasty exit. I picture you with hat pulled down, collar up and dark glasses! Elizabeth incognito!
> Sue


LOL I pretty much had the same vision..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAM!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Jane. Tell us all about your trip.

Just finished second lace insert of waiting for Rain. Now got to go get some lunch.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Very glad to see Dodie, Ros & Chris popping in.
Which is probably all I will be doing until I am in a better mood.
I have skimmed through everything that I have missed out on over the past week but will apologize for not responding to everything - time & temper won't allow it. I know that there have been some lovely WIPs & FOs shared & I give a general thumbs up for all of it & commiserate with those who are suffering setbacks - whether with the knitting or with other issues.

The time that we spent in Ottawa with Michael was great - so good to see him & the ceremony was lovely with a reception afterwards - everyone thinks the world of him. A lot of the big wigs made a point of talking to us about him - might have done the same for the others - but it felt so good to know that they appreciate him.

The trip up & back, however, is not something that I want to relive and perhaps my foul mood is intensified by the fact that we will have to head over the road again on Sunday coming to head to France.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I will share some patterns before I get at other pressing matters. I know that Toni has shared some of the things that I came across & now some of the things that I found are no longer free. Sorry for that & if I repeat something that Toni already posted - I tried to avoid it.

Free until Sunday, February 21 at midnight (CST); code = OneLove
Elizabethan Elegant Cowl by Tina Lynn Creations
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabethan-elegant-cowl

Foraois by Mweag
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/foraois
You have to add it to your library to access the pdf.

Lacey Fingerless Mittens by Helen Ardley
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/fingerless-mittens?utm_source=lknewsletter&utm_medium=20160221&utm_campaign=monthly

Textured Cowl by Zoë Clement
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/textured-cowl?utm_source=lknewsletter&utm_medium=20160221&utm_campaign=monthly

Lace Jumper by Anniken Allis
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/lace-jumper1?utm_source=lknewsletter&utm_medium=20160221&utm_campaign=monthly

I thought this was fitting since we have a sock KAL coming up
Enroll in Knit-Along 2016: Socks for FREE!
http://www.craftsy.com/lecture/knit-along-2016-socks-kit/14841.html?moneySymbol=C%24&NAVIGATION_PAGE_CONTEXT_ATTR=CLASS

Frosty Apples Shawlette by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frosty-apples-shawlette

Au pied d'El Capitan by Corinne Ouillon
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/au-pied-del-capitan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

One other thing before I sign off - Dodie, I have had that Wavy Leaves and Butterflies shawl in my queue for a while so if you want to host us in a KAL , I am more than eager to join in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my February BON 2016 clue.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Tell us all about your trip.
> 
> Just finished second lace insert of waiting for Rain. Now got to go get some lunch.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I am glad you had a good time with Michael but sorry about the journey.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, DH and I are watching a programme with an ex Cabinet Minister travelling up the Hudson by train. The last one we watched was the Catskills. It is a most interesting trip and with stunning scenery. I did realise it is your home turf.


We are watching the Micahel Portillo railway series too, Norma. It is always interesting and informative but the scenery over this last week has been stunning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Pam. Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam!!!  Have a wonderful day. :thumbup:


Happy Birthday! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. That has added to it tremendously. He did go to Vasser and West Point, too. I shall look forward to watching the next one. We record then to savour them :thumbup:


My thanks too, Tanya. in a half hour programme there can only be snapshots of and area but at least we get some background and some fantastic camera shots. I had no idea of the natural beauty of NYS.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my February BON 2016 clue.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, I like doing socks singly too and I usually end up with one slightly different then the other. I think it is a good idea to knit part of the first and then part of the second, but you have to have that second set of needles then. I have also started to make sure to take lots of notes with the first to make sure undo hue same with the next.
> 69


Me too - detailed notes, row counter etc.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I did not use a carrier yarn because I didn't want the extra warmth and didn't have what I wanted--only a wool light fingering wt. But after a couple of hours knitting it seemed I knew enough about this eyelash and was not happy. I then added a carrier yarn just to see how it felt. That is when I decided to frog and find an acrylic carrier yarn to work with. Dodie, I think it was she, suggested a dk wt. I was thinking to find a sport wt. What wt carrier yarn did you use?
> 
> Correction: I see that Dodie did recommend a Sport wt which is what felt right to me. My only sport wt is some Bernat Satin but only in lighter colors and this eyelash is a coppery brown and black. Don't think yellow or green or red would do (LOL).
> 
> Edit 2: just did some stash diving as I want to do something NOW and found 4 balls of Black LB Microspun acrylic in sport weight. Unbelievable!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So do you have to sneak around and watch over your shoulder and plan to make a hasty exit. I picture you with hat pulled down, collar up and dark glasses! Elizabeth incognito!
> Sue


Love it. Geurilla knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> the red might give it some added interest.. I was only giving you the ideas that were given to me.. I have not knitted with it.. I have had enough to make a bear twice in it but have not gotten the courage to make anything with it.. I sewed a beard on my gnome with a little bit of it.. LOL


Well this stuff has sat here since early Fall. It was given to me by my neighbor for a shawl for her so feel like I need to keep it pretty straightforward. I think she bought it because it looks/feels like mink and need to work within that guideline.

I did buy some purple eyelash for a bear for gd and have not had the courage yet to do it. Maybe this plain project will get me on board for a bear.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Tell us all about your trip.
> 
> Just finished second lace insert of waiting for Rain. Now got to go get some lunch.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very glad to see Dodie, Ros & Chris popping in.
> Which is probably all I will be doing until I am in a better mood.
> I have skimmed through everything that I have missed out on over the past week but will apologize for not responding to everything - time & temper won't allow it. I know that there have been some lovely WIPs & FOs shared & I give a general thumbs up for all of it & commiserate with those who are suffering setbacks - whether with the knitting or with other issues.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back, Jane. Great that you had such a good time in Ottawa but sorry the travelling was not so good.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. yes, it all sorted out in the end. I still have to start the next clue for Winter, but this morning I worked on Waiting for Rain, with no time constraints. I still have to get back to Butterflies. I am in my second ball and the rows are getting longer.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue that sounds like a very frustrating time!!! I do hope you got it all sorted out by now and have finished your rows...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Are you doing the small? Mine finished larger than I expected, even goes down to my butt! I wore it this morning to church and got several compliments on it.

Suequote=sisu]Lace gold cashmere with a metallic thread yarn - sounds so pretty Dodie. The thing on my elbow is still there. I have slowed my knitting down even more than usual, but was not told to restrict any activities.

Cute little yarn bombed bunny Elizabeth. Do you have to get permission to do that?

Your Winter shawl is looking super Sue. It is so interesting to see the difference in the pattern from the small.

68[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--good to hear from you. Glad Ottawa was a great trip and sorry about the trip back home. Sometimes traveling is more than a drag.

Caryn-my pleasure to support your healing.

Now to check out Jane's newest pattern list.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


Yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann- just caught your Voodoo. Veeeery nice.

Linda--it really pays to keep good notes of what you do.

Sue-your WFTR is looking good. The colorway seems to fit the name of it perfectly


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo ...


It looks great, Ann!!
I am so glad that you decided to carry on with it!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> The idea behind yarn bombing is that you just 'do it'. I tied the scarf around Brer Rabbit, took the pics and walked away. However, the library staff knows me well and once they spotted it (Brer Rabbit is in a place not easily seen unless you are coming up the front walk instead of the side entrance that is usually used, so it took them a couple of days), they accosted me and told me they loved it. I was then asked to knit a sweater for their shelf elf. :lol:
> 
> There is a really weird piece of 'art' on the front lawn of the library that I am itching to cover with yarn bombing and another knitter has told me she wants to yarn bomb the bench in the library's lobby.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I LOVE this tricycle!
> 
> It is still considered yarn bombing even though it is approved. Yarn bombing began as a social or political statement and was done 'on the sly'. It is becoming more widely accepted and some places even encourage it, meeting with knitters and giving them a 'theme' to work with. I doubt our town is quite advanced enough for that, though. :lol:
> 
> There are books written about it and they even have patterns for masks to wear while yarn bombing and arm bands with pockets to hold your supplies (many pieces are knitted or crocheted and then need to be sewn to bike stands, tree limbs, parking meters, etc., so the extra bits of yarn and needles need to be handy to use quickly).


I knit too slowly for yarn bombing, lol. I would have to plan it out years in advance.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Very glad to see Dodie, Ros & Chris popping in.
> Which is probably all I will be doing until I am in a better mood.
> I have skimmed through everything that I have missed out on over the past week but will apologize for not responding to everything - time & temper won't allow it. I know that there have been some lovely WIPs & FOs shared & I give a general thumbs up for all of it & commiserate with those who are suffering setbacks - whether with the knitting or with other issues.
> 
> ...


Glad you are home and safe Jane. Wonderful that your time with Michael was great. Sorry that the drive was a tribulation, we were discussing our own commuting horrors whist you were experiencing it. We will see you when you have time and inclination. Hope the rest of the day is good, maybe a glass of wine and some time in an easy chair with Tango.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


Beautiful!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is superb. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

New Bingo Game at the DogHouse:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/a-big-comfy-doghouse/3343829/1-25


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I LOVE this tricycle!
> 
> It is still considered yarn bombing even though it is approved. Yarn bombing began as a social or political statement and was done 'on the sly'. It is becoming more widely accepted and some places even encourage it, meeting with knitters and giving them a 'theme' to work with. I doubt our town is quite advanced enough for that, though. :lol:
> 
> There are books written about it and they even have patterns for masks to wear while yarn bombing and arm bands with pockets to hold your supplies (many pieces are knitted or crocheted and then need to be sewn to bike stands, tree limbs, parking meters, etc., so the extra bits of yarn and needles need to be handy to use quickly).


How funny it would be to see someone doing that with mask and arm band on. And now I just saw this on FB. About a 104 yr old street artist. Can it be a coincidence? Lol
http://www.boredpanda.com/grandmother-yarn-bomb-uk-souter-stormers-knitting-104-year-old-grace-brett/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Pam, wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. 💞💐💞 Ros


Thank you, Ros! So far, so good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> ...and from me. Very best wishes.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--it is your B'day today. Yea, Happy Birthday. Have a great day and hope the weather is good for getting out for something special.


Thank you, Tanya. It started out really nice (but chilly). We went out to breakfast and as it's only about 3 miles away, I walked back home, stopping along the way to have coffee and a visit with a friend. The wind has now kicked up and rain is on the way, but not for long. We are expecting to have a really nice week ahead. So looking forward to that. In the 3 month period beginning December 1, we have had over 23" of rain -- broken many a record, I'm sure. Average annual total for us is around 29". Crazy weather this year. Hopefully we won't be in drought again this summer. We've got good snow pack so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam!!!  Have a wonderful day. :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ...all the best on your birthday .
> Thank you Dodie .My migraines ,which used to lie me low for a few days ,would happen after stress had been resolved .I get a very very mild session still but only last about 10 mins .
> Elizabeth ,..Scarf wearing Brer Rabbit is cute .
> Tricia ...your neighbours must have seen smoke coming from your home .The needles must be on fire .A huge amount of work there .
> ...


Thank you, Ann! Well done getting your Voodoo finished! That will be so nice to have it bound off and blocked. I plan to block my LS later this week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam. I hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! Your 2016 BON looks great through February. I haven't been very good about getting progress photos of my projects taken.  Will try to do that today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Hippo Birdie Two Ewe, Pam! Hope it is filled with yarny goodness!


Thank you, Elizabeth! I'm going to make sure I have plenty of knitting time to work on my FG and hopefully get finished with Clue VI today.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.

The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Hoo! Congrats on finishing LS Pam.


Thank you, Melanie! So glad to have at least one WIP finished. 



MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Pam!!!
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes!





MissMelba said:


> I spent a bit of time tinking several rows on Bonnie's Wish as there was a wonky cable. It is fixed now, but I really should not cook and knit at the same time, lol. I also found a cable crossed in the wrong direction about 25 rows back. Unless someone is running their fingers along the multiple cables of the border I am the only one who will notice it so it stays.


So sorry you had to do that, but happy for you it's fixed now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--did I see that you finished LS?  Congratulations. Did we see it?


Yes, it is finished, thank you. And, no, no photo yet. Will try to get one, but it's not blocked yet and probably won't be until sometime this week. Will try to take a photo of it in it's blob state.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> in my house too... as of right now I am here at my desk he is next to me at his desk.. He also loves all the projects we do.. everytime I finish one he says 'That is the best one yet!! don't give this one away'! LOL of course I normally do give them away..


My DH admires all of them, too. I almost always give mine away, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> but we could all go for a visit


And wouldn't that be wonderful?!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your Waiting for the Rain is looking wonderful. Love the swirly colors of the yarn. 

Welcome back Jane. So sorry your travels were rough, but glad you had a good visit with Michael and were able to enjoy his ceremony and spend time with him. 

Ann, your Voodoo is so beautiful. Love the color and the beads. Very well done, glad you stuck with it!

Melanie, that is a masterpiece! Great accomplishment. It is a beautiful design.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh okay, I get it now. That is so much fun😄 There is a bike that is yarnbombed downtown, but it is in front of the yarn store, so they probably did it and that wouldn't be the same.


Some people are so clever!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope you have a very happy birthday Pam!! It was so beautiful yesterday I hope today is beautiful too!!
> 
> I have daffodils popping up.. and I even transplanted some bulbs a few weeks ago and they are popping up too!! I would of given them a year..  but then the deer are in my yard now too.. I need some yard art that will deter them..


Thank you, Ronie! It was a gorgeous morning, but it's windyand rainy right now. Supposed to blow through, so hopefully it will be nice at least part of the afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAM!!!!


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Tell us all about your trip.
> 
> Just finished second lace insert of waiting for Rain. Now got to go get some lunch.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. Are you doing the small? Mine finished larger than I expected, even goes down to my butt! I wore it this morning to church and got several compliments on it.


Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Very glad to see Dodie, Ros & Chris popping in.
> Which is probably all I will be doing until I am in a better mood.
> I have skimmed through everything that I have missed out on over the past week but will apologize for not responding to everything - time & temper won't allow it. I know that there have been some lovely WIPs & FOs shared & I give a general thumbs up for all of it & commiserate with those who are suffering setbacks - whether with the knitting or with other issues.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back, Jane, and glad you had a great time with Michael in Ottawa, but so sorry about all the hours of driving you had to endure. Hopefully after you get to France next week, you'll be able to relax for a good long time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam. Hope you are having a lovely day.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Happy Birthday! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


Absolutely stunning, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


It's gorgeous, Melanie! Well done getting it finished and off the needles!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


Looking good, Caryn. Need to get to work on that one, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


Love this color


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Looking good, Caryn. Need to get to work on that one, too.


Thanks Pam. Glad you are enjoying your birthday day so far. Looking foward to seeing your progress pictures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love this color


Me too. It gets me away from the blues I usually pick.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I knit too slowly for yarn bombing, lol. I would have to plan it out years in advance.


Much of the yarn bombing is done in advance. Then people show up and sew it into place so your speed of knitting is not a problem


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! ...


A magnum opus!
Hurray for Melanie!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. Glad you are enjoying your birthday day so far. Looking foward to seeing your progress pictures.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> How funny it would be to see someone doing that with mask and arm band on. And now I just saw this on FB. About a 104 yr old street artist. Can it be a coincidence? Lol
> http://www.boredpanda.com/grandmother-yarn-bomb-uk-souter-stormers-knitting-104-year-old-grace-brett/


Gotta love it. Do you remember the Flash Mob of this town wearing dozens of sweaters this one woman knit throughout her life. Was she a Danish woman???? I may be able to find it as it was posted on my facebook page. The town's people wanted to honor her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya. It started out really nice (but chilly). We went out to breakfast and as it's only about 3 miles away, I walked back home, stopping along the way to have coffee and a visit with a friend. The wind has now kicked up and rain is on the way, but not for long. We are expecting to have a really nice week ahead. So looking forward to that. In the 3 month period beginning December 1, we have had over 23" of rain -- broken many a record, I'm sure. Average annual total for us is around 29". Crazy weather this year. Hopefully we won't be in drought again this summer. We've got good snow pack so far.


You're around Seattle with its traditional rainy winters. I thought most of the snow was the east of you in the mountains??

Your day sounds relaxing and enjoyable. Great that you can walk 3 miles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


Melanie--that is quite a piece of work. I remember when you began it as I was interested in it myself and think I saved all the clues. But you were the one who really took it on and stayed with it. I was just looking at the 2 scarves I did last year in Bamboo Silk and thinking how much I came to like this yarn. I am sure your shawl in black is magnificent--very dramatic. It truly is a beauty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


Ooh, I like... :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Gotta love it. Do you remember the Flash Mob of this town wearing dozens of sweaters this one woman knit throughout her life. Was she a Danish woman???? I may be able to find it as it was posted on my facebook page. The town's people wanted to honor her.


I do remember that. Is this the same woman?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ooh, I like... :thumbup:


Thanks Tanya.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your Bonnie's Wish is great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My little effort today was restarting my eyelash shawl as a knit using the sport weight microyarn as a carry along. Still some hassle seeing the yarn but going much better than the crochet and no carry along. Thank you Ronie and Dodie and ??? for your advice. Sorry for my forgetful memory. Was it you Caryn? Had the carpenters here today working on the other major side of the house and the weather was perfect. About 50* and calm so insulation wasn't flying all over the place. These guys worked very well with not much grief. Neat workers and they cleaned up well. A rarity. Cannot belief the house is not winter air conditioned anymore. Yea!!!!!! I am ecstatic.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


That is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was thinking that she was Dutch.

Think this is the link:






Sue


tamarque said:


> Gotta love it. Do you remember the Flash Mob of this town wearing dozens of sweaters this one woman knit throughout her life. Was she a Danish woman???? I may be able to find it as it was posted on my facebook page. The town's people wanted to honor her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You're around Seattle with its traditional rainy winters. I thought most of the snow was the east of you in the mountains??
> 
> Your day sounds relaxing and enjoyable. Great that you can walk 3 miles.


Correct and, yes, the snow is in the mountains to the east and west of us. Thank goodness. But, we need the snow pack in those mountains to keep droughts from happening. We've had a really wet winter here in the lowlands this winter, though. More than normal.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Pam: Happy Birthday, I hope you have a wonderful day doing what you really love.

Sue, your 2016 BON look great. Putting it on the yellow makes it easier to see. If it was on my black things, you wouldn't be able to see anything.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> But, we need the snow pack in those mountains to keep droughts from happening. We've had a really wet winter here in the lowlands this winter, though. More than normal.


Everything Pam said about the Seattle area goes for our area of Oregon also. If we don't have a solid snow pack, which we do have this winter, the farmers are in for a very bad crop due to lack of irrigation water.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so glad you got wet. So sorry that it cost so much. Hope you get good money from the paintings.

Linda, hope your house problems clear up quickly.

Sue, what a gorgeous Love Story. I can see why you are keeping it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So do you have to sneak around and watch over your shoulder and plan to make a hasty exit. I picture you with hat pulled down, collar up and dark glasses! Elizabeth incognito!
> Sue


That was definitely me! :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was thinking that she was Dutch.
> 
> Think this is the link:
> 
> ...


This must be the one altho I remembered it a bit differently. What a wonderful tribute to someone whose knitting skill is so well loved.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


What I can see of it -- it looks GREAT. Working on black can be a challenge -- which of course, you were up to. Once its blocked, I hope you show us again.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


Gorgeous, Ann!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I knit too slowly for yarn bombing, lol. I would have to plan it out years in advance.


The actual 'bombing' part takes only minutes. You knit the pieces at home and just take them with you. I did that little scarf in the comfort of my recliner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Correct and, yes, the snow is in the mountains to the east and west of us. Thank goodness. But, we need the snow pack in those mountains to keep droughts from happening. We've had a really wet winter here in the lowlands this winter, though. More than normal.


Thanks for the explanation. My daughter lived in Seattle for a few years and I recall the weather reports from her on a regular basis. One year I visited the week they opened the mountain roads. We drove into the mountains where it was about 40* with at least 10 ft snow banks on either side of the road. Came back to Seattle with 70* sun and spent the afternoon at a wonderful little Japanese botanical garden. Strange dichotomy about 1 hour away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Melanie: I had the problem of a crossed cable in a vest I made . I was buying buttons when a customer brought it to my attention. 


I don't remember what forum I was on at the time, but it was Meg Swansen that told me how to do it and it worked!

You will want to cut the yarn at the incorrect crossing, take out just that row, use a bit of leftover yarn to knit into the cable after you have turned it the right way, weave in the all of the ends and it will be okay.

Your right that most people wont notice the problem, so you really don't need to do anything if it isn't glaring. Mine was right in front so it was glaring!

I'm not trying to tell you that you must do it, just that there is a way to do it without taking out the 28 rows or whatever.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> How funny it would be to see someone doing that with mask and arm band on. And now I just saw this on FB. About a 104 yr old street artist. Can it be a coincidence? Lol
> http://www.boredpanda.com/grandmother-yarn-bomb-uk-souter-stormers-knitting-104-year-old-grace-brett/


I want to be her!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth! I'm going to make sure I have plenty of knitting time to work on my FG and hopefully get finished with Clue VI today.


You are waaaaaay ahead of me! I'm still on Clue 2. :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My little effort today was restarting my eyelash shawl as a knit using the sport weight microyarn as a carry along. Still some hassle seeing the yarn but going much better than the crochet and no carry along. Thank you Ronie and Dodie and ??? for your advice. Sorry for my forgetful memory. Was it you Caryn? Had the carpenters here today working on the other major side of the house and the weather was perfect. About 50* and calm so insulation wasn't flying all over the place. These guys worked very well with not much grief. Neat workers and they cleaned up well. A rarity. Cannot belief the house is not winter air conditioned anymore. Yea!!!!!! I am ecstatic.


Wasn't me Tanya. I have never knit with eyelash yarn and am not sure I want to after hearing everyone's comments. Glad you are getting it under control. 
Happy for you that the insulation went in easily and you are ready for anymore cold that may come your way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great job Melanie!!!  I do think most of us can skim it and respond quickly... most of the time anyway.. I do enjoy my days off when I can keep on top of it  Yesterday was a day off but I didn't get to the computer after 10am so I am now 10 pages behind


I do skim, I got off the computer at about 8 PM last night and here it is 2:30 PM and I'm again down by 10 pages. These ladies are a really chatty bunch!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Has anyone looked at the sock pattern we were going to do?? I just looked so I could get my tension right and realized they are Men's Large! I don't have large feet so I wonder how hard they would be to alter for women's?? I might just do a different pair of socks.. I have Elizabeth's pattern.. it might work better.. I'll see what Bev has in store for us she might have some ideas.


Ronie, here is the link to the socks we are doing-Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

It says on the pattern that I printed out the sizes are women's small, medium and large. The socks have cables, lace and beads. Definitely a woman's pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Everything Pam said about the Seattle area goes for our area of Oregon also. If we don't have a solid snow pack, which we do have this winter, the farmers are in for a very bad crop due to lack of irrigation water.


We actually have the same concerns. Last winter we had beaucoup water and that is why I had that bumper apple crop. This year is a worry as we have had rain but not much and no snow at all. Many of the bulbs may suffer from lack of snow cover for insulation. We will see very shortly what kind of growing season this is.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was thinking that she was Dutch.
> 
> Think this is the link:
> 
> ...


That is soooooo cool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Life here has been pretty fraught the last few days, I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I am fairly sure I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Chris. Great socks. Wonderful color play.  Just stop by when you can. 

Glad to see you also, Dodie. Glad you are feeling better.

p 65


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Edit 2: just did some stash diving as I want to do something NOW and found 4 balls of Black LB Microspun acrylic in sport weight. Unbelievable!


That will work wonderfully, just remember it does tend to split. That's what I use when I'm making the kids chemo hats. I also use Knit Picks Brava, which comes in bigger skeins and doesn't split. But whatever is at hand is better than what you have to wait for! I know that one very well.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Welcome back, Jane. Tell us all about your trip.
> 
> Just finished second lace insert of waiting for Rain. Now got to go get some lunch.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is very interesting. I saw the pattern, but didn't know anyone was doing it. I think it will be the talk of the town (or at least us and all your other friends).


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your question may have been answered by now, but Bev is hosting the LP, March 27, for two weeks and leading us on a sock knitting adventure then. We had orginially talked about an Earl Grey pattern. It was a KAL on ravelry that caught our attention, but we had other things we were working on. (Imagine that!  )http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


Oh Toni, did a connection come loose? It might be good to tink back another row to be sure you have all the stitches. I have one needle that I cannot get the cable to stay connected. Can knit several rounds and think all is fine to have it separate drop several stitches.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I was thinking we could all knit for some guy in our lives..LOL but I really wanted them to be for me.. I have made 2 pairs and wanted another  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


My dh has said he doesn't want a pair of hand knit socks. He just doesn't know what he's missing. Every time I pull some yarn out to knit socks for me, a daughter will come around and say, "Oh, mom, are they for me?" and I always have to say yes. I've never gotten a pair for myself and yes, I do pout a lot about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live....I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


I hope things work out for you Julie. I know that you would be lost without your internet connection!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


Melanie, is truly beautiful. Work to be really proud of. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


Looking good, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My little effort today was restarting my eyelash shawl as a knit using the sport weight microyarn as a carry along. Still some hassle seeing the yarn but going much better than the crochet and no carry along. Thank you Ronie and Dodie and ??? for your advice. Sorry for my forgetful memory. Was it you Caryn? Had the carpenters here today working on the other major side of the house and the weather was perfect. About 50* and calm so insulation wasn't flying all over the place. These guys worked very well with not much grief. Neat workers and they cleaned up well. A rarity. Cannot belief the house is not winter air conditioned anymore. Yea!!!!!! I am ecstatic.


Good news, Tanya. I really didn't like to think of you not being warm enough.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane said, "I thought this was fitting since we have a sock KAL coming up Enroll in Knit-Along 2016: Socks for FREE!"

I've taken two courses from Lucy Neatby, she is really a fun person beyond the purple or pink hair. She is a really good teacher and the sock course, which I took in person and paid for, is really great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> The scale of our lives was definitely smaller and simpler. Getting hot water was pretty late for you. Why was that?
> 
> I learned that if everyone around you lived the same way you didn't notice the lack of running water. It was just a way of life. But when you have to work so much harder than the world around you is when it adds so much stress. It is hard to function competitively when you lose facilities. After my fire in 1985 we lived for 2 winters without running water and that caused lots of stress for us, hauling water in and out. We had to go elsewhere for showers. I joined a gym then to have regular access to hot showers. I also drove about 18 mile to a Truck Stops of America because they had free showers if you bought $5 of gas. That was a of extra time spent just trying to maintain hygiene at a common level. My kids were miserable and very angry a lot of the time because they felt so different.


It was easy to pump the well dry and we were afraid it would happen and burn out the hot water tank, cause a fire or some other disaster. I had a new well drilled that hit 2 underground streams. Water flowed in faster that the pump pumped it out. After years of watching water use and spacing out chores like laundry, washing dishes, canning, watering cattle etc to give thd well time to refill this is a true luxury. Naturally some chores had higher priority.

My job at that time allowed me to have a little extra for drilling the well by careful budgeting. I also bought a mobile home to help. Dad was no longer able to do much and I would come home to find only a few coals in the stove and he would be laying on the floor, back to the stove to keep warm. The dog we had would lay against him or between him and the stove and push. She knew how to keep warm. But she also knew when he was in trouble. They frequently went on walks, visited with a road crew working near by. He got in trouble one day and she went back to the road crew and barked until a couple of them followed her. The things they could tell if we understood them!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> One other thing before I sign off - Dodie, I have had that Wavy Leaves and Butterflies shawl in my queue for a while so if you want to host us in a KAL , I am more than eager to join in.


I need to watch a couple of more LPs before I do one. The one I did on WIPs was easy, as I just talked. But this one would be more than that wouldn't it?

I'll take notes as I go along and see what I can come up with. I won't be doing it with beads, though. They are way beyond me as of now!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life here has been pretty fraught the last few days, I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I am fairly sure I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


So sorry you have such money worries, Julie.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


That is just beautiful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


I am sure you did a beautiful job although with it being black, I can't see it. It is a beautiful design and I've added it to my queue.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


Very nice Caryn. It'll be beautiful when it's finished. Good color also.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Pam: Happy Birthday, I hope you have a wonderful day doing what you really love.
> 
> Sue, your 2016 BON look great. Putting it on the yellow makes it easier to see. If it was on my black things, you wouldn't be able to see anything.


Thank you, Dodie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks for the explanation. My daughter lived in Seattle for a few years and I recall the weather reports from her on a regular basis. One year I visited the week they opened the mountain roads. We drove into the mountains where it was about 40* with at least 10 ft snow banks on either side of the road. Came back to Seattle with 70* sun and spent the afternoon at a wonderful little Japanese botanical garden. Strange dichotomy about 1 hour away.


That was probably the North Cascade Highway, which closes for a few months each year, usually from late fall through early to mid-spring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it ...


This is looking great, Belle.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome home Jane thanks for the patterns I kept the Frosty apples  

I'm sorry that your trip made you grumpy... I know when you can decompress and get settled in you will feel a bit better...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> You are waaaaaay ahead of me! I'm still on Clue 2. :roll:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


This is just beautiful. Don't have any other words to say, except you did an excellent job.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> My dh has said he doesn't want a pair of hand knit socks. He just doesn't know what he's missing. Every time I pull some yarn out to knit socks for me, a daughter will come around and say, "Oh, mom, are they for me?" and I always have to say yes. I've never gotten a pair for myself and yes, I do pout a lot about it.


My DH and my DS both absolutely love the socks I've knitted them and I love the ones I've made and kept.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. yes, it all sorted out in the end. I still have to start the next clue for Winter, but this morning I worked on Waiting for Rain, with no time constraints. I still have to get back to Butterflies. I am in my second ball and the rows are getting longer.
> 
> Sue


Your Waiting for the rain is looking very nice. I love this pattern and it is fun to see it develop! Boy are you right about these rows getting longer... It is also putting me to sleep  I did the first two rows yesterday and had to do my 3rd today... I fell asleep.. barely got it done and then took a nap on couch  woke up in time to see the end of the race  I might just make it a caplette!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So sorry you have such money worries, Julie.


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


That is absolutely beautiful, Belle!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

whoo hoo Melanie!! I can't believe it has been over a year already... I turned out great!! looks warm too  probably all you would need in the evening where you live!

Pam that is a lot of rain.. I am not sure what our rainfall has been but it has be quite a bit too  I'm glad you had a nice day.. a nice walk and coffee with friends sounds great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My little effort today was restarting my eyelash shawl as a knit using the sport weight microyarn as a carry along. Still some hassle seeing the yarn but going much better than the crochet and no carry along. Thank you Ronie and Dodie and ??? for your advice. Sorry for my forgetful memory. Was it you Caryn? Had the carpenters here today working on the other major side of the house and the weather was perfect. About 50* and calm so insulation wasn't flying all over the place. These guys worked very well with not much grief. Neat workers and they cleaned up well. A rarity. Cannot belief the house is not winter air conditioned anymore. Yea!!!!!! I am ecstatic.


That is great news Tanya... right now the sun is low on the horizon so it is beating down on us which makes it nice we are at 69 right now.. the other side of the house is not!! LOL I does feel good to have comfortable temp after it being so cold... I am sure you will go through less wood too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> whoo hoo Melanie!! I can't believe it has been over a year already... I turned out great!! looks warm too  probably all you would need in the evening where you live!
> 
> Pam that is a lot of rain.. I am not sure what our rainfall has been but it has be quite a bit too  I'm glad you had a nice day.. a nice walk and coffee with friends sounds great!


It is a lot of rain and I'd bet you've had more.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome home Bev!! I hope you had a great weekend...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, here is the link to the socks we are doing-Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2
> 
> It says on the pattern that I printed out the sizes are women's small, medium and large. The socks have cables, lace and beads. Definitely a woman's pattern.


Thanks Bev! we sorted it out... and then Toni said it isn't until the end of March which is fine.. at least I am ready.. and I am happy to say the other beads I bought will go great with my yarn.. I didn't realize the socks had beads  I love happy coincidences  I was looking at the wrong pattern  and so very happy I was wrong LOL I like the one we are doing much better


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Life here has been pretty fraught the last few days, I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I am fairly sure I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


Oh Julie this is terrible... I hope that Shakila can help.. I hope you can keep your internet..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That will work wonderfully, just remember it does tend to split. That's what I use when I'm making the kids chemo hats. I also use Knit Picks Brava, which comes in bigger skeins and doesn't split. But whatever is at hand is better than what you have to wait for! I know that one very well.


This LB Micro Spun is a wonderfully soft yarn that does not split, or has not been for me. What brand micro yarn did you use? I am feeling some regrets using it as it would make some beautiful items by itself and seems expensive for a carry along strand. Also, turns out to not only being discontinued, but no one seems to have any in stock anyplace. I think new this yarn was about $7/skein. But agree with you that using what is on hand saves days or weeks trying to get another yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Bev--tell us about your weekend? I am sure it was fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> When is Bev going to do a sock workshop? I would really enjoy that. I've knitted a lot of socks but not with patterns, so that would be really fun.


Dodie, the workshop on socks will be March 27th thru April 9th. Here's the link to the pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2

Elizabeth, glad you are feeling better.

Melanie, as I have been skimming,it seems to me you have been very busy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, that is looking absolutely beautiful.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, your Voodoo looks really great. Aren't you glad you finished it?

Sue


annweb said:


> Jane ..journeys are often enough to put a dampener on things . It was worth all the problems ,I am sure ,to see Michael and receive glowing reports .
> Well I decided to get on and block my Voodoo but really need more boards to do a proper job so am waiting to do it properly .Here is a picture of part of what I did .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope things work out for you Julie. I know that you would be lost without your internet connection!


I am hoping beyond hope Jane, that I can afford it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great news Tanya... right now the sun is low on the horizon so it is beating down on us which makes it nice we are at 69 right now.. the other side of the house is not!! LOL I does feel good to have comfortable temp after it being so cold... I am sure you will go through less wood too!


Yes, less firewood. I am really getting low and need to stretch it out for the rest of the heating season. My boiler has been out since November so no opportunity for any back up heating now. It wasn't as warm here today, but probably in the low 50's and still close to 40.* Under any circumstances having the house sealed better has got to help. The house will hold heat better and be more comfortable. Lots more work to do but this was a big expense for me. Selling my friend's car was the gift that paid for this work. I have been thanking his spirit all day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your SW is looking good.

Sorry Sue and Toni, with your knitting mishaps. Hope you get them straightened out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So sorry you have such money worries, Julie.


I have been in a far worse predicament when my Mother died- so I know I will get through. Then I had the two children to feed and the dogs, and both the girls kittens and my dear old Thistle cat. You just have to keep 'your head when all around you are losing theirs'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your January BON looks great! I need to get to that soon also.

Going up to my DD's apartment, we missed a turn and ended off the interstate in Chinatown in rush hour traffic. Yikes!! But it wasn't long till we saw a sign for the interstate. I told DH I was so thankful I didn't have to do the driving. I would be soooo very nervous with all the zipping around the drivers do up there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> So do you have to sneak around and watch over your shoulder and plan to make a hasty exit. I picture you with hat pulled down, collar up and dark glasses! Elizabeth incognito!
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


That is just lovely, Belle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Jane. Sorry about the to and from.

Happy Birthday, Pam.

Great WFR, Sue.

Gonna take some time to do some knitting.

p74


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been in a far worse predicament when my Mother died- so I know I will get through. Then I had the two children to feed and the dogs, and both the girls kittens and my dear old Thistle cat. You just have to keep 'your head when all around you are losing theirs'.


Great attitude, Julie. I know you will come through this. HUGS!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I knew that one did not knit the yarn bomb at the bomb site, I meant that a simple pole cover would take me months to knit, lol.

Thanks for the tip Dodie. It is not a glaring mistake, thankfully. It is in the border and unless you really looked you would not see it. Well, a fellow knitter might pick up on it 

Glad your insulation installation went well Tanya. Enjoy your warm indoors.

Hope you can get everything resolved Julie. 

Belle, your tablecloth makes me think of 'Follow the yellow brick road'  I like the interspersed patterns.

Good that your dad had such a great dog Tricia. 

Bev, hope your weekend was good, despite the missed turn. We were in Long Island with a three-axle boat trailer and took a wrong turn into Korea-town. Very tight streets, triple-parked cars and delivery trucks, lots of pedestrians, and it was raining. Not a good combination. But we just plowed along and hoped no one would hit the trailer (no one did). Now we have stories to tell, lol.

Thanks all for the nice comments on my Bonnie's Wish. It is hard to photograph black cables but the whole thing is cables. I slurped someone else's photo so you can see the cabling. Hers is stunning. I would recommend this pattern to someone who wants a large cabled shawl. I have four additional shawl patterns from the same designer, the Earth Elements, but have not made them yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Pam.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Melanie, Bonnie's Wish is very pretty. Black is hard to photo unless in sunlight. That took a lot of yarn.

Glad you are home safe Jane. Have a safe trip next week.

I keep a glass of water handy and a spare set of needles and hooks. Dunk them to cool them off when they get hot then lay them on a towel to dry. There has been a lot of smoke lately. Lot of grass fires and wind.

Ann , Voodoo is lovely.

Happy Birthday Pam. Hope you had a good time.

Belle, that is looking great. I know you told us but which pattern is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Julie this is terrible... I hope that Shakila can help.. I hope you can keep your internet..


It is okay, Ronie, I am well on the way to finding who can help- we have a Tenancy Tribunal, I had not even thought of them- but they are one obvious answer, now I come to think of it. I really don't want to lose internet access, but nor do I want to lose Ringo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy Birthday Pam. Hope you had a good time.


Thank you, Tricia! It's been a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Great attitude, Julie. I know you will come through this. HUGS!


Thank you, Elizabeth- as I said, you just have to keep your head, I have traced the poem, to the inside cover of Rudyard Kipling's _Jungle Book_ I will have to see if the Library has a copy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> I knew that one did not knit the yarn bomb at the bomb site, I meant that a simple pole cover would take me months to knit, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Dodie. It is not a glaring mistake, thankfully. It is in the border and unless you really looked you would not see it. Well, a fellow knitter might pick up on it
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, quite a day here in Hawaii. We drove to the southern most point of the United States today interestingly enough called South Point. It is hard to imagine how the Polynesians got here. If you miss the landing, the winds take you to Antarctica. Following that we hiked to Green Sand Beach, one of two in the US. It is a 3 mile hard walk one way, none of it flat, but winding and rutted. At 85 degrees, it was hot but breezy. The walk follows the coastline and is spectacular. I am glad to have done it once, and the emphasis is on once, in my life. The pictures don't do it justice but I'll put them in anyway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your Voodoo looks amazing!!

Melanie, I love your Bonnie's Wish. I could see the cables.  Great stitching.

Caryn, your Winter is looking great! Thanks for the article on the little lady. She is doing wonderfully for 104.

Yay, Tanya, for a winterized house!! So happy for you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


What an accomplishment. Very lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so sorry to hear of your continued troubles. Hugs and prayers. Hopefully, your landlords will help to work something out for you.



Dodie said:


> yes, I do pout about it




Belle,that is stunning work.

Jane, so glad to hear of the good reports of Michael and his reputation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


Oh my,I cannot imagine trying that Belle. It is wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, thank you for the gorgeous pictures. 

I finally caught up. Yay! DD and SIL started looking for a house last week. They looked at 5 houses on Fri morning. The last one was a fit. They put an offer on it Fri evening, received a counter on Sat and accepted it. They are so very happy and it was great to be a part of such an exciting weekend with them. We ate yummy, yummy food, did thrift shopping and played games and did some knitting. It was a truly lovely time. DH brioche scarf has grown and I got some concentrated knitting on my Earl Grey. We are back home and quite refreshed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, quite a day here in Hawaii. We drove to the southern most point of the United States today interestingly enough called South Point. It is hard to imagine how the Polynesians got here. If you miss the landing, the winds take you to Antarctica. Following that we hiked to Green Sand Beach, one of two in the US. It is a 3 mile hard walk one way, none of it flat, but winding and rutted. At 85 degrees, it was hot but breezy. The walk follows the coastline and is spectacular. I am glad to have done it once, and the emphasis is on once, in my life. The pictures don't do it justice but I'll put them in anyway.


Love all the photos


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, thank you for the gorgeous pictures.
> 
> I finally caught up. Yay! DD and SIL started looking for a house last week. They looked at 5 houses on Fri morning. The last one was a fit. They put an offer on it Fri evening, received a counter on Sat and accepted it. They are so very happy and it was great to be a part of such an exciting weekend with them. We ate yummy, yummy food, did thrift shopping and played games and did some knitting. It was a truly lovely time. DH brioche scarf has grown and I got some concentrated knitting on my Earl Grey. We are back home and quite refreshed.


Bev, that is just wonderful news. Sounds like you had wonderful family time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Belle, that is looking great. I know you told us but which pattern is it?


The spiral design is from Meg Swansen's Spiral Shawl which I found in "Gathering of Lace." I plan on changing the outside borders since I'm not found of her original design in that respect. This is the 3rd time that I've used this swirl for a project and I really like working it. In my previous uses I made shawls out of wool on much larger needles. I believe the largest shawl had 64 stitches per segment while I'm nearing 100 at this point. I was somewhat curious how it would stretch out given the 2 very different stitch constructions -- but it looks like it will be just fine.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, quite a day here in Hawaii. We drove to the southern most point of the United States today interestingly enough called South Point. It is hard to imagine how the Polynesians got here. If you miss the landing, the winds take you to Antarctica. Following that we hiked to Green Sand Beach, one of two in the US. It is a 3 mile hard walk one way, none of it flat, but winding and rutted. At 85 degrees, it was hot but breezy. The walk follows the coastline and is spectacular. I am glad to have done it once, and the emphasis is on once, in my life. The pictures don't do it justice but I'll put them in anyway.


Oh Babalou!!!-- such vibrant colors. Just looking at your pictures is invigorating. thanks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love all the photos


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Bev, that is just wonderful news. Sounds like you had wonderful family time.


Ditto from me, Bev!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I wanted to tell you that I did see Sue's shawl as I had clicked on a couple of pages before I started reading the last few pages when I got here (does this make sense). And I went on Ravelry to see Linda's St Brigid pullover. Stunning.

Mel, you finally finished Bonnie's Wish. YAY. And in black &#128518; It is gorgeous. 

Barbara, beautiful pictures of South Point and the green sand beach. Does that have something to do with the lava? 

Tricia, your fathers dog sounds like Lassie. &#128150; They are something.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wonderful stories and wonderful projects, ladies!!!! (I had forgotten that Bonnie's Wish and the 4 Elements were by the same designer. Simply gorgeous!)

I do hope you can get the help you need, Julie. You will be in my prayers.

Congratulations to Michael, Jane! You must be so proud of him. 

Thanks for the suggestions and support on the flying YO's. I thought they were safely stuffed onto the needle, but they weren't. I didn't even touch it today. Tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of your continued troubles. Hugs and prayers. Hopefully, your landlords will help to work something out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are getting our way through the issues, my lunch with Shakila, has been brought forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wonderful stories and wonderful projects, ladies!!!! (I had forgotten that Bonnie's Wish and the 4 Elements were by the same designer. Simply gorgeous!)
> 
> I do hope you can get the help you need, Julie. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni, I appreciate that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was thinking that she was Dutch.
> 
> Think this is the link:
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen that before. Brilliant. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am so sorry about your troubles. I do understand about your fears regarding the internet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, it is beautiful even before finishing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou, those are stunning. I really enjoyed looking at them. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it sounds a wonderful weekend. I am pleased you had such a great time.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Such a lot of posts so forgive me if my memory fails .
Many thanks for the kind comments re my Voodoo.Yes I am happy I decided to overcome my concerns about it.
I really love that Bonnie shawl .Cables are great .
There have been a great number of beautiful pieces to admire .
Good news Tanya that your winter AC has gone off .Shame it wasn't before all the cold spells you endured .
Sounds like a great weekend Bev
Oh dear Julie .I am so sad that you have such worries .I don't know the connection between you and the folk you mention but hope they have some ideas on easing your problems especially the care of Ringo .He will keep you sane .

The sun is shining here .What a change from seeing rain. Taking my daughter out for lunch so must do a few jobs first .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am so sorry about your troubles. I do understand about your fears regarding the internet.


There is a very good deal, Norma, provided I act on it before the end of this month- I can transfer the broadband and the homephone, - not the mobile because that is still on contract, for the the next 6 months


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am so sorry about your troubles. I do understand about your fears regarding the internet.


There is a very good deal, Norma, provided I act on it before the end of this month- I can transfer the broadband and the homephone, - not the mobile because that is still on contract, for the the next 6 months


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*tamarque*-->Eleanor Roosevelt has a book out on her knitting. I saw it and checked it out once.

I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.

On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!  :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Such a lot of posts so forgive me if my memory fails .
> Many thanks for the kind comments re my Voodoo.Yes I am happy I decided to overcome my concerns about it.
> I really love that Bonnie shawl .Cables are great .
> There have been a great number of beautiful pieces to admire .
> ...


I am getting there, Ann, God is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque*-->Eleanor Roosevelt has a book out on her knitting. I saw it and checked it out once.
> 
> I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.
> 
> On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!  :XD:


Grrrrrr! BTW I damaged my vocal chords seriously back about 2000, I am lucky nowadays if I can get an Alto rendering, I do miss my soprano, properly warmed up I could hit a pure high 'E', Haven't checked with Norma- but I think that was what I did when I farewelled my Primary children as I had my calling changed. It was in the old orange Primary Songbook.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Grrrrrr! BTW I damaged my vocal chords seriously back about 2000, I am lucky nowadays if I can get an Alto rendering, I do miss my soprano, properly warmed up I could hit a pure high 'E', Haven't checked with Norma- but I think that was what I did when I farewelled my Primary children as I had my calling changed. It was in the old orange Primary Songbook.


Pre-surgery...I could sing a comfortable second...up to G or A above the treble clef. With my soft palate out I'm not as nasal with Alto or preferably Tenor (chest/throat action). I was a bit dry after the rehearsal and performance...but I had most of a 1 liter sugar/calorie/salt free beverage with me. Peach and Sierra Mist combined --> YUM!

I know, tamarque --> not as salt free as before...but no caramel coloring to damage my stomach.

I prefer to NOT sound nasal...and 2 years post-op I'm getting there in my speaking "voice". Thanks to choir I can use my throat to pitch down so someone can understand me without repetition of sentence/phrase.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> Such a lot of posts so forgive me if my memory fails .
> Many thanks for the kind comments re my Voodoo.Yes I am happy I decided to overcome my concerns about it.
> 
> The sun is shining here .What a change from seeing rain. Taking my daughter out for lunch so must do a few jobs first .


Ann, I knew I was missing something. Your Voodoo, it is beautiful.

And Jane it sounds like everything is going great for your son. Congratulations.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen. DGD sings with the tenors! You are a real asset to them are you are unshakeable :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Grrrrrr! BTW I damaged my vocal chords seriously back about 2000, I am lucky nowadays if I can get an Alto rendering, I do miss my soprano, properly warmed up I could hit a pure high 'E', Haven't checked with Norma- but I think that was what I did when I farewelled my Primary children as I had my calling changed. It was in the old orange Primary Songbook.


That was high :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, it is always nice to be wanted. What a great tribute to your voice. 

Julie, sounds as if you had a gorgeous voice. So sorry for the damage. DH and I sing in choir at church and do special music. Our special music is all acapella. We have such fun arranging (Gary) and harmonizing (me).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> My hands were hurting and I just couldn't knit another stitch -- so it seemed to be a fine time to stretch out the tablecloth and measure it to get an idea what my stitch counts are. What you are seeing below is the cloth stretched dry (100% cotton) and measuring 17" on the radius (34" on the diameter). There are currently 760 stitches on the needles. So by my math when I get to about 1080 stitches (or 135 per segment) I should be at a radius of 24" which is what I'm targetting for this pattern. Then I want to add another 3" of a transition pattern -- haven't decided what design yet and then a 4" lace border. Couldn't resist taking a quick picture. Now it is back to knitting.


A big project but beautiful, Belle.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your Waiting for the rain is looking very nice. I love this pattern and it is fun to see it develop! Boy are you right about these rows getting longer... It is also putting me to sleep  I did the first two rows yesterday and had to do my 3rd today... I fell asleep.. barely got it done and then took a nap on couch  woke up in time to see the end of the race  I might just make it a caplette!


It is all that garter stitch, isn't it? I'm finding it useful when there is a programme I want to watch though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Melanie. Bravo for doing such a large shawl in black.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Yay!! I have finished a WIP. Bonnie's Wish is done! I still have to wash and block although I do not expect much growth, only evening of the stitches (well, one hopes for that anyways). Unblocked it is 66 by 30 inches. I used 12 balls (about 1600 yards) of Paton's Silk Bamboo in black on US 6 (4mm??) needles. This was an MKAL started back in Dec 2014. The wing span took me the better part of four weeks, lol, and that was just clue 1. The designer arranged the wing span (the narrow border at the top) so that there would be live stitches for when you started the body - no stitches to pick up. Very clever. The border, clue 5, was a monster to knit. It took over 5 balls by itself. It also used the live stitches from the body so no picking up stitches there either. It is a beautiful design and well designed.
> 
> The color is black, not the washed out color in the photos. And it has a nice sheen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will look forward to seeing pics. I am sure you will love it.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is finished, thank you. And, no, no photo yet. Will try to get one, but it's not blocked yet and probably won't be until sometime this week. Will try to take a photo of it in it's blob state.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, your Waiting for the Rain is looking wonderful. Love the swirly colors of the yarn.
> 
> Welcome back Jane. So sorry your travels were rough, but glad you had a good visit with Michael and were able to enjoy his ceremony and spend time with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your lunch with your daughter Ann. Although with the time difference you are probably having lunch as I type.

You must be getting quite the reputation in the choir Karen. Be careful or the bassists might be looking your way, lol.

Hope all enjoy their day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Aue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, less firewood. I am really getting low and need to stretch it out for the rest of the heating season. My boiler has been out since November so no opportunity for any back up heating now. It wasn't as warm here today, but probably in the low 50's and still close to 40.* Under any circumstances having the house sealed better has got to help. The house will hold heat better and be more comfortable. Lots more work to do but this was a big expense for me. Selling my friend's car was the gift that paid for this work. I have been thanking his spirit all day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Caryn. I just started on mine last night. I am doing the medium and it looks big so far.

Sue


sisu said:


> Yes, I am doing the small Winter. I just finished clue 6, but that is not the last clue. Here is a picture of it so far.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I knew that one did not knit the yarn bomb at the bomb site, I meant that a simple pole cover would take me months to knit, lol.


I have to admit that the little scarf took me far, far longer to knit than I expected. I can't imagine doing something as large as a bench cover, though I like the idea of funny snakes covering a bike rack.

I have Bonnie's Wish and seeing all this beautiful cabling makes me want to get started on it. Gorgeous!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been in a far worse predicament when my Mother died- so I know I will get through. Then I had the two children to feed and the dogs, and both the girls kittens and my dear old Thistle cat. You just have to keep 'your head when all around you are losing theirs'.


Very true but as we get older the opportunities to add to our income by working are not there. I hope you can achieve some sort of balance.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. I have a set of the coloured ones as well as the darker ones, and far prefer the coloured ones, as you can pick which colour shows the project better, but they all work for the blocking.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Pam: Happy Birthday, I hope you have a wonderful day doing what you really love.
> 
> Sue, your 2016 BON look great. Putting it on the yellow makes it easier to see. If it was on my black things, you wouldn't be able to see anything.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so glad you got wet. So sorry that it cost so much. Hope you get good money from the paintings.
> 
> Linda, hope your house problems clear up quickly.
> 
> Sue, what a gorgeous Love Story. I can see why you are keeping it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about all your problems. I do hope and pray that things will work out well for you.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Life here has been pretty fraught the last few days, I am busting my boiler to try and reduce costs, I am fairly sure I have mentioned the water rates bill here- I found out this morning it has gone to a Debt Collection Agency, and is well over 2 and a half grand, morally my portion is $629, but legally that may be debatable- I have at last set up a lunch date with Shakila, Nasir's wife, hopefully Nasir will be home, so we can discuss the problem. I need to know too, if the rent is liable to be increased again, which if it is I will have to start looking for somewhere else to live. I will almost certainly be able to reduce the amount I am still paying for the 3 week , 2014 abortive visit to Sydney, which will ease the actual outgoing each month, but obviously lengthen the time it takes to pay it back. I don't want to end up with no internet connection, but it is on the cards.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks all for the nice comments on my Bonnie's Wish. It is hard to photograph black cables but the whole thing is cables. I slurped someone else's photo so you can see the cabling. Hers is stunning. I would recommend this pattern to someone who wants a large cabled shawl. I have four additional shawl patterns from the same designer, the Earth Elements, but have not made them yet.


It is stunning. I am collecting the clues for Fire from the Earth Elements. Hoping to buy yarn at a Wool Fest at the beginning of April.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane is doing it too. I know she was farther along than me.. It is just so different and just felt I really wanted to try it,akthough it was a paid pattern. I do like how it is looking.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, that is very interesting. I saw the pattern, but didn't know anyone was doing it. I think it will be the talk of the town (or at least us and all your other friends).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, quite a day here in Hawaii. We drove to the southern most point of the United States today interestingly enough called South Point. It is hard to imagine how the Polynesians got here. If you miss the landing, the winds take you to Antarctica. Following that we hiked to Green Sand Beach, one of two in the US. It is a 3 mile hard walk one way, none of it flat, but winding and rutted. At 85 degrees, it was hot but breezy. The walk follows the coastline and is spectacular. I am glad to have done it once, and the emphasis is on once, in my life. The pictures don't do it justice but I'll put them in anyway.


Great day out. I love coastal walks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your daughter sounds like mine, and of course we always say they can have whatever they like. I guess we like that they like what we are knitting.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> My dh has said he doesn't want a pair of hand knit socks. He just doesn't know what he's missing. Every time I pull some yarn out to knit socks for me, a daughter will come around and say, "Oh, mom, are they for me?" and I always have to say yes. I've never gotten a pair for myself and yes, I do pout a lot about it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Babalou, thank you for the gorgeous pictures.
> 
> I finally caught up. Yay! DD and SIL started looking for a house last week. They looked at 5 houses on Fri morning. The last one was a fit. They put an offer on it Fri evening, received a counter on Sat and accepted it. They are so very happy and it was great to be a part of such an exciting weekend with them. We ate yummy, yummy food, did thrift shopping and played games and did some knitting. It was a truly lovely time. DH brioche scarf has grown and I got some concentrated knitting on my Earl Grey. We are back home and quite refreshed.


Great that you had such a good time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a very good deal, Norma, provided I act on it before the end of this month- I can transfer the broadband and the homephone, - not the mobile because that is still on contract, for the the next 6 months


We did that recently and made a good saving. We don't have smart phones just basic mobiles on pay as you go. Even then we rarely use them for anything but the occasional text. They are good to have when we are away though. It is reassuring for MIL to know that she can get in touch should she need to.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque*-->Eleanor Roosevelt has a book out on her knitting. I saw it and checked it out once.
> 
> I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.
> 
> On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!  :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, those are all looking great :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


Great progress pics, Linda 
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
So funny - in an irritating way - that the colours can be so far off. It still looks lovely - & I have seen the lovely true blue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, all, for your kind comments regarding Michael & your commiseration on our awful travel experiences. For the record, I don't think it is being grumpy - more coming to grips with our mortality. Two close calls - one going & one coming - that could have ended in serious injury, or worse, to us or someone else. We were extremely lucky but I can't stop myself from thinking about what could have happened. Anyway - I don't want to go into it any more than that - but I am still in a bit of a funk & lack interest in anything, really.

My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now.
Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, those are all looking great :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great progress pics, Linda
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> So funny - in an irritating way - that the colours can be do far off. It still looks lovely - & I have seen the lovely true blue.


Thank you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your kind comments regarding Michael & your commiseration on our awful travel experiences. For the record, I don't think it is being grumpy - more coming to grips with our mortality. Two close calls - one going & one coming - that could have ended in serious injury, or worse, to us or someone else. We were extremely lucky but I can't stop myself from thinking about what could have happened. Anyway - I don't want to go into to it any more than that - but I am still in a bit of a funk & lack interest in anything, really.
> 
> My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now.
> Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.


The important thing to remember is that what could have happened didn't. Count your blessings and let it go. Here endeth the lesson. Sorry, Jane I didn't mean to sound preachy. I'm glad there were no serious consequences.
Looking forward to seeing WFR blocked. I may just have to copy your picot bind off, though without beads. The yarn I am using is dk and I don't want to add more to the weight. Winter is looking good.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...Looking forward to seeing WFR blocked... Winter is looking good.


Thanks, Linda


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


Beautiful progress on all of your projects, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Linda


Hugggggs


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Beautiful progress on all of your projects, Linda!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...The yarn I am using is dk and I don't want to add more to the weight...


Actually, I think that beads in the BO would make it hang nicely.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Actually, I think that beads in the BO would make it hang nicely.


You may be right. Have you used beads with dk weight? I suppose they would need to be size5 - maybe 6.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque*-->Eleanor Roosevelt has a book out on her knitting. I saw it and checked it out once.
> 
> I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.
> 
> On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!  :XD:


That is great news Karen... it is wonderful when a fellow singer can hear your sound and want you near him... you must sound amazing


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until February 27 at midnight (CST); code = KaylasCowl
Kayla's Cowl by Tina Lynn Creations
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kaylas-cowl

Mosaic Cowl by Maggie Murphy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mosaic-cowl-8

Cables and seed stitch by Eleni Paraschou
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cables-and-seed-stitch

Cable It Your Way by Cirsium Crochet
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-it-your-way
I spent a few minutes sizing this up before I realized that it was crocheted.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is all that garter stitch, isn't it? I'm finding it useful when there is a programme I want to watch though.


mine is crochet.. you make a stitch then chain 3! it is the one, two, three, over and over and over again that lull's me to sleep!! like counting sheep


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> mine is crochet.. you make a stitch then chain 3! it is the one, two, three, over and over and over again that lull's me to sleep!! like counting sheep


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--welcome home. Did I miss a description of your Chicago weekend? Amazing your DD/SIL found a house so quickly. Hope no glitches turn up.

Barbara--fabulous views of Hawaii ocean. What are those large whitish structures at the water's edge of the beach. The flat plateaus on the cliffs--are they natural or manmade?
Regarding the Polynesians landing on the islands--read once many years ago, so memory superficial, these people were incredible water farers. They made simple handcarved boats which they navigated over great distances. Sort of like the canoes of Native Americans who hollowed out select logs. We need to remember the old growth trees literally grew differently than the ones planted today for rapid growth and harvest. The old trees could be several feet in diameter and the grain long and knot free making for extremely sturdy boats.

Linda--wonderful shawls, despite the skewed colors showing up.

Jane--Near accidents are just that, so am happy you were not injured. I was in an accident in 2011 that was a near death experience. It left me very undgrounded, quite literally, not being sure if I was back here on earth or still with one foot over the edge. I found homeopathy, energy DO and some psychic massage incredibly helpful in my getting settled back into my body here on earth. You might try some Arnica 200c potency for the shock which is still within you.

Ann--house is not completely weatherized, but much better. The major holes are all closed and I can now begin to get it together to repair all the drywall holes. Those holes are what I was sarcastically calling my winter air conditioning. And with sun and above freezing temps, with water running, I am beginning to feel like part of the world again. 

Have been working on the eyelash shawl and making good headway. It was a great project that took very little out of me to do, but it is getting boring now. About 120 stitches on the needles and growing. 

Did people see the Cashmere Co-op newsletter today? It is sporting Sable yarn now at 40% discount. She has a write up of the yarn in it, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> You may be right. Have you used beads with dk weight? I suppose they would need to be size5 - maybe 6.


I used size 6/0 Miyuki Seed Beads on Foolish Hearts - yarn was Country by NaturallyCaron.com labelled Aran / 10 ply. They worked fine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> We did that recently and made a good saving. We don't have smart phones just basic mobiles on pay as you go. Even then we rarely use them for anything but the occasional text. They are good to have when we are away though. It is reassuring for MIL to know that she can get in touch should she need to.


That is what we have... they are terribly dated now and need charged even though we don't use them  Mine is newer than hubby's but it still will run out of juice just sitting in my pocket..it is a flip phone no 'butt dialing' but it beeps every time I bend over.. LOL must be the camera.. luckily you have to agree to take the picture before taking it or I'd have a lot of very dark pictures of my pedometer!!! LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I used size 6/0 Miyuki Seed Beads on Foolish Hearts - yarn was Country by NaturallyCaron.com labelled Aran / 10 ply. They worked fine.


Mmm. They do look good. I have some Miyuki cubes I want to try out. They may work on just a bind off if the colour is right. I need to ponder a while ........


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is what we have... they are terribly dated now and need charged even though we don't use them  Mine is newer than hubby's but it still will run out of juice just sitting in my pocket..it is a flip phone no 'butt dialing' but it beeps every time I bend over.. LOL must be the camera.. luckily you have to agree to take the picture before taking it or I'd have a lot of very dark pictures of my pedometer!!! LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou thanks for the beautiful pictures.. I can see the temps must be wonderful if your friend is in shorts still

Beautiful work being shown.. 

Jane I am glad your releasing her from the blocking mat!! look forward to seeing it modeled.. your other projects are coming along very nicely..I like the heart one with the beads.. beautiful stitching... 

Linda very nice you are making great progress!! 

Tanya it is so great that your home is feeling much more welcoming... I bet it will be even better this spring when and summer when you can see the big difference.. I am glad that you were able to sell the car to pay for the repairs.. it sure does help  

Jane I know you most certainly don't want to talk about it.. I do hope you get through this relatively fast... I know we will all be praying that the next time you have to make that trip that it is safe and uneventful.. it might help you overcome this 'rattle' that you have.. I remember a few years ago.. I could not drive on a country road for nothing.. hubby would have to stop and let me out and I would walk a mile or two until the road felt safe to me.. I don't have a clue as to what was happening to me but it was terrifying... my reason for telling you is that I got over it.. and I know you will make it through this also in time... Just think of sitting outside in the sun in France with a glass of wine and Tango at your feet!! plus hubby at your side


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, those all look great.

Sue


linda09 said:


> WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, those are all looking great :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Linda! Wonderful projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I am glad your releasing her from the blocking mat!! look forward to seeing it modeled.. your other projects are coming along very nicely..I like the heart one with the beads.. beautiful stitching...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your kind comments regarding Michael & your commiseration on our awful travel experiences. For the record, I don't think it is being grumpy - more coming to grips with our mortality. Two close calls - one going & one coming - that could have ended in serious injury, or worse, to us or someone else. We were extremely lucky but I can't stop myself from thinking about what could have happened. Anyway - I don't want to go into it any more than that - but I am still in a bit of a funk & lack interest in anything, really.
> 
> My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now.
> Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.


Sorry for that, Jane. Hopefully those near misses won't trouble you too much longer. Your projects look wonderful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Your projects look wonderful!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm doing the same too. It does help to get through those long garter stitch rows.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It is all that garter stitch, isn't it? I'm finding it useful when there is a programme I want to watch though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I do hope that with a little time you will be able to relax and put this behind you. Hopefully once you reach France, which is so far away, that will help a lot.
Your WFR looks fantastic. Doing the pivot edging makes it stand out. I am making a little progress on mine, after having let it sit for a couple of weeks. Now I am anxious to finish it. Winter looks good too. What size are you making?

Suequote=jscaplen]Thank you, all, for your kind comments regarding Michael & your commiseration on our awful travel experiences. For the record, I don't think it is being grumpy - more coming to grips with our mortality. Two close calls - one going & one coming - that could have ended in serious injury, or worse, to us or someone else. We were extremely lucky but I can't stop myself from thinking about what could have happened. Anyway - I don't want to go into it any more than that - but I am still in a bit of a funk & lack interest in anything, really.

My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now.
Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.[/quote]


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, your projects are coming along famously!!!They all look great.

Jane, can't wait to see your WFR blocked. I love the color and how it seems to flow. Your Winter is going to be classy. Seems like you were very blessed in your travels. We are glad you were not injured.

Tanya, I just put a small paragraph about my weekend. It was wonderful being there for all the nervousness and excitement about the new house. And finally, great satisfaction in getting the contract finalized. We knit, played games and ate fantastic food.  Oh, and we thrift shopped also. Picked up shoes, some tops and one sweater I was going to harvest the yarn from, but it turned out so warm, I decided to keep it.  And we did get to see our SIL throw a vase. Next time, I am going to try my hand at it. Not sure when that will be. I have a DS and DIL who are pregnant and due in April. Also, DD and SIL may be moving into their house actually it is a condo/apartment they are purchasing) in March or April. So we will be going up to clean up the apartment for them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Foolish Hearts, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Your WFR looks fantastic.... Winter looks good too. What size are you making?...


Thank you, Sue 
My Winter is medium with lots of beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, can't wait to see your WFR blocked. I love the color and how it seems to flow. Your Winter is going to be classy. Seems like you were very blessed in your travels. We are glad you were not injured....


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It was wonderful being there for all the nervousness and excitement about the new house. .... I have a DS and DIL who are pregnant and due in April...


Lots of happy news for your family, Bev 
Very exciting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, your projects are coming along famously!!!They all look great.
> 
> Jane, can't wait to see your WFR blocked. I love the color and how it seems to flow. Your Winter is going to be classy. Seems like you were very blessed in your travels. We are glad you were not injured.
> 
> Tanya, I just put a small paragraph about my weekend. It was wonderful being there for all the nervousness and excitement about the new house. And finally, great satisfaction in getting the contract finalized. We knit, played games and ate fantastic food.  Oh, and we thrift shopped also. Picked up shoes, some tops and one sweater I was going to harvest the yarn from, but it turned out so warm, I decided to keep it.  And we did get to see our SIL throw a vase. Next time, I am going to try my hand at it. Not sure when that will be. I have a DS and DIL who are pregnant and due in April. Also, DD and SIL may be moving into their house actually it is a condo/apartment they are purchasing) in March or April. So we will be going up to clean up the apartment for them.


Sounds like a fabulous weekend with so much activity. The pottery studio must have been very inspirational. With so many young people moving thru their lives it sounds like your time is well claimed for the next year. And lots of baby knitting to boot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!


Very nice compliment to you, Karen - it makes you feel good to have your skills & abilities recognized.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane-- your Foolish Hearts looks good. That violent is such a happy color. I have also used Country yarn and found that it did very well. If I recall it is a washable wool/cotton blend so good for several seasons.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Love your Foolish Hearts, Jane.


Thanks - I'd shown it before - I just wanted to illustrate the beads for Linda.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> luckily you have to agree to take the picture before taking it or I'd have a lot of very dark pictures of my pedometer!!! LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane-- your Foolish Hearts looks good. That violent is such a happy color. I have also used Country yarn and found that it did very well. If I recall it is a washable wool/cotton blend so good for several seasons.


Thanks - it's 75% Acrylic, 25% Merino.
To be honest, although it looks nice knit up, I wouldn't buy more even if I could. I found it spit really easily. I bought 4 different kinds of Caron yarn when I found it on sale - to try them out - & found the same thing with all of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--congrats on the kudos for your singing talent. I can tell this is something that gives you lots of pleasure.

Ronie-I, too, do a counting on long garter stitch rows, or any other long row patterns. I also tend to break up the count into sections with a marker or 2 to make me feel that things are moving along.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pics. At least you did the walk even if it was hard and will have some good memories.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Well, quite a day here in Hawaii. We drove to the southern most point of the United States today interestingly enough called South Point. It is hard to imagine how the Polynesians got here. If you miss the landing, the winds take you to Antarctica. Following that we hiked to Green Sand Beach, one of two in the US. It is a 3 mile hard walk one way, none of it flat, but winding and rutted. At 85 degrees, it was hot but breezy. The walk follows the coastline and is spectacular. I am glad to have done it once, and the emphasis is on once, in my life. The pictures don't do it justice but I'll put them in anyway.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I will be putting in the steeking instructions once I have had some lunch. In the meantime, here is my completed steeking project.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, sounds like you had a very enjoyable weekend, and got to share the excitement of your DD and SIL finding a house.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Babalou, thank you for the gorgeous pictures.
> 
> I finally caught up. Yay! DD and SIL started looking for a house last week. They looked at 5 houses on Fri morning. The last one was a fit. They put an offer on it Fri evening, received a counter on Sat and accepted it. They are so very happy and it was great to be a part of such an exciting weekend with them. We ate yummy, yummy food, did thrift shopping and played games and did some knitting. It was a truly lovely time. DH brioche scarf has grown and I got some concentrated knitting on my Earl Grey. We are back home and quite refreshed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Waiting for Rain and Winter are lovely, Jane :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I used size 6/0 Miyuki Seed Beads on Foolish Hearts - yarn was Country by NaturallyCaron.com labelled Aran / 10 ply. They worked fine.


Very pretty :thumbup: Love the colour!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Barbara, beautiful pictures of South Point and the green sand beach. Does that have something to do with the lava? g.


The green sand is more olive in color, not the emerald I was hoping for. Apparently, it is from lava that had a semi precious stone called olivine.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *tamarque*-->Eleanor Roosevelt has a book out on her knitting. I saw it and checked it out once.
> 
> I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.
> 
> On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too!  :XD:


That is a very nice compliment! My mother was an alto and often slipped into the tenor role when the choir was short handed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, all, for your kind comments regarding Michael & your commiseration on our awful travel experiences. For the record, I don't think it is being grumpy - more coming to grips with our mortality. Two close calls - one going & one coming - that could have ended in serious injury, or worse, to us or someone else. We were extremely lucky but I can't stop myself from thinking about what could have happened. Anyway - I don't want to go into it any more than that - but I am still in a bit of a funk & lack interest in anything, really.
> 
> My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now.
> Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.


You will be back to normal soon. It is hard to let some things go, but I find for me that eventually something good takes their place.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, those all look great.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Linda! Wonderful projects.


Thank you, Sue, Pam and Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm doing the same too. It does help to get through those long garter stitch rows.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--fabulous views of Hawaii ocean. What are those large whitish structures at the water's edge of the beach. The flat plateaus on the cliffs--are they natural or manmade?
> Regarding the Polynesians landing on the islands--read once many years ago, so memory superficial, these people were incredible water farers. They made simple handcarved boats which they navigated over great distances. Sort of like the canoes of Native Americans who hollowed out select logs. We need to remember the old growth trees literally grew differently than the ones planted today for rapid growth and harvest. The old trees could be several feet in diameter and the grain long and knot free making for extremely sturdy boats.
> 
> Ann--house is not completely weatherized, but much better. The major holes are all closed and I can now begin to get it together to repair all the drywall holes. Those holes are what I was sarcastically calling my winter air conditioning. And with sun and above freezing temps, with water running, I am beginning to feel like part of the world again.


I believe the white structures are heavy cement blocks used for launching boats. And yes, I do remember reading about the fearless Polynesians. Much like the Vikings.

So glad that things are beginning to come together in your house. You have had a tough winter.

Ronie, we have been in shorts the entire month. Usually it is in the 80's.

We had a lovely gift for our 36th anniversary today--a full moon. He pic below is early this morning so still a bit dark.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I used size 6/0 Miyuki Seed Beads on Foolish Hearts - yarn was Country by NaturallyCaron.com labelled Aran / 10 ply. They worked fine.


So pretty!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ..for a moment I thought you were doing 2 FG's .Colours seem to baffle computers.
Looking at wrf the lace panels appear much bigger than I first saw the pattern .Sue,Linda and Jane they all look lovely .
Jane .that FH is a beautiful looking shade .deep red or dark cerise on my screen .I am rather keen on cerise .
Sorry Babalou forgot to say how beautiful your scenes were .
Lunch was lovely and an added bonus that GD and her boyfriend came too .We had a really good laugh .At times I felt we were a bit noisy but the place was n't very busy so hope we didn't disturb anyone .
Jane meant to ask if Tango was alright during your away time .
Hope the boiler is fixed Linda .


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

All is set for *The Great Steeking Adventure!*

You will find the instructions and pics of each step in the second post on Page 1 of this LP.

I am going to go make a cuppa so I can sit and knit while y'all throw me any questions you might have on the process.

Good luck! I know everyone will do fantastically with this wee project!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ...In the meantime, here is my completed steeking project.


Looks great, Elizabeth 
Love the buttons!
I bought some sweet little snowman buttons a while back just because... - they'd be cute on there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Waiting for Rain and Winter are lovely, Jane :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty :thumbup: Love the colour!


Thank you


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Elizabeth
> Love the buttons!
> I bought some sweet little snowman buttons a while back just because... - they'd be cute on there.


Thanks, Jane! Snowman buttons - how fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> The green sand is more olive in color, not the emerald I was hoping for. Apparently, it is from lava that had a semi precious stone called olivine.


Makes sense.
Lovely pics - thanks for sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...We had a lovely gift for our 36th anniversary today--a full moon. ..


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> So pretty!


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some pics from the pottery studio.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions and pics, Elizabeth. Although I am not doing it at this time, I will print them up for future reference.

Sue


dogyarns said:


> All is set for *The Great Steeking Adventure!*
> 
> You will find the instructions and pics of each step in the second post on Page 1 of this LP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> All is set for *The Great Steeking Adventure!*
> 
> You will find the instructions and pics of each step in the second post on Page 1 of this LP.
> 
> ...


Great job Elizabeth. I too learned to steek from Starmore, but from her books rather than in person although I have had the pleasure of meeting her in a class setting. I have to admit it has been a lot of years since I've done it, but your instructions bring it right back into mind. I can attest that it works really, really well especially in a rough wool -- like Shetland. I've also done it with cotton and I have to admit that it was much harder, but still doable.

This is an excellent tutorial. Thank you very much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Sue,Linda and Jane they all look lovely .


Thank you, Ann


> Jane .that FH is a beautiful looking shade .deep red or dark cerise on my screen .I am rather keen on cerise .


The colour is pretty close to IRL.


> Jane meant to ask if Tango was alright during your away time ...


Actually, he did very well - thank you for asking. He got way more than his usual treat allotment, though. I had extra treats in his bag but they used them all up & bought some more. Turns out that they gave him a treat whenever he went out & came back in again. Not the kind of behaviour modification that I had in mind.
Today, though, I had to bring him to the vet to get his papers for travelling & he has a temp - which is worrying the vet so I have to go back again tomorrow.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from the pottery studio.


Bev, these are great pics of the process. Thanks so much!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Great job Elizabeth. I too learned to steek from Starmore, but from her books rather than in person although I have had the pleasure of meeting her in a class setting. I have to admit it has been a lot of years since I've done it, but your instructions bring it right back into mind. I can attest that it works really, really well especially in a rough wool -- like Shetland. I've also done it with cotton and I have to admit that it was much harder, but still doable.
> 
> This is an excellent tutorial. Thank you very much.


Thanks, Belle. There were about 10 of us who got to spend the day with her, chatting, having lunch, learning. I learned so much, particularly that I have NO-NONE-NOT ONE IOTA of color sense. If you look at my designs, you will see that they are mostly monochromatic with a few 'stranded' two-color pieces. LOL!

I have a stranded cotton sweater that I need to finish that will be steeked. I am confident that, like you say, it will be a wee bit more challenging but, it will be very doable.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thank you for the instructions and pics, Elizabeth. Although I am not doing it at this time, I will print them up for future reference.
> 
> Sue


Glad you got them to try later, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> ... *The Great Steeking Adventure!*...


It all looks so easy when you do it!
I have everything copied & filed.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It all looks so easy when you do it!
> I have everything copied & filed.


You know me, if it's not easy, I'm not doing it. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the pic you posted. That is exactly how my dogs think They have my DH trained well re treats whenever they come back in.

I do hope that Tango is ok. Hopefully the temp will be down to normal when you go back tomorrow.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Actually, he did very well - thank you for asking. He got way more than his usual treat allotment, though. I had extra treats in his bag but they used them all up & bought some more. Turns out that they gave him a treat whenever he went out & came back in again. Not the kind of behaviour modification that I had in mind.
> Today, though, I had to bring him to the vet to get his papers for travelling & he has a temp - which is worrying the vet so I have to go back again tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I do hope that Tango is ok. Hopefully the temp will be down to normal when you go back tomorrow.


Thanks - I hope so.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Happy Anniversary!!


Thank you! 🍾


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We had a lovely gift for our 36th anniversary today--a full moon. He pic below is early this morning so still a bit dark.


Happy Anniversary, Babalou.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ..for a moment I thought you were doing 2 FG's .Colours seem to baffle computers.
> Looking at wrf the lace panels appear much bigger than I first saw the pattern .Sue,Linda and Jane they all look lovely .
> Jane .that FH is a beautiful looking shade .deep red or dark cerise on my screen .I am rather keen on cerise .
> Sorry Babalou forgot to say how beautiful your scenes were .
> ...


Not yet, Ann. Tomorrow morning hopefully. Glad you had such lovely lunch.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from the pottery studio.


Great pics, Bev. Would make good promotional pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--Happy Anniversary. 36 yrs is a lot of success.

Bev--great pottery studio pics. Linda is right about them making good PR shots.

Jane--Hope Tango gets over his fever. Maybe from anxiety, or maybe too many treats, and maybe both.

Elizabeth--the great steeking event has arrived, Yea! Did a quick read and have a little question about sewing in the 'ditch' and wrapping the stitch. Correct me if I am wrong. It looks like your are working your way up the ladder betw the V's of the knit stitches and then going up one ladder 'rung' and coming back to capture the first 1 a second time. Is that that you mean by wrapping the stitch?

Will come back later when I have some clear head space to do this.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--the great steeking event has arrived, Yea! Did a quick read and have a little question about sewing in the 'ditch' and wrapping the stitch. Correct me if I am wrong. It looks like your are working your way up the ladder betw the V's of the knit stitches and then going up one ladder 'rung' and coming back to capture the first 1 a second time. Is that that you mean by wrapping the stitch?


*Step 8: Now go under the same (first) stitch again and come up from under the next stitch. Continue to do this until you have 'wrapped' each of the stitches (go under the same stitch and come up under the next stitch), removing pins as you come to them. When you get to the top stitch, wrap it several times, then cut the thread. *

Yes, you are wrapping each stitch as you move up the ladder.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Elizabeth -- A couple of years ago, I found this tutorial on the web and bookmarked it thinking that the "sandwich" concept would be good for yarns which don't grab itself -- like cotton. It is an interesting concept and would be perhaps useful for your project.

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/tag/steek-sandwich-tutorial/


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Jane ..sincerely hope Tango is well tomorrow .
Congratulation Babalou .As they say 'you get less for murder ' lol


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well that looks doable. Will try later this evening.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou beautiful picture!! frame worthy for sure... happy anniversary!! your 10 years ahead of me... I would love to spend a month in Hawaii for my 36th 

Elizabeth those turned out great... I went on a spree one year when a drugstore was going out of business and bought small bags if misc buttons so I have about a half gallon of buttons.. I am sure I will find a few that will be perfect!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I to hope Tango is feeling better.. maybe he hates to travel and can feel it coming on...

Ok I am off to read what this steeking is all about.. I have my sample and will probably do this once I get back home.. I am going for a walk then the post office 

*I know I am prepared way too early for the sock KAL.. I must be extra excited to do this* here is my yarn and bead choice...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou, Happy Anniversary!!! I love your morning moon setting. Just gorgeous.

Thanks all, it was great fun catching his work on camera. I even took a few videos.  I will be sending him the pictures. He has a place that he posts his work. Maybe he will use them. 

Ronie, love your yarn for socks.  Nice combo with the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...*I know I am prepared way too early for the sock KAL.. I must be extra excited to do this* here is my yarn and bead choice...


Lovely - very similar to my Lace Eater Shawl colour.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Elizabeth -- A couple of years ago, I found this tutorial on the web and bookmarked it thinking that the "sandwich" concept would be good for yarns which don't grab itself -- like cotton. It is an interesting concept and would be perhaps useful for your project.
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/tag/steek-sandwich-tutorial/


Belle, thanks so much for this link. That 'steek sandwich' is brilliant, and so simple to do. It would work well with the front facings on my cotton sweater!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth those turned out great... I went on a spree one year when a drugstore was going out of business and bought small bags if misc buttons so I have about a half gallon of buttons.. I am sure I will find a few that will be perfect!


Buttons are one of my favorite things in the Universe! Can never have too many cool buttons!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy anniversary. You chose a lovely place to celebrate it.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I believe the white structures are heavy cement blocks used for launching boats. And yes, I do remember reading about the fearless Polynesians. Much like the Vikings.
> 
> So glad that things are beginning to come together in your house. You have had a tough winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> You must be getting quite the reputation in the choir Karen. Be careful or the basses might be looking your way, lol.


Only if I have a serious cold...my speaking range is near bass during that time. Not volunteering or skipping my anti-histamine dose. <<G>>



Babalou said:


> That is a very nice compliment! My mother was an alto and often slipped into the tenor role when the choir was short handed.


Initially I did try to fill in for a Duo on either Alto/Tenor part...but thanks to my surgery I don't have the strain using the throat and chest range. There are enough Women for Alto and Soprano...the men have church positions and/or limited numbers.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Happy Anniversary, Babalou.


Thank you!🍸


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, your fathers dog sounds like Lassie. 💖 They are something.


She was a beautiful white German shepherd. Stayed close to him. They had a game she only played with him. There was a trail worn around the house where she ran when they played their game. She would let him know if a vehicle was approaching when they walked on the road, push him gently towards the ditch then sit beside him 'til it passed. With a little professional training she would have made an excellent assist dog. I've never seen another white German shepherd around here. If memory is right her eyes were blue. But maybe that was my Australian shepherd.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Babalou!!! What a beautiful way to start your day! 

Bev, those pottery photos were wonderful! Your SIL is very good! Have fun when it is your turn to play. 

Jane, I sure hope your next trek down that road is less eventful than these last two. It will be so good when you are able to get to France with a healthy Tango and your DH. :thumbup:

There sure are some more pretty projects getting finished! Way to go, ladies!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your steeking instructions are great, Elizabeth!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Your steeking instructions are great, Elizabeth!


Thanks, Toni.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?

Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


Love the color combination on the Butterfly. Hard to see how much of it is done but here is my thought on the color which may /may not be possible: If you are almost finished create a large solid border with just one of the colors and use the 3rd color as a thin detail stripe, or two of them, someplace in the middle of it. This way if you lose 1 color it won't be a problem. Then take the border color and do a band around the top to tie it all together. See what you think.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Love the color combination on the Butterfly. Hard to see how much of it is done but here is my thought on the color which may /may not be possible: If you are almost finished create a large solid border with just one of the colors and use the 3rd color as a thin detail stripe, or two of them, someplace in the middle of it. This way if you lose 1 color it won't be a problem. Then take the border color and do a band around the top to tie it all together. See what you think.


Good idea but it is the lap robe that needs a color idea, made from remnants of skeins of yarn. The Buterfly's is made using Unforgettable dragonfly. It is about big enough for a pre-teen with almost 1 skein of yarn. I will check my stash for a color to trim/edge it if needed.

Did you see where Shirley is looking for someone to teach a miter project? Did you ever design the adult miter jacket? Check her post. She is teaching a dishwash sweater and using measurements and gauge to make sweaters to fit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


Both are looking really good, Tricia 
:thumbup: 
I love the colours in your Butterflies but the rounds consume more & more yarn so your "scraps" will need to be considerable.

ETA: I just read your exchange with Tanya - I had misunderstood as well.
That Dragonfly looks great - I have some in my stash, I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from the pottery studio.


Fabulous! I love the pot 
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I do hope Tango is well, soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Good idea but it is the lap robe that needs a color idea, made from remnants of skeins of yarn. The Buterfly's is made using Unforgettable dragonfly. It is about big enough for a pre-teen with almost 1 skein of yarn. I will check my stash for a color to trim/edge it if needed.
> 
> Did you see where Shirley is looking for someone to teach a miter project? Did you ever design the adult miter jacket? Check her post. She is teaching a dishwash sweater and using measurements and gauge to make sweaters to fit.


No I didn't see Shirley's post. And yes I did an adult sweater. I posted pics of it around August. thanx


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.

Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou, Happy Anniversary! Do have a wonderful day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear ...Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


Yeah, Ann! What a good student you are!
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love your buttons, too. Good job.
Teacher will be pleased.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


Beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane they are looking grand. I like the asymmetry. It is quite different!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


I used buttons like that on a gd project. They were so cheery and perfect for a young child. Had some apple ones, too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


Tricia -- like both of these very much. Colors in Butterfly are high up on my personal preference list.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


Looks like you quickly mastered that technique. Love the buttons.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
> While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.
> 
> Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
> As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


Jane -- both are gorgeous. I love black even though it can be difficult to work. Very nice indeed.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


Ann, this is so cool! I love your buttons! Perfect!

Yes, the whip stitching should attach the steek section to the main section as you go. However, once you have the ribbing on, the steeked section will stay in place, as you saw, so no worries.

Well done, Ann! How fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
> While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.
> 
> Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
> As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


Jane, these are both beautiful! I love that I can see the actual pattern of Rain better as it is being blocked. A lovely, asymmetrical lace pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--WTRF looks like it is from an impressionistic painting. Love it. Your love story is terrific.

Tricia--posted Shirley and will see what she comes back with.

If Jane has some of that teal for you, it might be the ticket. Otherwise, I have no thoughts as the project has a border already included. Perhaps, if this is just a small section, you can do different colored blocks. How large is this piece that you have finished. It is a hard one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yeah, Ann! What a good student you are!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love your buttons, too. Good job.
> Teacher will be pleased.


Teacher is very, Very pleased!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


Tricia, for the lap robe, with those wonderful ocean colors, you could easily go with a navy blue. Navy blue is one of my 'neutral' colors that will go well with almost everything, but will continue the blue color sequence you have begun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Buttons are one of my favorite things in the Universe! Can never have too many cool buttons!


Yes! it is just like a hand full of jewelry


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane they are looking grand. I like the asymmetry. It is quite different!


Thank you, Norma.
I keep saying that I am not going to repeat a pattern since there are so many that I want to do, but there have been some lovely & tempting versions with variegated in the garter stitch & solid in the lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- both are gorgeous. I love black even though it can be difficult to work. Very nice indeed.


Thank you, Belle 
It isn't black actually - it has been so difficult to capture the real colours. I don't mind working with black, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, these are both beautiful! I love that I can see the actual pattern of Rain better as it is being blocked. A lovely, asymmetrical lace pattern.


Thank you, Elizabeth. It certainly takes on a different character when it is opened up like that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a lot to catch up on, but first a steeking question. I have made the cut. Now I am trying to decide where to do the living up stitches. Do I do it in the stitches that have the thread in them, or the row before it?
ETA : that is where to pick up stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--WTRF looks like it is from an impressionistic painting. Love it. Your love story is terrific....


Thank you, Tanya.
Rain, as you pointed out before, certainly has motion in it - so much like the sea.
I am very glad that yarn worked out so well. I loved the colours in it but felt that there was too much variegation to make it suitable for a lace project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia your lap robe is looking very nice. I like the Navy idea but also a soft beige would work too  Your butterfly's is coming along very nice. I like those colors a lot! 

Jane I see the hearts in the LS they are beautiful.. and your waiting for the rain looks great.. it looks done to me but I see your needles are still in it.. it sure is going to have a funny shape to it  It might just be very comfortable too..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya.
> Rain, as you pointed out before, certainly has motion in it - so much like the sea.
> I am very glad that yarn worked out so well. I loved the colours in it but felt that there was too much variegation to make it suitable for a lace project.


But it does work and very well even tho you would have preferred something different.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I to hope Tango is feeling better.. maybe he hates to travel and can feel it coming on...
> 
> Ok I am off to read what this steeking is all about.. I have my sample and will probably do this once I get back home.. I am going for a walk then the post office
> 
> *I know I am prepared way too early for the sock KAL.. I must be extra excited to do this* here is my yarn and bead choice...


They look good together, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


L.ove your buttons, Ann


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
> While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.
> 
> Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
> As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


Both look really good, Jane. The lace inserts on Rain look better than I expected once blocked. I'm about ready to start the last insert. Love those little hearts on LS.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Teach,Jane ,Linda and Belle .
Tricia ,both projects are very attractive .
Jane ...both beautiful shawls .The WFR is most unusual and I think the yarn adds to the effect .
Tanya ...not made anything yet where the buttons would suit but had a child garment in mind .should have bought smaller ones I think.
Am itching to cast on another piece of lace but having a job deciding what to do.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, Tricia, I missed your post. I think navy is the way forward on your lap robe, if you have any.
Love the colours of your Butterfly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Sue
> My Winter is medium with lots of beads.


That's what I'm doing, too. I'm hoping to the current clue today or tomorrow. I'm going to finish up Clue VI of my FG today for sure. I was out with a friend and her two sons this morning and she treated me to lunch, so for a good portion of my day I was away from home and haven't gotten to my knitting yet. It's always there waiting for me, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lots of happy news for your family, Bev
> Very exciting.


Ditto from me, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We had a lovely gift for our 36th anniversary today--a full moon. He pic below is early this morning so still a bit dark.


Wonderful photo, Barbara! And, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great, Elizabeth
> Love the buttons!


Ditto from me, Elizabeth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from the pottery studio.


Great photos and wonderful vase!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Actually, he did very well - thank you for asking. He got way more than his usual treat allotment, though. I had extra treats in his bag but they used them all up & bought some more. Turns out that they gave him a treat whenever he went out & came back in again. Not the kind of behaviour modification that I had in mind.
> Today, though, I had to bring him to the vet to get his papers for travelling & he has a temp - which is worrying the vet so I have to go back again tomorrow.


Oh, I hope he's okay, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I see the hearts in the LS they are beautiful.. and your waiting for the rain looks great.. it looks done to me but I see your needles are still in it.. it sure is going to have a funny shape to it  It might just be very comfortable too..


Thank you, Ronie 
Actually, Rain is done - that isn't my needle cable that you see - it's the Weed Whacker cord.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But it does work and very well even tho you would have preferred something different.


Yes - I was wishing that I had some plain blue for the lace - it would probably look nicer but I am happy with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Both look really good, Jane. The lace inserts on Rain look better than I expected once blocked. I'm about ready to start the last insert. Love those little hearts on LS.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I to hope Tango is feeling better.. maybe he hates to travel and can feel it coming on...
> 
> Ok I am off to read what this steeking is all about.. I have my sample and will probably do this once I get back home.. I am going for a walk then the post office
> 
> *I know I am prepared way too early for the sock KAL.. I must be extra excited to do this* here is my yarn and bead choice...


Great yarn and beads, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


They both are looking great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


It looks good, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
> While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.
> 
> Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
> As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


They are both absolutely beautiful, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...both beautiful shawls .The WFR is most unusual and I think the yarn adds to the effect .....


Thank you, Ann


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I love your projects. The colors are great. 

Jane, your LS is stunning. I love how the hearts show up. And WFR is pretty cool too. 

Elizabeth, I will be saving your instructions. I haven't done my homework yet. Bad girl!  Maybe this week, not sure. I am pretty steadily working on some WIPs that need to get done.

Ann, you did a wonderful job steeking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They are both absolutely beautiful, Jane!


Thank you very much, Pam


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks again to all who commented on my pottery photos. Yes, he is a talented potter.  And a very nice SIL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your LS is stunning. I love how the hearts show up. And WFR is pretty cool too. ...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I have a lot to catch up on, but first a steeking question. I have made the cut. Now I am trying to decide where to do the living up stitches. Do I do it in the stitches that have the thread in them, or the row before it?
> ETA : that is where to pick up stitches.


Where to pick up stitches: your entire steek area should be folded back. The 'crease' or fold line is where you pick up the stitches. Did I answer what you are asking? Did it make sense?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Teach,Jane ,Linda and Belle .
> Tricia ,both projects are very attractive .
> Jane ...both beautiful shawls .The WFR is most unusual and I think the yarn adds to the effect .
> Tanya ...not made anything yet where the buttons would suit but had a child garment in mind .should have bought smaller ones I think.
> Am itching to cast on another piece of lace but having a job deciding what to do.


I know how hard project chosing is Ann: there is so little to chose from.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, I will be saving your instructions. I haven't done my homework yet. Bad girl!  Maybe this week, not sure. I am pretty steadily working on some WIPs that need to get done.


No worries, Bev! As long as you got the instructions, you can do it any ol' time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I was wishing that I had some plain blue for the lace - it would probably look nicer but I am happy with it.


I remember you saying that when you began. Well, you can always do another one. Then you can send me this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Then you can send me this one.


Sorry - you'll have to come get it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - you'll have to come get it.


Okay, driving weather is getting pretty good. When do you return from France? Or maybe I should drop in on you there?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay. Just signed up for miter square workshop for mid-June. I can blame you, Tricia for this mischief (LOL). Seems Shirley has an entire bevy of workshops being lined up now. Good to see that she is feeling good again and her energy is back.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks to Elizabeth, Jane, Tamarque, Ann, Romie, Eshelmania, TLL, Normawdern and Pam for the anniversary wishes. A few bumps along the road but that is life. We feel very blessed to be where we are doing never had a month in Hawaii for our 36th, just worked out that way and we are happy with that. 

Loved the pottery pics, it is something I have thought about but never have done. 

Rain turned out beautiful Jane and the hearts really show when blocked.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you Teach,Jane ,Linda and Belle .
> Tricia ,both projects are very attractive .
> Jane ...both beautiful shawls .The WFR is most unusual and I think the yarn adds to the effect .
> Tanya ...not made anything yet where the buttons would suit but had a child garment in mind .should have bought smaller ones I think.
> Am itching to cast on another piece of lace but having a job deciding what to do.


Same here!! I feel in limbo right now.. it isn't a bad thing just when you realize you will be committed to a pattern for several weeks it puts the pressure on to do the right one  but then as always a great pattern pops out in the middle of it all


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie
> Actually, Rain is done - that isn't my needle cable that you see - it's the Weed Whacker cord.


LOL!!! I am so glad it is done then!! YAY Happy dance time!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks all... I do like the yarn/beads combo and was happy I didn't have to try to find any here 

I am pretty happy with the length of my Butterfly's shawl and will do the last row tomorrow.. It isn't as large as most of them but I just want something to go over my shoulders . 

Today when hubby got home we took the dogs for a walk on the beach it was so beautiful out!! then when we came home we sat out back and enjoyed the sunshine. But after awhile it started to get chilly and I was thinking the Butterfly's shawl would be perfect for evenings like these.. so that helped make my decision to end it now... It goes down my back and to my elbows un-blocked and possibly it will grow a bit with blocking which will make it a very nice size shawl


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Where to pick up stitches: your entire steek area should be folded back. The 'crease' or fold line is where you pick up the stitches. Did I answer what you are asking? Did it make sense?


Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks all... I do like the yarn/beads combo and was happy I didn't have to try to find any here
> 
> I am pretty happy with the length of my Butterfly's shawl and will do the last row tomorrow.. It isn't as large as most of them but I just want something to go over my shoulders .
> 
> Today when hubby got home we took the dogs for a walk on the beach it was so beautiful out!! then when we came home we sat out back and enjoyed the sunshine. But after awhile it started to get chilly and I was thinking the Butterfly's shawl would be perfect for evenings like these.. so that helped make my decision to end it now... It goes down my back and to my elbows un-blocked and possibly it will grow a bit with blocking which will make it a very nice size shawl


Sounds about as big as mine and that is a very comfortable size covering the back, shoulders and upper arms.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


Nice steeking Caryn. So now we have 2 good projects here. 
Was going to do mine this evening, but became suddenly so tired and my eyes over strained and seeing 'things.' It will have to wait, but like what I am seeing from others.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


It looks great, Caryn. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Linda, your WIP's are looking good.

Jane, I do like that colorway for your Waiting for Rain. Sending a virtual hand holding your way for your bad day <3.

Lol Ronie! Dark photos of your pedometer. Not sure if you are being literal or metaphorical though.

Hmm, Elizabeth. My homework does not look quite like it could become similar to your sample. But I will have faith and see what happens 

Happy Anniversary Barbara!!

It has been a long time since I did any pottery, very basic stuff, thanks for the photos Bev. Good memories.

Jane, we tried to use the biscuit reward for making poopies with our dog. Don't think he ever got the connection, but then he never quite learned which of the two front doors opened, lol.

Love your sock yarn color and bead combo Ronie.

What fun buttons Ann!

Good progress on both WIP's Tricia. Like Elizabeth said maybe some navy blue.

Nice finish to both projects Jane. It is interesting to see the same pattern worked in different yarns. 

And another set of cool buttons. Nicely done Caryn.

Jane, I think my DH would look askance at me if I took his weed wacker cord. He would say something about there must be something else I could use in my mass quantities of bins in the laundry room, lol.

I finished clue 1 of Heads Will Roll. Yay! Clue 2 has beads! Yay!

Whew, made it through I think about twelve pages. Now I have to go read the steeking instructions.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


Caryn, you did wonderfully! Love those buttons! And, no, no one needs to see the inside of your work. WooHoo! Way to go! You have now successfully banished the Steeking Boogie Monsters! :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Jane--WTRF looks like it is from an impressionistic painting. Love it. Your love story is terrific.
> 
> Tricia--posted Shirley and will see what she comes back with.
> 
> If Jane has some of that teal for you, it might be the ticket. Otherwise, I have no thoughts as the project has a border already included. Perhaps, if this is just a small section, you can do different colored blocks. How large is this piece that you have finished. It is a hard one.


The lap robe is about 25" wide and reaches from my knees to my toes. The guy I am making it for is about 6 ft to my 5'2" so about 1/4 - 1/3 done. I make the stripes a pattern repeat or more if possible but use whatever yarn is available. I am thinking of adding some purple and maybe some green-teal for the other end. If despirate there is a orange varigated that might work. 2 sacks or odds and ends of yarn used so far this year. It feels great to make these orphan skeins into something useful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ...Rain turned out beautiful Jane and the hearts really show when blocked.


Thank you, Babalou


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The lap robe is about 25" wide and reaches from my knees to my toes. The guy I am making it for is about 6 ft to my 5'2" so about 1/4 - 1/3 done. I make the stripes a pattern repeat or more if possible but use whatever yarn is available. I am thinking of adding some purple and maybe some green-teal for the other end. If despirate there is a orange varigated that might work. 2 sacks orf odds and ends of yarn used so far this year. It feels great to make these orphan skeins into something useful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Tricia, for the lap robe, with those wonderful ocean colors, you could easily go with a navy blue. Navy blue is one of my 'neutral' colors that will go well with almost everything, but will continue the blue color sequence you have begun.


That is an idea then some sand color for a shore if needed. I know there is some wheat color hiding then if needed that variegated orange could be sunset. Hmmmm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


Hurray, Caryn! Good job.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, I do like that colorway for your Waiting for Rain. Sending a virtual hand holding your way for your bad day <3.
> ...Nice finish to both projects Jane. It is interesting to see the same pattern worked in different yarns. ...


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, that is a lovely colour. I just ordered my yarn yesterday, not my first choice though.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I to hope Tango is feeling better.. maybe he hates to travel and can feel it coming on...
> 
> Ok I am off to read what this steeking is all about.. I have my sample and will probably do this once I get back home.. I am going for a walk then the post office
> 
> *I know I am prepared way too early for the sock KAL.. I must be extra excited to do this* here is my yarn and bead choice...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tricia, love both of those. I do like your choice of colours.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Remember my "guess this design" a couple of weeks ago?
> 
> Here is an update and a picture of the 2nd Butterfly's shawl. Wondering where to go colorwise when the remnant skeins oftealare used. The lap robe is about 1/3 done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, your steeling piece looks great. Love those buttons.

Sue


annweb said:


> Thank you Elizabeth .Your instructions were very clear .The only part I was not TOO sure of was at the end when you do the whipping .Is it supposed to be anchored to the main body ? I did not anchor it as it stayed in place anyway .Buttons were a bit too big but saved me going to root for an appropriate size .....lazy bones .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Both of those look fantastic , Jane. I am nearly to part 3 insert on my WFR. It really is a lovely design, isn't it? Great heart shapes in Love Story.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Pics of Love Story & Rain - in pins.
> While I was knitting, I didn't notice them but now I can see lovely heart shapes in LS. I mentioned that I saw a 3rd way of blocking - not scallops or really sharp points - but medium sized ones. I thought that it made the hearts more visible.
> 
> Rain looks like it will be quite voluminous. I wonder if it will look strange that I only pinned out every 2nd picot - it looked too "choppy" when I sampled pulling out all of the picots into points.
> As I was taking the picture, I noticed that the sides didn't match then realized that this was due to the location of the lace inserts.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> No worries, Bev! As long as you got the instructions, you can do it any ol' time!


Elizabeth, like Bev I will try steeking later. Intended to do it with everyone but when prayer shawls are needed they take top priority. I need these 2 asap and a third by early May. Hope to get some other projects finished too.

Thanks everyone for comments and suggestions for the lap robe. If I use navy I will need to buy it but there not be a choice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Caryn.

Sue


sisu said:


> Yes, thank you Elizabeth. I got it and it worked. Yay! My whip stitching is very messy, but no one has to see that. It was a good experience and not so scary after all. Nothing unraveled.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Okay. Just signed up for miter square workshop for mid-June. I can blame you, Tricia for this mischief (LOL). Seems Shirley has an entire bevy of workshops being lined up now. Good to see that she is feeling good again and her energy is back.


If i read right she is going to try to keep to 1 workshop a month. Sounded like there were several asking for the miter project. I've seen an afghan pattern somewhere - no it was a shawl. With miter squares and half squares.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Tricia, love both of those. I do like your choice of colours.
> 
> Sue


Some of my favorite colors are the jewel tones. But I like color, always have and get more compliments when I was use/wear them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I love how you accented the hearts, Jane! Rain is a very unique shape. 

I like the sea and sand colors you are working with for that lap robe, Tricia. They work well with the stitch pattern you are using. :thumbup:

Great jobs on the steeking, Ann and Caryn!

Those of you considering casting on, Sue is hosting "Spring Wood Shawl KAL starting on Sunday.  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

I conquered the flying yarn overs. Whew! I now have a life line on my purl row.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so good to hear that Shirley is hosting workshops again.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I saw several wonderful projects. Seeing how well the steeking looks makes me more wanting to try it.

Saw lots of typing errors in my posts so do I blame it on the tablet or that I am tired.

Tanya, glad you are going to do the miter project. Maybe I'll to try this one.

Did I mention that part of what Shirley is teaching is how to adapt a pattern to your measurements? I think that will be information worth bookmarking. I do a lot of adapting but am self taught and would like a better way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - you'll have to come get it.


Here we go again.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That is an idea then some sand color for a shore if needed. I know there is some wheat color hiding then if needed that variegated orange could be sunset. Hmmmm.


That sounds great, Tricia. I love that idea. 

Great steeking, Caryn. Yay!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Both of those look fantastic , Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I love how you accented the hearts, Jane! Rain is a very unique shape.


Thanks, Toni


> I conquered the flying yarn overs. Whew! I now have a life line on my purl row.


Way to go, Toni! :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This LB Micro Spun is a wonderfully soft yarn that does not split, or has not been for me. What brand micro yarn did you use? I am feeling some regrets using it as it would make some beautiful items by itself and seems expensive for a carry along strand. Also, turns out to not only being discontinued, but no one seems to have any in stock anyplace. I think new this yarn was about $7/skein. But agree with you that using what is on hand saves days or weeks trying to get another yarn.


I did use the same brand. I don't know why it splits for me, but am sure glad it is not spitting for you.

Yes, I had heard it was discontinued which is a real shame as it was lovely yarn.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, the workshop on socks will be March 27th thru April 9th. Here's the link to the pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-earl-grey-hot-2


Thanks, Bev. I've written it down and have lots of sock yarn that will look wonderful in the pattern.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou, the pictures were marvelous. My family and I went over to the Big Island for a week when we lived on Oahu. It was wonderful. The green beach is quite a walk but well worth it. Your pictures brought back good memories. Thank you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I've decidedly lost about 3 lbs...and not going to go for the chocolate treat from the store. My honey, hot water...then cocoa powder and 2% milk is all the treat I need.
> 
> On another wave of excitement for me--> I had choir rehearsal and performance today at church. The 6 foot + man singing Tenor to my left told the choir director to NOT switch me away from the Tenor section (I'd only had 3-4 listening sessions to the MP3 that the choir director's husband had emailed to me). I know I'm a strong and unshakable Alto...but having the Tenors want me too! [/color] :XD:


Xiaxixiang. That great on both accounts. I wish I had your willpower.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


All three are wonderful and the colors sound great, even though they are not the same as on the photos.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Waiting for Rain is blobbing - will be blocked later today at which point Love Story will be released from the pins - having been on the rack for a week now. Winter clue 5 is shown below - working on 6 now.


Jane, they are both going to be wonderful when they are finished. I really like the color of WFR.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> WIP progress pics. Formal Gardens - colour seriously wrong. should be misty twilight blue, Winter, Waiting For Rain( colour is lavender.)


Linda, your three are also going to be wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I will be putting in the steeking instructions once I have had some lunch. In the meantime, here is my completed steeking project.


Your finished sample is really good looking, Elizabeth.

I see the cup is from H. Potter, is that right? Did you know Rowling has a new HP due to come out very soon? I've already preordered it


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some pics from the pottery studio.


Bev, those are great pictures. I was never able to learn, but I sure do love watching the potter doing his work and buying their wares.


----------

